# Dirt Runners 2009/10 Indoor Season (Roadcourse)



## Track_Master

The season is still a couple months away, but it's never too early to start prepping for the upcoming indoor onroad season. This thread is for roadcourse and offroad discussion. (Touring Car, WGT, 1/12 scale, 1/18 scale offroad, Slash offroad & 2wd truck offroad) Perhaps a Dirt Runners indoor oval thread will be created in the "oval" section, but I thought it would be a good idea to start this thread to help roadcourse racing begin to thrive at DR.


----------



## Track_Master

For starters, even though our indoor season is still a ways off, Xtreme RC Addicts, located at 200 Moonachie Ave. in Moonachie, NJ is having roadcourse racing tonight and every Friday night. 

Classes:
1/12 4 cell/17.5 and 1S/13.5 
Stock 18R
Mod 1/18
1/10 Pan Car & Touring Car

Great track, great people, excellent (friendly) competition. A good time is had by all. Check it out: 
http://www.xtremercaddicts.com


----------



## BuzzBomber

Right. So, since one of my comments on the outdoor thread was part of the impetus for starting this thread *I think*, I'll copy it here for further discussion, edited for clarity:

Is there any interest in Mini racing on the DR indoor track? Either offroad (Mini-T, RC18T, Mini Revo, etc), onroad (RC18R, Vendetta rally or TC, etc), or oval (the onroad/rally cars)?
How about a 1/10th pan car class? I'm interested in the World GT type cars, but here's the catch: the World GT class rules are written around 1S lipo/4-cell nimh. All well and good for you guys already running 1/12 pan cars, not so good for us offroad guys with loads of 2S lipos and/or 6C nimhs. If I wanted to race a 'legal' WGT car, I'm essentially out of the game because I would have to buy ALL new electronics and battery to run the low voltage setup(a cheap brushed/nimh setup might be affordable). However, the BMI and CRC cars are set up to accept either the 4C nimh, 1S lipo, OR 2S lipo. The ability to run 2S would be the selling point for me. Based on what I've been reading and watching clips, the increased voltage and weight isn't really an advantage(given proper motor choices based on cell count), but it would lower costs for those who already have the gear. Any thoughts?


----------



## Track_Master

Good thinking, Matt. I'll post my responses from the other thread.

Mini offroad ran a few times last winter. Mini oval always ran (if I'm not mistaken). I'd definitely be more interested in running my 18R on the roadcourse rather than the oval, but I don't know i we could get enough cars to do that. 

Actually, you can use a regular Novak GTB, Tekin RS, LRP SXX, etc as your ESC in a 1S WGT car. You'd only need to get the 1S lipo and a voltage booster and you'd be good to go. 

2S/17.5 would most likely be a lot faster than 1S 13.5, but I was hoping we could do 1S/10.5 if we were to do a WGT class, so that could possibly balance it out and make 2S/17.5 vs. 1S 10.5 in WGT do-able. We'd have to do some testing to see if the square peg will fit into the round hole, and I might be overly optimistic, but I think it just might! I'm glad you brought it up.

As an aside, and I know it's comparing apples to footballs, but with a 2S/17.5 setup in my TC5 last year I was running nearly identical laptimes and total laps as I was in 1/12 with a 4 cell/17.5 setup. The caviat is that a 2S 1/10 pan car will be a lot lighter than a 4wd TC running 2S and therefore, much faster. 1S/13.5 in 1/12 seems to be running almost the same as 4 cell/17.5 did, so I would say that in a 1/10 pan car running 1S on the roadcourse, we'd have to run a 10.5 to be competitive with a 2S pan car running a 17.5. It's really just a semi-educated guess on my part, and certainly open to other ideas. I'll have a bit better idea after running my 12R5 on 1S tonight down at Xtreme.


----------



## Track_Master

I was talking with Brian Jr. last night while we were racing at Xtreme and he's really interested in 1/10 pan roadcourse, WGT, or whatever we want to call it since it's looking like it will be a hybrid class, which is perfect. He too has a stack of 2S lipos, so I think this might be a good way to go. It would be a great way to encourage more outdoor offroad drivers to come indoors and run a roadcourse class since they'd already have the battery, ESC, etc. They'd only need a 17.5 motor and the car. 

I'll be getting my 10R5 soon, so I'll do some testing down at Xtreme with a 10.5 and a 13.5 and see how it goes. 

In the meantime, I would say to anyone who is interested in running this class; Go ahead and get your car, motor and whatever else you need. We'll make this class happen. And, you can run it down at Xtreme before the DR indoor season starts. 

For now, I would propose the rules as this: 1/10 pan car designed for roadcourse racing. 2S lipo, 6 cell pack/17.5 *or* 1S lipo 10.5 *or* 4 cell 13.5. (that way we can even get the guys who still have 4 cell packs to run)
Any brand and any compound 1/10 foam tires. Not sure if we should limit the bodies to the 3 that are available from Pro-Line. (I'm doing the Mulsanne body)


----------



## Track_Master

Another roadcourse class I'd love to see happen at DR is a stock (motor & ESC) 18R class. We run them down at Xtreme and they are an absolute blast. Even in stock configuration, they can be set up to handle extremely well and they're quite snappy and quick for stockers. Brian Jr. drove mine for the first time last night and seemed to really like it.


----------



## Track_Master

*Xtrem Race Report 8/14/09*

Racing at Xtreme last night was loads of fun as always. Small-ish turnout, but not bad for mid-summer carpet racing. There were 10 1/12 cars and 12 18Rs. It was my first time running 1S/13.5 in my 12R5. My car setup was great, but I was searching for the gearing all night and after not having driven a carpet car since Feb, I was VERY rusty and qualified 3rd overall. I got close on the gearing in time for the A-main, and started to find my groove, but had 2 small bobbles and I finished 3rd. 18R was different story. The car was on rails right from the start and my gearing was just right for the new, smaller, more technical, but free-flowing track layout. I TQ'd and took the A-main win by about 1 second over Chris, the track owner. It was a great race and another great night at Xtreme. :thumbsup:


----------



## rcworkshopp

I used to run well I should say tried to run a carpet car. I think I had rc 10 something not sure but I had no idea what I was doing. This was back in the day way back. Maybe I should give it a try. Winter is a long time to not run a car! 

Any idea as to what kind or kit to get for my first time? Something simple to drive and not hard to set up.


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> I used to run well I should say tried to run a carpet car. I think I had rc 10 something not sure but I had no idea what I was doing. This was back in the day way back. Maybe I should give it a try. Winter is a long time to not run a car!
> 
> Any idea as to what kind or kit to get for my first time? Something simple to drive and not hard to set up.



Cool, Randy. I'm glad to hear that you're interested in the indoor season, too. If you want something simple, you can't beat a pan car (either 1/10 or 1/12)
Another good and inexpensive option would be an 18R. Those things are a blast to drive and really work great on the carpet with minimal parts investment and minimal tuning. Just like last year, if anyone needs tires trued or help with setup, I'm easy to find on raceday. 

I'll bring my 12R5 and 18R on Sunday so you guys can check 'em out.


----------



## Track_Master

Here are the 2 new classes that I'm proposing along with a basic rules package. I'll provide printed copies to Charlie, Nick & Wayne on Sunday for their perusal and approval.

*1/10 Pan Car Road Course* (World GT Hybrid)

Chassis: Any 1/10 pan car chassis (10”/255mm wheelbase, 200mm body width) designed for road course racing.

Motor & Battery Combos: 
Option 1: 6 cell sub-C pack OR 2S lipo with 17.5 brushless motor or 27 turn brushed motor
Option 2: 4 cell sub-C pack with 13.5 brushless motor
Option 3: 1S Lipo with 10.5 brushless motor or 19 turn brushed motor. 

Radio: Any radio may be used. 

ESC: Any electronic speed control that does not cause radio interference. 

Tires: Any 1/10 foam tires designed specifically for a 1/10 scale pan car. 

Body: Proline (Protoform) C6-R Corvette, Mulsanne or Sophia. 



*Stock 18R Road Course*

Chassis: Stock Team Associated 18R chassis. No Exotec chassis allowed.

Radio: Any radio may be used. 

*Stock Motor & ESC* (Heatsinks on the motor and ESC are legal)

Battery: Any 6 cell pack or 2S lipo that is legal per Dirt Runners rules, designed specifically for 1/18 scale racing. 

Suspension: The car must retain the original wheelbase, track width and stock appearance. Threaded turnbuckles and threaded body shocks are legal. Car must use stock arms, caster blocks and steering bocks. Alloy parts are prohibited. 

Tires: Associated 18R foam tires or kit rubber tires. Foam tires can be trued to any diameter that the driver wishes. 

Body: All of the Stock 18R bodies are legal, as well as the Exotec body.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Proposed rules look good!:thumbsup:

I'm doing a little more research at the moment and will hopefully be chassis shopping in a month or so. I've got some poking around to do and figure out the strengths and weaknesses of the various chassis.


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Proposed rules look good!:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm doing a little more research at the moment and will hopefully be chassis shopping in a month or so. I've got some poking around to do and figure out the strengths and weaknesses of the various chassis.


Thanks, Matt. With the advent of 1S lipo, this winter season should be really good despite the poor economy. And I have a good feeling that the 1/10 pan car class will thrive, partially due to all the motor and battery combos that _should_ work well together.

Heck, if we can get enough guys interested in the 1/10 class who are willing to make the trip in early November, we might even be able to run them on the "big track" up at Marshall's, too.


----------



## Track_Master

Another thing I can say about 1S after running it in my 1/12 Friday night, tire wear is virtually nil and the chance of chunking rears is much less as well. With 4-cell sub-C I'd pull the car off after a run and the inside of the body would be coated with foam. I think I counted about 6 specs of foam after my 1S runs on Friday night.


----------



## rcworkshopp

I was looking at the rules for indoor and was wondering if I could use any of my Tamiya 1/10 on road cars? I have a few of them to pick from. I guess it would fall under the touring car modified.


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> I was looking at the rules for indoor and was wondering if I could use any of my Tamiya 1/10 on road cars? I have a few of them to pick from. I guess it would fall under the touring car modified.


Touring mod and Touring 19T are/were oval classes. Mod never ran last year and 19T only ran once or twice. Road Course Touring class ran all last season. 2S lipo or 6 cell pack with a stock motor (17.5 brushless or 27T brushed)


----------



## rcworkshopp

This is what I have not sure how good it would do or if I can use it. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> This is what I have not sure how good it would do or if I can use it. Tell me what you think.


Yup, you could use that car in the touring class, assuming there will be a touring car class this winter. Does it have 12mm hexes for the wheels? Cause you're going to need to put foam tires on it to run well on the carpet. If you're interested, I have 2 pairs of Jaco TC foams in double pink compound that I trued up but never used. I'll bring them on Sunday.


----------



## Track_Master

A few other legal bodies to add to the list for 1/10 pan car class:

McAllister Ferraro 599 Fiorano (#257)
Parma DB-9 (#10225)
PTI Nissan R-390 (#920001)


----------



## rcworkshopp

Maybe with people reading this they might bring there touring cars out and we will have enough to run. But bring the foams with you cause I was on tower looking for some.


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> Maybe with people reading this they might bring there touring cars out and we will have enough to run. But bring the foams with you cause I was on tower looking for some.


Yeah, there will probably be enough TCs... And if not, we can always combine the TCs with the pan cars 'til each have enough for their own class.

I'll bring a bunch of TC foams, my 1/12 car, my 18R, etc etc.


----------



## rcworkshopp

This is a work out going back and forth between all three forums. LOL


----------



## Track_Master

*Gearchart.com*

Just thought I'd post this handy-dandy link for those of you who are new to foam tire carpet racing. http://www.gearchart.com

Since foam tires wear and are trued (cut) to different diameters, that changes your "rollout". Unlike offroad racing, you gear your car by rollout rather than FDR (Final Drive Ratio)

And for those of you who want to know how to calculate rollout by hand, the formula is:
Spur divided by pinion multiplied by internal ratio
Then you take the tire diameter and multiply by pi (3.14) which gives you the circumference of the tire. 
You then take the circumference and divide it by your Spur/Pinion x internal ratio and that number is your rollout. 

I'll use my TC5 with a 17.5 motor (last year) as an example:
88 Spur/50 pinion x 2.0 internal ratio = 3.52
56mm tire diameter x 3.14 = 175.84mm circumference
175.84/3.52 = 49.95mm rollout

In the case of a pan car (direct drive, no tranny/internal) the formula is the same except you don't use an internal ratio.

I'll use my 12R5 with a 17.5 motor (last year) as an example
76T Spur divided by 47T pinion = 1.61
44mm tire diameter x 3.14 = 138.16
138.16/1.61 = 85.81mm rollout. 

It may seem a little intimidating at first, but doesn't take long at all to master. Once you find the right rollout for a given motor and a given track, you simply gear up as your tires wear in order to maintain the same rollout. 

Hope this helps!  Any questions, just ask. :wave:


----------



## rcworkshopp

my head is spinning. but i got it. LOL


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> my head is spinning. but i got it. LOL


It's not that bad. Well, at first it is, but it'll become second nature.  And I just gave away 2 speed secrets; 1 for TC and 1 for 1/12. If you're planning to run a Novak 17.5 and a 2S lipo in your TC, a rollout right around 50mm will at least get you real close to where you need to be. 

And a rollout in the neighborhood of 85mm will get you close in the 1/12 class if you run a Novak 17.5 and 4-cell. 

Anyone pick up an 18R yet?


----------



## Track_Master

Almost forgot to mention it. Mark told me yesterday at the track that he just picked up a Mulsanne body for his 1/10 car, so that makes 4 drivers so far for the World GT Hybrid class.


----------



## rcworkshopp

Track_Master said:


> Almost forgot to mention it. Mark told me yesterday at the track that he just picked up a Mulsanne body for his 1/10 car, so that makes 4 drivers so far for the World GT Hybrid class.


sorry for the stupid question but what is the hybrid class?


----------



## BuzzBomber

See here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2943253&postcount=10

Tim, I was looking into an RC18R but I got a chance to drive one of those new mini slashes, and well, it was such a hoot to drive I wound up buying it.

Sooooo, I've got to wait and put some money aside before picking up my pan car. It doesn't help that I've had to put brakes and tires on BOTH my car and the wife's this past month, and shocks on mine, too. Who'd have thought that a Mustang doesn't like being used as a pickup?

FWIW, I'm looking at the CRC Gen X10 as the leader in my choices right now. I really like the design of it, even though I'm an Associated guy at heart.


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> sorry for the stupid question but what is the hybrid class?


No such thing as a stupid question, Randy, only the question that goes unasked. 

I'm calling it a hybrid because it's loosely based on World GT rules, but we're going to try a lot of different motor/battery combos to open the class up to a lot more people, particularly those who have 2S lipos from their offroad cars and don't want to invest in a 4-cell or 1S lipo setup. 

Matt: I'm sure you'd be happy with the GenX10. Callandra makes great cars. I'll be going with the 10R5, for obvious reasons, and because 95% of the parts are interchangeable with my 12R5.


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> .....and shocks on mine, too. Who'd have thought that a Mustang doesn't like being used as a pickup?


It's from haulin' all those pavers a couple months ago. lol


----------



## BuzzBomber

Track_Master said:


> It's from haulin' all those pavers a couple months ago. lol


 Err, nah, I wouldn't do that, would I? That's what I get for selling my Ranger, I tell ya. I've got to get myself a little utility trailer...



Track_Master said:


> I'm calling it a hybrid because it's loosely based on World GT rules, but we're going to try a lot of different motor/battery combos to open the class up to a lot more people, particularly those who have 2S lipos from their offroad cars and don't want to invest in a 4-cell or 1S lipo setup.


In other words, cheapskates like me!:thumbsup:


----------



## rcworkshopp

It would be great if we can use our battery's that we have then to buy new ones. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> In other words, cheapskates like me!:thumbsup:


Nothing wrong with a little frugality, especially in this economy. 

Randy: Just make sure you pick a car that will accomodate a 2S lipo/6 cell pack. The Associated 10R5 for instance, does not, whereas the CRC GenX10, Darkside car and a few others do. That is, unless you were talking about your Tamiya car. In which case, since a 6 cell pack fits, most 2S lipos should fit also.


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> Here are the 2 new classes that I'm proposing along with a basic rules package. I'll provide printed copies to Charlie, Nick & Wayne on Sunday for their perusal and approval.
> 
> *1/10 Pan Car Road Course* (World GT Hybrid)
> 
> Chassis: Any 1/10 pan car chassis (10”/255mm wheelbase, 200mm body width) designed for road course racing.
> 
> Motor & Battery Combos:
> Option 1: 6 cell sub-C pack OR 2S lipo with 17.5 brushless motor or 27 turn brushed motor
> Option 2: 4 cell sub-C pack with 13.5 brushless motor
> Option 3: 1S Lipo with 10.5 brushless motor or 19 turn brushed motor.
> 
> Radio: Any radio may be used.
> 
> ESC: Any electronic speed control that does not cause radio interference.
> 
> Tires: Any 1/10 foam tires designed specifically for a 1/10 scale pan car.
> 
> Body: Proline (Protoform) C6-R Corvette, Mulsanne or Sophia.


Tim,

Have you thought about openning up the body rules to any 200mm body, that way poeple could run all the Nitro touring car bodies that are available as well?

Here are some rules that have been used at some big races: 
Rules
The IIC race used handout spec jaco lilac tires.

From what I have been reading, it sounds like the 1S battery approach doesnt work that well for the 1/10 cars, they simply don't have enough weight for bias. If going with a LiPo, it sounds like most are opting for a Saddle-Style LiPo battery (2S), and mounting it like a brick (for the different dimensions than the std 2S packs) otherwise they are adding a ton of weight. 

Perhaps you also want to consider using a control tire to keep costs down, so racers dont have to rely on tire compound changes to fix handling (a costly change). I have heard of clubs mandating the use of Jaco Lilac-compound Tires. But for our level of racing it probably doesnt matter too much. JAC2100 and JAC2110 (stormer has them - out of stock though), cheap as well at under $30 a set.
Tires


----------



## Track_Master

nicwald said:


> Tim,
> 
> Have you thought about openning up the body rules to any 200mm body, that way poeple could run all the Nitro touring car bodies that are available as well?
> 
> Here are some rules that have been used at some big races:
> Rules
> The IIC race used handout spec jaco lilac tires.
> 
> From what I have been reading, it sounds like the 1S battery approach doesnt work that well for the 1/10 cars, they simply don't have enough weight for bias. If going with a LiPo, it sounds like most are opting for a Saddle-Style LiPo battery (2S), and mounting it like a brick (for the different dimensions than the std 2S packs) otherwise they are adding a ton of weight.
> 
> Perhaps you also want to consider using a control tire to keep costs down, so racers dont have to rely on tire compound changes to fix handling (a costly change). I have heard of clubs mandating the use of Jaco Lilac-compound Tires. But for our level of racing it probably doesnt matter too much. JAC2100 and JAC2110 (stormer has them - out of stock though), cheap as well at under $30 a set.
> Tires


Thanks for the good ideas, Nick. Hopefully you're interested in running the class, too. I've been wanting to race with you while driving something other than Charlie's Slash those few times last Winter. 

I'm all for opening it up to any 200mm body. I wouldn't want the class to be too restrictive. 

I've read on RC Tech how a lot of tracks are running the spec tires. My only concern is that they might not have enough grip on our track. And since I'm hoping that we can mix the 3 different motor/battery combos, and 1S cars will be on the light-side, I was hoping to run a fairly soft/grippy tire package. I'll most likely experiment with the 2S configuration that you mentioned, but I'm hoping to run 1S/10.5, if for no other reason than I'm planning to run a 10.5 in 2wd buggy next year. lol

I was amazed how well 1S worked in my 1/12 car last Friday night. The only thing I changed from last year's 4 cell set-up was that I went one softer on the center spring. I thought the car was going to be "bad-loose", but, if anything, it actually felt more grippy and planted than it did last year on 4 cells. I'm planning on going one stiffer on the side springs on Friday night because, like you said has been the case with the 1/10 cars on 1S, even the 1/12 car didn't have enough side-to-side bias due to the lower weight and it was a bit lazy in transitions. 

I'm probably in the minority, but I kinda like having to/being able to add weight in strategic spots on the chassis rather than going to a bigger battery. And if it's still too light, I'll just break down and buy the aluminum weight from Stormer or the place (can't remember the name right now) that I got my battery tray weight from last year for my TC5 in order to make weight at Marshall's. (I'll show you my B4 on Sunday. You'll get a good laugh when you see all the lead in the chassis) lol

Do the motor/battery combos I've listed on page 1 sound work-able to you? I still plan to do a good amount of testing down at Xtreme to make sure they're all at least close, but I wanted to get the board's approval before I go ahead and start buying batteries and motors. (The car is already on its way)


----------



## Track_Master

I just did a little quick math and came up with these unloaded RPM figures:

10.5/1S - (4200Kv x 4.2V) = 17,640
13.5/4-cell - (3300Kv x approximately 6.4V) = approximately 21,120
17.5/2S - (2200Kv x 8.4V) = 18,480

I used fully charged voltages for the calculations, but I'm not sure if that's the best way to go. If I'm not too far off, it looks like 13.5 on 4 cells would have a noticable advantage, at least at the beginning, but the steeper drop off of sub-C cells would possibly make up for it over the course of a 6 minute run. I'd have to yield to those who have more experience than me in that department (Mark, Nick, Wayne, et al)


----------



## rcworkshopp

Track_Master said:


> I just did a little quick math and came up with these unloaded RPM figures:
> 
> 10.5/1S - (4200Kv x 4.2V) = 17,640
> 13.5/4-cell - (3300Kv x approximately 6.4V) = approximately 21,120
> 17.5/2S - (2200Kv x 8.4V) = 18,480
> 
> I used fully charged voltages for the calculations, but I'm not sure if that's the best way to go. If I'm not too far off, it looks like 13.5 on 4 cells would have a noticable advantage, at least at the beginning, but the steeper drop off of sub-C cells would possibly make up for it over the course of a 6 minute run. I'd have to yield to those who have more experience than me in that department (Mark, Nick, Wayne, et al)


You know better them me but isn't a 2s 7.4v? That's is what my Lipo says anyway.


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> You know better them me but isn't a 2s 7.4v? That's is what my Lipo says anyway.


7.4 is the nominal voltage. 8.4 is the fully charged voltage. And in a 1S pack, 3.7 is nominal, 4.2 is fully charged. 

It gets a little hazy with sub-C cells though. They're 1.2V/cell, so a 4 cell pack is 4.8V nominal. When fully charged, I had one pack last year that would peak at right around 6.65V, another that would peak at 6.50V and another that never made it past 6.30V, etc etc

For our purposes of trying to allow 3 different motor/battery combos in a "somewhat spec" class, the 4 cell/13.5 option _might_ be a bit faster overall, but I'm not sure if anyone will even run that option now that the matchers aren't matching as much as they used to and lipo is just flat out easier to deal with. 

When I do my testing, I'll probably only test 1S/10.5 and 2S/17.5 in my 10R5, so hopefully someone else can test the 4 cell/13.5 option. Of course, when the first week in November rolls around and roadcourse practice for Marshall's big "Open House" 2-day race opens up, I'll be trying 2S/10.5 just to get a feel for the insane speed. lol :tongue: We ran 2S/13.5 in TC there last year and they were pretty darn fast, I can only imagine how fast a much lighter pan car with a 10.5 on 2S will be.

Sorry for the long post. I'm just excited about the new class. :thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzBomber

The numbers look pretty decently matched to me between the 1S and 2S options. At least it's close enough that the 2S won't run away on the straights, and the added weight will be a disadvantage in the corners I imagine, further evening it out.

FWIW, I was planning on getting the spec tires when I start buying gear, just because I don't know where else to start and I believe they're intended to keep costs down and wear like iron. I'm probably handicapping myself from the start, but I have no interest in tire truers, etc unless they're absolutely needed. (guess i could borrow my father's lathe if needed)


----------



## rcworkshopp

I have so much to learn about electric. To me nitro is easy but love the clean and power of electric.


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> The numbers look pretty decently matched to me between the 1S and 2S options. At least it's close enough that the 2S won't run away on the straights, and the added weight will be a disadvantage in the corners I imagine, further evening it out.
> 
> FWIW, I was planning on getting the spec tires when I start buying gear, just because I don't know where else to start and I believe they're intended to keep costs down and wear like iron. I'm probably handicapping myself from the start, but I have no interest in tire truers, etc unless they're absolutely needed. (guess i could borrow my father's lathe if needed)


I agree on the 1S and 2S options. I've been looking around but I can't find the shore rating for the spec lilacs. If it's the same shore rating as their 1/12 lilac fronts and their lilac TC tires, it's around 35/37. If that's the case, the fronts would probably work well on our track, and the rears _might_ work for the heavier 2S and 4 cell cars, but probably not for the 1S cars. The lilacs might work on 1S cars at Marshall's, but their track has noticably more grip than ours. The nice thing about Xtreme is that I've found the grip there to be very similar to the grip on our track, so that'll be a good place to test when I have my car ready in about 2 weeks.

I'll most likely start out with Jaco pink on all 4 corners, but I'd also like to try out the spec lilacs and perhaps purple fronts with the pink rears. Since I'm kinda the one starting the class, I have no problem with being the guinea pig, spending a few extra bucks and passing on what works and what doesn't to anyone else who is interested in the class. I'll even give my set-up, rollout, etc to anyone who wants it since we're all there to have fun and not to keep "speed secrets" from each other. 

Unfortunately, truing tires is pretty much a necessity if you want to maximize performance. I'll be getting a new truer this year (Still hating myself for selling the truer I had last year) and, like last year, I'll offer to true tires for anyone as long as they show up early enough on race day. My racedays will be a lot less hectic now that I won't have any sub-C packs that need to be babysat. lol


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> *I have so much to learn about electric*. To me nitro is easy but love the clean and power of electric.


Believe me, so do I. That's why I always try to soak up as much info from Mark when he's talking about the more "hardcore" electric issues.

I'm just waiting for him to weigh in on what car he's gonna run and what power combo he's thinking of. I know he got the Mulsanne body, but beyond that, I have no idea. 

Speaking of bodies, it's looking like the Mulsanne might be the best choice for the lighter 1S cars on tight tracks with low-medium grip, as I've read that it gives excellent rear downforce. I'm also interested in the Proline Corvette C6-R and the Parma DB-9, as they look like better options for bigger/higher speed/higher grip tracks like Marshall's, in case we ever get enough drivers to run the class there, too. 

If any of this info has your heads spinning, take heart, it's really not that difficult or involved, especially on our level of racing. In the end, a great setup will help, but it's still all about clean, smooth driving.


----------



## Track_Master

By the way, for anyone interested in fielding an 18R, Duratrax has a nice little 2S 1800 mAh hardcase lipo (DTXC1860) that will fit the car with the use of 2 foam battery spacers that come with the B4/T4 (Associated part# 9238) You can use the spacers as a tuning aid and position the battery front, rear or middle depending on which end of the car needs more grip. I'm sure there are packs that fit the 18R's battery tray perfectly, but I like the ability to position the battery differently depending on track conditions. 

The Duratrax pack uses 3.5mm bullets for the "+" and "-" and a standard 2mm bullet for the balancing port.


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> Thanks for the good ideas, Nick. Hopefully you're interested in running the class, too. I've been wanting to race with you while driving something other than Charlie's Slash those few times last Winter.


I can't lie Tim, I am very interested in running the class, it looks like it would be a blast and I think if done right, it could be cheap too (after you buy the car etc). I would have still been running the touring cars on the road course if it hadnt died off (its been on and off several times since we started doing a road course).



Track_Master said:


> I've read on RC Tech how a lot of tracks are running the spec tires. My only concern is that they might not have enough grip on our track. And since I'm hoping that we can mix the 3 different motor/battery combos, and 1S cars will be on the light-side, I was hoping to run a fairly soft/grippy tire package. I'll most likely experiment with the 2S configuration that you mentioned, but I'm hoping to run 1S/10.5, if for no other reason than I'm planning to run a 10.5 in 2wd buggy next year. lol


Time will tell on the tires. Many racers at the IIC race had the same concern (a temporary track setup in a hotel in Vegas) but found the lilacs to be more than enough traction, with extremely minimal wear. So not only are the spec tires cheaper up front, they also are replaced less often, really a hard combo to beat.

From what I have seen lately with our club, it seems like many racers want close competitve racing, with limited choice as to what to run, e.g. Rustler and SLASH. They are both cheap, and people feel like their equipment isnt holding them back, most important thing being cheap with this economy. 



Track_Master said:


> I was amazed how well 1S worked in my 1/12 car last Friday night. The only thing I changed from last year's 4 cell set-up was that I went one softer on the center spring. I thought the car was going to be "bad-loose", but, if anything, it actually felt more grippy and planted than it did last year on 4 cells. I'm planning on going one stiffer on the side springs on Friday night because, like you said has been the case with the 1/10 cars on 1S, even the 1/12 car didn't have enough side-to-side bias due to the lower weight and it was a bit lazy in transitions.
> 
> I'm probably in the minority, but I kinda like having to/being able to add weight in strategic spots on the chassis rather than going to a bigger battery. And if it's still too light, I'll just break down and buy the aluminum weight from Stormer or the place (can't remember the name right now) that I got my battery tray weight from last year for my TC5 in order to make weight at Marshall's. (I'll show you my B4 on Sunday. You'll get a good laugh when you see all the lead in the chassis) lol
> 
> Do the motor/battery combos I've listed on page 1 sound work-able to you? I still plan to do a good amount of testing down at Xtreme to make sure they're all at least close, but I wanted to get the board's approval before I go ahead and start buying batteries and motors. (The car is already on its way)


I agree, it is excellnt to be able to move weights around the car to where you want, makes your weight transfers much more easily tuned and if done right makes the car difficult to beat. My concern though is adding more complexity to the car setup. It seems like the Keep it Simple philosophy has been working really well for the newer classes we have been growing this season.

I think the difficult thing to look at would be the weights of the different configurations of the cars, should a 1S-10.5 car run at the same weight as a 2S-17.5? I don't know, and there is no tech at Dirt Runners, so it's not really something that will be policed.

Maybe it makes sense to limit the configurations? Maybe not. Perhaps we should be looking at 6-cell/2S/17.5 and a 1S/10.5, and not worry about the 4-cell? Hard to say without some data from with track time. It is nice to have the option to run just about any battery configuration, as many have said, they're not looking to buy new batteries. It's a hard call; if 1 configuration winds up working better than the others, then people will feel that they need to buy new equipment to stay competitive, which usually isn't the case, but it might seem that way to some racers. This is why I love spec racing  Run this battery and motor and have done with it.

Also, I think looking at RPM alone won't be a good indicator of comparison for a tiny track like our indoor road coures, as most of the time is gained and lost entering and exiting the corners. Perhaps we need to do some testing on the indoor practice day to see what kind of differences we are seeing in the battery/motor configurations.

Really what it comes down to is how much do you want to try and grow the class, and how much potential is there to really do that? Many of our indoor racers only race indoors, and many outdoor racers only race outdoors. Of the indoor racers, most race the oval with little interest in the road course. If we are only going to have a heat or so of racers, it might make sense to limit the battery/motor combos to those that the class formers are looking to use, if no one is going to run 4-cell, then don't include it.


----------



## nicwald

BuzzBomber said:


> FWIW, I was planning on getting the spec tires when I start buying gear, just because I don't know where else to start and I believe they're intended to keep costs down and wear like iron. I'm probably handicapping myself from the start, but I have no interest in tire truers, etc unless they're absolutely needed. (guess i could borrow my father's lathe if needed)


I usually have my tire truer with me at the track if you need to borrow it on a raceday, you just need to ask.

I wouldnt be too concerned about the tires, I think you will be fine with the spec tires - if I wind up getting one, I will go the spec tire route myself as well. If you really want to cover all your bases without a spec tire rule, also pick up a set of dbl-pinks; just be prepared for the pinks to wear a lot quicker than the spec tires.


----------



## Track_Master

nicwald said:


> I can't lie Tim, I am very interested in running the class, it looks like it would be a blast and I think if done right, it could be cheap too (after you buy the car etc). I would have still been running the touring cars on the road course if it hadnt died off (its been on and off several times since we started doing a road course).


That's great to hear, Nick! 



nicwald said:


> Time will tell on the tires. Many racers at the IIC race had the same concern (a temporary track setup in a hotel in Vegas) but found the lilacs to be more than enough traction, with extremely minimal wear. So not only are the spec tires cheaper up front, they also are replaced less often, really a hard combo to beat.


Yeah, I was reading on the AE board comments from Blackstock, Stellflue & Sean Cochran on how their cars performed at IIC last year on the spec lilacs. They were saying that they were a little on the loose side til the grip came up towards the end of the event. Do you happen to know the shore ratings on the spec lilacs? I just want everyone to have good grip overall. Since they're cheap, I'm gonna cross my fingers and give the lilacs a shot. It would be great if they work on our track. Definitely would give a big boost to the class to have a spec tire while not sacrificing grip and causing a demolition derby. lol

And even if we don't spec the tires, this is where a 1S setup might be good because tire wear seems to be extremely minimal and 1S packs are cheap. 



nicwald said:


> From what I have seen lately with our club, it seems like many racers want close competitve racing, with limited choice as to what to run, e.g. Rustler and SLASH. They are both cheap, and people feel like their equipment isnt holding them back, most important thing being cheap with this economy.
> 
> I agree, it is excellnt to be able to move weights around the car to where you want, makes your weight transfers much more easily tuned and if done right makes the car difficult to beat. My concern though is adding more complexity to the car setup. It seems like the Keep it Simple philosophy has been working really well for the newer classes we have been growing this season.
> 
> I think the difficult thing to look at would be the weights of the different configurations of the cars, should a 1S-10.5 car run at the same weight as a 2S-17.5? I don't know, and there is no tech at Dirt Runners, so it's not really something that will be policed.
> 
> Maybe it makes sense to limit the configurations? Maybe not. Perhaps we should be looking at 6-cell/2S/17.5 and a 1S/10.5, and not worry about the 4-cell? Hard to say without some data from with track time. It is nice to have the option to run just about any battery configuration, as many have said, they're not looking to buy new batteries. It's a hard call; if 1 configuration winds up working better than the others, then people will feel that they need to buy new equipment to stay competitive, which usually isn't the case, but it might seem that way to some racers. This is why I love spec racing  Run this battery and motor and have done with it..


Yes, you're definitely right in that a lot of people seem to like the spec or "spec-ish" classes, if you will. You also bring up a good point about the different weights of the 2 different configurations and, I'm also starting to think that maybe we should eliminate the 13.5/4 cell combo as an option, to simplify things a bit. 

I know what you mean about the "racer's ego", as I call it. When someone gets beat by a different "flux capacitor", they think they need to get that same flux capacitor or a better one rather than improving their setup and driving. Case in point; Marshall's TC roadcourse class last year. We all know 17.5 is VERY close to a 27T brushed, but when me and a few other 17.5 drivers started winning, the 27T guys insisted that they had to run 19T to compete with us 17.5 guys. So naturally, the 19T guys started blowing us away and we had to buy 13.5 motors to even be close to being fair. 



nicwald said:


> Also, I think looking at RPM alone won't be a good indicator of comparison for a tiny track like our indoor road coures, as most of the time is gained and lost entering and exiting the corners. Perhaps we need to do some testing on the indoor practice day to see what kind of differences we are seeing in the battery/motor configurations.
> 
> Really what it comes down to is how much do you want to try and grow the class, and how much potential is there to really do that? Many of our indoor racers only race indoors, and many outdoor racers only race outdoors. Of the indoor racers, most race the oval with little interest in the road course. If we are only going to have a heat or so of racers, it might make sense to limit the battery/motor combos to those that the class formers are looking to use, if no one is going to run 4-cell, then don't include it.


Yes, that would be great if we can set aside some time during the practice day to get our rollouts and set ups right and see what's what with the 2 different power combos. Yeah, I noticed that not many of the outdoor racers came indoors. That's one of my goals with this class is to get more crossover since a lot of people will have 2S packs, ESCs, etc that will work both indoor and outdoor. And hopefully we can get a few more of the oval guys to want to make right turns after they see how cool the World GT Hybrid class is. Mark Stern makes one, hopefully more will follow. 

I'm also hopeful that 1/12 roadcourse will get big again. Before I left last year, it seemed like we were getting 6 or 7 cars each time. 

Speaking of the practice day, and I certainly don't want to speak out of turn, but would it be possible to structure/schedule it so we can run oval for 2 hours, roadcourse for 2 hours and then offroad for 2 hours? That way we won't have Slashes car-crushing little 1/12 cars and we won't have big 'ole touring cars running over poor little mini-Ts. Just a thought.


----------



## Track_Master

Not to further clutter things, but I wanted to throw this out there while we're in the "idea exchange" phase for the new class. What if we spec lilacs for the 2S cars, since they'll almost certainly work great with the extra weight of a 2S pack, and spec another compound for the 1S cars since they'll most likely need a slightly softer compound to find grip and the 1S cars won't wear tires as fast as 2S cars. Either that, or just bring the 1S cars' weight up and we all run lilacs (assuming that they do end up working well on our track) Just for kicks, I weighed 3 different lipo packs that I have on hand:

SMC 1S 4900 40C = 5 oz.
Trinity IP 2S 3800 35C = 8.25 oz.
Reedy 2S 5000 35C = 10.15 oz.

In the end, I think bringing the 1S cars up 3-4 oz. and spec'ing the tires might be the best solution, but, as Nick says, we don't tech, so we'd have to do it on the honor system. 

Actually, if the 1S cars run the Manutech lipo weight plate from Stormer (part # MAN133101) it instantly adds 3.52 oz the "easy and fair way" and then maybe we could maybe allow the 1S driver to add just 2 more 1/4 oz. squares of lead to the car wherever he or she chooses. This way we could just look at each of the 1S cars and see the weight plate and 2 squares rather than having to weigh the cars. 

So that way, if Nick blows me away in the first race, I won't have any temptation to "lose" an ounce or two before the 2nd race. :tongue:

On a side note, this is all very interesting to me. It's my first time spearheading a new class and I can't wait to start testing!


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> Not to further clutter things, but I wanted to throw this out there while we're in the "idea exchange" phase for the new class. What if we spec lilacs for the 2S cars, since they'll almost certainly work great with the extra weight of a 2S pack, and spec another compound for the 1S cars since they'll most likely need a slightly softer compound to find grip and the 1S cars won't wear tires as fast as 2S cars. Either that, or just bring the 1S cars' weight up and we all run lilacs (assuming that they do end up working well on our track) Just for kicks, I weighed 3 different lipo packs that I have on hand:
> 
> SMC 1S 4900 40C = 5 oz.
> Trinity IP 2S 3800 35C = 8.25 oz.
> Reedy 2S 5000 35C = 10.15 oz.
> 
> In the end, I think bringing the 1S cars up 3-4 oz. and spec'ing the tires might be the best solution, but, as Nick says, we don't tech, so we'd have to do it on the honor system.
> 
> Actually, if the 1S cars run the Manutech lipo weight plate from Stormer (part # MAN133101) it instantly adds 3.52 oz the "easy and fair way" and then maybe we could maybe allow the 1S driver to add just 2 more 1/4 oz. squares of lead to the car wherever he or she chooses. This way we could just look at each of the 1S cars and see the weight plate and 2 squares rather than having to weigh the cars.
> 
> So that way, if Nick blows me away in the first race, I won't have any temptation to "lose" an ounce or two before the 2nd race. :tongue:
> 
> On a side note, this is all very interesting to me. It's my first time spearheading a new class and I can't wait to start testing!


Tim, I agree that keeping the rules simple would be the preferred method, I'm not all that crazy about having different spec tires for different battery configurations, way too complicated I think.

I think you hit the nail on the head with the weight suggestion, keeping the weights comparable will really help a lot, and even if it isn't teched, it will pretty much be mandatory to get the car to run well with the 1S LiPo and spec tires (it techs itself  ).


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> Speaking of the practice day, and I certainly don't want to speak out of turn, but would it be possible to structure/schedule it so we can run oval for 2 hours, roadcourse for 2 hours and then offroad for 2 hours? That way we won't have Slashes car-crushing little 1/12 cars and we won't have big 'ole touring cars running over poor little mini-Ts. Just a thought.


 
I think that wouldnt be a problem, Tim. We have done it in the past, we can just post a schedule up by the drivers stand. I do think we will need to favor the oval racers more than the road course, based on number of entries we usually get (we can decide that on the practice day). Maybe doing it in 30 Road, 45 Oval - something like that - 2 hours might be too much time for people to wait. I think in the past we swapped about every 30mins or so.


----------



## Track_Master

That all sounds good to me. :thumbsup: I'll put the lipo plate and the spec lilacs on backorder.


----------



## tobamiester

Just ordered my RC18R 

Found them oddly on Amazon thru a seller. $124 for the Mitsibushi. I had $40 in gift cards so Just $94 for me shipped  I'll get a clear lexan Niteline body and paint it up nice. 

They also have the Kamino for $146 or direct from My Atomic.

Unfortunately Stormer no longer stock them at $130 they advertised.


----------



## Track_Master

If anyone is interested, Xtreme RC Addicts in Moonachie is racing carpet roadcourse tonight. 1/12 scale (17.5/4 cell and 13.5/1S) and stock 18R. Racing starts at 8pm. Chris always has a few RTR 18Rs in stock for anyone who wants to get in on the fun right away. They come with an 1100 mAh 6 cell pack and radio set. All you need is 8 AA batteries to get up and running. 

200 Moonachie Ave (on the south side of Teterboro Airport)
http://www.xtremercaddicts.com


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Just ordered my RC18R
> 
> Found them oddly on Amazon thru a seller. $124 for the Mitsibushi. I had $40 in gift cards so Just $94 for me shipped  I'll get a clear lexan Niteline body and paint it up nice.
> 
> They also have the Kamino for $146 or direct from My Atomic.
> 
> Unfortunately Stormer no longer stock them at $130 they advertised.



Nice buy, Toby! Are you coming down to Xtreme tonight to check out the racing?


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Nice buy, Toby! Are you coming down to Xtreme tonight to check out the racing?


Yeah I will try and get over there to see what all this rug fuss is all about  especially now I got my first rug runner in the mail.


Haven't sync'd my evil plan for this evening with the Boss yet but should be ok


----------



## Track_Master

And for anyone else interested, the 18R works well out of the box, but can be made even better with just a few little hop-ups:

Associated Foam Tires (#21306) 
Associated Threaded Shock Bodies (#21214) 
Associated Gold Shock Springs (#21199) 
Associated Motor Heat Sink (#21093)
Associated Threaded Turnbuckle Set (#21056)


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> And for anyone else interested, the 18R works well out of the box, but can be made even better with just a few little hop-ups:
> 
> Associated Foam Tires (#21306)
> Associated Threaded Shock Bodies (#21214)
> Associated Gold Shock Springs (#21199)
> Associated Motor Heat Sink (#21093)
> Associated Threaded Turnbuckle Set (#21056)


Sweet Tim. Thanks for doing my homework


----------



## Track_Master

Glad to help. Wait til you see 'em run tonight.


----------



## rcworkshopp

Tim
What class do you think will run for sure? Like you said there might not be enough people to run touring car. This way I can get my new carpet racer soon. I will check what you bring on Sunday so maybe I will order on Monday. I left myself some extra money for the winter season. Just bring the foam tires for the 1/10. Thanks.


----------



## rcworkshopp

WoW, just check out the car you guys were talking about GenX10. Thats a real nice car but where can you get it from other then the web site.


----------



## tobamiester

Just got home from XtremeRC. What a blast! Can't wait to get the RC18R and tune it up and get it on the rug..Hope we can get that class going at DR indoors too.


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> Tim
> What class do you think will run for sure? Like you said there might not be enough people to run touring car. This way I can get my new carpet racer soon. I will check what you bring on Sunday so maybe I will order on Monday. I left myself some extra money for the winter season. Just bring the foam tires for the 1/10. Thanks.



1/12 roadcourse will definitely run. At the very least you have me, Wayne & the Petersons running that class. It also looks like the new 1/10 Hybrid GT class will run, too. (I'm still hoping Nick decides to take the plunge.)  And I'm hopeful that when others see Nick, me, Mark, etc running them on the practice day, they will get interested as well. 

Stock 18R could be a great class, too, if we get enough people to run it.


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> WoW, just check out the car you guys were talking about GenX10. Thats a real nice car but where can you get it from other then the web site.


The GenX10 is a great car. All of Callandra's cars work very well. (Frank Callandra is the guy who supplies the carpet for just about every carpet track) 

Aside from buying direct from CRC, both Stormer and A-main offer the CRC line-up of cars. CRC is also excellent when it comes to stocking replacement parts and getting them to you fast.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Just got home from XtremeRC. What a blast! Can't wait to get the RC18R and tune it up and get it on the rug..Hope we can get that class going at DR indoors too.


Glad you had a good time, Toby. 1/12 was pretty rough last night, as you saw, due to a lot of new drivers in the class, but it gets cleaner and faster as the season goes on and guys get more experience setting up and driving their cars. 

18R was a lot of fun last night. Not nearly as rough as 1/12 was and the competition was excellent. I beat out Chris by .3 sec. (about 4-5' on the track) for the win.  That makes me 2-for-2 in 18R since returning to the rug. :tongue: I had the 1/12 A-main locked up til getting hammered by a few of the backmarkers and then making a few costly mistakes of my own. Still had a great time though.


----------



## Track_Master

I found a race video from last winter taken at Xtreme. It was stock Touring car featuring me, Maj & Joe (from Maj's Hobby Shop) and one other guy whose name escapes me right now: 




It was a real good race and one of the few times we ran 1/10 on that track. I managed to hold off Maj and Joe for a close win.


----------



## rcworkshopp

Well since you know that 1/12 will run I think I will get the CRC Gen-X Carpet Knife 1/12 Pan Car Kit. Do we know what motor or battery we can run or should I wait until the rules are made? 
I will still get my 1/10 ready also just in case.


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> Well since you know that 1/12 will run I think I will get the CRC Gen-X Carpet Knife 1/12 Pan Car Kit. Do we know what motor or battery we can run or should I wait until the rules are made?
> I will still get my 1/10 ready also just in case.


1/12 rules are already set. It's only the new 1/10 GT class that we're still working on and won't be finalized until after the test-n-tune day on the DR carpet track. 

1/12 motor rules are 17.5 brushless motor or 27T brushed motor with a 4 cell sub C pack *OR* 13.5 brushless with a 1S lipo. 

The rest of the 1/12 roadcourse rules as per the DR site:
Suspension: After-market replacement parts allowed.
Steering: After-market replacement parts allowed.
Transmission: Any 1/12th direct drive.
Wheels/Tires: Any wheels/tires specifically designed for 1/12th scale pan cars.
Bodies: Road racing 1/12th scale bodies (Lemans Type)
Ball Bearings: Allowed.
Air Dams: No side dams allowed.
Spoiler: Not Allowed


----------



## rcworkshopp

I will go with the 13.5 1S lipo. I like not worring about brushes or battery's. 
This will be cool can't wait. I just got my wife a wii so I should not hear anything when I put my order in. Any thoughts of tires? What works with the carpet we will be riding on. I guess I will have to get a tire truer.


----------



## rcworkshopp

just check with max amps and the battery with connector is like 35.00


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> I will go with the 13.5 1S lipo. I like not worring about brushes or battery's.
> This will be cool can't wait. I just got my wife a wii so I should not hear anything when I put my order in. Any thoughts of tires? What works with the carpet we will be riding on. I guess I will have to get a tire truer.


Yeah, if you ask me (and a lot of other people) 1S lipo is the future of pan car racing. I'm really liking my 4900 mAh 40C SMC pack. :thumbsup:

I run Jaco tires. Gray rears and lilac fronts are the hot tire setup, both on our track and down at Xtreme. My 12R5 generally ran a tad "snug" on our track and at Xtreme last year with that combo and 4 cells. Now, the car is a little bit more free (just about perfect) with the slightly lighter 1S pack. I've also tried yellows and pinks in the rear as well as pink fronts and purple fronts (in all different combos) but found the Gray/Lilac combo to be the best. 

One difference between our track and Xtreme is how the grip changes as the race-night goes on. Grip only comes up sightly down at Xtreme from the first heat to the main, but on our track, grip comes up quite a bit from the 1st round to the main, so I generally free up my car just a hair with each passing round. There were also a couple times where I switched to pink rears for the main, and the car was good, but I still prefered the grip that gray rears provided.


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> just check with max amps and the battery with connector is like 35.00



I'm not seeing a 1S pack from Max Amps. Have a link for me?


----------



## Track_Master

A few more notes on 1/12 tires and setup; A truer is definitely good to have. I generally start my tires at 45mm rear & 43.5mm front and work down from there. 

On our track, I generally run 4.5mm ride height in the rear and 4.25mm in the front and 1mm droop rear and 1 shim's worth of droop in the front. Where you set your ride height and droop all depends on how bumpy the track is on a given night. 

At Xtreme I run 4mm rear and 3.75 front ride height and .5mm droop rear and no droop in the front since the track is a little smoother than ours.


----------



## rcworkshopp

Track_Master said:


> I'm not seeing a 1S pack from Max Amps. Have a link for me?


They don't have the battery displayed. I had talked with them and it's a 2000mah 3.7v. I am thinking that should be enough run time. not sure on the c rating. I am going to call them up on Monday and order.


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> They don't have the battery displayed. I had talked with them and it's a 2000mah 3.7v. I am thinking that should be enough run time. not sure on the c rating. I am going to call them up on Monday and order.


2000 mAh is not going to be enough to make the full 8 minutes, nor would it be powerful enough at that mAh rating (unless the C rating is about "80" lol). FWIW, I've been using 1700 mAh +/- for the 6 minute mains down at Xtreme. 

Your best bets are the SMC 4000 25C, SMC 4900 40C or the Reedy 4600 40C. And I would even remove the SMC 4000 25C from the list. It just doesn't seem to have the kind of punch needed IMHO.


----------



## rcworkshopp

Thanks for the info before i wasted my money. I like there batterys but i guess they just don't fit the bill this time.


----------



## rcworkshopp

I will wait on the Reedy battery since they are not out yet


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> Thanks for the info before i wasted my money. I like there batterys but i guess they just don't fit the bill this time.


Glad to help, Randy. If you or anyone else has any questions about anything to do with roadcourse, I'm always glad to help wherever I can.


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> I will wait on the Reedy battery since they are not out yet


That's the pack I was going to go for initially, but the SMC 4900 became available at Stormer, and I like the 4mm bullets on the SMC as opposed to the 3.5mm bullets on the Reedy, so I snatched up the SMC. I wish I had bought 2 because they sold out REAL fast.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> And for anyone else interested, the 18R works well out of the box, but can be made even better with just a few little hop-ups:
> 
> Associated Foam Tires (#21306)
> Associated Threaded Shock Bodies (#21214)
> Associated Gold Shock Springs (#21199)
> Associated Motor Heat Sink (#21093)
> Associated Threaded Turnbuckle Set (#21056)


Tim, Do you recommend gold springs front and rear ?


----------



## rcworkshopp

Check this out 4900mah 50C+ C-Max 3.7V Lipo Single-Cell Battery for 1/12 (w/ hard case)
Nexus Racing site but it's on back order


----------



## rcworkshopp

There is one more battery 4900 new on ebay 200373616637. I just bought 2


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Tim, Do you recommend gold springs front and rear ?


Yup. Gold springs all around on the 18R. 35wt oil in the front shocks and 30wt in the rear shocks.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Yup. Gold springs all around on the 18R. 35wt oil in the front shocks and 30wt in the rear shocks.


Cool. Thanks, was going to ask about oils 

picked up the FT heatsink today. have some threaded shock bodies allready. 

have a friend in my town who is interested in running indoors. new to RC. He wants to come to Xtreme next time. If I can make it next week (might be working), I'll bring him.


----------



## rcworkshopp

For the 18R can we use rubber on the carpet or does it have to be foam tires?


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> For the 18R can we use rubber on the carpet or does it have to be foam tires?


You can use the stock rubber tires if you want to. Not a problem. They run the stock 18R class up at Marshall's with the rubber tires and the cars do pretty well on them.


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> *1/10 Pan Car Road Course* (World GT Hybrid)
> 
> Chassis: Any 1/10 pan car chassis (10”/255mm wheelbase, 200mm body width) designed for road course racing.
> 
> Motor & Battery Combos:
> Option 1: 6 cell sub-C pack OR 2S lipo with 17.5 brushless motor or 27 turn brushed motor
> Option 2: 4 cell sub-C pack with 13.5 brushless motor
> Option 3: 1S Lipo with 10.5 brushless motor or 19 turn brushed motor.
> 
> Radio: Any radio may be used.
> 
> ESC: Any electronic speed control that does not cause radio interference.
> 
> Tires: Any 1/10 foam tires designed specifically for a 1/10 scale pan car.
> 
> Body: Proline (Protoform) C6-R Corvette, Mulsanne or Sophia.


Tim,

I've been thinking about the motors that you're proposing for the new class. In the oval pan car classes, we allow the 17.5 with 4cells and a 13.5 with 1S battery. I know there will still be some more testing prior to the rules being set in stone, but I don't want people buying the wrong battery/motor combo, then we will have some ticked off racers.

Which setups are you planning on testing out on the first practice day? If I wind up getting a car, I will probably be testing with a 1S, I believe I have a 10.5 and need to see about a 13.5 - I will probably wind up getting the 13.5 Tekin setup with the speedo anyways if I make the plunge, that way I will have both to try out.


----------



## Track_Master

nicwald said:


> Tim,
> 
> I've been thinking about the motors that you're proposing for the new class. In the oval pan car classes, we allow the 17.5 with 4cells and a 13.5 with 1S battery. I know there will still be some more testing prior to the rules being set in stone, but I don't want people buying the wrong battery/motor combo, then we will have some ticked off racers.
> 
> Which setups are you planning on testing out on the first practice day? If I wind up getting a car, I will probably be testing with a 1S, I believe I have a 10.5 and need to see about a 13.5 - I will probably wind up getting the 13.5 Tekin setup with the speedo anyways if I make the plunge, that way I will have both to try out.


Exactly right. 17.5 on 4 cells is well-matched to 13.5/1S because the potential of the 2 combos is within 200 RPM of each other. Since we're planning to allow 2S lipos in order to increase participation in the class, 17.5 on 2S (2 more volts than a 4 cell pack) has a much higher potential RPM and will be noticably faster than 13.5/1S when both setups are rolled out to their maximum potential. 

I was planning on testing 1S/10.5 (already ordered the 10.5) and 2S/17.5 (if I can figure out how to get 2S into my car and not kill the handling.) 2S/17.5 and 1S/10.5 should be about the same when each is geared right. One option (2S/17.5) has exactly twice the voltage and a little more than half the KV, the other (1S/10.5) has exactly half the voltage and not quite twice the KV. 

That's why I proposed the 1S/10.5 option, because I know a handful of guys are going to want to run the 2S option because they already have the 2S packs, ESC, etc, and will only need the 17.5 motor (a motor that can then be used next season outdoors in a class such as Rustler Spec). 

If we were to do 1S/13.5, the 2S guys would have to go with a 21.5, and IMHO, the cars would be too slow. I'm kinda hoping that it will be a relatively "fast" class, perhaps a little bit faster than 1/12 roadcourse, especially since we have such wide lanes with which to work. 

I can even ask Chris down at Xtreme to turn on the computer and decoder and score my laps with both power combos, and have printed results long before our practice day if that'll help. That way people can have their cars ready long before our practice day and be able to practice with their cars rather than having to wait for us to make a determination. 

Like you mentioned in another post, getting in and out of the corners matters most, and that's dictated by driving skill. All things being equal, when mixing motor and battery setups, they need to be as close to each other as possible when it comes to potential RPM. That's why 17.5/4 cell and 13.5/1S work so well together; they both have a potential RPM of right around 14,000, (with the 17.5/4 cell package having an advantage of +/- 200 RPM.) The same goes for 2S/17.5 and 1S/10.5, except in this case, the 2S/17.5 cars will have an advantage of approximately 800 RPM. The advantage for the 2S/17.5 cars would be almost 5000 RPM over a 1S/13.5 car. 

Just a side note and this is just my opinion; I ran the stock Touring Car class last year with a 17.5/2S combo and it was fun, but a little bit slow even with as high of a rollout as I could have without blowing the motor, so I figure the lighter 1/10 pan cars without the additional weight and rolling resistance that a 4wd TC has will make for some decent speed while still retaining full drivability and slot-car style handling of a well-set up pan car. 

Sorry for the long post... 

Speaking of which, my 10R5, 10.5 motor, etc etc etc *just* arrived.


----------



## nicwald

Sounds like a good plan Tim. If the computer is hooked up on practice day, it has a practice mode, where it will record the lap times on an open clock. It can at least give us something to go by.


----------



## rcworkshopp

Did you guys run Mini Slider Spec Oval last year. Do you think it will run this year.


----------



## ta_man

rcworkshopp said:


> Did you guys run Mini Slider Spec Oval last year. Do you think it will run this year.


No one ran Mini-Slider spec except me for the first race or two. In other words, I ran a spec Mini-Slider against the mod minis. Then I just modded mine.


----------



## rcworkshopp

I thought they only ran spec slider. I did not know you can run mod.


----------



## rcworkshopp

I think I would like to get a mini slider. I like the bigger one so I should like the mini.


----------



## ta_man

rcworkshopp said:


> I thought they only ran spec slider. I did not know you can run mod.


Mini-Oval is an open mod class.



rcworkshopp said:


> I think I would like to get a mini slider. I like the bigger one so I should like the mini.


Wana buy mine?


----------



## BuzzBomber

Along those lines, it would be really cool to see the mini late models run as a class, either indoors or out. Late Models appeal to me thanks to trips to Flemington as a lad, but not quite enough to deal with running one of the 1/8 nitros.


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Along those lines, it would be really cool to see the mini late models run as a class, either indoors or out. Late Models appeal to me thanks to trips to Flemington as a lad, but not quite enough to deal with running one of the 1/8 nitros.


Xtreme has a real good Mini Late Model spec class. I think they're going to start running oval again next month.


----------



## Track_Master

ta_man said:


> Wana buy mine?


Does that mean you won't be running mini oval at all, or are you getting a different car for mini oval? (Just curious)


----------



## BuzzBomber

Track_Master said:


> Xtreme has a real good Mini Late Model spec class. I think they're going to start running oval again next month.


Is that the place on the south side of Teterboro?


----------



## ta_man

Track_Master said:


> Does that mean you won't be running mini oval at all, or are you getting a different car for mini oval? (Just curious)


Different car. Not getting: have.


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Is that the place on the south side of Teterboro?


Yup. 200 Moonachie Ave. About a mile and a half east of Rt 17.


----------



## rcworkshopp

Maybe I will get the CRC and the 12R try them both and see what I drive better. Then use the other one for oval. Then I will have two killer cars. Just need to practice to take full advantage of them.


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> Maybe I will get the CRC and the 12R try them both and see what I drive better. Then use the other one for oval. Then I will have two killer cars. Just need to practice to take full advantage of them.


That's a good idea in theory, but neither will work well on the oval. Oval pan cars place the battery all the way to the left and have a completely different chassis design than road course pan cars. 

If you can get up to Xtreme on some Friday night, you can see the 1/12 roadcourse cars in action.


----------



## Track_Master

Just a heads up to anyone else who is considering buying a 10R5 and Mulsanne body; After building my car yesterday and fitting the body last night, it takes some modification to not only the foam bumper (which is normal), but a little bit of trimming on the carbon fiber bumper as well. It looks real good when finished though. :thumbsup:

I could have biased the body a little forward of the wheel cutouts, which a lot of guys are doing on 1S cars (and I did slightly on my 1/12 car), but since I'm going to be adding weight to the chassis to equal the weight of a 4 cell pack, I decided to mount the body in the normal position and trim the bumper. 

Just wanted to give that info in case it might help anyone.


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> Maybe I will get the CRC and the 12R try them both and see what I drive better. Then use the other one for oval. Then I will have two killer cars. Just need to practice to take full advantage of them.


FWIW, I was the only guy down at Xtreme last winter with a 12R5. The rest had CRC Gen-X12s, Speed Merchant, BMI, etc. When I showed up a few weeks ago to start running again, they all had 12R5s. Again, take that for what it's worth and YMMV. 

Just for the heckuvit, I'll list some of the pros, in my opinion, of the 12R5 as opposed to the GenX12

The 12R5 uses good ol battery tape to hold the battery down whereas the GenX12 uses a heavy rubber elastic battery hold down, which puts strain on the chassis where the mounting points for the "rubber band" are. That can lead to delamination of the chassis. (Ask Brian Jr. about chassis delam. in his CRC CK 3.1)

The 12R5 uses a thru-shock for side dampening (and center shock) whereas the GenX uses dampener tubes. Some guys like the tubes, but they're much harder to tune and they seem to allow debris to get inside rather easily. 

The CRC center shock, for some reason, seems much more prone to bending its shaft when you get hit squarely from behind. The AE thru shocks are a little harder to build right, but they seem more durable. 

The "reactive caster" front end on the 12R5 seems to be a bit more precise and has a more "positive" feel than the CRC pro strut front end. 

The one area where the CRC has the 12R5 beat is the clamp hub. For whatever reason, the AE clamp hub seems to strip out eventually whereas the CRC hub is a much more stout unit. 

On a top pro level, none of these things really matter since the cars really don't crash all that often, if ever. On our level, durability is key. Again, these are just my opinions and by no means a "slam" on anyone's products. 

Another suggestion: A .030 body will hold up a lot better than a .020 body at DR and Xtreme. I run the Parma Speed 8 HD FWIW


----------



## rcworkshopp

Thanks for the info. I will put it to good use.


----------



## Wayne Miele

Tim, 21.5 2cell and 10.5 1cell are the ones that are very close. 17.5 2cell would be like running 6cell mod back in the day.


----------



## rcworkshopp

I had check with Novak about there 13.5 brushless with a 1S Lipo. I am sure you guys already know this but you need to use Novak Smart Boost 1-Cell LiPo Step-up Module to boost the power for the RX to work. 
I just thought I would post just incase somebody did not know.(Like Me)


----------



## rcworkshopp

Associated Factory Team RC10R5 Oval Kit is nice. Dont know if i want that or the 10R5 kit. I have alot of things to do after the outdoor season is done. My poor garage.


----------



## nicwald

Wayne Miele said:


> Tim, 21.5 2cell and 10.5 1cell are the ones that are very close. 17.5 2cell would be like running 6cell mod back in the day.


I think that may be the one wind of brushless I don't have at this point. Tim, do you have a 21.5 for testing? I have a 8.5/10.5/13.5/17.5 - could make the plunge for a 21.5 as well I suppose. Let me know if you need to borrow anything for your testing.

Wayne, is that based on the oval care that you have seen or the road course cars up at marshalls? I'm still not 100% sure that we compare them apples to apples - my thought is the oval cars would value RPM more so than the torque, although all the brushless motors I have run have had a ton of torque - I guess testing will tell.



rcworkshopp said:


> I had check with Novak about there 13.5 brushless with a 1S Lipo. I am sure you guys already know this but you need to use Novak Smart Boost 1-Cell LiPo Step-up Module to boost the power for the RX to work.
> I just thought I would post just incase somebody did not know.(Like Me)


Thats a great point - it is very important for all involved to realize that using a 1S LiPo requires the use of a booster or a reciever pack, as the electronics are designed to work at 6V.



rcworkshopp said:


> Associated Factory Team RC10R5 Oval Kit is nice. Dont know if i want that or the 10R5 kit. I have alot of things to do after the outdoor season is done. My poor garage.


I think you can't go wrong with either - The oval class last year had 2 heats worth of cars and hopefully the Road Course class will bloom this year, I think it is going to be a lot of fun - hopefully with LiPo and Brushless, we can get some more people interested in both!

I think Tim will tell you to get the Road Course car


----------



## Track_Master

Wayne Miele said:


> Tim, 21.5 2cell and 10.5 1cell are the ones that are very close. 17.5 2cell would be like running 6cell mod back in the day.


Thanks, Wayne. Brian Carey was just telling me the same thing over at the track yesterday. He said as far as oval goes, down at Trax 70, the 21.5/2S cars are just a tick faster than 10.5/1S cars. I guess I was relying too much on the unloaded KV and RPM numbers since I don't really have experience yet with either setup.


----------



## Track_Master

nicwald said:


> I think that may be the one wind of brushless I don't have at this point. Tim, do you have a 21.5 for testing? I have a 8.5/10.5/13.5/17.5 - could make the plunge for a 21.5 as well I suppose. Let me know if you need to borrow anything for your testing.
> 
> Wayne, is that based on the oval care that you have seen or the road course cars up at marshalls? I'm still not 100% sure that we compare them apples to apples - my thought is the oval cars would value RPM more so than the torque, although all the brushless motors I have run have had a ton of torque - I guess testing will tell.
> 
> Thats a great point - it is very important for all involved to realize that using a 1S LiPo requires the use of a booster or a reciever pack, as the electronics are designed to work at 6V.
> 
> I think you can't go wrong with either - The oval class last year had 2 heats worth of cars and hopefully the Road Course class will bloom this year, I think it is going to be a lot of fun - hopefully with LiPo and Brushless, we can get some more people interested in both!
> 
> *I think Tim will tell you to get the Road Course car *


Yes, definitely get the roadcourse car! lol  It seems a lot of these oval guys forget that servos work in _both_ directions, not just left. <j/k> :tongue:

Our roadcourse layout is perfect for drivers just getting their feet wet. The lanes are wide and it's a very smooth and easy layout. It's basically an oval with 1 extra left turn, 2 hard rights and a shortshoot straightaway in the middle. It's not nearly as tight and technical as the layouts that Chris does down at Xtreme.

And like Nick said, the oval turnout is always good, especially in 1/10 pan. I'm still _hoping_ to be able to field a 1/12 oval car this year. 

Nick: I don't have a 21.5 for testing and, at this point, I'm not sure if I'll even be able to test my car on 2S aside from "bricking" two 1S packs like you mentioned, and that'll probably make the car handle really weird and ruin the accuracy of the test. I was hoping that I'd somehow be able to lay two 1S packs on either side of the center shock, but the space just isn't there with this car. 

I just had an idea after I typed all of that... lol Perhaps I can rig up something that raises a standard 2S pack just high enough off the chassis so that when the pack is mounted transversely, it will clear the side links yet not raise the COG all that much. 

Or, perhaps Brian Jr can meet me down at Xtreme one afternoon and we can get his car all set up and use it to test 2S/17.5 and 21.5, or any of the other guys who want to run 2S for that matter can come and we'll use their car to test.


----------



## ta_man

rcworkshopp said:


> I had check with Novak about there 13.5 brushless with a 1S Lipo. I am sure you guys already know this but you need to use Novak Smart Boost 1-Cell LiPo Step-up Module to boost the power for the RX to work.
> I just thought I would post just incase somebody did not know.(Like Me)


Before you go spending $40 on the Novak Smart Boost module

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWSV9&P=7

consider that they are about to release the havoc 1S speed control that will incorporate the smart boost and the proper 1S cutoff for a "street price" of $100: http://www.shopatron.com/product/part_number=1731/135.0.5995.4847.0.0.0

Or, with a motor for $160: http://www.shopatron.com/product/part_number=307X/135.0.151.0.0.0.0

and if you get it from Tower with their current $20 off, it goes down to $140.

If you don't like the big heatsink on the Havoc you can get the top plate from the GTB 4-cell direct from Novak.


----------



## nicwald

ta_man said:


> Before you go spending $40 on the Novak Smart Boost module
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWSV9&P=7
> 
> consider that they are about to release the havoc 1S speed control that will incorporate the smart boost and the proper 1S cutoff for a "street price" of $100: http://www.shopatron.com/product/part_number=1731/135.0.5995.4847.0.0.0
> 
> Or, with a motor for $160: http://www.shopatron.com/product/part_number=307X/135.0.151.0.0.0.0
> 
> and if you get it from Tower with their current $20 off, it goes down to $140.
> 
> If you don't like the big heatsink on the Havoc you can get the top plate from the GTB 4-cell direct from Novak.


The only down side is the delivery date, looks to be the end of October.


----------



## Track_Master

nicwald said:


> The only down side is the delivery date, looks to be the end of October.



I was thinking the same thing. When the Havoc 1S does come out, it'll be interesting to see how they stack up against the Tekin RS/RS Pro.

Another thought/idea... For the guys who want to run the new World GT Hybrid class and keep it on the cheap, can't they use the same "regular" GTB that they might be using in their offroad cars, in a 1S car also? Just pop the fan off the top and it easily clears the body (at least on my 10R5 it would) I'm pretty sure one of the new 1/12 guys down at Xtreme is running a 6 cell GTB on 1S along with the booster.


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> I was thinking the same thing. When the Havoc 1S does come out, it'll be interesting to see how they stack up against the Tekin RS/RS Pro.
> 
> Another thought/idea... For the guys who want to run the new World GT Hybrid class and keep it on the cheap, can't they use the same "regular" GTB that they might be using in their offroad cars, in a 1S car also? Just pop the fan off the top and it easily clears the body (at least on my 10R5 it would) I'm pretty sure one of the new 1/12 guys down at Xtreme is running a 6 cell GTB on 1S along with the booster.


I believe that to be the case, but they would just need to make sure the LiPo low-voltage cut-off is disabled, I do not believe Novak has a 1S cut-off in its firmware.

On the Tekin RS/RS Pro, the speed control needed to be in the off position in order for the booster to work until the 194 firmware update came out, if you have 194 or newer, you can run with a cut-off voltage and can have the Speed Control in the On position.


----------



## ta_man

nicwald said:


> I believe that to be the case, but they would just need to make sure the LiPo low-voltage cut-off is disabled, *I do not believe Novak has a 1S cut-off in its firmware.*
> 
> On the Tekin RS/RS Pro, the speed control needed to be in the off position in order for the booster to work until the 194 firmware update came out, if you have 194 or newer, you can run with a cut-off voltage and can have the Speed Control in the On position.


The Novak site says it does have a 1S cutoff: http://www.teamnovak.com/products/esc/havoc_1s/index.html


----------



## nicwald

ta_man said:


> The Novak site says it does have a 1S cutoff: http://www.teamnovak.com/products/esc/havoc_1s/index.html


Then there shouldn't be any problem at all, very good.


----------



## Track_Master

ta_man said:


> The Novak site says it does have a 1S cutoff: http://www.teamnovak.com/products/esc/havoc_1s/index.html


I think Nick was responding to my post about being able to use a standard 6 cell/2S GTB. Meaning it'll work on the lower voltage of 1S, but doesn't have a 1S cutoff like the new Havoc 1S will have. 

So with all of that said, if anyone is planning to use a standard GTB, 4 cell GTB or any ESC that requires the use of a booster, the Novak Smart Boost has a 3.3V lipo cutoff built in.

By the way, when I first ran my Tekin RS/Novak Smart Boost combo a couple weeks ago at Xtreme, I had the cutoff on the RS set at 3.2V, and in practice it cutoff well before 5 minutes, so I wound up shutting off the cutoff and relying on the smart boost cutoff (not that I plan to run any longer than about 8:30 in my 1/12 car anyway)


----------



## Track_Master

If anyone's interested, Xtreme RC Addicts in Moonachie, NJ will be racing roadcourse tomorrow night. 1/12 17.5/4 cell and 13.5/1S as well as the popular stock 18R class. Chris always has a few 18Rs in stock so you can get in on the fun right away. 

Sign ups end at 7:30. Racing starts at 8. $15 for first class. $5 for a second class. Two 5 minute heats and 6 minute mains.

http://www.xtremercaddicts.com for more info


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> Nick: I don't have a 21.5 for testing and, at this point, I'm not sure if I'll even be able to test my car on 2S aside from "bricking" two 1S packs like you mentioned, and that'll probably make the car handle really weird and ruin the accuracy of the test. I was hoping that I'd somehow be able to lay two 1S packs on either side of the center shock, but the space just isn't there with this car.


Okay I will have a 21.5(Tekin)/17.5(Novak)/13.5(Tekin)/10.5(Tekin, Novak)/8.5(Novak) available for testing sessions 

I believe the only 2S LiPo that will fit in the 10R5 is a Saddle pack, which has different dimensions from the standard 2S brick and the individual 1S cells - the battery would need to be put in the car in a brick config. This is something that I do not have though.


----------



## Track_Master

nicwald said:


> Okay I will have a 21.5(Tekin)/17.5(Novak)/13.5(Tekin)/10.5(Tekin, Novak)/8.5(Novak) available for testing sessions
> 
> I believe the only 2S LiPo that will fit in the 10R5 is a Saddle pack, which has different dimensions from the standard 2S brick and the individual 1S cells - the battery would need to be put in the car in a brick config. This is something that I do not have though.


If you mean the B44 saddle pack, it won't work in the stock chassis. Running it end-to-end, which is what I assume you mean by brick configuration, it's too long to fit in between the side links. And they won't fit side-by-side either because they're too long to fit between the rear of the chassis and the center shock mount, and if you space them to clear the center shock mount, then they don't fit between the center shock mount and the side links. 

The guys who are running saddles in a 10R5 actually made their own widened T-Plate style chassis to run the 235mm class.

I also found something else in my research.. It's a "FWIW" deal, but here's a link: http://www.rcracechat.com/vb/showthread.php?t=51757&page=2
It's the 6th or 7th post down where the guy says that the 1S/10.5 cars seem to be equal to the 2S/17.5 cars.


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> If you mean the B44 saddle pack, it won't work in the stock chassis. Running it end-to-end, which is what I assume you mean by brick configuration, it's too long to fit in between the side links. And they won't fit side-by-side either because they're too long to fit between the rear of the chassis and the center shock mount, and if you space them to clear the center shock mount, then they don't fit between the center shock mount and the side links.


I know that the BMI car can fit the saddle configuration, I assumed the 10R5 could as well, but apparently not 

FYI, for those who are looking to run with a 2S pack (stick pack). The BMI car can accomodate one, if run down the center of the car. It can also accomodate the saddle pack in the normal mounting position. There is a thread on another bulliten board about it, email me if you would like a link: [email protected]

http://bmiracing.com/bmiv4/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=36


----------



## Track_Master

nicwald said:


> I know that the BMI car can fit the saddle configuration, I assumed the 10R5 could as well, but apparently not
> 
> FYI, for those who are looking to run with a 2S pack (stick pack). The BMI car can accomodate one, if run down the center of the car. It can also accomodate the saddle pack in the normal mounting position. There is a thread on another bulliten board about it, email me if you would like a link: [email protected]
> 
> http://bmiracing.com/bmiv4/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=36


Yeah, it seems that just about every WGT car (BMI, CRC, Speed Merchant, Darkside, etc) except the 10R5 can take a stick pack or saddle pack.I considered the others, but was set on running 1S, so the 10R5 does the trick for me.


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> Yeah, it seems that just about every WGT car (BMI, CRC, Speed Merchant, Darkside, etc) except the 10R5 can take a stick pack or saddle pack.I considered the others, but was set on running 1S, so the 10R5 does the trick for me.


Not to mention the parts support is 2nd to none. I would probably make the same decision you did on the 10R5.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Where are the sources for 1S packs? No matter what car I wind up with, I'm going to need the motor(and possibly an ESC) so this isn't going to be as cheap as I hoped. However, I do have some receiver packs lying around from my airplanes which would make 1S possible without worrying about buying a 1S compatible/voltage converting setup, and if the 1S packs are cheap enough, I might re-think things, since a 10.5 could be used to power a mod-something or other next season just like a 17.5 would work for spec class. Just random ramblings......I'll most likely go for the CRC car and 2S/whatever motor we decide when I can afford to pull the trigger.


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Where are the sources for 1S packs? No matter what car I wind up with, I'm going to need the motor(and possibly an ESC) so this isn't going to be as cheap as I hoped. However, I do have some receiver packs lying around from my airplanes which would make 1S possible without worrying about buying a 1S compatible/voltage converting setup, and if the 1S packs are cheap enough, I might re-think things, since a 10.5 could be used to power a mod-something or other next season just like a 17.5 would work for spec class. Just random ramblings......I'll most likely go for the CRC car and 2S/whatever motor we decide when I can afford to pull the trigger.


So far, SMC is leading the way. I'm running their new 4900 40C pack in my 12R5 and it seems real good compared to their first 1S offering, which was the 4000 25C pack. The new 4900 1S pack is available with either 4mm bullet connectors or a Deans female plug. The 1S packs have a street price of around $60. There is also the Reedy 4600 40C pack due out any time now. It has 3.5mm bullet plugs. 

As for ESCs, aren't you running a GTB in your Tamiya 4wd offroad car? If so, you can just use that in your 1/10 GT car with either 1S or 2S. 

And FWIW, I'll be trying, and most likely running a 10.5 in my 2WD buggy next outdoor season. The 7.5 I'm running now is great for practice, but really not needed during the actual races where things slow down quite a bit.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Okay, $60 isn't _terrible_, especially if I can get by on one pack. I may re-think this.

GTB? Hah! I'm way too much of a cheapskate for one of those high-falutin' Novaks:freak:. Seriously though, I'm running a Sidewinder. I've had such good luck with Castle equipment in my planes over the last several years that I figured it was a good way to try 1/10 brushless(bought it before I had any intent of running electric cars at DR). So far, I really like it, especially with the latest firmware. Can't beat the price either. It should work on 1S/4-cell if I disable the BEC and run a receiver pack, so I could hijack that from the buggy for the winter.


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Okay, $60 isn't _terrible_, especially if I can get by on one pack. I may re-think this.
> 
> GTB? Hah! I'm way too much of a cheapskate for one of those high-falutin' Novaks:freak:. Seriously though, I'm running a Sidewinder. I've had such good luck with Castle equipment in my planes over the last several years that I figured it was a good way to try 1/10 brushless(bought it before I had any intent of running electric cars at DR). So far, I really like it, especially with the latest firmware. Can't beat the price either. It should work on 1S/4-cell if I disable the BEC and run a receiver pack, so I could hijack that from the buggy for the winter.


You'll definitely be able to get by on one 1S pack at DR since there's so much time between rounds. I'm even getting by on one 1S pack down at Xtreme where there's only 2 classes being run, so there's not much time at all between rounds. It only takes about 15-20 minutes to put back the mAh that I used in the previous round. 

The only issue with the Sidewinder is that it's not sensored, so it wouldn't be able to power any of the sensored spec motors (10.5/17.5/21.5) that we're going to be running. If you're interested, I'm going to be selling off my 6 cell/2S GTBs at the end of the offroad season (I'm switching to Tekin)


----------



## BuzzBomber

Track_Master said:


> The only issue with the Sidewinder is that it's not sensored, so it wouldn't be able to power any of the sensored spec motors (10.5/17.5/21.5) that we're going to be running. If you're interested, I'm going to be selling off my 6 cell/2S GTBs at the end of the offroad season (I'm switching to Tekin)


Well, I'll have to check, but I know others have successfully run sensor-equipped motors on sensorless ESCs. I *think* Mark S. was talking about using a Novak motor with a Mamba Max in another post, have to see if I can remember where it was. The sensorless ESCs use back EMF to figure which phase of the motor to power up next, so it should work fine without the sensor cable attached, however I have read that the higher-turn motors can have issues with starting up on sensorless esc. I haven't personally tried it, so will have to check. 

I had to educate myself on electrics quite a bit when I started flying r/c planes several years ago and picked up a lot of understanding of the systems both from my EE father and from reading the electric motor and esc design forum on RCGroups, but I still don't know everything, that's for sure. I understand the basic principles of how most of the electronics work, the basic Ohm's law stuff for figuring watts, etc, but the reality differs from the theory sometimes, and that's where I get tripped up.

All that said, I may wind up interested in that GTB anyway. I'll catch up to you at the track about it.


----------



## BuzzBomber

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2938378&postcount=3

There's the post I was thinking of. I know he knows his electronics FAR better than I do, so maybe I'll run that by him.


----------



## Track_Master

I think you may be right, Matt. I misspoke. I think I had it backwards and it's actually a sensored-only ESC (such as the GTB) can't run a sensorless motor. I know with the Tekin RS/RS Pro, it can run sensored or sensorless. 

So if that's the case, and a lower turn motor will start up with the sidewinder, sounds like you'll be looking at the 1S/10.5 setup.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Yeah, we'll see what shakes out. I'm scouring "the intarwebz" for all relevant information at present. The whole sensored/sensorless thing is really confusing, isn't it? In the r/c aircraft scene, sensored setups have pretty much fallen by the wayside, I think AVEOX may be the only company still marketing sensored motors for planes and helis. The software has really come a long way in the past few years though - I still have an old Jeti brushless controller on one of my planes that likes to bounce the prop back and forth a few times before deciding to spin up on throttle. I can't even imagine what drivetrain and driveability issues I'd have if the sidewinder did that in my tamiya.


----------



## rcworkshopp

Well I did it I got the 1/18 18R Niteline on order with some extras that Tim had posted. The only thing left will be the 1/12 car and motor system. I am on my way to the poor house. LOL


----------



## rcworkshopp

Tim I got the SMC 4900 batterys in. They are real nice I am glad I listen to you.


----------



## BuzzBomber

rcworkshopp said:


> Well I did it I got the 1/18 18R Niteline on order with some extras that Tim had posted. The only thing left will be the 1/12 car and motor system. I am on my way to the poor house. LOL


:thumbsup: The RC18s are fun little cars. I had an RC18MT and loved that thing! Wish I hadn't sold it.


----------



## rcworkshopp

BuzzBomber said:


> :thumbsup: The RC18s are fun little cars. I had an RC18MT and loved that thing! Wish I hadn't sold it.


buy another one


----------



## BuzzBomber

rcworkshopp said:


> buy another one


Ugh, I'm in enough trouble already! I just bought the Mini Slash(unplanned purchase, seemed like a good idea at the time) and I've got to squirrel away some funds for the 1/10th roadcourse car. Don't encourage me.


----------



## rcworkshopp

BuzzBomber said:


> Ugh, I'm in enough trouble already! I just bought the Mini Slash(unplanned purchase, seemed like a good idea at the time) and I've got to squirrel away some funds for the 1/10th roadcourse car. Don't encourage me.


Do it Do it. LOL. peer pressure. I know how it is. How is the Mini Slash I was thinking of getting one. I think I will wait till the spring.


----------



## rcworkshopp

As long as there is food on my kids plate and a mortgage is paid. I lost two family members and said life is to short so what the hell. rc cars here I come.


----------



## tobamiester

I read in Xtreme-RC today they are bringing out a Mini-Slash Brushed Edition..pretty wacky...bringing out a lower spec car after the High-Powered one..but $100 cheaper. Not sure how it runs.

I have an RC18T that i got used. I wasn't impressed with it until I realized the motor was toast. I dropped a new one in yesterday, and a slightly larger pinion and I think I am falling in love again...it flies!

Can't wait to get my RC18R. Comes Saturday morning. Ordered a clear Niteline body for it too...


----------



## rcworkshopp

I new about the brushed edition and thought the same thing as you but I would want the brushless one. 

I am stoked about my 18R and glad you got a extra body as I got the same one and will run the stock body. From what everybody is saying this is a fun car to race so we will see.


----------



## ta_man

BuzzBomber said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2938378&postcount=3
> 
> There's the post I was thinking of. I know he knows his electronics FAR better than I do, so maybe I'll run that by him.


But remember: the last paragraph of that post said the higher turn motors are hard for the sensorless controllers to start.

The reason for this is not so much the number of turns itself but the gearing that needs to be used with the higher turn motors to get the cars fast enough to be raceable.

So while a Sidewinder _might_ start a 10.5 no problem on a 2S LiPo pack, when running 1S, you are gearing it _much_ higher to make it go fast on the lower voltage. That will make it harder for the sensorless controller to start. A 10.5 on 1S might work (should run fine once the car is rolling) but you might find out you need someone out there to give it a push once the bell goes off.


----------



## BuzzBomber

ta_man said:


> But remember: the last paragraph of that post said the higher turn motors are hard for the sensorless controllers to start.
> 
> The reason for this is not so much the number of turns itself but the gearing that needs to be used with the higher turn motors to get the cars fast enough to be raceable.
> 
> So while a Sidewinder _might_ start a 10.5 no problem on a 2S LiPo pack, when running 1S, you are gearing it _much_ higher to make it go fast on the lower voltage. That will make it harder for the sensorless controller to start. A 10.5 on 1S might work (should run fine once the car is rolling) but you might find out you need someone out there to give it a push once the bell goes off.


Thanks for the input.:thumbsup: I think I know what you're getting at, but what are your thoughts about running 2S on a 17.5 motor with a Sidewinder or similar sensorless setup? Does your experience show any issues on startup with that type of setup? I haven't done the math on what the gearing requirements would be for the various kv and voltage combinations, and I'm really not sure what the final drive ratios are like on the pan cars yet, this segment is new to me. Hopefully I can learn something new here.


----------



## ta_man

BuzzBomber said:


> Thanks for the input.:thumbsup: I think I know what you're getting at, but what are your thoughts about running 2S on a 17.5 motor with a Sidewinder or similar sensorless setup? Does your experience show any issues on startup with that type of setup? I haven't done the math on what the gearing requirements would be for the various kv and voltage combinations, and I'm really not sure what the final drive ratios are like on the pan cars yet, this segment is new to me. Hopefully I can learn something new here.


From what I have read, it is not likely to work very well. A guy who knows a lot more about this stuff than me did a nice writeup on his experiences with a Mamba Max and a 13.5 here: http://forums.radiocontrolzone.com/showthread.php?t=256165

It is hard to know whether you would have more trouble in a pan car than and off-road car. On the one hand, since the pan car is direct drive with nothing between the pinion and the diff gear (meaning no "slack" in the transmission from multiple gear mesh interfaces) it is going to be harder to get going. On the other hand, that may be compensated for by the fact that the pan car is somewhat lighter than the off-road cars. On balance I would guess the reduced weight is not enough to make up for the lack of tranmsmission "slack".


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> Well I did it I got the 1/18 18R Niteline on order with some extras that Tim had posted. The only thing left will be the 1/12 car and motor system. I am on my way to the poor house. LOL


Nice! You're going to love the 18R, especially with the few hop ups I listed. Someone recorded last week's races at Xtreme and said they would be posted to Youtube, but I've searched and haven't found them, otherwise you'd see what I mean about how cool the 18Rs are. If I can find a camera man for tonight, I'll bring my camera to record the races at Xtreme.



rcworkshopp said:


> Tim I got the SMC 4900 batterys in. They are real nice I am glad I listen to you.


Good job. The higher capacity and C rating is especially important in 1/12, where we run 8 minute mains. 1/12 class is gonna be real good this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Thanks for the input.:thumbsup: I think I know what you're getting at, but what are your thoughts about running 2S on a 17.5 motor with a Sidewinder or similar sensorless setup? Does your experience show any issues on startup with that type of setup? I haven't done the math on what the gearing requirements would be for the various kv and voltage combinations, and I'm really not sure what the final drive ratios are like on the pan cars yet, this segment is new to me. Hopefully I can learn something new here.


I can tell you that the rollout on our track for a _touring car_ with 2S and my particular Novak 17.5 was around 52mm last year. It should be considerably higher in a lighter, 2wd pan car. I'm guessing probably somewhere in the 60-70mm range. 

Here's a question for the electric gurus; Say the rollout for a given car on 1S/10.5 is 65mm. Since 2S/17.5 has similar power numbers, does that mean the rollout would be similar for the 2S/17.5 car?

Either way, we'll all have plenty of time on the practice day to try a bunch of different gear combos and find the right rollout for our particular power combos.


----------



## Track_Master

That reminds me of one more important thing to mention to those of you who are new to carpet racing; Traction compound

DR allows any odorless traction compound. It seems that the two most popular right now are Paragon and Jack The Gripper. Paragon, for me, seems to wear off quicker and it has a tendency to weaken the glue that Jaco uses on their foams, so my preference is for Jack, but I'll also be trying some of Trinity's "Death Grip" (#4062) compound and cleaner (#4064) this year.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Nice! You're going to love the 18R, especially with the few hop ups I listed. Someone recorded last week's races at Xtreme and said they would be posted to Youtube, but I've searched and haven't found them, otherwise you'd see what I mean about how cool the 18Rs are. If I can find a camera man for tonight, I'll bring my camera to record the races at Xtreme.
> 
> 
> 
> Good job. The higher capacity and C rating is especially important in 1/12, where we run 8 minute mains. 1/12 class is gonna be real good this year. :thumbsup:


I was thinking of bringing my video camera tonite to record the mains.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> I was thinking of bringing my video camera tonite to record the mains.


That would be great, Toby. One less thing for me to have to carry. :thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzBomber

Track_Master said:


> I can tell you that the rollout on our track for a _touring car_ with 2S and my particular Novak 17.5 was around 52mm last year. It should be considerably higher in a lighter, 2wd pan car. I'm guessing probably somewhere in the 60-70mm range.
> 
> Here's a question for the electric gurus; Say the rollout for a given car on 1S/10.5 is 65mm. Since 2S/17.5 has similar power numbers, does that mean the rollout would be similar for the 2S/17.5 car?
> 
> Either way, we'll all have plenty of time on the practice day to try a bunch of different gear combos and find the right rollout for our particular power combos.


Yeah, I've still got a bit to wrap my head around with this rollout stuff. I can pretty easily figure out how kv, gear ratio, prop pitch and diameter will affect a power setup in a plane, but it's different on the surface(pun intended:hat. Do I understand correctly that rollout is the expression of final ratio -in other words, how far along the circumference of the tire the car will travel given one complete revolution of the motor? Or do I have it wrong?


----------



## dano628

Track_Master said:


> That reminds me of one more important thing to mention to those of you who are new to carpet racing; Traction compound
> 
> DR allows any odorless traction compound. It seems that the two most popular right now are Paragon and Jack The Gripper. Paragon, for me, seems to wear off quicker and it has a tendency to weaken the glue that Jaco uses on their foams, so my preference is for Jack, but I'll also be trying some of Trinity's "Death Grip" (#4062) compound and cleaner (#4064) this year.


Niftech is also very good


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Yeah, I've still got a bit to wrap my head around with this rollout stuff. I can pretty easily figure out how kv, gear ratio, prop pitch and diameter will affect a power setup in a plane, but it's different on the surface(pun intended:hat. Do I understand correctly that rollout is the expression of final ratio -*in other words, how far along the circumference of the tire the car will travel given one complete revolution of the motor? Or do I have it wrong?*


You're exactly correct. Rollout is the distance, in MM or inches, that the car travels per 1 full revolution of the motor.

Don't worry. It's a lot easier than you think. Once you experiment and find the rollout with a particular motor, on a particular track, that gives you maximum performance while not overheating the motor, you simply make note of that number and change your gearing to maintain that number as your tires wear down and/or get trued down.


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> That reminds me of one more important thing to mention to those of you who are new to carpet racing; Traction compound
> 
> DR allows any odorless traction compound. It seems that the two most popular right now are Paragon and Jack The Gripper. Paragon, for me, seems to wear off quicker and it has a tendency to weaken the glue that Jaco uses on their foams, so my preference is for Jack, but I'll also be trying some of Trinity's "Death Grip" (#4062) compound and cleaner (#4064) this year.





dano628 said:


> Niftech is also very good


My favorite by far is Niftech Traction compound - has about the same grip as the older scented paragon.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Cool. All good info. :thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

I just dropped an RC12R5.1 in my shopping cart and almost clicked 'Buy' !!

..The rain is doing things to me...No track time this week...talk about running before I can walk


----------



## rcworkshopp

tobamiester said:


> I just dropped an RC12R5.1 in my shopping cart and almost clicked 'Buy' !!
> 
> ..The rain is doing things to me...No track time this week...talk about running before I can walk


You know you want to do it! Just get it over with and you will feel much better.


----------



## BuzzBomber

rcworkshopp said:


> You know you want to do it! Just get it over with and you will feel much better.


You, sir, are evil. I like it.


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> You, sir, are evil. I like it.


Yeah..I don't really know why I am hesitating...Its going to happen anyways  I have a few dollars in my secret 'hobby fund' 

...the motor/esc looks like the biggest expense, and I am still undecided what to do about that, esp with the Novak stuff not available until the end of Oct.

Anyways. Off to Xtreme to watch some carpet burning action tonite...I'll try and get the mains posted on YouTube.


----------



## rcworkshopp

You know after tonight when you get home your going to hit the "buy". 

That would be great if you can get the action on youtube. I would like to see what I am getting myself into.


----------



## Wayne Miele

As I posted before. Indoors on carpet there is no 2cell motor. We are going to be running 1cell 13.5. 2cell with a 21.5 motor is the same as 1cell 10.5. The options are 1cell 13.5 
4cell nimh 17.5
4cell nimh 27 turn brushed motor
Those three will all be about the same speed.


----------



## tobamiester

Tim, I was just scanning thru this thread, but didnt see it. What body do you run on your 12R5 ? thanks


----------



## tobamiester

rcworkshopp said:


> You know after tonight when you get home your going to hit the "buy".


Damn my procrastination...Tower just sold out of the 12R5.1

I shoulda just listened to you guys!


----------



## radsnappy

wow an indoor thread already , just happened to stumble on it , is there gonna be any c.o.t. oval 1/10 scale class and whats the rules , closed body? motor? battery? also SK 17.5 motor and what batery? one more intrest 1/12 scale ? hmmmm?:thumbsup:


----------



## Track_Master

Wayne Miele said:


> As I posted before. Indoors on carpet there is no 2cell motor. We are going to be running 1cell 13.5. 2cell with a 21.5 motor is the same as 1cell 10.5. The options are 1cell 13.5
> 4cell nimh 17.5
> 4cell nimh 27 turn brushed motor
> Those three will all be about the same speed.


Nick & I are talking about a new World GT class. Not the 1/12 or oval stuff that is already run at DR. 
What we're trying to accomplish with the new class is get more of the outdoor guys who have 2S packs to come race indoors without having to buy all new equipment.


----------



## Track_Master

radsnappy said:


> wow an indoor thread already , just happened to stumble on it , is there gonna be any c.o.t. oval 1/10 scale class and whats the rules , closed body? motor? battery? also SK 17.5 motor and what batery? one more intrest 1/12 scale ? hmmmm?:thumbsup:



This is the roadcourse thread, Ray. I'm sure someone will start an oval thread soon.


----------



## Track_Master

Nick,
There was a guy at Xtreme last night running a GenX10 on 2S/17.5. The car was just about the speed I was expecting; _fast!_ (but only a little faster than another guy running a Touring Car on 2S/17.5) Hopefully I'll have my car ready real soon and can get some testing time with him. From what I'm reading so far, and like Wayne & Brian have said, 21.5/2S is equal to 10.5/1S in oval racing, but roadcourse guys are saying 17.5/2S and 10.5/1S is what's working at their tracks. Time and testing will tell.


----------



## tobamiester

12th Scale A-main from last night






My first time uploading to YouTube. I have a few more to upload including Chris pulling a spontaneous wheelie with his 12th Scale pan Car...nuts


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Tim, I was just scanning thru this thread, but didnt see it. What body do you run on your 12R5 ? thanks


Sorry about that, Toby. I missed your question in my first scan through the thread this morning. I'm running the Parma Speed 8 HD. It's the .030" version, which is more durable than the typical .020" bodies.

It also adds just a little extra weight, which is a good thing for us 1S guys. 

On a side note, it was amazing how much the grip came up at Xtreme last night, mostly thanks to Joe Wright with his TC and Will Cooney with his GenX10. Like Joe said, the rear on my 12R5 got progressively more "locked in" with each round. I made minor adjustments each time to free up the car, but never got it free enough. I just made a handful of minor adjustments to free the rear end up further. I went up 5w in my side shock (from 20 to 25), went up .25 lbs on my side springs and went up .5 lbs on my center shock spring. 

I also realized why my car was just a tick off the pace last night. It turns out the sensor wire wasn't fully engaged in my Tekin Redline motor, so it was running in "dual mode" rather than "sensored only" mode. That makes a huge difference on the low end and with the timing/boost on the top end with these high-turn spec motors. Still, I had a decent run in the A-main and had a solid 2nd place finish (out of 10 or 11 total entries) and upped my personal best in the 6 minute main from 48 laps to 49 laps and, most importantly, I had a lot of fun.  

There I was thinking I had overgeared or that my motor was "soft" because it would start off *really* slow/"coggy" and had no punch in the infield. Big sigh of relief that it was just the sensor cable being loose. :thumbsup:

The 18R A-main didn't go as expected.. I TQ'd, out of about 12 entries, with 35 laps. Started the A-main, I blew the first corner and got swallowed up/slammed by the entire field. Left the first turn in dead last. Got back up to 2nd place after about 3 laps and was reeling Chris in til I tried to squeeze past a lapper, got hit and my car shut off. lol It sat there on the track for like 15 seconds before it was pulled off. I got the car, re-started it and was 3 laps down to the last place car at the time. I drove hard, clean and was in the zone and came all the way back for a 3rd place finish; just 1 lap off of the leader, Chris.

Can't wait to do it all over again next Friday!


----------



## rcworkshopp

they are running with 4 cell or 1s battery with 13.5 motor. They are fast. I better buy extra bodies.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Sorry about that, Toby. I missed your question in my first scan through the thread this morning. I'm running the Parma Speed 8 HD. It's the .030" version, which is more durable than the typical .020" bodies.


Thanks Tim. Thats what I thought you had.

Fedex guy just came..yay!


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> they are running with 4 cell or 1s battery with 13.5 motor. They are fast. I better buy extra bodies.


If you mean 1/12 scale, 4 cell runs a 17.5 motor and 1S runs a 13.5 to make up for the lower voltage of the 1S pack. They're not really that fast IMHO. If we can run 'em on a very tight, technical track like Xtreme and they don't seem all that fast, they definitely won't seem fast on the wide open DR track. Then again, "fast" is subjective. What is "fast" all depends on your reflexes and driving skills.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Thanks Tim. Thats what I thought you had.
> 
> Fedex guy just came..yay!


Nice! One thing I just remembered.... To mount the Niteline body, you're going to need the longer front body mounts. The Mitsubishi and Citroen bodies have different mounts than the Niteline.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Nice! One thing I just remembered.... To mount the Niteline body, you're going to need the longer front body mounts. The Mitsubishi and Citroen bodies have different mounts than the Niteline.


Nothing is ever easy with this Hobby is it! 

If you have a spare moment, can you take a pic of what your body mounts look like (i.e a pic of the chasss) ? Can't see any Niteline specific parts - at least on my initial search thru rc10.com and such...


----------



## rcworkshopp

It will be a week before I get mine in but I can look up the part numbers and take a pic for you.


----------



## tobamiester

rcworkshopp said:


> It will be a week before I get mine in but I can look up the part numbers and take a pic for you.


Yeah. Now that i have looked at it a little more, and placed the uncut Niteline body on it, I think all I will possibly need is longer body posts, Which is ASC21287. So no biggy.. I'll get it painted up hopefully this weekend, then take it to Xtreme Monday/Tuesday and see how it runs (or rather see how I can drive it).
ordered the other bits (springs and rods, coming wednesday), should be ready to hit the carpet to race next Friday...


----------



## rcworkshopp

Can we change the motor and or battery in the 18R? I see they have alot of speed parts for it.


----------



## tobamiester

rcworkshopp said:


> Can we change the motor and or battery in the 18R? I see they have alot of speed parts for it.


For racing at Xtreme, They keep the cars pretty much stock, though use some of the FT parts is allowed, but its definately stock 370 motor and NIMH only.


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> Can we change the motor and or battery in the 18R? I see they have alot of speed parts for it.


No, you have to run the stock motor, ESC, chassis, suspension arms. You can run lipo at DR but not at Xtreme.


----------



## tobamiester

A-main 18th Scale from Friday night at Xtreme






2nd Qualifier of 12th Scale with a hilarious Wheelie by Chris about 3mins 20s in...


----------



## nicwald

Wayne Miele said:


> As I posted before. Indoors on carpet there is no 2cell motor. We are going to be running 1cell 13.5. 2cell with a 21.5 motor is the same as 1cell 10.5. The options are 1cell 13.5
> 4cell nimh 17.5
> 4cell nimh 27 turn brushed motor
> Those three will all be about the same speed.


Yes, for all 4-cell pan-car classes that race stock. Like Tim said above, he is looking to make 1/10 Pan "World GT" a bit quicker than stock, probably somewhere between a stock and a 19T - he still has some testing to do come the practice days before the rules are finalized, with hopes of having a LiPo only class, with a 1S and 2S option.



Track_Master said:


> Nick,
> There was a guy at Xtreme last night running a GenX10 on 2S/17.5. The car was just about the speed I was expecting; fast! (but only a little faster than another guy running a Touring Car on 2S/17.5) Hopefully I'll have my car ready real soon and can get some testing time with him. From what I'm reading so far, and like Wayne & Brian have said, 21.5/2S is equal to 10.5/1S in oval racing, but roadcourse guys are saying 17.5/2S and 10.5/1S is what's working at their tracks. Time and testing will tell.


Excellent, I think this class could turn out to be a huge success. Also, I dont know if you read all the way through the 10R5 tread on rctech or not, but there are a couple examples of people who put a 2S pack in a 10R5 with some success, only with moving the center shock mount slightly (shock is still centered on the chassis, the shock mount it self though is slightly off center.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> A-main 18th Scale from Friday night at Xtreme
> 
> 2nd Qualifier of 12th Scale with a hilarious Wheelie by Chris about 3mins 20s in...


Thanks for posting the clips, Toby. So it was 2nd place CHRIS who took me out and shut my 18R off, not a lapped car. Oh well... Stuff happens. 

I didn't realize the 18Rs were that "fast". They look a lot faster on video than they actually feel to me.

I had a pretty bad run in the 2nd Q of 1/12, but Chris' wheelie was very cool. Are you gonna post the main, too? That was a real good race.


----------



## Track_Master

nicwald said:


> Excellent, I think this class could turn out to be a huge success. Also, I dont know if you read all the way through the 10R5 tread on rctech or not, but there are a couple examples of people who put a 2S pack in a 10R5 with some success, only with moving the center shock mount slightly (shock is still centered on the chassis, the shock mount it self though is slightly off center.


I agree, and it might get a few more outdoor guys to come play indoors, being that they can use most of their existing electronics *AND* it should be a pretty fast and exciting class. After seeing the speed and "rip" of Will Cooney's Genx10 on 2S/17.5, I'm really hoping that 1S/10.5 turns out to be a good match for it. It seemed to be just about right. Kinda "fast but not _too_ fast" if ya know what I mean. 

Yeah, I saw on the 10R5 thread where a few guys re-drilled and offset the center shock mount (and put the shock on the other side to keep it aligned) and then mounted the lipo on one side and the electronics on the other side. I suppose I could do that for testing purposes. The balance buttons I ordered from Stormer are finally off backorder and on their way, so I'll be able to balance the car in both configurations.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Thanks for posting the clips, Toby. So it was 2nd place CHRIS who took me out and shut my 18R off, not a lapped car. Oh well... Stuff happens.
> 
> I didn't realize the 18Rs were that "fast". They look a lot faster on video than they actually feel to me.
> 
> I had a pretty bad run in the 2nd Q of 1/12, but Chris' wheelie was very cool. Are you gonna post the main, too? That was a real good race.


Tim. Check the previous page for the 12th scale A-main. I have a couple more to post too.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Tim. Check the previous page for the 12th scale A-main. I have a couple more to post too.


aha! I missed it when the page turned over I guess. 

I might go down to Xtreme at some point this upcoming week for some track time with the 12R5. While I was doing my usual post-race maintenance yesterday, and making some minor adjustments to free up the rear end, I noticed that I had mounted the body exactly 1 full set of holes too high.  That 1/8" will make a huge difference in the way the car handles now, so I'm hoping to get back to my winning ways. In 3 races down there so far, I've only won one in 1/12, but I'm 2 for 3 in 18R. 

Randy: How do you like the 18Rs and 1/12 scales? Pretty cool, huh?!


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> ...
> 
> I might go down to Xtreme at some point this upcoming week for some track time with the 12R5.


Ping me before your planning to go if you want some company.

I plan to try and go tomorrow as I am off work all week.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Ping me before your planning to go if you want some company.
> 
> I plan to try and go tomorrow as I am off work all week.


Tomorrow sounds good to me, too. That is, if I can scrape together some gas money and the $7 practice fee. lol At this rate, I'll never finish the 10R5. I still need the servo, booster, Tekin RS, tires... yeah, just about everything. lol Then again, I suppose I could "borrow" all that stuff from the 12R5 for a few days just to get some testing time with the 10R5. 

Did you get the 18R foam tires already, Toby? Or are you planning on buying them from Chris tomorrow? We can true 'em down for you down there too.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Tomorrow sounds good to me, too. That is, if I can scrape together some gas money and the $7 practice fee. lol At this rate, I'll never finish the 10R5. I still need the servo, booster, Tekin RS, tires... yeah, just about everything. lol Then again, I suppose I could "borrow" all that stuff from the 12R5 for a few days just to get some testing time with the 10R5.
> 
> Did you get the 18R foam tires already, Toby? Or are you planning on buying them from Chris tomorrow? We can true 'em down for you down there too.


Yeah. Got a set from Chris on Friday night. He's going to true them for me when I go to the store.
They are like my kids clothes. 4 times smaller than grownups, but still as damn expensive...


----------



## ta_man

Regarding tires, I once made some adapters to let you use 1/12th scale front tires on the RC18T. When I trued Tim's 18R tires, I took some measurements and they should be usable as well on the 18R as the 18T. I could make more if enough people are interested.

Here's a pic of 1/12th scale tires on a RC18T: http://s92437987.onlinehome.us/ebaypics/Misc/small-tires-2.jpg

There were two guys at Xtreme that were bugging me about them for a while, but when I finally made them, they had vanished, so I ended up selling them to someone else (in Hawaii, of all places).


----------



## Track_Master

I'm hoping that if we do the 18R class, we can keep the tire selection to just the kit rubber tires or the Associated foams. Basically, as close to box stock as we can be without going crazy on the hop ups.

These are the rules as I had proposed them:
Stock 18R Road Course

Chassis: Stock Team Associated 18R chassis. No Exotec chassis allowed.

Radio: Any radio may be used. 

Stock Motor & ESC (Heatsinks on the motor and ESC are legal)

Battery: Any 6 cell pack or 2S lipo that is legal per Dirt Runners rules, designed specifically for 1/18 scale racing. 

Suspension: The car must retain the original wheelbase, track width and stock appearance. Threaded turnbuckles and threaded body shocks are legal. Car must use stock arms, caster blocks and steering bocks. Alloy parts are prohibited. 

Tires: Associated 18R foam tires or kit rubber tires. Foam tires can be trued to any diameter that the driver wishes. 

Body: All of the Stock 18R bodies are legal, as well as the Exotek body.


----------



## Wayne Miele

Tim, does Chris have clear bodies for 18r's in stock? Also foam tires from assoc? If we are going to run foams I think we should stick with the stock assoc.


----------



## Track_Master

Wayne Miele said:


> Tim, does Chris have clear bodies for 18r's in stock? Also foam tires from assoc? If we are going to run foams I think we should stick with the stock assoc.


Yup. Chris just got a shipment of the Exotek bodies the other day and I'm pretty sure he also has a few Niteline bodies in stock too. I looked last night and he had about 3 sets of the AE foam tires. He stocks pretty much everything for the 18R since it's such a popular class down there.


----------



## tobamiester

rcworkshopp said:


> You know after tonight when you get home your going to hit the "buy".


OK. I did it...
I picked up an 12R5! Think I got a good deal. We'll see when it comes...


----------



## rcworkshopp

tobamiester said:


> OK. I did it...
> I picked up an 12R5! Think I got a good deal. We'll see when it comes...


Is it the R5 or the new one R5.1. I still have to get mine!


----------



## tobamiester

rcworkshopp said:


> Is it the R5 or the new one R5.1. I still have to get mine!


Its an R5, not the new one. It was such a good deal, felt worth sacrificing the newer model...


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Its an R5, not the new one. It was such a good deal, felt worth sacrificing the newer model...


Nice! Did you buy the one that Chris had in stock? (ooops. I just reread your post. I guess you ordered it)
Lemme know how your first practice with the 18R went. 

As for the 12R5, the only difference that I can tell is the rear pod on the 5.1 is already optimized for brushless. 

You can still fit a brushless motor in the stock R5 pod, but it supposedly puts the rear pod slightly out of balance. Most guys have reported that they don't feel the imbalance when running a brushless motor in the stock pod. 

I went ahead and upgraded mine to the brushless rear pod (10R5 pod plates), thrust cone and hub just because I'm obsessive when it comes to little stuff like that. lol


----------



## Track_Master

Just a tip for anyone building the 12R5 or 10R5; The center shock and side shock need to have the O-rings "burped" after filling them with oil and before you put the threaded cap on. It's very easy to strip the threads on those caps if they go on slightly crooked.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Nice! Did you buy the one that Chris had in stock? (ooops. I just reread your post. I guess you ordered it)
> Lemme know how your first practice with the 18R went.
> 
> As for the 12R5, the only difference that I can tell is the rear pod on the 5.1 is already optimized for brushless.
> 
> You can still fit a brushless motor in the stock R5 pod, but it supposedly puts the rear pod slightly out of balance. Most guys have reported that they don't feel the imbalance when running a brushless motor in the stock pod.
> 
> I went ahead and upgraded mine to the brushless rear pod (10R5 pod plates), thrust cone and hub just because I'm obsessive when it comes to little stuff like that. lol


Yup. I'm even more clueless with this car than any of the many many cars I've purchased since being bitten hard by this new RC obsession 

Here what I got:

The 12R5 car, new, built, but never ran (so the seller says); and it comes with:

* Jaco prizm tires
* Reedy rockstar 27 turn motor
* 8 x Team orion 4200 super high output matched cells
* Futaba S9257 micro steering servo
* 2 x unpainted Speed 12b bodies NIB
* 3 x sets of front springs
* 2 x packs Carbide diff balls
* 2 x rear springs
* some ride height adjusters
* foam bumper

Looks brand new. 

I can theoretically get started right away with a Brushed setup. Which I may do...Lets see if it actually arrives at my door first...


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Yup. I'm even more clueless with this car than any of the many many cars I've purchased since being bitten hard by this new RC obsession
> 
> Here what I got:
> 
> The 12R5 car, new, built, but never ran (so the seller says); and it comes with:
> 
> * Jaco prizm tires
> * Reedy rockstar 27 turn motor
> * 8 x Team orion 4200 super high output matched cells
> * Futaba S9257 micro steering servo
> * 2 x unpainted Speed 12b bodies NIB
> * 3 x sets of front springs
> * 2 x packs Carbide diff balls
> * 2 x rear springs
> * some ride height adjusters
> * foam bumper
> 
> Looks brand new.
> 
> I can theoretically get started right away with a Brushed setup. Which I may do...Lets see if it actually arrives at my door first...


Sounds good. The Stockstar is a good motor from what I've seen of it. One guy at Marshall's ran one last winter and a guy who showed up a couple times at DR this past winter had one in his TC5 and it was pretty snappy. 

Hopefully you'll have the car in hand and ready to run in time for Friday night at Xtreme. No pressure or anything...  :tongue:


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Sounds good. The Stockstar is a good motor from what I've seen of it. One guy at Marshall's ran one last winter and a guy who showed up a couple times at DR this past winter had one in his TC5 and it was pretty snappy.
> 
> Hopefully you'll have the car in hand and ready to run in time for Friday night at Xtreme. No pressure or anything...  :tongue:


I doubt that...but we can see. Heading over to Xtreme now to see how much damage I can do on my RC18R's first run...


----------



## Wayne Miele

Tim, does the 18r have to run a stock speed control? Trying to figure out what I need to get.


----------



## Track_Master

Wayne Miele said:


> Tim, does the 18r have to run a stock speed control? Trying to figure out what I need to get.


I'm hoping we can use the same basic rules that Chris is using down at Xtreme. That way maybe we can get some more crossover between the two tracks.

So for the 18R class, it would be stock ESC, motor, chassis, suspension arms, steering blocks, caster blocks, dogbones, shock towers. 

Upgradable items would include shocks, camber links, steering links, servo, servo saver, receiver/radio, body, tires (kit rubber or AE foams only).


----------



## Wayne Miele

Are there any people running the rubber tires? I will probably get foams. You said he has a pretty good part support for them. How about speed controls and stuff like that?


----------



## Track_Master

Wayne Miele said:


> Are there any people running the rubber tires? I will probably get foams. You said he has a pretty good part support for them. How about speed controls and stuff like that?


I don't think anyone down at Xtreme is running the rubber tires. I'm not sure if he has the ESCs in stock. I know he stocks the motors though. He opens at 10am tomorrow. You can give him a call and see what he's got. 201 729 9500

Are you thinking of racing Friday night, Wayne? I'm gonna try to do the double header (Xtreme on Friday night and Station 2 on Saturday) The early forecast says good weather for Sat. :thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> I don't think anyone down at Xtreme is running the rubber tires. I'm not sure if he has the ESCs in stock. I know he stocks the motors though. He opens at 10am tomorrow. You can give him a call and see what he's got. 201 729 9500
> 
> Are you thinking of racing Friday night, Wayne? I'm gonna try to do the double header (Xtreme on Friday night and Station 2 on Saturday) The early forecast says good weather for Sat. :thumbsup:


Just got back from Xtreme. Had a blast with my first time out with the RC18R. Had the whole track to myself. The car is a blast to drive. 

I drove it on its 1st run on rubber tires. Then Chris trued up some foam tires for me it turned on a dime for the second run !!! On the third run it seemed to loose grip a little esp at the end of the long straight. I purchased some Tire Compound which I suspect will help.

Chris has clear/painted Niteline bodies. I picked up threaded shocks and springs. He has plenty of stock 370 motors and associated foam tires/wheels; also pinions, Spurs and other bits your likely to break. 
Also has batteries for the 18th scale cars. I picked up a 1400mah 7.2v Nimh as I needed an extra battery as the one that came with my RC18R is dead.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> ....I'm gonna try to do the double header (Xtreme on Friday night and Station 2 on Saturday) The early forecast says good weather for Sat. :thumbsup:


Tim, I'm planning the same double header  My wife is away and my parents will be in town from the UK, so babysitting is sorted ...


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Just got back from Xtreme. Had a blast with my first time out with the RC18R. Had the whole track to myself. The car is a blast to drive.
> 
> I drove it on its 1st run on rubber tires. Then Chris trued up some foam tires for me it turned on a dime for the second run !!! On the third run it seemed to loose grip a little esp at the end of the long straight. I purchased some Tire Compound which I suspect will help.
> 
> Chris has clear/painted Niteline bodies. I picked up threaded shocks and springs. He has plenty of stock 370 motors and associated foam tires/wheels; also pinions, Spurs and other bits your likely to break.
> Also has batteries for the 18th scale cars. I picked up a 1400mah 7.2v Nimh as I needed an extra battery as the one that came with my RC18R is dead.


Glad you had a good time with the new 18R. Traction compound will _definitely_ help. I suspect the reason the car lost grip on the 3rd run (2nd run with the foams) is because the tires picked up old compound from the track and got a hard coating of it on them. Lighter fluid, motor spray or foam tire cleaner will remove that build-up from the foams. 

Did you try cycling the kit battery a few times? That might bring it back to life. As I remember it from last winter, my 1100 mAh kit pack required a couple of cycles to get it to take a full charge and it's still going strong now.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Glad you had a good time with the new 18R. Traction compound will _definitely_ help. I suspect the reason the car lost grip on the 3rd run (2nd run with the foams) is because the tires picked up old compound from the track and got a hard coating of it on them. Lighter fluid, motor spray or foam tire cleaner will remove that build-up from the foams.
> 
> Did you try cycling the kit battery a few times? That might bring it back to life. As I remember it from last winter, my 1100 mAh kit pack required a couple of cycles to get it to take a full charge and it's still going strong now.


Thanks for the info on the tires. makes sense.

I'll persevere a little more with the battery  Thanks


----------



## tobamiester

*Ready for Friday Night*

Body is ready for action and in Team Tobamiester colors. Vacations rule btw... :thumbsup:



...after today's practice...I'll bring a tube of Shoe Goo ...just in case


----------



## Track_Master

Looks good, Toby. Bring it up to the track with you today so I can check it out. Bring the 1100 pack too. We'll see if we can zap it back to life.


----------



## spikeitaudi

tobamiester said:


> Body is ready for action and in Team Tobamiester colors. Vacations rule btw... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...after today's practice...I'll bring a tube of Shoe Goo ...just in case


That's a sweet paint job Toby.


----------



## tobamiester

spikeitaudi said:


> That's a sweet paint job Toby.


Thanks Alvin, much appreciated


----------



## Track_Master

Just a reminder that Xtreme RC Addicts in Moonachie will be running carpet roadcourse tomorrow night. 1/12 scale 1S/13.5 & 4 cell 17.5/27T and the ever popular stock 18R class. Racing starts at 8pm.

www.xtremercaddicts.com
200 Moonachie Ave
Moonachie, NJ


----------



## Track_Master

Randy: Did you get your 18R and/or 1/12 car yet? Are you planning on coming to The Station on Saturday?


----------



## rcworkshopp

Track_Master said:


> Randy: Did you get your 18R and/or 1/12 car yet? Are you planning on coming to The Station on Saturday?


No and no. I should get the 18R on Friday. I did not order the 1/12 yet. I am thinking of paying the mortgage first before dropping another $300.00 down. 

As for the station 2 I would like to go but with it being the holiday the traffic will be nuts for me plus I will be gone both days for the challenge.


----------



## tobamiester

rcworkshopp said:


> No and no. I should get the 18R on Friday. I did not order the 1/12 yet. I am thinking of paying the mortgage first before dropping another $300.00 down.
> 
> As for the station 2 I would like to go but with it being the holiday the traffic will be nuts for me plus I will be gone both days for the challenge.


mortgage smortgage..buy the 12th Scale. you'll feel better


----------



## rcworkshopp

tobamiester said:


> mortgage smortgage..buy the 12th Scale. you'll feel better


Don't you worry. it's going to happen real soon. lol


----------



## rcworkshopp

Well it's here. The 18R came in along with all the hop ups and foam tires. I just have to learn how to drive it. I should have bought extra bodies. lol


----------



## Wayne Miele

Toby, did you race the 18r? How was it?


----------



## tobamiester

Wayne Miele said:


> Toby, did you race the 18r? How was it?


Wayne. Awesome fun. I came 1st in my heat on the 1st qualifier. Then on the 2nd qualifier I didn't do so well. I could blame the car, but there are so many variables to deal with, I'll put that one down to experience. Think I got second on that.

Then on the main, as one car dropped out of my heat, they put the two heats together, so 6 cars including Tim and Chris! Anyways. The race was hilarious...lots of carnage, sorta like a Slash race...I came 4th which I was really happy with as 3 times i crashed the my car it switched off (going to remove that power switch for next Friday). 

I love the handling of the 18R. Can't wait to get started in 12th scale in the coming weeks!!!

See you tomorrow...just prep'd the offroad cars. Psyched for tomorrow.
Off to get a couple of hours sleep.


----------



## Track_Master

Great job tonight, Toby! You drove really well. And in your first qually, you did 31 laps, I believe, which was only 3 laps off of Chris, AJ and I, and a good 18R lap at Xtreme is about 7.5 sec. So in terms of time, you were only about 21-23 seconds off our pace over the course of 5 minutes, which is really good, especially considering it was your first time racing on carpet. 

Once you get the threaded turnbuckles on the car, we can really get it dialed in for you. I think we also need to true your foams down a little more. That was probably the cause of your traction rolling in the 2nd qually. 

The 18R main was super-chaotic with 8 or so cars, but exciting and fun at the same time. I TQ'd but got hammered going into the 2nd turn and was dead last after the first lap. I worked my way through the field and was catching Chris and AJ quickly and then they had a tangle and I was able to drive by them and then hold on for the win. 

1/12 was a bit of a hack-fest all night. lol I was on TQ pace but got slammed from behind in the S-turn. A-main was no different.. pretty chaotic and crash-filled. It seemed like it was just an off night for many of us. Still a fun night though. 

I'm really looking forward to getting back on the dirt up at The Station in another 8 or 9 hours. lol See you guys there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> Well it's here. The 18R came in along with all the hop ups and foam tires. I just have to learn how to drive it. I should have bought extra bodies. lol


Cool! Hopefully you can make it up to Xtreme one of these Friday nights for some "pre-Dirt Runners indoor season" racing. :thumbsup: You'll be surprised at how quickly you'll learn to drive the 18R. The 18R is a very "set-up dependant" kinda car, but once you get it dialed, it's easy to drive fast. We made some setup tweaks to Toby's car after his first practice pack and he improved immensely from the start of the night to the A-main.


----------



## rcworkshopp

What is a good steering servo for the Associated 1/12 12R5.1? I think I will need a strong one as am sure I will be hitting everything around me.


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> What is a good steering servo for the Associated 1/12 12R5.1? I think I will need a strong one as am sure I will be hitting everything around me.


The Futaba 9650 is what a lot of people are using. One good thing about 1/12 cars is that the wheels aren't exposed, so stuff like servos, steering linkage, etc doesn't usually break when you have a front impact.


----------



## Wayne Miele

Tim, what ft springs are you running on your 12 scale road course car? My ft end got destroyed when I ran it in the figure 8 series at marshall's. I am trying to put it back together and can't remember anything.


----------



## Track_Master

Wayne Miele said:


> Tim, what ft springs are you running on your 12 scale road course car? My ft end got destroyed when I ran it in the figure 8 series at marshall's. I am trying to put it back together and can't remember anything.


I'm running .018 front springs.


----------



## Wayne Miele

Thanks.


----------



## tobamiester

I was just in Tech Toys. Jim has an RC18R Niteline in-stock if folks are interested.


----------



## Wayne Miele

I can't believe I am actually working on my indoor stuff this early. This indoor season is shaping up to be the best ever. Seems to be a lot of interest from some new people. In past years there have been very few people that crossed over from outdoors to indoors. It is nice to see that this year will be different.


----------



## Track_Master

Wayne Miele said:


> I can't believe I am actually working on my indoor stuff this early. This indoor season is shaping up to be the best ever. Seems to be a lot of interest from some new people. In past years there have been very few people that crossed over from outdoors to indoors. It is nice to see that this year will be different.


I know what you mean. I've been thinking about and getting excited about carpet racing since July and started running down at Xtreme the 2nd week of August. Hopefully we don't get snowed out this winter as many times as we've gotten rained out this spring/summer. 

On a side note, I finally got around to mounting, painting and cutting the Mulsanne body for my 10R5. I should have the electronics for it early next week and can start testing down at Xtreme. This thing even _looks_ nasty-fast! Can't wait to wheel it.


----------



## Track_Master

*10R5 Pics*

Almost ready to run. The checkers were done with the Parma checkered flag mask. I was very pleasantly surprised with how they turned out. I still need to get an airbrush though. Anyway, the 10.5 is in the car and I'm just waiting for the new Tekin RS, 9650 and booster to get here later this week. I also have a new Redline 17.5 coming so I can test the 2S option, as long as I can try that option without having to do anything to my chassis aside from drill 2 new holes to offset the center shock mount.

I almost forgot... I still have to backorder the spec Lilacs and the lipo weight plate too.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Almost ready to run. The checkers were done with the Parma checkered flag mask. I was very pleasantly surprised with how they turned out. I still need to get an airbrush though. Anyway, the 10.5 is in the car and I'm just waiting for the new Tekin RS, 9650 and booster to get here later this week. I also have a new Redline 17.5 coming so I can test the 2S option, as long as I can try that option without having to do anything to my chassis aside from drill 2 new holes to offset the center shock mount.


Awesome stuff Tim...Sweet paint job. 

Note to self...Do NOT go to Tower Hobbies, or any other Hobby site and check prices, or go anywhere near a 'Checkout' button ...


.....well at least 1 week after I get my RC12 delivered (which should be today  )


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Awesome stuff Tim...Sweet paint job.


Thanks!



tobamiester said:


> Note to self...Do NOT go to Tower Hobbies, or any other Hobby site and check prices, or go anywhere near a 'Checkout' button ........well at least 1 week after I get my RC12 delivered (which should be today  )


Yeah, give it a week or two til you go ahead and get a World GT car after seeing how insanely fast yet surprisingly glued to the track my 10R5 is. 
It's going to be a very exciting and fast class. 

I just remembered that I'm gonna miss out on Xtreme this Friday due to track prep for the DRC.  Than again, I'm only planning on doing the track work and running about 10 laps with each car, so maybe I can squeeze in some carpet racing on Friday night afterall. I'm insane....


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, give it a week or two til you go ahead and get a World GT car after seeing how insanely fast yet surprisingly glued to the track my 10R5 is.
> It's going to be a very exciting and fast class.
> 
> I just remembered that I'm gonna miss out on Xtreme this Friday due to track prep for the DRC.  Than again, I'm only planning on doing the track work and running about 10 laps with each car, so maybe I can squeeze in some carpet racing on Friday night afterall. I'm insane....


I allready ruled out Xtreme due to the challenge....don't tempt me 

Doing open heart surgery of the RC8 right now. Rebuilt both front/back Diffs with all new bearings and outdrives. Man its sooooo much smoother...


----------



## BuzzBomber

Interested to see the 2S results. Plans of getting a world GT car are still on hold right now......if I'm lucky, I may be able to spread out the purchases enough to make it work, or (blech!) run a brushed setup I already have. We'll see.


----------



## rcworkshopp

Tower has them in stock Novak GTB 4-Cell/SS 13.5 Pro Stock Brushless System 264.99


----------



## rcworkshopp

Still waiting on the Novak Havoc 1S/SS Pro Brushless System 13.5T/3300kV I hope it comes in soon.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Doing open heart surgery of the RC8 right now. Rebuilt both front/back Diffs with all new bearings and outdrives. Man its sooooo much smoother...


Cool. I forget, are you running the plastic or metal spur in your RC8? Are you coming to the track later on today for practice?


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Interested to see the 2S results. Plans of getting a world GT car are still on hold right now......if I'm lucky, I may be able to spread out the purchases enough to make it work, or (blech!) run a brushed setup I already have. We'll see.


It'll probably end up being a long/full day of testing at Xtreme, with having to find the optimum rollouts and car setups for each power package. Then, once both setups are optimized, I'll do a series of runs "on the clock" and get printed results for each setup and post them here. 

If it does work out that 2S/17.5 and 1S/10.5 are equal, I can sell you one of my 6 cell/2S GTBs and the 17.5 Tekin motor that I'll be using for testing, for a reasonable price. And if finances are tight, we can work out a payment plan over the course of a few racedays if you're interested.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Cool. I forget, are you running the plastic or metal spur in your RC8? Are you coming to the track later on today for practice?


Running plastic 46T on the RC8. i don't think I'll make it today as my folks are leaving for the airport so i'll likely have to take them. We'll see, depends what time they want to go.


----------



## tobamiester

*Rc12r5*

Well, it came. Looks pretty nice.

Front tires/wheels are Purple, Rear's are Pink. 

So I have 2 sets of brand new 4200 NIMH cells, a nice new Brushed motor. 

So what to do next ? Don't have much time for it this week with the challenge coming, but the Missing part of the puzzle is ESC. I'll likely go brushless at some point (by end of year if not sooner); so no need to buy a brushed 4cell esc (unless someone has one cheap).

(I'll be removing that bumper as Tim recommended).


----------



## rcworkshopp

Looks good!


----------



## Wayne Miele

Toby, I have a speedo you can have if you want to run brushed for the time being. Let me know.


----------



## tobamiester

Wayne Miele said:


> Toby, I have a speedo you can have if you want to run brushed for the time being. Let me know.


Thanks Wayne. Might take you up on that. Gonna look thru my "rainy day" project boxes and see what I have and its voltage ratings and such. I have an LRP one that might work. Just gotta see if it'll work with 4cells. Thanks again.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Track_Master said:


> If it does work out that 2S/17.5 and 1S/10.5 are equal, I can sell you one of my 6 cell/2S GTBs and the 17.5 Tekin motor that I'll be using for testing, for a reasonable price. And if finances are tight, we can work out a payment plan over the course of a few racedays if you're interested.


It's not so much that finances are tight as that the discretionary spending cap has been busted through on a few occasions this year and further 'transgressions' would lead to household tensions escalating. So, I should probably order the chassis, body, and tires this month after the bills are paid, that way I can hold off a month on the power system and still be ready for carpet season, even if it means freshening up the CO27 with new brushes and a comm cut and stealing the ESC from something else until I can sneak the BL setup under the budget.


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> It's not so much that finances are tight as that the discretionary spending cap has been busted through on a few occasions this year and further 'transgressions' would lead to household tensions escalating. So, I should probably order the chassis, body, and tires this month after the bills are paid, that way I can hold off a month on the power system and still be ready for carpet season, even if it means freshening up the CO27 with new brushes and a comm cut and stealing the ESC from something else until I can sneak the BL setup under the budget.



Ahhhh, ok. I see your point. I admire you, sir, for maintaining fiscal responsibility and resisting, even if only temporarily, the ever-so-strong pull of "RC mania". 

Toby: I hate to say it, but if the current forecast holds up, our only chance to race this weekend might be Friday night at Xtreme.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Ahhhh, ok. I see your point. I admire you, sir, for maintaining fiscal responsibility and resisting, even if only temporarily, the ever-so-strong pull of "RC mania".
> 
> Toby: I hate to say it, but if the current forecast holds up, our only chance to race this weekend might be Friday night at Xtreme.


Oh man...

BTW. you were absolutely right about that titanium turnbuckle set for the RC18; i.e. one of them is always shot. The thread on one of the steering turnbuckles is messed up. How annoying !


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Oh man...
> 
> BTW. you were absolutely right about that titanium turnbuckle set for the RC18; i.e. one of them is always shot. The thread on one of the steering turnbuckles is messed up. How annoying !


Yeah, it was one of the steering TBs in my set that had bad threads as well. On my 18*B*, it was one of the camber links. 

As long as you have one good steering link, you can still set your toe and then trim the steering straight without losing too much steering to one side or the other until AE sends you a replacement link.


----------



## spikeitaudi

Is there any Mini racing indoors? Tim, I got the caster mini and have to do something with it.


----------



## Track_Master

spikeitaudi said:


> Is there any Mini racing indoors? Tim, I got the caster mini and have to do something with it.


Mini offroad kinda faded last winter. I think the most entries we had for it was 5; me, Annie, Cam Winslow, Matt Stefans and Eric Towers. So far, it's looking like the popular mini class this coming winter will be stock 18R roadcourse. There's also open mini oval, which seemed pretty popular last year.


----------



## BuzzBomber

spikeitaudi said:


> Is there any Mini racing indoors? Tim, I got the caster mini and have to do something with it.


Are you bringing that to the challenge? I might bring the mini slash along just for giggles. Ran it on the track last weekend, but it was like driving on ballbearings on ice, though I had enough power to overshoot the doubles if I could hook up.

Was looking at the Gen X10 last night again, of course nobody's got the car, the spec tires, and a body in stock all in one place....and I hate paying shipping on multiple orders.


----------



## spikeitaudi

Won't be bringing the Caster mini to the Challenge but will be bringing my Kyosho Mini Inferno to the challenge. Thing is a blast.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Yeah, it was one of the steering TBs in my set that had bad threads as well. On my 18*B*, it was one of the camber links.
> 
> As long as you have one good steering link, you can still set your toe and then trim the steering straight without losing too much steering to one side or the other until AE sends you a replacement link.


Heard back from AE. They're sending me a new turnbuckle. Going to head up to Xtreme within the hour to run the 18R for an hour.


----------



## tobamiester

Hey Tim,

What is a good starting sized 64P Pinion for my RC12R5 Brushless setup? I realized its not a simple question, lots of variables involved I'm sure, but just working on collecting bits and pieces I need to get the car on the track initially. thanks!


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Hey Tim,
> 
> What is a good starting sized 64P Pinion for my RC12R5 Brushless setup? I realized its not a simple question, lots of variables involved I'm sure, but just working on collecting bits and pieces I need to get the car on the track initially. thanks!


For a Tekin 13.5 brushless on 1S, start at around 75/45 on 45mm tires at Xtreme. Rollout should be in the low-mid 80s. A little higher for a Novak motor. A good way to go is to buy 73T, 75T and 78T spurs and 43-48T pinions to start.


----------



## Track_Master

and if you meant for the brushed setup that came with the car, I haven't the slightest clue how to gear it. All I can say is start very conservative, check temps and work your way up.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Perhaps I missed it somewhere in this thread, but what is the date of the first DR indoor race of the season, or the practice night?


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Perhaps I missed it somewhere in this thread, but what is the date of the first DR indoor race of the season, or the practice night?


I'm pretty sure Charlie is working on the indoor schedule. Last year they announced the date of the indoor practice day at the Challenge. 

If you have your carpet car(s) ready before then, you can always go down to Xtreme and practice all day for $7.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Yeah, true. I'm just wondering how much time I have to gather supplies. I may order the car and body this weekend and worry about tires and gears etc later. Everybody's out of stock on WGT tires, at least stormer, a-main, and tower. Don't know where else to check for pan car stuff.


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Yeah, true. I'm just wondering how much time I have to gather supplies. I may order the car and body this weekend and worry about tires and gears etc later. Everybody's out of stock on WGT tires, at least stormer, a-main, and tower. Don't know where else to check for pan car stuff.


You've still got some time. I can only speculate, but I would assume the indoor practice day will be sometime in mid-late October or even early November. If you get stuff little by little, I'm sure you'll still be ready in plenty of time. Heck, I still need to get the servo, booster and tires for my 10R5.


----------



## Wayne Miele

Tim, what brand booster are you getting? I may be interested. Keep me in the loop.


----------



## tobamiester

Guess I'll be heading to Xtreme tonite (hall pass pending...).


----------



## Track_Master

Wayne Miele said:


> Tim, what brand booster are you getting? I may be interested. Keep me in the loop.


I have the Novak Smart Boost in my 12R5 and another on the way for the 10R5. 

So far no issues at all with it, except for user error one time when I forgot to set the timer on my radio in practice and wound up running for 13 minutes (thinking it was only about 7 or 8 minutes) and the cutoff kicked in just when I needed to make a hard left after a fast straight section. Car went dead straight and smacked the clik-trak barrier (no damage though).

Speaking of CRC's Clik-Trak, that would be a really nice upgrade for the indoor season. The Road Rail that John lent us last year is nice too, but it often times acts as a jump and cars come flying into oncoming traffic and cause some major wrecks. I was watching some of the videos from last year in 1/12 scale and saw one time where a car clipped the road rail, flew into the next lane and hit Wayne's car head on and took him out of the race.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Guess I'll be heading to Xtreme tonite (hall pass pending...).


I'm thinking about it, too.... I'd just need to swap a Rx and PT, stop at the bank on my way and I'd be good to go.


----------



## Wayne Miele

I never heard of clic trac, or whatever it is.


----------



## Track_Master

http://teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=12

It's basically 2" square PVC pipe that has connector pieces with spring loaded buttons so you can snap the pieces together quickly and take them apart quickly. Chris uses it down at Xtreme and it works real well.


----------



## Track_Master

I think I'm gonna pass on Xtreme tonight, since we're going to try to get to the track early tomorrow and bring it back from the dead. (Not to self: Bring SCUBA gear tomorrow.) lol

I can't wait for carpet season... At least we won't have to worry about weather-related issues til December, at the earliest.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> I think I'm gonna pass on Xtreme tonight, since we're going to try to get to the track early tomorrow and bring it back from the dead. (Not to self: Bring SCUBA gear tomorrow.) lol
> 
> I can't wait for carpet season... At least we won't have to worry about weather-related issues til December, at the earliest.


I'm down with that. I know I can't physically do both tonite and this weekend. I had planned to get to the track around 7am tomorrow so I got to squeeze some sleep in somewhere....I guess if racing is cancelled for tomorrow, within the next 2hours, I'll go tonite...

I got my RC18R ready anyways (tweaked the Toe and Camber since putting Titanium's in. Went up to 15T pinion from stock 14T. Removed switch (went off 3 times last week - If I crashed less it wouldnt happen but i can't guarantee I wont crash so removes that headache). I got a decent Caliper so I could set all the shocks to even settings.

I also put the RC12 together, in a brushed configuration (sorry my post yesterday I asked for Brushless Pinion sizes). I got some solder battery tabs and built two 4cells w/ Deans. dropped in the LRP ESC which seems to handle 4cells and the motor. No idea of how it will run on the track. I've painted up one of the bodies as a monotone practice body (a nasty but bright green). 

So all I need is a pinion and I can hit the track..But i'll wait until next week...prolly.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> I'm down with that. I know I can't physically do both tonite and this weekend. I had planned to get to the track around 7am tomorrow so I got to squeeze some sleep in somewhere....I guess if racing is cancelled for tomorrow, within the next 2hours, I'll go tonite...
> 
> I got my RC18R ready anyways (tweaked the Toe and Camber since putting Titanium's in. Went up to 15T pinion from stock 14T. Removed switch (went off 3 times last week - If I crashed less it wouldnt happen but i can't guarantee I wont crash so removes that headache). I got a decent Caliper so I could set all the shocks to even settings.
> 
> I also put the RC12 together, in a brushed configuration (sorry my post yesterday I asked for Brushless Pinion sizes). I got some solder battery tabs and built two 4cells w/ Deans. dropped in the LRP ESC which seems to handle 4cells and the motor. No idea of how it will run on the track. I've painted up one of the bodies as a monotone practice body (a nasty but bright green).
> 
> So all I need is a pinion and I can hit the track..But i'll wait until next week...prolly.


Cool. I just finished installing the Tekin RS in the 10R5. I hope to have it ready to run real soon. In lieu of the spec lilacs, I have a set of pink rears and purple fronts that I can use just to be able to start running the car while waiting for Jaco to get more of the spec tires in stock. 

As for your gearing, perhaps Wayne, Mark or someone will chime in with an approximate rollout for your 27T Reedy "Stock Star" in your 12R5. I could take a stab at it, but wouldn't want to be responsible if your motor blows up after 2 laps. lol Perhaps we can meet up down at Xtreme some time during next week and work on it. I have basically every 64P pinion between 30 and 50 that you're welcome to borrow til we figure out the rollout for that motor.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> ....Perhaps we can meet up down at Xtreme some time during next week and work on it. I have basically every 64P pinion between 30 and 50 that you're welcome to borrow til we figure out the rollout for that motor.


Thanks Tim. That sounds like a great plan! Cheers mate!


----------



## Wayne Miele

Tim, can you bring your novack booster thingy with you tomorrow so I can check it out.


----------



## tobamiester

Tim, trying to find part numbers for the larger rear pod (for brushless motors) for the RC12R5. Do have them handy ? The pod on the RC12R5.1 looks different than yours (if memory serves me). thanks as usual.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Tim, trying to find part numbers for the larger rear pod (for brushless motors) for the RC12R5. Do have them handy ? The pod on the RC12R5.1 looks different than yours (if memory serves me). thanks as usual.


You can either wait for the 12R5.1 pod parts to be released or just go ahead and get the 10R5 top and bottom plates: part numbers 8511 & 8512. You'll also need the brushless hub and thrust cone when you convert to the wider pod, otherwise your rear track width would be too wide and your right rear tire would stick out well beyond the body.
Hub: 4608
Cone: 4609

One other thing you might want to keep in your parts box is an extra pair of #4611. That's the aluminum stand-offs that hold up the rear brace. That's the only part I've ever "broken" on the car (bent 'em really bad in a nasty super-high speed flying wreck at Marshall's last winter)


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> You can either wait for the 12R5.1 pod parts to be released or just go ahead and get the 10R5 top and bottom plates: part numbers 8511 & 8512. You'll also need the brushless hub and thrust cone when you convert to the wider pod, otherwise your rear track width would be too wide and your right rear tire would stick out well beyond the body.
> Hub: 4608
> Cone: 4609
> 
> One other thing you might want to keep in your parts box is an extra pair of #4611. That's the aluminum stand-offs that hold up the rear brace. That's the only part I've ever "broken" on the car (bent 'em really bad in a nasty super-high speed flying wreck at Marshall's last winter)


Ah thats right..you mentioned they were from the 10R5..thats why I had a brain fart on this...Cool. Thanks


----------



## Track_Master

Frank Spina also has a 12R5 now. He brought it over to me and Toby's pit yesterday morning. He had some sort of soft case 2S lipo strapped in it at the time, so I told him about the 4 cell 17.5/27T or 1S/13.5 motor rules. He already has the Thunder Power 1S lipo but said his older LRP ESC wouldn't work with it, so I told him about the Tekin RS, Novak 4 cell GTB, new Havoc 1S, Novak Smart Boost, etc. 

1/12 roadcourse class is starting to look good for this winter. :thumbsup:
Just thinking out loud, but so far we have:
Wayne
Me
Toby
The Brians
Frank Spina

Also, Chris Grau (Xtreme) has been talking about coming up to run 1/12 oval with us like he did for a couple races last year, so I've been telling him to bring his 1/12 roadcourse car and 18R too, and make a night out of it rather than just running 1 class.

I'm gonna go out on a limb and predict that there will be enough cars for 2 heats of 1/12 roadcourse by mid season. :thumbsup:


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Ah thats right..you mentioned they were from the 10R5..thats why I had a brain fart on this...Cool. Thanks


Welcome! Since you're looking into the brushless pod conversion, are you considering selling the two new 4 cell packs and Stockstar motor and going straight to brushless?


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Welcome! Since you're looking into the brushless pod conversion, are you considering selling the two new 4 cell packs and Stockstar motor and going straight to brushless?


You know me...Not one to procrastinate too much on my RC purchases  Gonna order up some spur's and pinions this week, and likely run with what I got just to get familiar with the car. But getting my RC ducks on order as brushless / lipo is the way I want to ultimately go for all non-spec car classes I run in.
But I may have a change of heart during the week, and just pull the trigger on the brushless...I am 90% certain I'm going to sell my SC10, so that money will go into the 'top secret hobby fund'.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> You know me...Not one to procrastinate too much on my RC purchases  Gonna order up some spur's and pinions this week, and likely run with what I got just to get familiar with the car. But getting my RC ducks on order as brushless / lipo is the way I want to ultimately go for all non-spec car classes I run in.
> But I may have a change of heart during the week, and just pull the trigger on the brushless...I am 90% certain I'm going to sell my SC10, so that money will go into the 'top secret hobby fund'.... :thumbsup:


Yeah, I like your style when it comes to your RC purchasing habits. It borders on insanity and I love it! :thumbsup:

Just keep in mind when ordering gears that 4 cell 27T brushed gearing will be drastically different from 4 cell/17.5 gearing and 1S/13.5 gearing. For brushed, you'll probably want to get spurs in the 84-92 range and for brushless you'll want spurs in the 73-78T range and pinions from about 43-48.
Precision Racing Systems carries just about every spur and pinion you could possible need. They're now making pinions up to 65T (for the big track oval guys) and tiny spurs as well.

Another nice thing is that the same 13.5 that we're running in 1/12 and the same 10.5 that we'll be running in 1/10 are both good options for 1/10 2wd buggy next year. The cross compatibility is what I think will really help the classes, and the club as a whole to grow.

Brian Carey is running a 13.5 in his buggy and has been doing real well with it and, as I've posted, I'm going to step back to a 10.5 in my buggy for next year.


----------



## rcworkshopp

Tim, What is your take on BMI- DB12RR 1/12 Pro Racing LiPo Chassis Kit. I have done alot of reading and they say it's a easy chassis to set up and good for 1st timers. Any thoughts?


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> Tim, What is your take on BMI- DB12RR 1/12 Pro Racing LiPo Chassis Kit. I have done alot of reading and they say it's a easy chassis to set up and good for 1st timers. Any thoughts?


Plenty of people swear by the BMI cars. One guy at Marshall's last year had a BMI car and it ran real well. There's also the Speed Merchant cars and the CEFX, designed by Josh Cyrul. All are competitive on an international level. When it all boils down, the most important part on any car on any level of racing is the "part" that's holding the radio, if you get my drift. I'm sure you'll do fine with any car you choose.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Well, I'm going to be in trouble when the package shows up at the doorstep, so I'd better start thinking of excuses now! I just placed an order for a Gen X-10, a set of CRC spec tires, and a Sophia body. Everything came in stock and I had a coupon - the perfect storm:devil: so to speak. I'll gather the rest as budget allows. First I've got to sell a few spare radios, the Stampede, and the Monster GT to raise funding and clear shelf space.


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> Well, I'm going to be in trouble when the package shows up at the doorstep, so I'd better start thinking of excuses now! I just placed an order for a Gen X-10, a set of CRC spec tires, and a Sophia body. Everything came in stock and I had a coupon - the perfect storm:devil: so to speak. I'll gather the rest as budget allows. First I've got to sell a few spare radios, the Stampede, and the Monster GT to raise funding and clear shelf space.


Nice work!

Hmm. Some I've used:

-"Its a present for the kids."

-"Early Christmas shopping for you Honey."

-"This is just something I had to return to the manufacturer as it was broken. This is a replacement"

-"I sold a bunch a of cars on ebay to pay for this. Don't worry about it"

-"In just 15 minutes, I saved a bunch of money on my car insurance, to pay for this" - OK I made that up 

Other strategies. Send wife out when UPS guy is coming (usually around 4-5pm for me  Or go cut the grass in the front garden around the same time...and um sneak it in the back door...

Man i am a devious bastard eh


----------



## BuzzBomber

tobamiester said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Hmm. Some I've used:
> 
> -"Its a present for the kids."
> 
> -"Early Christmas shopping for you Honey."
> 
> *-"This is just something I had to return to the manufacturer as it was broken. This is a replacement"*
> 
> -"I sold a bunch a of cars on ebay to pay for this. Don't worry about it"
> 
> -"In just 15 minutes, I saved a bunch of money on my car insurance, to pay for this" - OK I made that up
> 
> Other strategies. Send wife out when UPS guy is coming (usually around 4-5pm for me  Or go cut the grass in the front garden around the same time...and um sneak it in the back door...
> 
> Man i am a devious bastard eh


Hmm, that one could work!


----------



## rcworkshopp

BuzzBomber said:


> Hmm, that one could work!


+1 on that. That is a real good one. I like it.


----------



## rcworkshopp

I DID IT. 
I got the BMI DB1005 BD12RR with some extras. The owner Jason was a real nice guy. As he says he made the car user friendly and that is what I need. so we will see how well I do. I know it's up to the driver on how well you drive any car but less time setting up and more time running is a plus for me at this time to learn the class and cars.

I better start practicing
But honey remember I told you I had to send this car out for repair!!!


----------



## nicwald

rcworkshopp said:


> I DID IT.
> I got the BMI DB1005 BD12RR with some extras. The owner Jason was a real nice guy. As he says he made the car user friendly and that is what I need. so we will see how well I do. I know it's up to the driver on how well you drive any car but less time setting up and more time running is a plus for me at this time to learn the class and cars.
> 
> I better start practicing
> But honey remember I told you I had to send this car out for repair!!!


 
You will be very happy with the quality of the BMI products, I got 2 BMI chassis' for my TC3's they were excellent quality and worked really well on the track. BMI does all of its own machine work (the RC part of their buisiness is much smaller than their machine work). If you check out some of the other forums out there (something that has tech in it) you will fine a thread devoted to it with some good info in it in their onroad electric forums.


----------



## Track_Master

Cool! Nice going Matt & Randy. So now for the new World GT class we have:
Me
Mark Stern
Nick
The Brians (or at least Jr.)
Matt Smith

and add Randy to the 1/12 list. Awesome!

Now we just gotta work on the stock 18R car count. So far we have:
Me
Toby
Wayne
and I'll put Brian Jr. in too, cause I know he really liked mine when he drove it down at Xtreme.


----------



## rcworkshopp

Track_Master said:


> Cool! Nice going Matt & Randy. So now for the new World GT class we have:
> Me
> Mark Stern
> Nick
> The Brians (or at least Jr.)
> Matt Smith
> 
> and add Randy to the 1/12 list. Awesome!
> 
> Now we just gotta work on the stock 18R car count. So far we have:
> Me
> Toby
> Wayne
> and I'll put Brian Jr. in too, cause I know he really liked mine when he drove it down at Xtreme.


+1 on the 18R


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> Cool! Nice going Matt & Randy. So now for the new World GT class we have:
> Me
> Mark Stern
> Nick
> The Brians (or at least Jr.)
> Matt Smith


I can neither confirm or deny that claim.


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> +1 on the 18R


Cool, so we should be good to go with 18R. And hopefully a few more people will see us running them on the practice day and decide to get one, too. 



nicwald said:


> I can neither confirm or deny that claim.


Once you see a little footage of mine down at Xtreme, I just know you're going to pull the trigger.  The Slash is cool and all, but I know you're itchin' to lay some foam down on that carpet! 

Speaking of which, my servo and booster will be here tomorrow. Tires coming either Friday or Monday. And just a heads up to everyone... Stormer and A-main will be getting a fresh shipment of the spec lilacs from Jaco real soon. 

I'm shooting for a Monday or Tuesday test session down at Xtreme, depending on how tired I am after the DRC.


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> Once you see a little footage of mine down at Xtreme, I just know you're going to pull the trigger.  The Slash is cool and all, but I know you're itchin' to lay some foam down on that carpet!
> 
> Speaking of which, my servo and booster will be here tomorrow. Tires coming either Friday or Monday. And just a heads up to everyone... Stormer and A-main will be getting a fresh shipment of the spec lilacs from Jaco real soon.
> 
> I'm shooting for a Monday or Tuesday test session down at Xtreme, depending on how tired I am after the DRC.


Definitely keep us posted about your results, and videos would certainly be a plus!


----------



## Track_Master

nicwald said:


> Definitely keep us posted about your results, and videos would certainly be a plus!


Will do!


----------



## Track_Master

Wayne: If you happen to speak with Bill Marshall any time soon, can you ask him about 1S/13.5 for the 1/12 roadcourse class for the Open House race in November? I just wanna make sure we will be able to run the class. Otherwise, I'll have nothing to run there except for the 18R, and I'm not crazy about running it on the kit rubber tires that they mandate there. And there's virtually no chance of a World GT class running there (unless we bring 4 or 5 of us from Dirt Runners) cause those guys are just too in love with their touring cars... lol


----------



## BuzzBomber

Got shipping confirmation - there is officially a Gen X10, a Sophia body, and a set of CRC spec tires on their way to me. I've got the steering servo(as long as a standard size case fits) and batteries, so I still need motor and ESC, and a selection of 64P gears. I'll worry about the fine tuning once I have the skills to notice. Still deciding whether to go for the Havoc Pro or Mamba Max Pro, since I'll want to be able to use the esc for offroad next year as well.


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Got shipping confirmation - there is officially a Gen X10, a Sophia body, and a set of CRC spec tires on their way to me. I've got the steering servo(as long as a standard size case fits) and batteries, so I still need motor and ESC, and a selection of 64P gears. I'll worry about the fine tuning once I have the skills to notice. Still deciding whether to go for the Havoc Pro or Mamba Max Pro, since I'll want to be able to use the esc for offroad next year as well.


Nice! The Sophia is a real sleek looking body. I'm not sure if the GenX10 uses a standard sized servo. I _can_ tell you that the 10R5 uses the same "mini" sized servo that 1/12 cars use, but some guys are drilling the chassis to accept a standard servo. Me, I went for another 9650 since I like it so much in my 12R5 and because I'm leery of adding any additional weight to the front end that I don't have to. Speaking of which, my servo, booster and tires *just* arrived. :woohoo:

As for gearing, I'll be able to give you guys a real good idea of rollout once I start testing. That way, you'll be at least really close when you first lay the car down on the track at DR on practice day. My rule of thumb last year in TC and 1/12 was to go up one tooth on the pinion at DR as opposed to Xtreme and up 2 teeth for Marshall's as opposed to DR. 

And as for having the skills to notice changes and stuff, don't worry. You'll do just fine and you _*will*_ notice when you hit the sweet spot with your rollout. It's just my opinion, but a well set up carpet car is easier to drive fast than an offroad car thanks to all the traction of foam on carpet. With that said, just turning laps on carpet is not the tough part, it's cutting a tight line and being smooth and consistent and knocking off a tenth here and a tenth there that is the tough/challenging/exciting part for me. 

Just to give you an idea and a frame of reference, say a real good lap in E-1/8 outdoors is 18.5 sec. and an avg lap is between 19.5 and 20.5. Say I'm consistently doing 18.5s and driver B is consistently doing 20 sec. laps. It will take me about 13 laps +/- to catch and lap driver B. 

On our carpet track, a real good lap in both TC and 1/12 last year was between 5.4 and 5.6 sec. So if I'm consistently doing 5.5s and driver B is consistently doing 6.5s, the divide is that much greater because of the small track size and, I'll be catching and lapping driver B just about every 6 laps. So the point is, a tenth or two per lap outdoors is barely, if at all noticable, whereas a tenth or two per lap indoors is much greater. But, just like outdoors, you have to factor in crashes, getting past the lapped cars, etc and that pretty much evens it all up. And FWIW, the difference I saw indoors last year was not in fast lap times, it was in consistent driving. It seemed that everyone in TC and 1/12 would pull off an occasional 5.5 lap, but if you mix in too many 7 or 8 second laps, well, you get the idea. 

Man! I can't wait for carpet season! :thumbsup:  And for the record, yes, I do infact have a lot of free time on my hands. lol


----------



## rcworkshopp

Got my BMI in today. It's real nice plus I got a speed 8 body. All I need to do is build her. I have to think of a name for her...


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> Got my BMI in today. It's real nice plus I got a speed 8 body. All I need to do is build her. I have to think of a name for her...


Cool! I forget if you mentioned it, but will you be running 1S/13.5 or 4 cell 17.5?

Now all you guys just have to start working on the excuses you're going to give the misses' in order to make it for the big "Open House" 2 day race up at Marshall's Nov 7-8.


----------



## rcworkshopp

I have the steering servo, two Lipo 1c and radio. All I need is the 13.5 and I am all set.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Cool! I forget if you mentioned it, but will you be running 1S/13.5 or 4 cell 17.5?
> 
> Now all you guys just have to start working on the excuses you're going to give the misses' in order to make it for the big "Open House" 2 day race up at Marshall's Nov 7-8.


Hmm.. I wonder if my wife would go for a Wedding anniversary on the 7th Marshall's style  


....I suspect not :thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

Well, AE replaced the unthreadable RC18 Titanium turnbuckle. Unfortunately they sent the wrong one..duh.

Going to go to Xtreme tonite...take my mind off DRC hahaha


----------



## crf311

Hi... my name is Lou, I just wanted to introduce myself. Looking to get driving at DR's again after the 20 or so years I've been away from racing there. I was going to wait until the 1st race of the year to see what class had the most interest until I stumbled across this forum. I knew that I wanted to build something like a 10th or 12th pan car, but didn't want to be driving alone... boy was I wrong. Any suggestions on which class to get my feet wet with again? Also, I have a AE B4 that I would like to pull the electronics from just to keep the cost down. Thanks in advance and look foward to hearing which way to go.


----------



## nicwald

crf311 said:


> Hi... my name is Lou, I just wanted to introduce myself. Looking to get driving at DR's again after the 20 or so years I've been away from racing there. I was going to wait until the 1st race of the year to see what class had the most interest until I stumbled across this forum. I knew that I wanted to build something like a 10th or 12th pan car, but didn't want to be driving alone... boy was I wrong. Any suggestions on which class to get my feet wet with again? Also, I have a AE B4 that I would like to pull the electronics from just to keep the cost down. Thanks in advance and look foward to hearing which way to go.


 
Hiya Lou, what you really need to decide first is, do you want to race road course or oval? As there are specific built vehicles for 1/10 and 1/12 for both. Here is a run down of what classes were popular last season by average weekly entries.

1/10 Pan Stock Oval 11.1
Slash Off Road 10.4
1/12 Pan Stock Oval 9.3
Mini Oval 6.2
Slash Oval 5.3
Street Spec Oval 5.1
Novice Oval 4.9
1/12 Road Course 4.6
Touring Car Road Course 3.8
Truck Oval (19T) 3.3
Truck Stock Off Road 2.9
Mini Off Road 2.2
Touring Oval (19T) 1.5

It looks like the Road course classes may be gaining popularity this year with some more drivers from outdoors going to give indoors a shot as well.

A 1/10th scale car will be easier to drive than a 1/12th scale car. I would think that would be the easiest way to get used to racing and driving again.


----------



## tobamiester

crf311 said:


> Hi... my name is Lou, I just wanted to introduce myself. Looking to get driving at DR's again after the 20 or so years I've been away from racing there. I was going to wait until the 1st race of the year to see what class had the most interest until I stumbled across this forum. I knew that I wanted to build something like a 10th or 12th pan car, but didn't want to be driving alone... boy was I wrong. Any suggestions on which class to get my feet wet with again? Also, I have a AE B4 that I would like to pull the electronics from just to keep the cost down. Thanks in advance and look foward to hearing which way to go.


Hi Lou, I was looking for your post earlier today. Most of us were tied up over the weekend with the big Offroad challenge that concluded yesterday. So hence the slow response. This forum will definitely start to get busier now.

I'm new to running on carpet myself, and me and a few other folks are hoping to get an RC18R Spec Road course class going this year at DR. Might be a good start. We plan to run the cars spec, so for $150 (+ foam tires) you can jump right in.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Just a heads-up. Hobby People is selling the RC18R Mitsubishi Lancer version for $99 right now. I'd pick one up if I didn't just buy the 1/10 pan car.


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> Just a heads-up. Hobby People is selling the RC18R Mitsubishi Lancer version for $99 right now. I'd pick one up if I didn't just buy the 1/10 pan car.


Wow. that is a great price!!! http://www.hobbypeople.net/gallery/383292.asp

Nice find.


----------



## BuzzBomber

tobamiester said:


> Wow. that is a great price!!! http://www.hobbypeople.net/gallery/383292.asp
> 
> Nice find.


Once in a while I'm good for something. Buy 'em before they're gone, boys!


----------



## nicwald

Indoor Flyer and race dates, they can also be found at: Http://www.DirtRunners.com

Indoor Flyer:
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents..._2009_2010.JPG


2009-2010 Indoor Season
(No practice day this year)

Nov 14
Nov 21
Dec 5
Dec 19
Jan 9
Jan 23
Feb 6
Feb 20
Mar 6
Mar 20


----------



## Track_Master

Nice! Thanks for getting that posted, Nick. Since there's no DR practice day this year, you guys who are new to carpet and want to get some practice time can do it down at Xtreme. Chris charges $7 to practice all day. I'll be going down there tomorrow to do the first official test of the 10R5.


----------



## crf311

Track_Master said:


> Nice! Thanks for getting that posted, Nick. Since there's no DR practice day this year, you guys who are new to carpet and want to get some practice time can do it down at Xtreme. Chris charges $7 to practice all day. I'll be going down there tomorrow to do the first official test of the 10R5.


let us know... thats 1 of 3 cars im very interested in... cant wait.


----------



## Track_Master

crf311 said:


> let us know... thats 1 of 3 cars im very interested in... cant wait.


I plan to do video of the test sessions as well as have printed lap times from both the 1S/10.5 and 2S/17.5 setups. I'll do the 1S/10.5 test tomorrow and then rework the car to accept 2S and do the 2S/17.5 testing on Friday. I just hope I can get the car to handle well enough with the 2S setup so that the testing is as accurate as possible.


----------



## nicwald

Excellent, looking forward to the info.

Thanks Tim!


----------



## Track_Master

I just checked Xtreme's calandar and they're not opening til 3pm today. I'm assuming that means that Chris has the day off and William will be running the store. I'm pretty sure he knows how to run the race computer so we can score my laps with the 10R5. I'll be there right around 3 with the 10R5, 12R5 and 18R if anyone wants to join me for some practice.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> I just checked Xtreme's calandar and they're not opening til 3pm today. I'm assuming that means that Chris has the day off and William will be running the store. I'm pretty sure he knows how to run the race computer so we can score my laps with the 10R5. I'll be there right around 3 with the 10R5, 12R5 and 18R if anyone wants to join me for some practice.


Sweet. I'll see if I can get away....Try my 12R5.


----------



## Track_Master

*10R5 First Test*

:woohoo: The first test of the 10R5 could not have gone better. The car handled very well right out of the box and I was very close with my initial guess on rollout, which was 65.74mm/rev (geared 93/35 on 55.60mm tires). The car felt good, but a little soft on the bottom end. Temp was good at 110* after 6 minutes. Avg. laps were between 7 and 7.15. (about the same as 1S/13.5 1/12 cars run there) Car felt very smooth and consistent and easy to drive. Lap times never fell off. 

So I dropped 2 teeth of pinion on the 2nd run for a rollout of 61.87mm (geared 93/35 on 55.50mm tires). The car felt a lot more snappy, but the motor heated up rather quickly topping out at 135 after only 4 minutes, and it lacked a bit of speed down the straightaway, even with the "turbo" feature on the RS turned all the way up with minimum delay. Avg. laps were between 6.95 and 7.2. Car was less consistent and felt harder to drive because of too much "snap". Lap times never fell off. 

For the 3rd run, I geared up 2 teeth from my initial rollout for a rollout of 69.37mm (geared 93/37 on 55.5mm tires). . The car was good, but never topped out on the front stretch, so I was a little high on rollout in this case. Motor ran nice, topping out at 120* after 6 minutes. Lap times were between 6.9 and 7.1, but fell off toward the end. Had a slight "dumping" feeling for the last minute or so. 

With all that testing, I never quite felt like I found the "sweet spot" with the rollout, but I know I was close. I'm going to make a few tweeks on the car, being as the rear end felt a little locked in at times, and run it on 1S/10.5 again tomorrow. I'm going to go up 10wt on both the center shock and side shock, which should free up the rear just the little bit that I'm looking for. I'm also going to cut the rear tires down to to 54.5mm to reduce rotating mass and try rollouts in the 63-66mm range and I think I'll find the sweet spot there. When I feel like it's "there", I'll do another timed run, this time it will be the official comparison run. 

On a side note, the spec lilacs worked very well, the one caviat being that the current track layout at Xtreme has been in place for nearly 7 weeks now, so I would consider it to be a "medium-medium/high grip" track right now. DR, at least for the first few races, will probably have somewhat less grip, but I still think the lilacs will work great on our track right off the bat, perhaps with only minor suspension tweeks to tighten the car up. 

The car feels a little faster than it looks on the video, but the track is very tight with 6' lanes, so just about anything is going to feel pretty quick, especially a big 'ole 1/10 scale car. The car is exactly what I was hoping for. More stable than a 1/12 scale but less "locked in" than a touring car. And it's just about the speed range I was hoping for. It feels like it's just a little bit faster than a 1S/13.5 1/12 scale and 2S/17.5 touring car and, should be a real fun and a fairly easy to drive class at DR. :thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzBomber

Looks good Tim. Does Xtreme carry 64P spurs and pinions, by any chance? Once I get my kit and electronics, I'm going to have to figure out gearing, and the only other place I think might have that "locally" is T & L. The Gen X10 should be in my hands in a few days. BTW, what are you running for a servo in the 10R5? I like my Hitecs, but some of the new JRs are reasonably priced, too.


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Looks good Tim. Does Xtreme carry 64P spurs and pinions, by any chance? Once I get my kit and electronics, I'm going to have to figure out gearing, and the only other place I think might have that "locally" is T & L. The Gen X10 should be in my hands in a few days. BTW, what are you running for a servo in the 10R5? I like my Hitecs, but some of the new JRs are reasonably priced, too.


Thanks!  Yup. Chris has a full range of 64P spurs and pinions in stock. I'm using the Futaba 9650 in my 10R5. I'm not sure if the GenX10 uses a standard or mini sized servo like the 9650. 

In regards to rollout, I can only guess based on the output numbers of the 2 power packages that we're proposing (assuming that they do, infact, wind up being equal on the track) that the rollout for 2S/17.5 would be about the same as 1S/10.5. 2S/17.5 might need a slightly higher rollout, but it shouldn't be by much, if any. 

Chris also just got a GenX10 in stock the other day, and I was thinking about buying it and doing my 2S/17.5 test with that rather than changing/drilling the 10R5 chassis to accept a 2S pack and probably having an ill-handling car when all is said and done. 

If I were to go that route, I'd just swap over my electronics, 2S lipo and 17.5 motor, buy a Sophia or C6-R body and cut & mount it, but leave it unpainted and then offer it up for sale as a package deal at DR to someone who might want to join the class after they see how awesome these cars are. 

On the other hand, if you get your GenX10 built and have a body mounted, we could install my tires (unless you got tires already) and electronics in it and a few different 2S packs and do the test that way. (Assuming you wouldn't mind doing that and we could find 4 or 5 hours to meet down at Xtreme and do the test, of course)


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> :woohoo: The first test of the 10R5 could not have gone better. The car handled very well right out of the box and I was very close with my initial guess on rollout, which was 65.74mm/rev (geared 93/35 on 55.60mm tires). The car felt good, but a little soft on the bottom end. Temp was good at 110* after 6 minutes. Avg. laps were between 7 and 7.15. (about the same as 1S/13.5 1/12 cars run there) Car felt very smooth and consistent and easy to drive. Lap times never fell off.
> 
> So I dropped 2 teeth of pinion on the 2nd run for a rollout of 61.87mm (geared 93/35 on 55.50mm tires). The car felt a lot more snappy, but the motor heated up rather quickly topping out at 135 after only 4 minutes, and it lacked a bit of speed down the straightaway, even with the "turbo" feature on the RS turned all the way up with minimum delay. Avg. laps were between 6.95 and 7.2. Car was less consistent and felt harder to drive because of too much "snap". Lap times never fell off.
> 
> For the 3rd run, I geared up 2 teeth from my initial rollout for a rollout of 69.37mm (geared 93/37 on 55.5mm tires). . The car was good, but never topped out on the front stretch, so I was a little high on rollout in this case. Motor ran nice, topping out at 120* after 6 minutes. Lap times were between 6.9 and 7.1, but fell off toward the end. Had a slight "dumping" feeling for the last minute or so.
> 
> With all that testing, I never quite felt like I found the "sweet spot" with the rollout, but I know I was close. I'm going to make a few tweeks on the car, being as the rear end felt a little locked in at times, and run it on 1S/10.5 again tomorrow. I'm going to go up 10wt on both the center shock and side shock, which should free up the rear just the little bit that I'm looking for. I'm also going to cut the rear tires down to to 54.5mm to reduce rotating mass and try rollouts in the 63-66mm range and I think I'll find the sweet spot there. When I feel like it's "there", I'll do another timed run, this time it will be the official comparison run.
> 
> On a side note, the spec lilacs worked very well, the one caviat being that the current track layout at Xtreme has been in place for nearly 7 weeks now, so I would consider it to be a "medium-medium/high grip" track right now. DR, at least for the first few races, will probably have somewhat less grip, but I still think the lilacs will work great on our track right off the bat, perhaps with only minor suspension tweeks to tighten the car up.
> 
> The car feels a little faster than it looks on the video, but the track is very tight with 6' lanes, so just about anything is going to feel pretty quick, especially a big 'ole 1/10 scale car. The car is exactly what I was hoping for. More stable than a 1/12 scale but less "locked in" than a touring car. And it's just about the speed range I was hoping for. It feels like it's just a little bit faster than a 1S/13.5 1/12 scale and 2S/17.5 touring car and, should be a real fun and a fairly easy to drive class at DR. :thumbsup:


Sounds good Tim, thanks for the detailed report, I'm sure it will give everyone interested in the class a good starting point for gearing/setup. I will check out the video after work today - can't access youtube from work....


----------



## Track_Master

nicwald said:


> Sounds good Tim, thanks for the detailed report, I'm sure it will give everyone interested in the class a good starting point for gearing/setup. I will check out the video after work today - can't access youtube from work....


Any time, Nick. :thumbsup: I'll be an open book as far as rollouts, car set-up, driving line, etc goes. If anyone has questions, just ask and I'll do everything I can to help. I want everyone to be fast and have a good time and make for some really close racing. With the wide lanes at DR, I can envision 3 of these bad boys running side by side, blasting down the straightaway. Can't wait!


----------



## tobamiester

I just brought Lucas an RC18R roller chassis. Another 18R for that class


----------



## BuzzBomber

Track_Master said:


> Thanks!  Yup. Chris has a full range of 64P spurs and pinions in stock. I'm using the Futaba 9650 in my 10R5. I'm not sure if the GenX10 uses a standard or mini sized servo like the 9650.


The X10 uses a mini servo, according to the pdf manual I found on CRC's site. I was thinking a HS225MG or DS3517, since they're about 40% cheaper and have a pretty good track record.



Track_Master said:


> On the other hand, if you get your GenX10 built and have a body mounted, we could install my tires (unless you got tires already) and electronics in it and a few different 2S packs and do the test that way. (Assuming you wouldn't mind doing that and we could find 4 or 5 hours to meet down at Xtreme and do the test, of course)


I wouldn't mind heading down there, but it might take me a while to actually get around to building the chassis. I've got my hands full at home right now...


----------



## tobamiester

So I put the LRP AI Brushed ESC in my RC12R but it feels pretty horrible. As it autocalibrates on power up, everytime I switch it on i have to change the Reverse setting on the DX3R. Then the power curve isnt very linear. I can squeeze the trigger like 3-4mm before the motor starts to turn, then these is only a few mm of travel before full power. 
Tim, you have any Brushed ESC recommendations or even any spare ones you want to sell cheap (or even borrow). I'm getting ready to pull the trigger (pun intended) on a Brushless system now that I will have the cash from the SC10, but wanted to get the car on the track asap.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> I just brought Lucas an RC18R roller chassis. Another 18R for that class


Cool!

18R so far:
Me
Wayne
Toby
Lucas
Randy

I feel like I'm forgetting a name or two....

One more thing on the 18R front, and not that it's a super-huge deal, but since we'll all be running the stock 18R ESC, I propose that we all turn our reverse off to keep from being tempted to use it during a race. I've been noticing a lot of people using reverse outdoors lately and, to me, there's almost nothing worse than being on a good run, and approaching a car that's stuck on a pipe, taking a wide line to go around him/her, only to have them back up and nail me anyway. lol 

On the stock 18R ESC, you turn reverse off by using the little plastic tool and pushing the "set" button on the ESC as you turn the power switch on.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> So I put the LRP AI Brushed ESC in my RC12R but it feels pretty horrible. As it autocalibrates on power up, everytime I switch it on i have to change the Reverse setting on the DX3R. Then the power curve isnt very linear. I can squeeze the trigger like 3-4mm before the motor starts to turn, then these is only a few mm of travel before full power.
> Tim, you have any Brushed ESC recommendations or even any spare ones you want to sell cheap (or even borrow). I'm getting ready to pull the trigger (pun intended) on a Brushless system now that I will have the cash from the SC10, but wanted to get the car on the track asap.


Hmmmmm. That's an interesting issue to say the least. Does the ESC still auto-cal even when you set the throttle travel to 150% on the DX3R (150% is actually a true "100%" on the DX3R in that it gives you full travel if you look at the graph) I only just recently figured this out.

I've heard of a lot of people turning their deadband down to "0" when using the 3R because the "100%" travel setting actually won't start the motor til you've already pulled the trigger the 3-4mm that you mentioned. 

I wish I had a spare ESC, but everything is in use right now.  We can work on it tomorrow at Xtreme if you get there early. I'm sure we'll figure it out.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Cool!
> 
> 18R so far:
> Me
> Wayne
> Toby
> Lucas
> Randy
> 
> I feel like I'm forgetting a name or two....
> 
> One more thing on the 18R front, and not that it's a super-huge deal, but since we'll all be running the stock 18R ESC, I propose that we all turn our reverse off to keep from being tempted to use it during a race. I've been noticing a lot of people using reverse outdoors lately and, to me, there's almost nothing worse than being on a good run, and approaching a car that's stuck on a pipe, taking a wide line to go around him/her, only to have them back up and nail me anyway. lol
> 
> On the stock 18R ESC, you turn reverse off by using the little plastic tool and pushing the "set" button on the ESC as you turn the power switch on.


Guilty as charged! I'll switch it off on my cars.

I'm in need of an AE XPS ESC now for Lucas's RC18 car. if anyone has one or knows of someone who has one (cheap obviously), that would be great.


----------



## tobamiester

Here I go again. Just brought a Tire Truer with arbor for 10th and 12th scale tires...somebody help me..


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Hmmmmm. That's an interesting issue to say the least. Does the ESC still auto-cal even when you set the throttle travel to 150% on the DX3R (150% is actually a true "100%" on the DX3R in that it gives you full travel if you look at the graph) I only just recently figured this out.
> 
> I've heard of a lot of people turning their deadband down to "0" when using the 3R because the "100%" travel setting actually won't start the motor til you've already pulled the trigger the 3-4mm that you mentioned.
> 
> I wish I had a spare ESC, but everything is in use right now.  We can work on it tomorrow at Xtreme if you get there early. I'm sure we'll figure it out.


Going try and escape around 4pm tomorrow. So hope to be there soon after. I'll play with the DX3R some more and see...thanks mate.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Cool!
> 
> 18R so far:
> Me
> Wayne
> Toby
> Lucas
> Randy
> 
> I feel like I'm forgetting a name or two....
> 
> One more thing on the 18R front, and not that it's a super-huge deal, but since we'll all be running the stock 18R ESC, I propose that we all turn our reverse off to keep from being tempted to use it during a race. I've been noticing a lot of people using reverse outdoors lately and, to me, there's almost nothing worse than being on a good run, and approaching a car that's stuck on a pipe, taking a wide line to go around him/her, only to have them back up and nail me anyway. lol
> 
> On the stock 18R ESC, you turn reverse off by using the little plastic tool and pushing the "set" button on the ESC as you turn the power switch on.


Don't forget to add Mr Delcampo into that list now he won the 18R !


----------



## ta_man

tobamiester said:


> So I put the LRP AI Brushed ESC in my RC12R but it feels pretty horrible. As it autocalibrates on power up, everytime I switch it on i have to change the Reverse setting on the DX3R. Then the power curve isnt very linear. I can squeeze the trigger like 3-4mm before the motor starts to turn, then these is only a few mm of travel before full power.
> Tim, you have any Brushed ESC recommendations or even any spare ones you want to sell cheap (or even borrow). I'm getting ready to pull the trigger (pun intended) on a Brushless system now that I will have the cash from the SC10, but wanted to get the car on the track asap.


I've got a couple brushed speed controls you can have for $15 but they are all kind of big for a 1/12th car. Also, I don't know how well they will work with 1S LiPo.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Here I go again. Just brought a Tire Truer with arbor for 10th and 12th scale tires...somebody help me..


You should have gotten the CRC arbor that does 1/12, 1/10 *and* Touring Car tires. Lord knows it's only a matter of time before you have a touring car too. lol

As for "somebody help me", I'll gladly help you and show you how to use it while truing down a few more sets of tires that I have. lol <j/k> Seriously though, bring it tomorrow. lol


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> You should have gotten the CRC arbor that does 1/12, 1/10 *and* Touring Car tires. Lord knows it's only a matter of time before you have a touring car too. lol
> 
> As for "somebody help me", I'll gladly help you and show you how to use it while truing down a few more sets of tires that I have. lol <j/k> Seriously though, bring it tomorrow. lol


heh. the "somebody help me" phrase was more a "somebody help me with my RC addiction  " LOL

Anyways. Truer came. I like it alot. I played with it last night on a couple of old foams off some 10th scale cars, then true'd my 12th scale tires down a little. Obviously I have no clue of what diameter they should be, but figured "smaller than stock" 

I'll bring it tonite.

I made progress with the ESC in the RC12. Actually found another LRP one I'd forgot I had in to Tamiya shelf queen. its a non-self calibrating type and the throttle is much more linear. And it has no-reverse which I know you'll like 

Hope to get up to Xtreme sometime after 4 today, work and wife pending.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> *heh. the "somebody help me" phrase was more a "somebody help me with my RC addiction  " LOL*
> 
> Anyways. Truer came. I like it alot. I played with it last night on a couple of old foams off some 10th scale cars, then true'd my 12th scale tires down a little. Obviously I have no clue of what diameter they should be, but figured "smaller than stock"
> 
> I'll bring it tonite.
> 
> I made progress with the ESC in the RC12. Actually found another LRP one I'd forgot I had in to Tamiya shelf queen. its a non-self calibrating type and the throttle is much more linear. And it has no-reverse which I know you'll like
> 
> Hope to get up to Xtreme sometime after 4 today, work and wife pending.


LOL I knew what you meant. I was just making my own play on the "help me" phrase. 

A good starting point for your 1/12 rear tires is right around 45mm and 44mm for the front tires. At Xtreme, I keep my ride height around 4.5mm in the rear and 4mm-4.25mm in the front with .5mm rear droop and 0 front droop. 

I'm glad you found another ESC. 1/12 is tricky enough to drive even when everything is perfect, much less dealing with a non-linear ESC.


----------



## tobamiester

*RC12R5 Ready to Rock (and hopefully not Roll)*

She's all done and heading off the the races with Tube of Shoo-goo in hand (knowing my driving).


----------



## Track_Master

Roadcourse racing tonight at Xtreme RC Addicts, located at 200 Moonachie Ave, Moonachie, NJ (just on the south side of Teterboro Airport). Track is open for practice all day. Racing starts at 8pm. $15 for your first class, $5 for each additional.
www.xtremercaddicts.com

Classes:
Stock 18R
1/12 scale 4 cell/17.5/27T or 1S lipo/13.5
1/10 Touring Car Stock
1/10 World GT Pan Car 

Come one, come all!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> She's all done and heading off the the races with Tube of Shoo-goo in hand (knowing my driving).


Looks real good, Toby. Looks fast! Don't be too hard on your driving skills. You're getting better all the time. We all have our brain fart moments where we catch a pipe, clip another car or go headlong into the wall. No worries. You'll do fine tonight (but definitely bring the 'goo just in case)


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Looks real good, Toby. Looks fast! Don't be too hard on your driving skills. You're getting better all the time. We all have our brain fart moments where we catch a pipe, clip another car or go headlong into the wall. No worries. You'll do fine tonight (but definitely bring the 'goo just in case)


Yeah. Going to see how it goes. I know its going to be a whole new deal to drive, so if i cant drive it comfortably after 3-4 runs i'll save myself the embarrassment/damage and stick to the 18R for this week. Just want to get it on the track today..been looking at it on the shelf for what seems like an eternity


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Yeah. Going to see how it goes. I know its going to be a whole new deal to drive, so if i cant drive it comfortably after 3-4 runs i'll save myself the embarrassment/damage and stick to the 18R for this week. Just want to get it on the track today..been looking at it on the shelf for what seems like an eternity


I know what you mean. I'd been looking at the 10R5 on my workbench for about a month before finally finishing it. If you want, I think I can dig up my 12R5 setup sheet from lst year when I ran 4 cells.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> I know what you mean. I'd been looking at the 10R5 on my workbench for about a month before finally finishing it. If you want, I think I can dig up my 12R5 setup sheet from lst year when I ran 4 cells.


thanks Tim. That would be a great start for me. Its a whole new carpet world for me 

I got my AE turnbuckles back finally from AE for the 18R. In the end they sent me a whole complete new set..Nice!!


----------



## crf311

well add one to the stock 18r class... got that and the exotek body on the way. As for the 1/10 scale World GT Pan Car does anyone have any opinions on which chassis to get. I must have read a million different threads about them all... my eyes are shot. My plan is/was to use a 4 cell brushed setup (taken from my B4) but now I'm thinking to just go brushless / lipo. I guess my question should have been what car should i get to get blown away at Dr's with... lol


----------



## Bart Diaz

RIP has a car out, and from what i here it's been doing well.


----------



## nicwald

crf311 said:


> well add one to the stock 18r class... got that and the exotek body on the way. As for the 1/10 scale World GT Pan Car does anyone have any opinions on which chassis to get. I must have read a million different threads about them all... my eyes are shot. My plan is/was to use a 4 cell brushed setup (taken from my B4) but now I'm thinking to just go brushless / lipo. I guess my question should have been what car should i get to get blown away at Dr's with... lol


I haven't heard much about the RIP WGT car, but I have heard the speed merchant, rc10R5, BMI and the CRC Gen X have been working really well. With a pan car, most cars are capable of working really well with the right setup. I think your best option is to go with what other racers will be running for setup/parts support at the track. So far I think we have a BMI, 10R5 and CRC Gen-X. I think of them all, the associated will have the best parts support.


----------



## tobamiester

For folks interested in the RC12R5 (whether your getting one or plan to run one and have not run on carpet, like me). I ran mine for the first time and subsequently raced it at last night at Xtreme and I was very pleasantly suprised how easy it was to drive and how quickly I became comfortable with it. 
I probably ran 2-3 4cell packs thru it before racing, and changed the gearing to Stock-96T spur and 27T pinion. I qualified second in my heat (which wasnt with the best drivers) but 34laps in 5mins and a really clean run was a real confidence boost. Unfortunately I set myself up for failure in the next qual by having such a good run in the 1st. 
I got beat up on by 2 particularly trigger-happy drivers and I bent the nose of body at the front of the car causing it to bounce all over the place (snagging with the carpet) and I couldn't figure out why the handling was messed up until after the 2nd qualifier. 
I trimmed the body which was an easy remedy (i only finished painting/decaling/cutting the body 3 hour before I hit the track so bound to be teething issues 

I ran in the 7min B-main against seasoned racers. First half was erratic then settled into a rythum mid way thru, but I could already feel the power was fading..
All in all it was a blast to drive. It made the 18R seem like a real bitch to handle by comparison...Had a bad run with that but the fun I had with the 12R made it seem less annoying.
Going to stick with the brushed setup for now in the 12R until I can run clean and learn a little about the car and the many tunning options etc.
Sorry for the ramble.


----------



## rcworkshopp

Thanks for your report. lol. One more day in the dirt then I can start switching gears to indoor. I hope I adj as well as you had.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> For folks interested in the RC12R5 (whether your getting one or plan to run one and have not run on carpet, like me). I ran mine for the first time and subsequently raced it at last night at Xtreme and I was very pleasantly suprised how easy it was to drive and how quickly I became comfortable with it.
> I probably ran 2-3 4cell packs thru it before racing, and changed the gearing to Stock-96T spur and 27T pinion. I qualified second in my heat (which wasnt with the best drivers) but 34laps in 5mins and a really clean run was a real confidence boost. Unfortunately I set myself up for failure in the next qual by having such a good run in the 1st.
> I got beat up on by 2 particularly trigger-happy drivers and I bent the nose of body at the front of the car causing it to bounce all over the place (snagging with the carpet) and I couldn't figure out why the handling was messed up until after the 2nd qualifier.
> I trimmed the body which was an easy remedy (i only finished painting/decaling/cutting the body 3 hour before I hit the track so bound to be teething issues
> 
> I ran in the 7min B-main against seasoned racers. First half was erratic then settled into a rythum mid way thru, but I could already feel the power was fading..
> All in all it was a blast to drive. It made the 18R seem like a real bitch to handle by comparison...Had a bad run with that but the fun I had with the 12R made it seem less annoying.
> Going to stick with the brushed setup for now in the 12R until I can run clean and learn a little about the car and the many tunning options etc.
> Sorry for the ramble.


Good post, Toby. Don't worry about "rambling". Information sharing is a good thing, and I think everyone is appreciative of it. 

The "fading" feeling you spoke of was the pack dumping. If you ran that same pack all night, it was bound to happen. The reason you hear a lot of us praising 1S so much is because a lot of us were tired of all the special care that cells require. If you plan to stick with cells for any length of time, you'll need to get a Novak "Smart Tray" and Integy "zero-30". Both are dischargers. The Integy is a high amp "fast" discharger and the Novak is a low amp, cell-equalizing discharger. The trick is to equalize all 4 cells at around 1V, let them cool fully and then charge them at around 6A, depending on the pack. Another thing: For competition purposes, it's best not to use the same pack more than once during a race night. Last year, I carried five 4 cell packs for my 1/12 car. Based on their peak voltages, I used the 2 weakest packs as practice packs, then the other 3 as my race packs, the best 1 of those 3 I would save for the main. Just from what I'm typing, you can see what a PITA cells can be. lol

Anyway, like Toby said, he ran really well for his first time driving 1/12. Also like he said, the B-main was rough (fun to watch though lol) but the A-main was even rougher. lol I had a lousy first qualifier. For once, I was the one wrecking other people and not being the one getting wrecked.lol I felt bad about that though. I had a great 2nd Q and qualified 2nd overall out of 9 cars. I had a lousy A-main and finished 3rd overall. 

My experience on Friday night was the exact opposite of Toby's in that my 18R was awesome all night and the 12R5... Well, not so much. lol In the 2nd Q of 18R, I was on a track-record 37 lap pace til I bumped the wall and the car shut off at 2 different times. Thankfully, Toby was marshaling right nearby and turned it back on quickly both times and I still managed a 35 lap run. Needless to say, I removed the switch and soldered the wires together before the main. 

The 18R A-main was an awesome race. I had set TQ and checked out in the A-main til I clipped a pipe at about the 4 minute mark, allowing Chris to take the lead. I caught him again after about 4 or 5 laps, he bobbled and I got by and held on for the last few laps to take the win by about 8'-10' on the track. 

On a side note, I got the 10R5 dialed in during the afternoon and was temped to run it rather than the 1/12 car. There were 4 touring cars there, and they all wanted me to run with them, but I didn't want to have an unfair advantage and ruin their race. 

So anyway, Chris had put the computer into "practice mode" and Toby was calling out my lap times as I drove. I was turning avg. laps of around 7.2 with a fast lap of 6.905. The car had great bottom end, enough top end for that small track and the overall feel was just right. The motor didn't fade and never got hotter than 139*. 

Herein lies the rub: I'm getting the feeling that Xtreme's track might be too small to get really accurate test results because changing rollout on that track only seems to result in lap time differences in the hundreths, rather than tenths, so it might be tricky to accurately compare 1S/10.5 to 2S/17.5 at Xtreme. At Xtreme, the improvement when changing the rollout slightly is more in the *feel* of the car than it is in the lap times. So I might have to do the test on a bigger track like Marshall's. 

Here were my final settings for the Tekin RS/10.5/1S setup

Throttle profile: 4
Boost: 30 (full)
Turbo: Full
Turbo Delay: .5 sec.
Motor Timing: 0
Full brake
No drag brake
Gearing: 93/33 on 55.20mm tires (Rollout 63.40mm)

Last year, I would add one tooth of pinion for our track as compared to Xtreme, so with this setup, I would start with a rollout of around 65mm for our track. A Novak setup will probably need just a little more gear, probably around 66-67mm.

Edit: Regarding tire size... I decided not to true them down to 54.5 because I want to feel the change in the car as the tires wear down over time, rather than immediately going smaller. I have a feeling that it will get faster as the tires get smaller and I gear up to maintain the rollout in the 60.5mm neighborhood.


----------



## tobamiester

Thanks Tim. Did a little shopping whilst watching the yanks beat up the sox last night 
Ordered an 18th scale exotek arbor and funny enough, a 1s LIPO 

Birthday week, and my tower gifts are coming in  prolly pull the trigger on the motor/esc and 
Power thingy for the servo...


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Thanks Tim. Did a little shopping whilst watching the yanks beat up the sox last night
> Ordered an 18th scale exotek arbor and funny enough, a 1s LIPO
> 
> Birthday week, and my tower gifts are coming in  prolly pull the trigger on the motor/esc and
> Power thingy for the servo...


I like that. "power thingy for the servo". I think Novak really missed the marketing boat when they named it the "smart boost". "Power thingy for the servo" would have been much better. 

By the way, Mike didn't have the cash yesterday for your SC10, so I traded it with some kid for a Legends car with a bent chassis and 4 chunked foams. :tongue:


----------



## ta_man

tobamiester said:


> Thanks Tim. Did a little shopping whilst watching the yanks beat up the sox last night
> Ordered an 18th scale exotek arbor and funny enough, a 1s LIPO
> 
> Birthday week, and my tower gifts are coming in  prolly pull the trigger on the motor/esc and
> Power thingy for the servo...


Good luck with that Exotek arbor.

I got one last year and it wobbled. I contacted the guy and asking him about getting it replaced but insisted that he check the replacements he was going to send me so I didn't get another one that wobbled. It turned out he didn't have one without wobble so I got my money back and ended up having to make my own arbor. That's what I used when Tim asked me to true his 18R foams.


----------



## tobamiester

ta_man said:


> Good luck with that Exotek arbor.
> 
> I got one last year and it wobbled. I contacted the guy and asking him about getting it replaced but insisted that he check the replacements he was going to send me so I didn't get another one that wobbled. It turned out he didn't have one without wobble so I got my money back and ended up having to make my own arbor. That's what I used when Tim asked me to true his 18R foams.


Oh yay


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> ...
> My experience on Friday night was the exact opposite of Toby's in that my 18R was awesome all night and the 12R5... Well, not so much. lol In the 2nd Q of 18R, I was on a track-record 37 lap pace til I bumped the wall and the car shut off at 2 different times. Thankfully, Toby was marshaling right nearby and turned it back on quickly both times and I still managed a 35 lap run. Needless to say, I removed the switch and soldered the wires together before the main.
> 
> The 18R A-main was an awesome race. I had set TQ and checked out in the A-main til I clipped a pipe at about the 4 minute mark, allowing Chris to take the lead. I caught him again after about 4 or 5 laps, he bobbled and I got by and held on for the last few laps to take the win by about 8'-10' on the track.
> ....


Spent a little time looking at the 18R. Going to adjust the ride height down, which will involve minor suspension pre-load adjustment and re-trueing the tires (when i get the arbor...if it works).

I received Lucas's chassis yesterday. In pretty decent shape for the price. The foams are uncut. It had Truck threaded shocks on it; so put a spare pair of 18R threaded shocks on the front and dropped the motor/ESC in it from my 18T. Just need to get it a body and he can hit the track and learn how to drive it.
His car also came with what look like new MIP CVD's (which I quickly stole and put in my car  ).


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> I like that. "power thingy for the servo". I think Novak really missed the marketing boat when they named it the "smart boost". "Power thingy for the servo" would have been much better.
> 
> By the way, Mike didn't have the cash yesterday for your SC10, so I traded it with some kid for a Legends car with a bent chassis and 4 chunked foams. :tongue:


Hey Tim, where did you order your smart boost thingy's from ? most places seem out of stock and was gonna just order direct from Novak ?


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Hey Tim, where did you order your smart boost thingy's from ? most places seem out of stock and was gonna just order direct from Novak ?


I got one of them from Tower when it was in stock and the other from A-main. Now that carpet season is close, most places will be turning over stock faster and the boosters and other carpet racing stuff is gonna be harder to get.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> I got one of them from Tower when it was in stock and the other from A-main. Now that carpet season is close, most places will be turning over stock faster and the boosters and other carpet racing stuff is gonna be harder to get.


Gotcha. Just ordered one from Novak


----------



## tobamiester

crf311 said:


> well add one to the stock 18r class... got that and the exotek body on the way. As for the 1/10 scale World GT Pan Car does anyone have any opinions on which chassis to get. I must have read a million different threads about them all... my eyes are shot. My plan is/was to use a 4 cell brushed setup (taken from my B4) but now I'm thinking to just go brushless / lipo. I guess my question should have been what car should i get to get blown away at Dr's with... lol


Awesome, another 18R. 

If you've read my recent ramblings; I'm new to Indoors racing and just getting started with a 4cell setup, albeit 12th scale. I'd say focus on Lipo/brushless (as I will shortly), more $$ but way less hassle. As far as chassis choice for 10th scale; I'll leave Tim to comment on that.


----------



## BuzzBomber

I guess I'll be waiting a while longer for my Gen X10. I checked the tracking number last night, and apparently it sat in a sorting facility for 7 days! It's not like we're talking about a tiny little easily ignored box here. Oh well, I've got other things to keep me busy right now anyway.


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> I guess I'll be waiting a while longer for my Gen X10. I checked the tracking number last night, and apparently it sat in a sorting facility for 7 days! It's not like we're talking about a tiny little easily ignored box here. Oh well, I've got other things to keep me busy right now anyway.


Oh that sucks mate...been a busy couple of days shopping for me...dont ask


----------



## BuzzBomber

That explains that loud *sigh* sound I heard - it must have been your wallet!


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> That explains that loud *sigh* sound I heard - it must have been your wallet!


Um..correct...I blame Tim. I'll send my wife his way


----------



## tobamiester

I got to keep off ebay at night..seriously


----------



## tobamiester

Swung by Xtreme tonite for an hour or two. Ran the 18R a little, to try and figure out the traction. I cleaned the tires after Friday's race, and ran it today without any fresh compound. It handled pretty decent if a little slippery at first. After a couple of packs the tires got pretty sticky from the track so I cleaned them again. 
And on the third pack, clean without compound, the car flipped again all over the place. It settled down after a few laps but still none the wiser in terms of how to get consistency during 2 qualifiers and a main.

The 12R was again a joy to run. Had to really good run and really cranked out some good laps. I tweaked some of the front suspension bits based on Tim's setup.

I could really get hooked on this whole carpet thing 

I wonder how car #3 is gonna handle


----------



## tobamiester

Add another World GT car to the group 

Got my chassis yesterday, picking up body today.

Looks like I'll be running 4 classes indoors if we have enough: 18R Road Course; 12th Road Course, Slash Offroad and World GT Road Course.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Well, my chassis, body, and tires for World GT arrived in the mail yesterday. The condition of the shipping box explained why it was missing for a week. Apparently, there was a football tournament in the sorting warehouse and they lost the ball, so they had to use my package in it's place I made sure to take pictures since the box was crushed AND split open and I was sure somethign would be either crushed or missing. However, by some high holy miracle, it was all there and completely intact. So, now I've got to get my MGT sold so I can afford a power system for it. Anybody wanna buy a nice Monster GT with a fresh engine?


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> Well, my chassis, body, and tires for World GT arrived in the mail yesterday. The condition of the shipping box explained why it was missing for a week. Apparently, there was a football tournament in the sorting warehouse and they lost the ball, so they had to use my package in it's place I made sure to take pictures since the box was crushed AND split open and I was sure somethign would be either crushed or missing. However, by some high holy miracle, it was all there and completely intact. So, now I've got to get my MGT sold so I can afford a power system for it. Anybody wanna buy a nice Monster GT with a fresh engine?


Jinkies! Glad you got it ok and stuff wasn't all beat up.
What body did you get btw ? I got the Corvette; I'm a sucka for stock AE looks 
Tower just shipped my esc/motor for the 12th scale (It went back ordered but amazingly came in sooner than the mid-october date they gave me)
I also got my smart boost and LIPO for the 12th scale.

Now I need a motor for my world GT too  Just sold a stampede on feebay to cover that ...


----------



## BuzzBomber

Toby, I got the Sophia GT. I was going for the Corvette, but when I was ready to order, my three favorite shops all had it on backorder. I think Tim got the Mulsanne. Should look cool seeing a field of 'real' looking cars out on the track!


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> Toby, I got the Sophia GT. I was going for the Corvette, but when I was ready to order, my three favorite shops all had it on backorder. I think Tim got the Mulsanne. Should look cool seeing a field of 'real' looking cars out on the track!


Absolutely. Will be great to see.

Yeah, I had Jim at TechToys order me up one. Picking it up this afternoon then heading over to Xtreme for the 1st leg of my triple header of racing this weekend  My birthday today  I got more gift certs for Tower and TechToys hahahaha

I also got my 18th scale Exotek Arbor in the mail and despite Mark's warnings; it was ok. I trued up 2 sets of foams for my 18R and Lucas's. 
I had a bugger of a time getting the 10/12th scale arbor off my truer though as the hex screws were jacked. Had to drilled them out..but I think I can save it. Just need new screws for it. I'll need to true up those World GT tires, but need to work on a setup for that car.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Add another World GT car to the group
> 
> Got my chassis yesterday, picking up body today.
> 
> Looks like I'll be running 4 classes indoors if we have enough: 18R Road Course; 12th Road Course, Slash Offroad and World GT Road Course.


Excellent! I think we'll have enough for GT. Don't quote me, but last year the minimum entries for a class indoors seemed to be 4, as there were many times we only had four 1/12 cars and four touring cars.


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Well, my chassis, body, and tires for World GT arrived in the mail yesterday. The condition of the shipping box explained why it was missing for a week. Apparently, there was a football tournament in the sorting warehouse and they lost the ball, so they had to use my package in it's place I made sure to take pictures since the box was crushed AND split open and I was sure somethign would be either crushed or missing. However, by some high holy miracle, it was all there and completely intact. So, now I've got to get my MGT sold so I can afford a power system for it. Anybody wanna buy a nice Monster GT with a fresh engine?


Geeez! What a crock that your box got beat to hell. I've had a few of those type packages arrive here, so I almost always dread what the next order is going to look like. I'm glad your stuff wasn't broken though. 

When do you think you might have the chassis put together? If you're up for it and can find the time, maybe we can meet down at Xtreme and you can borrow my Tekin 17.5, etc so we can test the 2S/17.5 package.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Track_Master said:


> Geeez! What a crock that your box got beat to hell. I've had a few of those type packages arrive here, so I almost always dread what the next order is going to look like. I'm glad your stuff wasn't broken though.
> 
> When do you think you might have the chassis put together? If you're up for it and can find the time, maybe we can meet down at Xtreme and you can borrow my Tekin 17.5, etc so we can test the 2S/17.5 package.


I'm not really sure about the timeframe. Some of my wife's family is coming in from Scotland next weekend and I've got some work to do on the house before they get here, then we'll be going on the road with them for a few days. So, it'll probably be a couple weeks before I can get it together and get a servo in it.


----------



## tobamiester

Had a good run tonite at Xtreme. I qualified 1st on both my 18R heats and 2nd on both my 12R heats, so ended up running Amains with Chris, AJ, Ken and a couple of other good drivers. I think I came second from last on both races - which is my objective, to not be last 

The 12R ran great although started to feel really underpowered after about 3mins (in 7min mains). I have my 1S Lipo on deck, and the Brushless system comes monday, yay, so next week I may drop it in the car and see how it handles.

I had a much better run with the 18R. After the over-traction issues i had last week, I decided to just apply compound to the tires before I practiced tonite, then not apply any more throughout the evening; just remove excess crud from the carpet between heats and rely on that crud to give me traction. That worked like a champ for me. 

AJ turned up with a 10R5, so if I bring mine, and maybe Tim with his, we can get a World GT class going as well as the 10th 4WD touring cars at Xtreme.


----------



## tobamiester

Tower just got the Associated 1/12 12R5.1 Factory Team Kit back in stock. Just got an email if anyone is interested.


----------



## tobamiester

For World GT car, rules I saw online detail a 13.5 turn brushless motor but I've seen Tim's rules recommendation that DR use a 10.5 for use with 1s lipo ? what should i get?


----------



## crf311

tobamiester said:


> For World GT car, rules I saw online detail a 13.5 turn brushless motor but I've seen Tim's rules recommendation that DR use a 10.5 for use with 1s lipo ? what should i get?


i have the same question... what is going to be the size motor we will be allowed to use at DR?


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> For World GT car, rules I saw online detail a 13.5 turn brushless motor but I've seen Tim's rules recommendation that DR use a 10.5 for use with 1s lipo ? what should i get?


Before the advent of 1S lipo, World GT was a 4 cell 13.5 class. Now with 1S, the "big races" (IIC, Cleveland, Snowbirds) are offering 2 classes of World GT; one class is 1S/13.5 and the other is 1S/10.5. The 13.5 class is now more of an "intermediate" type of class and just too slow IMHO. Even on 4 cells, the World GT was never a "fast" class. 

When I came up with the idea for a GT class at DR, I wanted something "fast and fun" that would work well on our roadcourse at DR. So if you go 1S, you should get the 10.5 for DR.


----------



## Track_Master

crf311 said:


> i have the same question... what is going to be the size motor we will be allowed to use at DR?


For World GT, 1S/10.5 will be one of the options. I/We still need to test what the 2S motor will be. It'll either be a 17.5 or 21.5


----------



## crf311

ok cool... keep us posted on the 2cell motor choice. I have a few of them floating around from my Kyosho Lazer days and didn't want to throw them on ebay until i new which WGT chassis I would be buying. Also, I just got my RC18R today. I plan on tearing it down once the family goes to sleep. So when I went searching for my tools and set-up system for 18th scale I realized I have a few minis that I thought I lost in my move to the house. Just pulled out a Xray M18t converted to the Bluegroove BG4 chassis which I never used and a Losi Mini-T converted to a buggy using a carbon slider chassis... and another shocker... never used. Do these cars have a class at DR's like mini offroad or are they a little to custom/oddball? I should keep looking to see what else I got floating around:tongue:


----------



## Track_Master

crf311 said:


> ok cool... keep us posted on the 2cell motor choice. I have a few of them floating around from my Kyosho Lazer days and didn't want to throw them on ebay until i new which WGT chassis I would be buying. Also, I just got my RC18R today. I plan on tearing it down once the family goes to sleep. So when I went searching for my tools and set-up system for 18th scale I realized I have a few minis that I thought I lost in my move to the house. Just pulled out a Xray M18t converted to the Bluegroove BG4 chassis which I never used and a Losi Mini-T converted to a buggy using a carbon slider chassis... and another shocker... never used. Do these cars have a class at DR's like mini offroad or are they a little to custom/oddball? I should keep looking to see what else I got floating around:tongue:


There is a mini offroad class and mini oval, both of which, I believe, are open mod classes.


----------



## spikeitaudi

SO I can run the Mini Caster on the Mini offroad class?


----------



## BuzzBomber

C'mon Alvin, you know you want to bring that Caster up to the offroad carpet track:devil:!

I'm going to try and get started on the Gen X10 this week, but the schedule's pretty full. Hopefully we can get some testing done pretty soon for the 2S option. I may go ahead and order the Havoc Pro/Ballistic 17.5 combo, I can always find another use for the motor.


----------



## Track_Master

spikeitaudi said:


> SO I can run the Mini Caster on the Mini offroad class?


Definitely!



BuzzBomber said:


> I'm going to try and get started on the Gen X10 this week, but the schedule's pretty full. Hopefully we can get some testing done pretty soon for the 2S option. I may go ahead and order the Havoc Pro/Ballistic 17.5 combo, I can always find another use for the motor.


Chances are very good that the 17.5 will be the 2S motor for the GT class. I'll get to work today on converting my car to accept a 2S pack and do the test at Xtreme Friday night. My only concern is that the small track size will skew the test results slightly. But, since our track is only a little bit bigger than Xtreme, it should work out. 

All I have to do is redrill 2 holes to move the shock mount to the left and I figure I can even use the 2 battery holders on either side of the lipo and perhaps just cut 2 small slots in the chassis to be able to tape the pack in. 

I'm still tempted to just go ahead and buy a GenX10 and a body, do the test and then hope I can sell the car to someone who wants to join the GT class at DR.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Track_Master said:


> Definitely!
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are very good that the 17.5 will be the 2S motor for the GT class. I'll get to work today on converting my car to accept a 2S pack and do the test at Xtreme Friday night. My only concern is that the small track size will skew the test results slightly. But, since our track is only a little bit bigger than Xtreme, it should work out.
> 
> All I have to do is redrill 2 holes to move the shock mount to the left and I figure I can even use the 2 battery holders on either side of the lipo and perhaps just cut 2 small slots in the chassis to be able to tape the pack in.
> 
> I'm still tempted to just go ahead and buy a GenX10 and a body, do the test and then hope I can sell the car to someone who wants to join the GT class at DR.


Tim, just so you know, I wasn't suggesting you rush into doing surgery on your car, I'm just typing on here to give myself some motivation to find time in my schedule!
I'm supposed to be selling off my Stampede tonight and have some leads on selling the MGT, so I may be able to justify the motor/esc soon. Still have to decide on the servo. I like my Hitecs, but a 225MG analog is about $30 and the 9650 digital is $50...


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Tim, just so you know, I wasn't suggesting you rush into doing surgery on your car, I'm just typing on here to give myself some motivation to find time in my schedule!
> I'm supposed to be selling off my Stampede tonight and have some leads on selling the MGT, so I may be able to justify the motor/esc soon. Still have to decide on the servo. I like my Hitecs, but a 225MG analog is about $30 and the 9650 digital is $50...


I know you weren't, Matt. I just want to get the testing done ASAP so everyone can get set up well in advance of the practice day. Plus I'm kinda looking forward to seeing how it runs on 2S. Who knows, I may end up liking the 2S setup better than 1S/10.5. 

It's kinda like the on-going discusion with the E-1/8 cars. Some guys like to run 6S packs with very low KV motors because it's more efficient/less heat, and some guys like to run 4S and higher KV motors. 

As for servo selection, the front wheels are very well protected in these cars, so the metal gear servo really isn't needed like it is with offroad cars. That said, if the speed and torque numbers of the Hitec are close to the numbers of the 9650, I'd say go ahead and get the Hitec.


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> As for servo selection, the front wheels are very well protected in these cars, so the metal gear servo really isn't needed like it is with offroad cars. That said, if the speed and torque numbers of the Hitec are close to the numbers of the 9650, I'd say go ahead and get the Hitec.


To put servos in perspective, when we used to race 1/10 pan oval back when Zeppelin had a indoor carpet oval track. We used a 9601 servo, which is actually an airplane servo, and since replaced by the 9602, both are considered High-Speed, low torque servos. I believe I still have my original 9601 servo in my old Zeppelin Pan car and have never had any issue with it. Here are the specs on the 9602, anything with more torque than this servo will work without any issue.

9602 Specs
Speed: .11 sec/60° @ 4.8V or .09 sec/60° @ 6V
Torque: 30 oz-in (2.2 kg/cm) @ 4.8V
38 oz-in (2.7 kg/cm) @ 6V
Dimensions: 1.4 x 0.6 x 1.2" (36 x 15 x 31mm)
Weight: 1.1oz (31g)

9650 Specs
SPEED: 0.14 sec/60° @ 4.8V or 0.11 sec/60° @ 6.0V
TORQUE: 50 oz-in (3.6 kg/cm) @ 4.8V
63 oz-in (4.5 kg/cm) @ 6.0V
Dimensions: 1.4 x 0.6 x 1.1" (36 x 15 x 29mm)
Weight: .92oz (26g)


----------



## BuzzBomber

Thanks for the input Nick! The 225 is about the same torque and speed as the 9650 except it's analog. I guess it should work fine.


----------



## nicwald

BuzzBomber said:


> Thanks for the input Nick! The 225 is about the same torque and speed as the 9650 except it's analog. I guess it should work fine.


Yea, its hard to go wrong with servo choice in a Pan Car


----------



## rcworkshopp

spikeitaudi said:


> SO I can run the Mini Caster on the Mini offroad class?


What about my 1/16 slash?


----------



## BuzzBomber

I think that's legal, too. I might bring mine to one of the races, but it's gonna be a flippin' fool with that narrow wheel track unless I lower and stiffen it.


----------



## nicwald

I think its pretty safe to say you can run any 1/16 / 1/18 in the mini classes.


----------



## BuzzBomber

nicwald said:


> I think its pretty safe to say you can run any 1/16 / 1/18 in the mini classes.


One of those losi mini late models would be super cool for mini oval, but I need to buy more cars like I need another appendix.


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> One of those losi mini late models would be super cool for mini oval, but I need to buy more cars like I need another appendix.


Sold my appendix on Ebay to get more cars


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> One of those losi mini late models would be super cool for mini oval, but I need to buy more cars like I need another appendix.


lol! Actually, one of the kids, Mason, has been running a mini late model indoors. And Xtreme has a whole class for them in the winter. 



tobamiester said:


> Sold my appendix on Ebay to get more cars


LOL!!!! You're a mad man!

Are you coming up to the track today for practice?


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> lol! Actually, one of the kids, Mason, has been running a mini late model indoors. And Xtreme has a whole class for them in the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!! You're a mad man!
> 
> Are you coming up to the track today for practice?


Gonna try. Have a few things to sort out with work. If I can get my head down in the laptop and crank them out, and I can get 'clearance' from the authorities @home, I might make it. will be 4ish if I do. I'll text/call beforehand incase the weather takes a turn but I recall it looked decent all day.


----------



## Track_Master

Yeah, the weather looks great for the rest of the day. Probably won't rain til late tonight.


----------



## tobamiester

So Tim, reading an earlier post, you cut your 1/10th tires down to 55.5mm correct ?


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> So Tim, reading an earlier post, you cut your 1/10th tires down to 55.5mm correct ?


Yup. That seems to be a good starting point. If you're looking for a little longer life out of them, start them off a little bigger.


----------



## Track_Master

Toby;
Speaking of truing tires, can I use your truer on Friday down at Xtreme? I just have a pair of 1/12 rears and a pair of 1/10 rears to do.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Toby;
> Speaking of truing tires, can I use your truer on Friday down at Xtreme? I just have a pair of 1/12 rears and a pair of 1/10 rears to do.


Yup. I'll bring it. Can you bring your Tekin Hotwire thingy ? I got my Tekin all setup in the RC12. Hope to get there early enough to test it. 
Also, if my 10.5 arrives, might get to run the WGT too.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Yup. I'll bring it. Can you bring your Tekin Hotwire thingy ? I got my Tekin all setup in the RC12. Hope to get there early enough to test it.
> Also, if my 10.5 arrives, might get to run the WGT too.


Cool! Yup, I'll bring the Hotwire.


----------



## nicwald

Indoor Oval Racing Thread 2009-2010

Post anything related to our indoor oval program here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=268229


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Cool! Yup, I'll bring the Hotwire.


I got the 10.5 for my WGT. I hope to get to Xtreme tomorrow afternoon between 4-5pm. I may hang out a while and have to leave (not race  ) . Babysitting/wife issues..But I'll bring the toys and truer.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> I got the 10.5 for my WGT. I hope to get to Xtreme tomorrow afternoon between 4-5pm. I may hang out a while and have to leave (not race  ) . Babysitting/wife issues..But I'll bring the toys and truer.


Which 10.5 did you get? I like the Tekin motors so far, but eventually I'll get around to trying the Duo II motors. I also had one really good Novak 13.5 last year for running TC at Marshall's. I'm still kicking myself for selling it.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Which 10.5 did you get? I like the Tekin motors so far, but eventually I'll get around to trying the Duo II motors. I also had one really good Novak 13.5 last year for running TC at Marshall's. I'm still kicking myself for selling it.


Novak 10.5 in WGT. Got the Tekin 13.5 in the 12th scale yesterday. Can't wait to get them both on the track...  And I'm all LIPO'd up .. yay


----------



## tobamiester

*Corvette WGT*

Got the body painted up. A departure from my usual colors with a big old yellow stripe down the middle to improve visibility indoors. I'm going to pick up a can of window tint as the windows are huge and you can see ALL the electronics which detracts from the appearance somewhat.

View attachment 92080


View attachment 92081


View attachment 92082


----------



## solographix

tobamiester said:


> Got the body painted up. A departure from my usual colors with a big old yellow stripe down the middle to improve visibility indoors. I'm going to pick up a can of window tint as the windows are huge and you can see ALL the electronics which detracts from the appearance somewhat.
> 
> View attachment 92080
> 
> 
> View attachment 92081
> 
> 
> View attachment 92082


That body sure is sexy, the corvette curves in the body are done brilliantly. I really wish I could put together a rug car. Anyone want a Nitro Hydroplane? LOL


----------



## Wayne Miele

A quick note to anyone racing at Station 2 on sunday. We are going to start racing at 11:00 instead of 12 noon. It gets dark earlier and we want to get in 2 heats and the mains.


----------



## Track_Master

Had a blast at Xtreme last night! My 10R5 was super-dialed and incredi-fast! Toby and I raced our 1S/10.5 GT cars against three 2S/13.5 powered touring cars. After having marshaled for the TC guys over the last 2 months and seeing how fast they were, I was amazed that I won by almost 3 laps. (not bragging or anything) And these guys can drive, too. My fast lap came near the end of the race (6.907 sec.) so I think my gearing is dead on for Xtreme. Probablu add a tooth or two for the Dirt Runners track. 

I can't say enough how much fun these GT cars are going to be on our open-style track at DR. 

And, there's some excellent news on the testing front. I held out and didn't try to convert my car to accept 2S, but I came into a rare win-win situation last night. One of the regulars down at Xtreme, Ken Lee, asked me out of the blue if I'd be willing to build, setup, test and race his new GenX10 that he was about to buy from Chris. Obviously, I told him "hell yeah!", so I now have an official 2S/17.5 test vehicle. I should have it ready by Wednesday and will be testing down at Xtreme on Thursday. That should leave just enough time for the 2S guys to get their motors in time for the practice day on the 24th.

On a down note, Chris tells me that things down at Xtreme have been pretty slow and he's starting to get concerned. I told him to hang in there for when the cold weather comes, business will pick up. This is a great place, a great track and great people and I'd really hate to see him have to close down. We have so much fun there! Hopefully we can get some more DR people going down there this fall and winter to race, in the same way that a handful of us have been going to Station 2. And in turn, I think a few of the Xtreme regulars will be coming up to check out our track and practice with us on the 24th. 

It was also good to see Brian Jr. stop in at Xtreme last night. Hang in there, man. I know it was a tough outdoor season for you guys, but I'm sure you'll have much better luck indoors. You're both very highly valued members of the club, so we'd hate to lose ya.


----------



## Track_Master

By the way, does anyone who is going to Station 2 tomorrow (Wayne, Mark, etc) have a 21.5 that I might be able to borrow for my WGT test this upcoming week? I just wanna have one on hand in case the 17.5 on 2S does prove to be a little faster than the 10.5 on 1S.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> By the way, does anyone who is going to Station 2 tomorrow (Wayne, Mark, etc) have a 21.5 that I might be able to borrow for my WGT test this upcoming week? I just wanna have one on hand in case the 17.5 on 2S does prove to be a little faster than the 10.5 on 1S.


I have one Tim which you can try. Don't know if its a good one or not; never ran it; its like new. brought it by mistake a while back. Never managed to get rid of it. will bring it to Station.


----------



## tobamiester

My experience at Xtreme wasn't so upbeat; but I am so thankful to Tim for working hard to help with my 12R5 hell . Not to mention getting my 10R5 running real nice.

It was another instance of self induce pressure i.e finish painting the 10R5 body in the morning and hitting the track with a new car in the evening; driving it a couple of times and racing it. 

Didn't go as well as my first 12R5 night; but I was happy with 47 laps in the 7min Amain which i think was 6 off the leader.

The 10R5 looks so huge but I started to get the feel for the car at the end of the night. Need to rebuild the front of the car as the steering is not consistent; and the braking is too soft (ESC settings). I think Tim got the gearing right as the motor is super cool after a main/qualifier and it drove very well other than the steering issues.

Just a bad night with the RC18. Rookie/unfortunate mistakes causing the camber link to pop out (twice. and the second time was the B-main, which cost me the A). Lucky the CVD's saved me from a lost dogbone. Second qualifier, I put my transponder in backwards...duh.

As the for 12R5...yikes. The combination of me replacing almost every part of the rear car earlier in the week contributed to grim handing issues. I had enough sanity to just pull out of the main; just to save the car from getting beat up; and ruining everyone else's race.

Last week, I'd replaced the brushed system with a new 13.5 tekin system; new rear pod. replace all the shock oils, and new gearing and switch to 1S LIPO w/ Novak Smart Boost.
Needless to say the brushless system was fast and smooth; and car weights about 4 ounces less (that brushed/4cell setup). But my default choice of 12gauge wire between the speedo and motor (which came with the brushless system) caused alot of friction between the body and chassis. And also the center shock bound up, so the rear was basic static.. after swapping out Tim's 12R5 shock and running without a body; it behaved like it should...(albeit with chunked up tires)

All in all; I've learned that, I have alot to learn about these seemingly simple cars. Despite the frustration of the night; I had a great time with all the guys.


----------



## Wayne Miele

The fact that you had a great time is all that matters. Up at Marshall's I race with guys that are national champions. We are best of freinds and have a blast every time we are together.


----------



## tobamiester

Wayne Miele said:


> The fact that you had a great time is all that matters. Up at Marshall's I race with guys that are national champions. We are best of freinds and have a blast every time we are together.


Totally Wayne. Looking forward to some offroad tomorrow. Saw your message about 11am start @Station. will try and get up there for 10am. see you in the am


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> My experience at Xtreme wasn't so upbeat; but I am so thankful to Tim for working hard to help with my 12R5 hell . Not to mention getting my 10R5 running real nice.
> 
> It was another instance of self induce pressure i.e finish painting the 10R5 body in the morning and hitting the track with a new car in the evening; driving it a couple of times and racing it.
> 
> Didn't go as well as my first 12R5 night; but I was happy with 47 laps in the 7min Amain which i think was 6 off the leader.
> 
> The 10R5 looks so huge but I started to get the feel for the car at the end of the night. Need to rebuild the front of the car as the steering is not consistent; and the braking is too soft (ESC settings). I think Tim got the gearing right as the motor is super cool after a main/qualifier and it drove very well other than the steering issues.
> 
> Just a bad night with the RC18. Rookie/unfortunate mistakes causing the camber link to pop out (twice. and the second time was the B-main, which cost me the A). Lucky the CVD's saved me from a lost dogbone. Second qualifier, I put my transponder in backwards...duh.
> 
> As the for 12R5...yikes. The combination of me replacing almost every part of the rear car earlier in the week contributed to grim handing issues. I had enough sanity to just pull out of the main; just to save the car from getting beat up; and ruining everyone else's race.
> 
> Last week, I'd replaced the brushed system with a new 13.5 tekin system; new rear pod. replace all the shock oils, and new gearing and switch to 1S LIPO w/ Novak Smart Boost.
> Needless to say the brushless system was fast and smooth; and car weights about 4 ounces less (that brushed/4cell setup). But my default choice of 12gauge wire between the speedo and motor (which came with the brushless system) caused alot of friction between the body and chassis. And also the center shock bound up, so the rear was basic static.. after swapping out Tim's 12R5 shock and running without a body; it behaved like it should...(albeit with chunked up tires)
> 
> All in all; I've learned that, I have alot to learn about these seemingly simple cars. Despite the frustration of the night; I had a great time with all the guys.


You're welcome, Toby. I'm starting to see a trend with you in that you always seem to have better runs with your newest car, in this case it was the 10R5. If your motor was cool after the 7 minute A-main, we probably geared you a little low. I only went up 1 tooth (93/34) on your setup from mine (93/33) to be on the safe side. I know from experience that the Novak motors want more gear than almost any other motor, but I didn't want to be responsible for blowing up your motor. lol

For next time, pick up an 88T spur and 35, 36, 37 pinions since you now have the 34T. Start off next time at 88/35 on 55mm tires and you should be noticably faster. 

My 10R5 was turning on a dime all night. The spec lilacs really do loosen the car up, so I'd highly suggest a "somewhat tight" starting setup for everyone who will be running WGT at DR, especially since we're not going to have the kind of bite early on in the season like Xtreme's track does.

Oddly enough, like Toby said, his 10R5 just wouldn't turn, so I kept making small adjustments on it and getting it better each time, til finally we basically put my exact setup on the car except for shock oils. I'm running 40wt in the center shock and 32.5 in the side shock, by the way. Aside from shock oils, I would suggest replacing the front springs with new .018 and while you're at it, pick up a set of .020 to have on hand.


----------



## tobamiester

Thanks Tim...yeah...maybe I can get my memory erased . then the 18R and 12R will be new again...and i might drive better 

Now I know Chris has WiFi at Xtreme, I might start working from there next week  whilst charging I can work..then drive; then charge and work etc etc...


----------



## BuzzBomber

Well, I hope the 17.5 turns out to be the right motor, because I just picked one up along with a servo at T&L while passing through enroute to my short vacation the other day. Now I think all I need is a selection of pinions and spurs and some tire sauce eventually(oh yeah, and some time to _build_ the car).


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Well, I hope the 17.5 turns out to be the right motor, because I just picked one up along with a servo at T&L while passing through enroute to my short vacation the other day. Now I think all I need is a selection of pinions and spurs and some tire sauce eventually(oh yeah, and some time to _build_ the car).


I'm pretty sure it will be the motor. I also borrowed a 21.5 from Toby yesterday in case the 17.5 is too "hot". I finished building Ken Lee's GenX10 and I'm really impressed with the design and fit & finish of the car. The instructions were also excellent. Now I just have to mount my electronics in it and do the body and it'll be ready to test. Once I do the test, I'll report back with the gear selection and rollout for the 2S motor. 

Matt: If you're really short on time, maybe I can meet you somewhere and you can drop off the kit with me and I'll build it for you. All you'd have to do then is mount and paint the body. Just a thought.

Ken's car turned out real nice, and I'm even considering getting one for myself, depending on how I like it when I test it out.


----------



## Track_Master

Toby: I just realized something we didn't check on your 10R5 Friday night that could help your steering issue a lot. Is your battery set in the front or rear position? Even though it seems counter-intuitive, you'll get more steering with the battery to the rear. If it was already to the rear, the next thing I would suggest is that you rake the car a litte by lowering the front ride height about .5mm. You can also try 40wt oil in your center shock.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Toby: I just realized something we didn't check on your 10R5 Friday night that could help your steering issue a lot. Is your battery set in the front or rear position? Even though it seems counter-intuitive, you'll get more steering with the battery to the rear. If it was already to the rear, the next thing I would suggest is that you rake the car a litte by lowering the front ride height about .5mm. You can also try 40wt oil in your center shock.


Thanks Tim. I'll have a play...feel like I need another 48hours sleep after this weekends racing


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Thanks Tim. I'll have a play...feel like I need another 48hours sleep after this weekends racing


I know what you mean... I was exhausted and had a splitting sinus headache just in time for the start of the 1/8 buggy A-main that lasted well into last night. And the droning sound of my Mustang's engine didn't help on the entire ride home from the track. Oh well... That's the price we pay for having so much fun with our toys.


----------



## Track_Master

Ken Lee: I know you're not signed up on Hobbytalk yet, but in case you're checking out the thread, your car is done and all ready for its maiden run down at Xtreme on Thursday. If you can make it, I'll be there at 3pm, when Will is opening the doors. 

CRC forgot to include the front wheel bearings, so I e-mailed them yesterday and they sent them right out. According to UPS, they should be here tomorrow. 

I'm pretty happy with the way the body turned out. I used the bright silver you bought to do a sweet little fade into your signature blue color from front to rear. It's good that you got the bright metallic silver. It blended easier and actually looks like color-changing paint where it blends with the blue. I also used a lot of white on the car so you'll have an easier time seeing it when you take it to the darker tracks, like DR and Marshall's.

I had to add 1.5 oz to the right side to get it to balance on the balance buttons. Race ready, the car weighs 2.43 lbs (38.80 oz. or 1100 grams) with an IP 3800 2S lipo pack. That's still 1.2 oz. or 34 grams under the "legal" weight of 2 lbs-8 oz. With my Reedy 5000 pack, the car makes weight by about .75 oz but requires removal of the foam battery thingies. 

I'll weigh my 10R5 in full race trim when I put everything back in it.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Tim, post up your findings when you get a chance to run it. I have an idea for a starting point for gearing, and I want to see if I'm close. I should be able to start building the car sometime this week. Just have to finish up a few household chores first.


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Tim, post up your findings when you get a chance to run it. I have an idea for a starting point for gearing, and I want to see if I'm close. I should be able to start building the car sometime this week. Just have to finish up a few household chores first.


Yup. I'll get it dialed in on Thursday and post all the info right here. The 17.5 on 2S should use close to the same gearing/rollout as 1S/10.5. I run 93/33 on 55.25mm tires in my 10R5 at Xtreme, but that gearing didn't wanna fit the GenX10 with the Tekin motor, so I had to go 88/32.


----------



## nicwald

Attention - Official Announcement

The indoor race scheduled for November 21st has to be rescheduled to November 28th due to church conflicts with the parish hall.


----------



## kenleeRC

Tim & Toby, this is Ken from Xtreme RC. I'm finally signed into Hobbytalk as a registered user, no longer a guest status.

Tim, that paint job on that body is awesome. I'm going to use those same colors on my CRC Gen XL. Thanks...

Hopefully things will be slow Thursday at work and I can get to Xtreme by 5:30PM...


----------



## Track_Master

kenleeRC said:


> Tim & Toby, this is Ken from Xtreme RC. I'm finally signed into Hobbytalk as a registered user, no longer a guest status.
> 
> Tim, that paint job on that body is awesome. I'm going to use those same colors on my CRC Gen XL. Thanks...
> 
> Hopefully things will be slow Thursday at work and I can get to Xtreme by 5:30PM...


Welcome to the forums, Ken. I'm glad you like the body. It actually looks better in person. The fade effect turned out pretty cool. I'll do my best to keep it off the pipes on Thursday. If it drives even close to how good my 10R5 does, that won't be a problem.  :thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

kenleeRC said:


> Tim & Toby, this is Ken from Xtreme RC. I'm finally signed into Hobbytalk as a registered user, no longer a guest status.
> 
> Tim, that paint job on that body is awesome. I'm going to use those same colors on my CRC Gen XL. Thanks...
> 
> Hopefully things will be slow Thursday at work and I can get to Xtreme by 5:30PM...


Hey Ken, Welcome  I hope to make it up to Xtreme Thursday afternoon also.


----------



## Track_Master

:woohoo: CRC came through with the front wheel bearings for Ken's GenX10, so the test session is a "go" for tomorrow. :thumbsup:

Toby: If you can make it to Xtreme tomorrow, would you mind bringing your video camera and filming for a few minutes? We gotta inspire Matt to get crackin' on his GenX10.


----------



## koopal

hi Tim, Toby & Ken, its your fellow xtremercaddict, Ramil.:wave:
Tim, I want one too. Ken, trade you with my TC :tongue:
See you guys next friday..


----------



## Track_Master

koopal said:


> hi Tim, Toby & Ken, its your fellow xtremercaddict, Ramil.:wave:
> Tim, I want one too. Ken, trade you with my TC :tongue:
> See you guys next friday..


Welcome to the forum, Ramil. Tell you what, I'll build you one and do the body too if you'll buy me Wendy's two Fridays in a row.  (My car-building price went up from a "fish sandwich" to a "Classic Triple Value Meal with a Frosty" x2) lol!!

And you gotta promise to come up and race it at our track once in a while too.


----------



## Track_Master

Toby: One more favor to ask. In addition to the camera, truer and power supply, can you also bring your laptop to Xtreme today? Just in case I need to change some things on the RS in Ken's GenX10.


----------



## BuzzBomber

I started building the Gen X10, but it's been slow going. Have family visiting, so I have to steal a few minutes here and there(should've just brought it to work for my lunch break). I have the rear pod mounted and built up the tweak plates, need to mount them and build the dampers next. Also discovered I need to buy some good nut drivers - I split the tamiya style wrench tightening the ball studs.


----------



## spikeitaudi

Tim, Nice job on that paint job. Looks good.


----------



## Track_Master

spikeitaudi said:


> Tim, Nice job on that paint job. Looks good.



Thanks, Alvin. I think I've gone about as far as I can go with rattle cans. It's time for me to get an airbrush.


----------



## Track_Master

World GT Drivers: I just got back from Xtreme. Testing on Ken's GenX10 was interesting to say the least. I got the car handling well, but still not quite "there". Still, not bad for only 4 or 5 hours of tuning, runing, tuning some more, etc...

The 2S/17.5 combo is bonkers-fast. Noticably faster than 1S/10.5 and it was almost undriveable on the tight track at Xtreme. The rip on the bottom end was just insane! Fast lap was a 6.8, avg laps around 7.0-7.1, but that was only because the car was so fast that it was hard to drive accurately. I'm sure the car on 2S/17.5 will go 6.7 and even 6.6 when I get the car set up perfect and have more time under my belt with it. I also think that the difference will be even more noticable on a more open track like our track than the tight track at Xtreme. 

My fast lap in the 10R5 with it 100% "dialed" was a 6.9 and average laps were between 7.0 and 7.2

So anyway, I changed the GenX10 over to the 21.5 Pulse, and after a few gearing changes I had the car running consistent 7.2s, but ran out of time to test further cause William had to close and lock up. One less tooth of pinion and I'm sure the car would have been running 7.0-7.1 laps. 

So based on this test, I think Brian Carey and Wayne were right when they said that 2S/21.5 is equal to 1S/10.5. BUT, and this is a big but, I would suggest that we wait til the practice day where we can run all 3 setups on _our_ track and make a final decision then.


----------



## Track_Master

Just a little addendum to the above post. The 2S/17.5 and 21.5 test was done using an IP 3800 35C lipo. I'd assume that a higher capacity, higher "C" rated battery would make it just a bit faster. I'll go out on a limb and guess that a 5000 mAh 35C or 40C pack with a 21.5 would be a near perfect match for 1S/10.5, but like I said, we can nail it down on the 24th.


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> hi Tim, Toby & Ken, its your fellow xtremercaddict, Ramil.:wave:
> Tim, I want one too. Ken, trade you with my TC :tongue:
> See you guys next friday..


Hey man, welcome 

See you on the 23rd @ Xtreme
-toby


----------



## nicwald

Sounds good Tim, thanks for all the leg work and updates!! :thumbsup: 

It looks like it is going to be a very promising class, and it sounds like we will be able to make the 2 battery configurations work, which I think will help the class grow. Looking forward to the Dirt Runners testing sessios with multiple World GTs on the track!


----------



## BuzzBomber

Oy, not what I wanted to hear. I already had to sell my Monster GT to finance the Havoc Pro/17.5 combo. and I'm tapped out for $$$ at this point. I still need to get at least 1 transponder and that's all the money I have left.


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Oy, not what I wanted to hear. I already had to sell my Monster GT to finance the Havoc Pro/17.5 combo. and I'm tapped out for $$$ at this point. I still need to get at least 1 transponder and that's all the money I have left.


Matt,
I feel bad that I was wrong about the 17.5, but I really thought it would end up being the 2S motor. Who knows, it still may. We need to test on our track to make sure. 

And if 21.5 ends up being the 2S motor, I'd bet that there would be someone willing to trade you a 21.5 for your 17.5. Not to put Toby on the spot, but the Trinity Pulse 21.5 I tested with yesterday is his, and it felt like a real solid motor, so maybe you could work something out with him.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Matt,
> I feel bad that I was wrong about the 17.5, but I really thought it would end up being the 2S motor. Who knows, it still may. We need to test on our track to make sure.
> 
> And if 21.5 ends up being the 2S motor, I'd bet that there would be someone willing to trade you a 21.5 for your 17.5. Not to put Toby on the spot, but the Trinity Pulse 21.5 I tested with yesterday is his, and it felt like a real solid motor, so maybe you could work something out with him.


Yeah, we can def work something out Matt if your interested. I won't be running it as I'm all tied into 1s now.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Not your fault at all Tim. It's good to get this information before the season, however it shakes out. I have a habit of researching and making assumptions based on data gathered by others without knowing all the involved factors, and occasionally, it bites me. I did a lot of poking around other fora before buying, and pretty much everywhere agreed that 2S/17.5 was competitive with 1S/10.5 and that they were running together without major problems. I only saw a few posts pointing to 21.5 as "the" 2S alternative. I guess you can't believe the innernetz all the time. We'll see what shakes out.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Yeah, we can def work something out Matt if your interested. I won't be running it as I'm all tied into 1s now.


I'll try not to blow it up between now and the 24th.  Last night, I made 3 pinion changes once I had the 21.5 in the car, going progressively lower each time and quite literally for each tooth I went down, I picked up .2/lap and ended up with two 7.2 laps but ran out of time because William needed to close the shop. I was 1, maybe 2 teeth of pinion away from having it dialed. I'm still amazed at how much rip the 17.5 had. It was nuts, but made for really great laps when I could keep the car in the groove. The 1S/10.5 and 2S/21.5 is just a lot more drivable and had a very similar "feel".

So my basic plan on the 24th is to first run the 2S/21.5 set up in the GenX10, rolled out at 63.50mm, tune from there and get it as fast as possible all the while monitoring temps every couple minutes. That'll give me a baseline.

Then I'll solder in the 17.5 and roll that out at about 58mm for starters, monitor temps, tune for max performance and get that baseline.

Then switch over to 1S/10.5 in my 10R5 rolled out at around 63.50mm, tune from there and get a baseline. 

Hey, and if I'm _really_ lucky, I might actually have a few minutes to run one of the other 4 cars I plan on running this season. :freak: lol


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> Hey, and if I'm _really_ lucky, I might actually have a few minutes to run one of the other 4 cars I plan on running this season. :freak: lol


You are a mad man Tim! 5 classes, that is Ironman level 

I used to race 4 and pit an additional 3 indoors - made for a busy day/night of racing - thats why I scaled back so much


----------



## Track_Master

nicwald said:


> *You are a mad man Tim*! 5 classes, that is Ironman level
> 
> I used to race 4 and pit an additional 3 indoors - made for a busy day/night of racing - thats why I scaled back so much


You only just realised that I'm insane? lol :freak:

I'm gonna give it a shot, but if I start to stress out like I did last winter, I'll scale back a little. I think it'll be do-able now that everything is lipo. Just having to babysit six 4-cell packs last year (for 1/12 road and 1/10 oval) kinda helped put me over the edge. That, as well as putting too much pressure on myself to win every time I was on the track... But I "get it" now, though. 

It also helps that we run a lot of classes and there are decent breaks in between races (except for roadcourse, where I'm assuming I'll be running 3 in a row between stock 18R, 1/12 and WGT. No biggy... I can skip a qually now and then if I feel too rushed.

(Don't mind me... I'm just thinking out loud and trying to rationalize the insanity of trying to run 5 classes.) lol

So anyway... What's the good word on your WGT car? You just about ready? Less than 8 days to go now. Chop-chop!


----------



## Grumpynm

Hello all
Any suggestions on gearing/rollout on a 1/10 scale oval with single cell lipo and 13.5 combo??? be kind...lolo


----------



## rcworkshopp

Is there anyway to make the 18r turn any sharper? I was getting it ready and it sure makes wide turns. Maybe it's norm but I don't know.


----------



## Track_Master

Grumpynm said:


> Hello all
> Any suggestions on gearing/rollout on a 1/10 scale oval with single cell lipo and 13.5 combo??? be kind...lolo


Hey, Brian. Long time, no see. How ya been? Bart suggested on the DR oval thread to run 4.00 - 4.10, but it depends on what motor and ESC you're running. I'd say start at around 3.90, check temps after a minute or two and work from there. Assuming a tire diameter of 56mm, start with 78/44 and work from there. If your tires are smaller than 56, gear just a bit higher. If your tires are bigger than 56, gear just a bit lower.



rcworkshopp said:


> Is there anyway to make the 18r turn any sharper? I was getting it ready and it sure makes wide turns. Maybe it's norm but I don't know.


Increase the travel/throw of the steering til the wheels start to chatter when you hold the car in your hand while applying throttle and turning the wheel to full lock, then back it off a click or two on the radio. Another thing these cars are known for is having unequal steering throw to one side or the other. The one weak link with the 18R is the servo saver. You can dial it in with your radio, assuming you're not using the stock XP2


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Increase the travel/throw of the steering til the wheels start to chatter when you hold the car in your hand while applying throttle and turning the wheel to full lock, then back it off a click or two on the radio. Another thing these cars are known for is having unequal steering throw to one side or the other. The one weak link with the 18R is the servo saver. You can dial it in with your radio, assuming you're not using the stock XP2


Yeah. I confirm the 18R's steering is not too great. One possible light at the end of the tunnel is Associated are about to release an SC18 which has a new Servo saver. Maybe when those SC18 parts are available we can put them in the 18R and things will improve.


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> So anyway... What's the good word on your WGT car? You just about ready? Less than 8 days to go now. Chop-chop!


We'll see - I', still not sure what classes I am going to be running this year indoors, last year I only ran 1 - maybe I'll go for 2 again with the LiPo's... hard call, don't want to cut into movie time  now if only I could get WiFi in the parish hall for some netflix streaming.....


----------



## Grumpynm

Thanks Tim..I wasn't sure where to start with the 13.5 and 1 cell lipo


----------



## radsnappy

:wave:hey sr , whats up , better go to the oval thread or you might get jumped on , haha, what kinda body are you runnin , the one from last year or a c.o.t.


----------



## Track_Master

Grumpynm said:


> Thanks Tim..I wasn't sure where to start with the 13.5 and 1 cell lipo


Now that I've been running 1S for a few months, I can say without question, the gearing window is much tighter than it was with 4 cell, especially with higher turn motors like a 13.5. The 10.5 in my WGT car seems to have a slightly bigger gearing window, but the 12R5 on 1S/13.5 is pretty tricky to gear.


----------



## Grumpynm

radsnappy said:


> :wave:hey sr , whats up , better go to the oval thread or you might get jumped on , haha, what kinda body are you runnin , the one from last year or a c.o.t.


I'm going to start with last years body...(don't want to crash a new one) as the season starts I'll change to whatever the rules call for.
Who makes the cot body...yes I'm behind you guys..and yes I have enjoyed the break...


----------



## radsnappy

Grumpynm said:


> I'm going to start with last years body...(don't want to crash a new one) as the season starts I'll change to whatever the rules call for.
> Who makes the cot body...yes I'm behind you guys..and yes I have enjoyed the break...


protoform makes one which is most popular , mcallister also make one which i have , look in my pics , but i just found out that if you call them directly they can vacume form it to .03 instead of .04 which meanes it will be lighter because the one in stock is about 14 grms heavier than the protoform, just alittle info:wave:


----------



## BuzzBomber

WGT car's coming together, should have it done by tomorrow night, sans body...bought out HTUSA's stock of 64P gears and can work out a 55-65mm rollout, so I've got a starting point at least. Hopefully, I'll be able to make the practice day with a runnable car ......


----------



## sleepy91804

so it looks like WGT is going 21.5 2 cell or 10.5 1 cell that sticks i was looking forward to run it but i had 27t 2 cell


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> WGT car's coming together, should have it done by tomorrow night, sans body...bought out HTUSA's stock of 64P gears and can work out a 55-65mm rollout, so I've got a starting point at least. Hopefully, I'll be able to make the practice day with a runnable car ......


Sounds good, Matt. That should cover you no matter what the 2S motor ends up being. 



sleepy91804 said:


> so it looks like WGT is going 21.5 2 cell or 10.5 1 cell that sticks i was looking forward to run it but i had 27t 2 cell


Don't give up, Brian. We'll work it out so everyone can run and have a good time. 

That leads me to another idea. Now that it seems we have 2 guys who want to run 2S and either a 17.5 or 27T, and I have Ken's GenX10 so I can also run 2S/17.5, it seems that only leaves Toby with 1S/10.5. Hopefully we can find time on Saturday to test 1S/7.5 and 8.5, assuming that it and 2S/17.5 won't be too fast for our track. With our open layout with the wide lanes, it might not be too fast. 

I'm flexible when it comes to power options, especially since one of the reasons this class was created was to help bring more outdoor guys indoors. So I say that we just try a bunch of different stuff on Saturday, have some fun with our cars and go from there. :thumbsup:


----------



## sleepy91804

sound's good to me


----------



## radsnappy

hey jr , if your intrested i have a spare 10.5 lmk ,would trade you for a 17.5 if you want


----------



## koopal

Mr. Tim, I just got a new Gen X 10 kit w/ a Corvette body (want 10R5 cuz I got a 12R5 but I got a good deal on the Gen X):thumbsup:You know that I got zero tuning skills If you can built/tune it, that would be awesome sir.


----------



## rcworkshopp

I guess I am only running my 18R. Novak still has the 1s 13.5 on backorder. I guess that's kinda good since I did not build my car yet.


----------



## Track_Master

koopal said:


> Mr. Tim, I just got a new Gen X 10 kit w/ a Corvette body (want 10R5 cuz I got a 12R5 but I got a good deal on the Gen X):thumbsup:You know that I got zero tuning skills If you can built/tune it, that would be awesome sir.


What's in it for me? lol  

Do you have a motor, ESC and servo for it already? Also, you'll need a smaller spur like a 96 or 93. The 110 spur it comes with is too big for the motors we run. I'll be at Xtreme tomorrow from like 2-8 if you wanna drop it off with me then. Otherwise, bring it on Friday night. :wave:


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> I guess I am only running my 18R. Novak still has the 1s 13.5 on backorder. I guess that's kinda good since I did not build my car yet.


My "uneducated" guess is that the Havoc 1S is still a few weeks away. You might be better off just getting a Tekin RS and Smart Boost. The Havoc looks like it would be difficult to fit under a 1/12 GTP body. 

Weren't you also planning on running your Tamiya touring car? Bring that up. I know there are a few guys that wanna run TC again this year.


----------



## Track_Master

Ken Lee: Disregard the last PM I sent you. I found a better and cheaper way to mount 1S in the GenX10.


----------



## BuzzBomber

I have the chassis done for my Gen X10. Soldered up battery connector and quick programmed the ESC and centered the steering, and I swapped in a 96T spur to start with. I need a few more spurs and pinions though for spares and variety. I built the suspension and steering per the manual so we'll see how well that works out of the box. 
Did not get a chance to get any traction compound - how badly will that affect me for practice runs? Oh, and I don't know anything about gluing foams; I've seen it mentioned as wise to at least glue the bead area, but not sure if regular CA/tire glue or what. We'll try the tires at 59mm before I beg somebody's truer, just to see how it works. At my skill level, a few mm of diameter off the "hot" setup might not make a difference. Besides they'll last longer this way, right?

Hoping to be ready for Saturday. Guess I can tweak the Slash for carpet mode and run that if all else fails.


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> I have the chassis done for my Gen X10. Soldered up battery connector and quick programmed the ESC and centered the steering, and I swapped in a 96T spur to start with. I need a few more spurs and pinions though for spares and variety. I built the suspension and steering per the manual so we'll see how well that works out of the box.
> Did not get a chance to get any traction compound - how badly will that affect me for practice runs? Oh, and I don't know anything about gluing foams; I've seen it mentioned as wise to at least glue the bead area, but not sure if regular CA/tire glue or what.
> 
> Hoping to be ready for Saturday. Guess I can tweak the Slash for carpet mode and run that if all else fails.


Good job, Matt! I'm glad you got it done. I only made a couple of minor tweaks to the GenX10 kit setup. I'm running 40 wt. center shock oil and 30K in the damper tubes. The 3K that the kit comes with is a little soft. The car felt a little twitchy at first with the inline axles, but it was good once I got used to it. Also, Xtreme is a much higher grip track than ours will be, at least in the beginning, so I would suggest starting with the trailing axle setup on our track, especially since you don't really need aggressive steering on our track, unlike at Xtreme. Same goes for the wheelbase and track width settings. When I set the car up to run at Xtreme, I'm running the wheel base short and track width middle with 5* caster blocks and 2 shims to the back, 1 to the front, -1.5* camber, .5mm rear droop, 0 front droop.

For DR, I'll initially set the car up with 30wt oil in the center shock, 1mm rear droop, middle wheelbase, middle track width, trailing axles, .5mm front droop, -1* camber

You'll definitely need traction compound. Jack the Gripper is excellent and a lot of guys seem to like Niftech as well. If you can't come up with any compound by Saturday, you can use mine. I have both Jack & Paragon. 

Speaking of compound, I tried a bunch of different widths and soak times and found that the car likes 1/2 of the fronts to be compounded and full on the rears and for the same amount of time. That's quite a bit different than my 1/12 car in that it likes a 20 minute soak on the full rears and 10 minutes on half of the fronts. I also glued just the outer bead on the front tires. Just use regular CA glue. That helps keep the foam from rolling over the rim and causing the car to traction roll.

You'll also want to true down your tires some if you haven't already. 56-57mm is probably a good starting point to get maximum wear from them. Cutting the tires down will reduce the rolling mass that the motor has to power and, more importantly, it will greatly reduce the chance that you'll chunk a tire. 

If you want, I can help you with the fine tuning on Saturday, like setting tweak, droop, etc

and here's the link to the rollout site in case anyone needs it: http://gearchart.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=chart.create


----------



## rcworkshopp

Track_Master said:


> My "uneducated" guess is that the Havoc 1S is still a few weeks away. You might be better off just getting a Tekin RS and Smart Boost. The Havoc looks like it would be difficult to fit under a 1/12 GTP body.
> 
> Weren't you also planning on running your Tamiya touring car? Bring that up. I know there are a few guys that wanna run TC again this year.


I don't remember what motor can i use in the Tamiya?


----------



## Track_Master

rcworkshopp said:


> I don't remember what motor can i use in the Tamiya?


Last year we ran stock 27T or 17.5 in the touring road course class, but there's also a few guys who run 19T/10.5 touring oval.


----------



## Wayne Miele

Spoke to John Briemier and he said he will be there saturday with the road rail to set up the road course.


----------



## Track_Master

Wayne Miele said:


> Spoke to John Briemier and he said he will be there saturday with the road rail to set up the road course.


Excellent!


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> W.... I'll be at Xtreme tomorrow from like 2-8 if you wanna drop it off with me then. Otherwise, bring it on Friday night. :wave:


I hope to be at Xtreme tomorrow too. I'll try and get there earlier than last week so I can play some more...I'm itching for some trigger-time  ...It was a long weekend of doing chores and no racing ..LOL...

I ran a car up and down the driveway today..but it didn't do it for me


----------



## Track_Master

Count 2 more entries into the stock 18R road course class. Jason just told me that Aaron and Daniel will be running them with us, too. :thumbsup: 

So far that makes:
Me
Toby
Randy
Wayne
Nick DelCampo
Aaron
Daniel

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Count 2 more entries into the stock 18R road course class. Jason just told me that Aaron and Daniel will be running them with us, too. :thumbsup:
> 
> So far that makes:
> Me
> Toby
> Randy
> Wayne
> Nick DelCampo
> Aaron
> Daniel
> 
> Am I missing anyone?


Lucas


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Lucas



Excellent! 8 cars already and I'll bet that it will grow as the season goes on.


----------



## solographix

Is the RC18R class a true stock class? As in true I mean box motors, batteries, etc?


----------



## tobamiester

solographix said:


> Is the RC18R class a true stock class? As in true I mean box motors, batteries, etc?


Stock 18R motor/esc/chassis. Some mods to suspension allowed (springs, turnbuckles and such), and also gearing.
We can run Lipo I believe at DR (NIMH only at Xtreme).


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Stock 18R motor/esc/chassis. Some mods to suspension allowed (springs, turnbuckles and such), and also gearing.
> We can run Lipo I believe at DR (NIMH only at Xtreme).


Yup, just like Toby says.... Also, 18R foam tires, upgraded servo, any radio and 2S hardcase lipo are also legal. 

One caveat with the radio... For some reason, the stock ESC in the 18R doesn't seem to work with DSM1 radios, but seems to work fine with DSM2.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Yup, just like Toby says.... Also, 18R foam tires, upgraded servo, any radio and 2S hardcase lipo are also legal.
> 
> One caveat with the radio... For some reason, the stock ESC in the 18R doesn't seem to work with DSM1 radios, but seems to work fine with DSM2.


I have a DSM1 SR3000 in mine and been running like that without issues. But I have heard of people having issues with Spektrum's and the stock XP esc. I got lucky I guess  or maybe I can use this excuse for my poor driving come next race day


----------



## Track_Master

Ken Lee: Chris was just playing a joke on you when you called.  There was no "crash" and nothing is broken/chipped or even scratched on your car.  In fact, I don't think I even bumped a pipe during three full runs with it today.  :thumbsup: 

On a side note, I got the car _pretty well _dialed in and found the rollout for the car/motor and was running 7.1 and 7.2 laps with the 2S/21.5 today, and the fastest lap was a 7.021, so I think it's safe to say that it will be competitive, if not a dead-on match for the 1S/10.5. The car is still a little less stable/consistent than my 10R5 is, but I think switching to the trailing axles will cure that and probably pick me up an extra tenth or so and make the car a little more consistent.

On another side note, I finally managed to find the "missing horsepower" in the 13.5 in my 1/12 car. For all the people who are saying to gear motors really low when running the RS with full boost and full turbo, that just isn't the case, at least with my particular RS and Redline 13.5.


----------



## kenleeRC

Tim: I knew Chris was just joking around. I didn't even believe him for a second. 

Gen X10 - I'm curious to see what the difference in lap times will be between the various battery/motor combinations at DR's track

1/12th car with the Tekin 13.5, Yesterday, I found the same to be true regarding the low gearing. I tried a higher gear just for kicks (while keeping an eye on the motor temp) and I found the "missing horsepower".


----------



## Track_Master

Ramil:
I put your 1S lipo on my charger just to check it out and it was reading 4.62V
:freak: Did you get that lipo when you bought the GenX or was that your lipo? I discharged it down to 3.7V, charged it to 4.2V and then discharged it back to 3.7V. It seems ok. Just make sure you set your charger for "1S Lipo" next time you charge it.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Great. I looked over the pinions I bought the other day, and somehow, I wound up with a couple 48P mixed in. They were in the rack with the 64P gears. So now, I only have 110t, 104t, and 96t spurs and 29t and 33t pinions. Still, with box-stock tires that gives me a ~63mm rollout on the 33/96 combo I put on the car, so I may be able to start out with that for saturday and order some more later. 

I trimmed the body last night and switched to the long wheelbase and trailing axles, and I laterally balanced the chassis, and then drove a few laps around the basement to check everything out. So far, so good.


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Great. I looked over the pinions I bought the other day, and somehow, I wound up with a couple 48P mixed in. They were in the rack with the 64P gears. So now, I only have 110t, 104t, and 96t spurs and 29t and 33t pinions. Still, with box-stock tires that gives me a ~63mm rollout on the 33/96 combo I put on the car, so I may be able to start out with that for saturday and order some more later.
> 
> I trimmed the body last night and switched to the long wheelbase and trailing axles, and I laterally balanced the chassis, and then drove a few laps around the basement to check everything out. So far, so good.


That should put you right in the ballpark to start. And if the motor runs a little hot, you can reduce your rollout by cutting down the tires some.


----------



## BuzzBomber

That's what I was hoping for, Tim. I *might* get a chance to head for Xtreme or T&L to pick up some more pinions (and hopefully a spare set of tires and compound) before Saturday, but chances are I'll have to make do for now.


----------



## crf311

Track_Master said:


> Count 2 more entries into the stock 18R road course class. Jason just told me that Aaron and Daniel will be running them with us, too. :thumbsup:
> 
> So far that makes:
> Me
> Toby
> Randy
> Wayne
> Nick DelCampo
> Aaron
> Daniel
> 
> Am I missing anyone?


Don't forget me... but I still have to tear it apart and get it setup... as well as figure out what to do about the spectrum issue.


----------



## Track_Master

crf311 said:


> Don't forget me... but I still have to tear it apart and get it setup... as well as figure out what to do about the spectrum issue.


Cool. Which Spectrum Tx/Rx do you have? I use the DX3R and have run a 3100 and the 3520 (both are DSM2) with no issues, and Toby has run his on DSM1 and says it works fine, so maybe it's only _some_ of the stock ESCs that have trouble with Spectrum systems. 

I remember back a few pages you were looking into running a pan car class also. Have you decided on a car yet? If you're just getting back into the hobby, a World GT car might be just the ticket for you. They're stable enough to be easy to drive, but fast enough so that you won't outgrow it once you get your driving chops back up. The 1/10 cars are probably also a little better suited for our slightly bumpy track than 1/12 cars. (Not to say that 1/12 cars don't also run great on our track or anything, just that they require a lot of finesse to turn fast laps.)  :thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Cool. Which Spectrum Tx/Rx do you have? I use the DX3R and have run a 3100 and the 3520 (both are DSM2) with no issues, and Toby has run his on DSM1 and says it works fine, so maybe it's only _some_ of the stock ESCs that have trouble with Spectrum systems.
> ...


I'll be able to double validate the DSM1 compatibility soon. I got my son a 18R and a SR3000 DSM1 receiver. Once his DX3 tranny comes we'll see if it has issues. That'll be a good test as the ESC, receiver and tranny are older generation stuff so maybe the issues will show up...


----------



## koopal

Track_Master said:


> Ramil:
> I put your 1S lipo on my charger just to check it out and it was reading 4.62V
> :freak: Did you get that lipo when you bought the GenX or was that your lipo? I discharged it down to 3.7V, charged it to 4.2V and then discharged it back to 3.7V. It seems ok. Just make sure you set your charger for "1S Lipo" next time you charge it.


Tim
it's my old 1S lipo, maybe I did not set my charger to 1S. ,Thanks. 
maybe something like this for the body


----------



## crf311

Track_Master said:


> Cool. Which Spectrum Tx/Rx do you have? I use the DX3R and have run a 3100 and the 3520 (both are DSM2) with no issues, and Toby has run his on DSM1 and says it works fine, so maybe it's only _some_ of the stock ESCs that have trouble with Spectrum systems.
> 
> I remember back a few pages you were looking into running a pan car class also. Have you decided on a car yet? If you're just getting back into the hobby, a World GT car might be just the ticket for you. They're stable enough to be easy to drive, but fast enough so that you won't outgrow it once you get your driving chops back up. The 1/10 cars are probably also a little better suited for our slightly bumpy track than 1/12 cars. (Not to say that 1/12 cars don't also run great on our track or anything, just that they require a lot of finesse to turn fast laps.)  :thumbsup:


Not sure what Spectrum rx but I'll know tonight when I get home. For WGT I'll be going with the Associated. The whole gearing and rollout thing is a little confusing but im going for it reguardless. I'll be using my QC2 and a brushed motor not yet determined as well as 1 cell lipo's. So RC18R stock , WGT, and mini offroad.


----------



## Track_Master

koopal said:


> Tim
> it's my old 1S lipo, maybe I did not set my charger to 1S. ,Thanks.
> maybe something like this for the body


It turns out that your lipo wasn't quite that high, but still it was over 4.2v. After checking it with my charger, I checked it with a voltmeter and it showed 4.34v. So then I checked all of my packs on my charger and the voltmeter. It turns out that my charger is .28v off. Meaning, when it finishes charging a 1S pack to 4.2v, the pack is actually at 3.92V. So basically I've been *starting* races at the same voltages the rest of you guys have been *finishing* the races. lol Who knows how long it's been like this. Probably since about 2 months ago when I had a weird issue with it up at the DR offroad track during a practice. 

Cool. Yeah, I can do something like that with the C6R body. The white and yellow with some black striping will be nice and easy to see at any track.


----------



## tobamiester

Tim,

Will a hardcase 18th Scale 2s LIPO fit in the 18R ? As this is a new class for DR we setting an rules on this ? Eitherway, have any recommendations on what pack to get for running 18R @ DR ?


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Tim,
> 
> Will a hardcase 18th Scale 2s LIPO fit in the 18R ? As this is a new class for DR we setting an rules on this ? Eitherway, have any recommendations on what pack to get for running 18R @ DR ?


The Duratrax hardcase 2S mini lipo with the 3.5mm bullets will fit the 18R with the use of a foam spacer. That's the pack I'll be getting when I have the cash to spare. I can't remember the stock number, but I'm pretty sure it's an 1800 mAh pack. As for the rules, I'm pretty sure Nick said that we're allowing lipos in the minis this year.


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> As for the rules, I'm pretty sure Nick said that we're allowing lipos in the minis this year.


 
Indeed we are.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> The Duratrax hardcase 2S mini lipo with the 3.5mm bullets will fit the 18R with the use of a foam spacer. That's the pack I'll be getting when I have the cash to spare. I can't remember the stock number, but I'm pretty sure it's an 1800 mAh pack. As for the rules, I'm pretty sure Nick said that we're allowing lipos in the minis this year.


http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXNA0&P=7

this one I presume. thanks


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXNA0&P=7
> 
> this one I presume. thanks


Yup. That's the one.


----------



## radsnappy

hey ramil , whats up longtimenosee , maybe seeya saturday at dr , ray


----------



## Track_Master

I did some more testing with my charger and the voltmeter last night and found that the voltage reading is accurate to within .02V for NiMH and dead-on for 2S lipo packs . It's only 1S lipo packs where the voltage reading on the charger is off by .28V - .31V. Very strange. :drunk:


----------



## BuzzBomber

Too bad about the charger, Tim. If it would help to get you through the day, I could lend you my Triton on Saturday - I usually bring it along for backup. I've used it to charge tiny 1S packs for a micro heli and they come off at 4.1-4.2V so it shouldn't have any issues.

I put the base color on the Sophia body last night, got to finish it tonight so it'll have a day to dry.

What time does the track open Saturday? I may only be able to hang around for a few hours depending on the schedule...


----------



## nicwald

We are going to start setting up at 1, the more people that come to help setup, the quicker it will be ready to be run.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Cool. Thanks for the info, Nick.


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Too bad about the charger, Tim. If it would help to get you through the day, I could lend you my Triton on Saturday - I usually bring it along for backup. I've used it to charge tiny 1S packs for a micro heli and they come off at 4.1-4.2V so it shouldn't have any issues.
> 
> I put the base color on the Sophia body last night, got to finish it tonight so it'll have a day to dry.
> 
> What time does the track open Saturday? I may only be able to hang around for a few hours depending on the schedule...


Thanks for the offer, Matt. I just ordered a new charger with next day shipping, so I should be covered. I actually got some pretty good mileage out of that 'ole Super Brain 989. I was due for an upgrade anyway. 



nicwald said:


> We are going to start setting up at 1, the more people that come to help setup, the quicker it will be ready to be run.


I'll be there at my usual 12:50 cause I'm sure I won't be able to contain my excitement.  

For the guys new to indoor, like Nick says, there's plenty of stuff to move before we even roll out the carpets, so any and all help will be greatly appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## koopal

radsnappy said:


> hey ramil , whats up longtimenosee , maybe seeya saturday at dr , ray


Ray,
how are you sir:wave:? yeah, its been a while. I'm racing 1/12 pan & 1/10 TC now @ xtreme & 1/10 WGT is coming soon (thru the kindness of Mr. Tim )[email protected] DR, not sure yet, but if you can pick me up at xtreme then maybe..lol


----------



## kenleeRC

New track layout at Xtreme RC Addicts for next road course series points race starting Friday Oct. 23, 2009


----------



## Track_Master

Looks good, Ken. Sorry I missed your call last night, but I was driving back from Marshall's. Speaking of Marshall's, I posted this on the oval thread, but I'll post it here also:

I took a drive out to Marshall's yesterday with the new KSG 1/12 car. Had a great time. It's only $2 to practice all you want from 2PM-9PM. 

The car was "pretty good" with the initital setup I put on it, but with some tweaking and tuning throughout the day, it really came in and was running great by the end of the night. 

Hopefully we'll get a decent Dirt Runners/Xtreme RC contingent at Marshall's for the 2-day Open House race on November 7th and 8th. The racing there is top-notch but without being overly competitive or stuffy. I was a total newb there for Open House last year and everyone treated me like I had been racing there for 10 years. Awesome place, awesome people and some high quality racing. 2 qualifiers on Saturday the 7th, 1 qualifier and main on Sunday the 8th and they put out a huge spread of food also.

Count me in for 1/12 1S/13.5 oval, 1/12 1S/13.5 road course, 18R road course and World GT if we can get enough cars. Anyone else interested?


----------



## Track_Master

You guys missed a good one at Xtreme last night. By far, the racing was the fastest and most competitive it's been since last winter. The new track layout really flows nicely and we were really layin' down the laps. I had a handful of 6.9s in 1/12, so the .30V that I had been missing in my 1S packs really made a huge difference. I wound up gearing the 1/12 car down 3 teeth of pinion now that I have full voltage. I had a 3/4 lap lead more than halfway into the 8 minute 1/12 A, but I gagged it away when I couldn't get through a group of lapped cars cleanly. No respect for the leader....   (lol) I lost the lead, but caught back up to the new leader but lost by about 3-4' on the track.

Once again, we mixed the WGT cars with the touring cars. Ken's GenX10 with Toby's Pulse 21.5 performed really well and was very easy to drive. I think I won the A by 2 or 3 laps. A few other guys at Xtreme have bought or are in the process of buying GT cars, so hopefully we'll see this class grow and succeed at both tracks. 

We had a real good turnout last night. Hopefully we'll get some more DR people coming down to Xtreme this fall and winter. 

Ken: I got your text. Don't worry, I wasn't gonna forget the truer arbor. It's in my box already.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> You guys missed a good one at Xtreme last night. By far, the racing was the fastest and most competitive it's been since last winter. The new track layout really flows nicely and we were really layin' down the laps. I had a handful of 6.9s in 1/12, so the .30V that I had been missing in my 1S packs really made a huge difference. I wound up gearing the 1/12 car down 3 teeth of pinion now that I have full voltage. I had a 3/4 lap lead more than halfway into the 8 minute 1/12 A, but I gagged it away when I couldn't get through a group of lapped cars cleanly. No respect for the leader....   (lol) I lost the lead, but caught back up to the new leader but lost by about 3-4' on the track.
> 
> Once again, we mixed the WGT cars with the touring cars. Ken's GenX10 with Toby's Pulse 21.5 performed really well and was very easy to drive. I think I won the A by 2 or 3 laps. A few other guys at Xtreme have bought or are in the process of buying GT cars, so hopefully we'll see this class grow and succeed at both tracks.
> 
> We had a real good turnout last night. Hopefully we'll get some more DR people coming down to Xtreme this fall and winter.
> 
> Ken: I got your text. Don't worry, I wasn't gonna forget the truer arbor. It's in my box already.


Gutted I missed it... but glad you had a good night with 4.2volts  

I really like the new track layout (for the 5 mins I ran on it yesterday afternoon). Did AJ run his WGT car ?

Looking forward to DR later today.. see you all later.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Gutted I missed it... but glad you had a good night with 4.2volts
> 
> I really like the new track layout (for the 5 mins I ran on it yesterday afternoon). Did AJ run his WGT car ?
> 
> Looking forward to DR later today.. see you all later.


AJ ran his TC, but blew the motor in the first qualifier. Other than that, it was definitely his night. My 12R5 was just a tick faster than his Rev5, but he drove just a little better than me on his way to the 1/12 win. He also got me in 18R. My 18R tires finally gave up in the 2nd Q, but I stubbornly stuck with them for the main after cleaning them. The car was "ok", but I couldn't push it as hard as I needed to without it wanting to turtle. I should have switched to the brand new and freshly trued tires I had in my bag. No worries, they're on the car now. 

Toby: Are you bringing your laptop today? And if your 12R5 still doesn't want to handle right after today, let me take it for a couple days. I'll put my set up on it and get it working perfect. I went down from blue to silver side springs yesterday to get more chassis roll and side bite for the new layout since there was no compound laid down yet in the new areas and the car was on rails. I just needed to drive it better in the A.


----------



## Track_Master

Toby: I forgot to also mention.... If you do end up giving me the car and pack for a couple days, I can do the styrene strips on the pack that I was telling you about in order to locate it dead-center in the car. I can also put it on the balance buttons and get it perfectly balanced for you. And remind me to show you how to set the tweak without the use of scales.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Toby: I forgot to also mention.... If you do end up giving me the car and pack for a couple days, I can do the styrene strips on the pack that I was telling you about in order to locate it dead-center in the car. I can also put it on the balance buttons and get it perfectly balanced for you. And remind me to show you how to set the tweak without the use of scales.


Sweet Tim. That would be great. I'm a little at a loss with that car right now. Don't know why the handling has gone so hideously bad...


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Sweet Tim. That would be great. I'm a little at a loss with that car right now. Don't know why the handling has gone so hideously bad...


Yeah, I know what you mean. Even though pan cars are fairly simple machines, it could be any number of things. The battery sliding from side-to-side when you make turns is the biggest culprit, I'm sure. 

You may also have a front spring (or both) collapsed. .018 and lower are known for collapsing often. What I did with mine recently is I went from .018 to .020 springs, but increased the caster as well as shimmed the front wheels in by 2 washers to make up for the added _push_ that the .020s give the car. I have 3 or 4 sets of brand new .020 springs that came with my KSG car, so I'll put them on your car for ya. 

Another thing that will help immensely is when you get the correct steering links and ballcups in the car. The downward angle (from saver to steering block) of your steering links right now is causing negative bumpsteer, which will make the front end dig in and over-rotate the back end when you transfer all that weight to the front end to initiate a turn. 

I know it can be frustrating, and there are some growing pains as you learn, but just hang in there and you'll absorb all this info and it'll all be second nature in no time. The other thing, though, is that if you want to run good in 1/12, you have to be fairly precision-oriented with your setup. It's not something you can just plop down on the track and expect to run perfect. Not saying that you're sloppy or anything, just that if you're working on the car and come across some small thing and think to yourself "ahhh, this is no big deal", trust me, it's a big deal. lol

And now that I have full voltage and knowing that we're both running the same system, pick up a 75T spur and pinions between 44-47 if you don't already have them. The rollout at Xtreme is around 80mm with full boost and full turbo in the ESC. For the DR track, simply go up 1 tooth of pinion from there.


----------



## GeorgeW

Let's go practice, Dirt Runners style


----------



## BuzzBomber

Interesting practice today. I learned a lot, especially how little of my off-road driving skills translate to the carpet. I figured out why my car kept suddenly pulling to the right; the kingpin setscrew backed out and the pin hit the inside of the front right rim, but not always. Very wierd. And, I lost a screw that retains the ballcup for the left side pod link as well. The price I pay for forgetting to loctite, I guess. I also figured out that applying traction compound correctly makes a world of difference--go figure. Hopefully I don't do too much damage this winter...


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Interesting practice today. I learned a lot, especially how little of my off-road driving skills translate to the carpet. I figured out why my car kept suddenly pulling to the right; the kingpin setscrew backed out and the pin hit the inside of the front right rim, but not always. Very wierd. And, I lost a screw that retains the ballcup for the left side pod link as well. The price I pay for forgetting to loctite, I guess. I also figured out that applying traction compound correctly makes a world of difference--go figure. Hopefully I don't do too much damage this winter...


Matt,
I thought you did very well with the new car and on a new surface. You're probably right that not much of offroad driving translates to carpet, but carpet does seem to translate to offroad. After racing on carpet as much as I did last year, I think my offroad skills this past outdoor season improved quite abit. 

Yup, I know the 2 trouble spots on the GenX10 that you mentioned. I had both of those issues with Ken's car. First, back off those set screws in the steering blocks then run the kingpins up til they just put tension on the springs. Then go another 2 full turns in on the kingpin, then lock the set screw. Just don't use loc-tite cause you'll need to be able to adjust that.

I too had one of the side-link balls back out on me on Friday night at Xtreme. Since they give you aluminum screws and aluminum balls, Loc-tite isn't the best way to go. A trick I use is to tighten the screw in the ball almost all the way, then take a hot soldering iron, put the tip of it on the ball for about 3 seconds, remove the iron then tighten the screw fully into the ball. It should never back out again on its own. 

Yes, traction compound is an absolute must. You'll also want to pick up a bottle of lighter fluid to clean the tires after each couple runs. The compound builds up on the tires, gets hard and plastic-like and will cause your car to act very eratically and even start to traction roll. 

Really, you did good last night, Matt. You seem to be a patient and cautious driver rather than just a "pull the trigger and hope for the best" kinda driver. Even on our "easy" roadcourse, it takes more finesse than all-out power, so I'd say you're off to a good start. :thumbsup:


----------



## Track_Master

*Important message for WGT drivers; in particular, the 2S guys.*

Nick and I basically agreed last night that 21.5 will be the 2S motor. But, and this is a big "but", on my way home I had a thought. When I was running/testing my 1S/10.5 car a couple weeks ago, I was only running on 3.87V as per my recent posts regarding how my old charger was severely under-charging my 1S packs despite telling me that they were fully charged at 4.20V. 

So before you 2S guys go buying 21.5 motors, let me set back up for 1S/10.5 now that I have a charger that charges my 1S packs to a full 4.20V and I think, no, I KNOW that my 1S/10.5 car will be a lot faster than it was when I was testing. 

The thing with my old charger is that it was charging 2S lipos accurately, so the 21.5 testing was solid and true. It was only my 1S/10.5 testing that was way off due to the faulty charger. 

After getting the full 4.20V and seeing the HUGE change it made in my 1/12 road course car, I think the 1S/10.5 combo will, in fact, be closer to 2S/17.5, but let me do just a little more testing down at Xtreme. For now, I suggest we keep things as they are, meaning that Matt should keep running his 17.5 and Jr. should stick with the 27T.


----------



## cobra22431

road course seemed to have good turnout last night, oval was not so good and in general it was very low for total of all. Hope things pick up when racing starts!


----------



## Track_Master

I think it'll pick up. Even Xtreme is only just starting to pick up as of this past Friday. I think once the cooler weather really sets in, more racers will start thinking "oh yeah, it's carpet season now" and start showing up. 

It was cool seeing Mark run a 1/12 roadcourse car last night. Brian Jr and Toby both seemed to be running real well in 1/12. My 1/12 car was fast, but I had my "Xtreme set up" on it and it was _way_ too stiff and a tad too low for our track.

My options are either buy a 2nd 12R5 and 10R5 so I can keep separate setups for each track, or to only race at Xtreme on DR off-weeks. I think I'll have to do the latter since my last name certainly ain't Rockefeller. lol

It was also cool seeing Nick building his 10R5 trackside and Charlie mounting the two bodies. Now I *know* Nick has a car, so he can't try and sandbag me anymore.  (j/k Nick)

That reminds me, Nick, I saw you had your weight plate for the 10R5. I backordered mine from Stormer about 3 eons ago, but still haven't gotten it. I'm too lazy to go to Stormer's site right now, so incase it doesn't come before the first race, can you tell me how much it weighs so I can put the equivalent of lead squares in my car?


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> I think it'll pick up. Even Xtreme is only just starting to pick up as of this past Friday. I think once the cooler weather really sets in, more racers will start thinking "oh yeah, it's carpet season now" and start showing up.
> 
> It was cool seeing Mark run a 1/12 roadcourse car last night. Brian Jr and Toby both seemed to be running real well in 1/12. My 1/12 car was fast, but I had my "Xtreme set up" on it and it was _way_ too stiff and a tad too low for our track.
> 
> My options are either buy a 2nd 12R5 and 10R5 so I can keep separate setups for each track, or to only race at Xtreme on DR off-weeks. I think I'll have to do the latter since my last name certainly ain't Rockefeller. lol
> 
> It was also cool seeing Nick building his 10R5 trackside and Charlie mounting the two bodies. Now I *know* Nick has a car, so he can't try and sandbag me anymore.  (j/k Nick)
> 
> That reminds me, Nick, I saw you had your weight plate for the 10R5. I backordered mine from Stormer about 3 eons ago, but still haven't gotten it. I'm too lazy to go to Stormer's site right now, so incase it doesn't come before the first race, can you tell me how much it weighs so I can put the equivalent of lead squares in my car?


http://www.manutech.info/133101specs.html

about 100g (according to the website)

You can also get them direct, I don't think many companies/distributors order from Manutech, I think the majority of his sales are direct.


----------



## tobamiester

nicwald said:


> http://www.manutech.info/133101specs.html
> 
> about 100g (according to the website)
> 
> You can also get them direct, I don't think many companies/distributors order from Manutech, I think the majority of his sales are direct.


Nick,Does that center the battery ? it doesnt look like it has any indentations that the 'cell-like' bumps on the 25C SMC battery would align with.


----------



## tobamiester

tobamiester said:


> I'll be able to double validate the DSM1 compatibility soon. I got my son a 18R and a SR3000 DSM1 receiver. Once his DX3 tranny comes we'll see if it has issues. That'll be a good test as the ESC, receiver and tranny are older generation stuff so maybe the issues will show up...


Don't think I posted this but talked about at the DR track last night. 

I tried the SR3000 in my sons 18R , per my previous post, with the stock AE XP speedo and the throttle channel just would not work. I validated with a 27Mhz receiver to make sure the speedo wasn't dead.

I put a different DSM1 receiver in there, a SR300, (taken from my RC8 which I think was pretty new) and it worked fine. 

So I think older SR3000's likely had older firmware which has incompatibility with the AE XP esc.

So if you want to save a little money over getting a DSM2 receiver ($100+), get a new DSM1 receiver ($60) and you "should" be ok.


----------



## tobamiester

cobra22431 said:


> road course seemed to have good turnout last night, oval was not so good and in general it was very low for total of all. Hope things pick up when racing starts!


Yeah bummer we ran with an Oval setup 75% of the day


----------



## nicwald

tobamiester said:


> Nick,Does that center the battery ? it doesnt look like it has any indentations that the 'cell-like' bumps on the 25C SMC battery would align with.


It uses the 2 mounting screws for the battery stop, so you can go forward or rear for the battery placement.


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> Interesting practice today. I learned a lot, especially how little of my off-road driving skills translate to the carpet. I figured out why my car kept suddenly pulling to the right; the kingpin setscrew backed out and the pin hit the inside of the front right rim, but not always. Very wierd. And, I lost a screw that retains the ballcup for the left side pod link as well. The price I pay for forgetting to loctite, I guess. I also figured out that applying traction compound correctly makes a world of difference--go figure. Hopefully I don't do too much damage this winter...


I really enjoyed the practice for a number of reasons. Great to see all the familiar DirtRunners faces being one of main ones..

It was nice to run on a new (to me) indoor track (only been running on Xtreme for about 4/5 race weeks). 
The DR track is quite a good deal larger than Xtreme and faster/less technical. Its going to be a blast with the 18R's.

One thing that differs is the track walls, or should I say 'ramps'  At extreme Chris has solid/square track walls, so you hit em and you pretty much stop..depending on how you hit em, you may get lucky and can drive out of it, or you wait for a marshall (because you disabled reverse in your esc  ).
At DR, we have the velcro attached wall sections which are a little more forgiving, but if you over-drive round a corner your car may clip one of the edges of the pieces of track and/or there are two likely outcomes 1. flying car 2. chunked tires / broken bits ( I had a selection of both....)

Admittedly I drove a little menacingly with a couple of cars . Like Tim says, we tend to push the cars more when we practice and drive more conservatively when racing.......Jumping my 18R off the ramp probably wasn't the most sensible thing - but hell it was fun! and proves how robust they are  . 

I was thrilled my 12R5 was starting to behave. I put a new set of Jaco Lilac's on the front and messed around with the ball cups/steering linkages; which resulted in excessive toe-out, which i reset and the car started to do what it was told. I was getting some decent laps in on the single run I had with the car on the road coarse.

The 10R5 was as sweet as usual, though I broke rear-pod link and popped a ball cup on the servo saver. I managed to tear the right front wheel arch on the Corvette body (I think Matt did the same on his Sophia ). I imagine it got caught up with a Slash at some point.

Anyways. Looking forward to race day on the 14th.


----------



## rcworkshopp

I tried to make the practice but my wife had other ideas! So this being my first time running indoor do I need to bring a table or are there tables for us to use. Since I don't have a motor system for my 1/12 yet I wont be running that. Just the 18R and my Tamiya 1/10 if there is a class for it. 

Come to find out my job might be changing our shifts after the new year so I might have to work Saturday afternoon. To think of the money I spent to get all my indoor cars and battery's. That's life I guess. 

Hope to see you guys on raceday.


----------



## dano628

rcworkshopp said:


> I tried to make the practice but my wife had other ideas! So this being my first time running indoor do I need to bring a table or are there tables for us to use. Since I don't have a motor system for my 1/12 yet I wont be running that. Just the 18R and my Tamiya 1/10 if there is a class for it.
> 
> Come to find out my job might be changing our shifts after the new year so I might have to work Saturday afternoon. To think of the money I spent to get all my indoor cars and battery's. That's life I guess.
> 
> Hope to see you guys on raceday.


There are plenty of tables and chairs . Bring a outlet strip and a small ( 6' long ) extension cord . Hope to see you on race day . :thumbsup:


----------



## Track_Master

nicwald said:


> http://www.manutech.info/133101specs.html
> 
> about 100g (according to the website)
> 
> You can also get them direct, I don't think many companies/distributors order from Manutech, I think the majority of his sales are direct.


Thanks, Nick. I'll cancel the B/O with Stormer and order directly from Manutech. 

Also, I think it was Dan who told me that Niftech has some weird deal when it comes to ordering their traction compound. I just checked out their site and it seems I can't add the compound to the shopping cart. If you're placing an order with them any time soon, can you order me a can and I'll pay you at the track next time?

*Ken Lee*: Thanks again for the tire truer! It works great, makes really clean, accurate cuts and is really no more difficult to use than the Scorpion 2 or the Auto Tru-Cut. In fact, I like the manual operation of it in that I feel much more in control of the process than I did with my Tru-Cut last year. I'll order up my own CRC all-in-one arbor and give you back yours on Friday night at Xtreme. 

In the meantime, I cut down the 2 sets of GT tires you gave me and switched the car over to 1S/10.5 for Friday night. It should be blistering fast now that I can give it a full 4.20V. I'll just have to get there really early on Friday to get it dialed in. I have a feeling it will turn a lot better on 1S because with the 2S pack, it really didn't feel like it was transfering weight to the front when entering a turn because the weight of the pack was *already* on the front end. With the 1S pack to the back, it should transfer harder and therefore have much more steering upon corner entry. 

*Wayne*: I think I fixed that transponder plug. You were right. The positive plug was super-loose. I also snugged up the negative plug just to be safe. I tested it out by turning it on and flicking the plug with my finger and the light stayed on solidly.


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> Thanks, Nick. I'll cancel the B/O with Stormer and order directly from Manutech.
> 
> Also, I think it was Dan who told me that Niftech has some weird deal when it comes to ordering their traction compound. I just checked out their site and it seems I can't add the compound to the shopping cart. If you're placing an order with them any time soon, can you order me a can and I'll pay you at the track next time?


I haven't ordered any niftech in a couple years, I think Dave did last year. If anyone is planning on ordering some, put me down for 2 bottles


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> One thing that differs is the track walls, or should I say 'ramps'  At extreme Chris has solid/square track walls, so you hit em and you pretty much stop..depending on how you hit em, you may get lucky and can drive out of it, or you wait for a marshall (because you disabled reverse in your esc  ).
> At DR, we have the velcro attached wall sections which are a little more forgiving, but if you over-drive round a corner your car may clip one of the edges of the pieces of track and/or there are two likely outcomes 1. flying car 2. chunked tires / broken bits ( I had a selection of both....)


Chris uses "Clik-Trak". CRC sells it in complete track packs as well as by the piece and they offer a discount to clubs that have bought CRC carpet in the past. It would be great if we could get it for all the reasons you mentioned. It kinda stinks when a car in another lane jumps the Roadrail and ends up head on with you, especially when you're blasting down the straightaway. And you're right when you say that the Roadrail does chunk a lot more tires than Clik-Trak does. 

Don't get me wrong... I'm very thankful to John for lending us the Roadrail so we can even have a road course to begin with, but the Clik-Trak would be a much better option if we can afford it.


----------



## Dave Stefans

I'll have plenty of Niftech at the next race for $10 a bottle.


----------



## Lap Traffic

Dave Stefans said:


> I'll have plenty of Niftech at the next race for $10 a bottle.


Count me in Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Dave Stefans said:


> I'll have plenty of Niftech at the next race for $10 a bottle.


Dave is Mr. Niftech.
you should change your name to that Dave! lol


----------



## BuzzBomber

Track_Master said:


> Matt,
> I thought you did very well with the new car and on a new surface. You're probably right that not much of offroad driving translates to carpet, but carpet does seem to translate to offroad. After racing on carpet as much as I did last year, I think my offroad skills this past outdoor season improved quite abit.


Well, a big part of my problem was just being plain too aggressive with a new car and trying to keep up with the faster cars on track instead of getting used to how the car handles...


Track_Master said:


> Yup, I know the 2 trouble spots on the GenX10 that you mentioned. I had both of those issues with Ken's car. First, back off those set screws in the steering blocks then run the kingpins up til they just put tension on the springs. Then go another 2 full turns in on the kingpin, then lock the set screw. Just don't use loc-tite cause you'll need to be able to adjust that.


And here I was measuring the kingpins with a caliper to get them within .01" tolerances


Track_Master said:


> I too had one of the side-link balls back out on me on Friday night at Xtreme. Since they give you aluminum screws and aluminum balls, Loc-tite isn't the best way to go. A trick I use is to tighten the screw in the ball almost all the way, then take a hot soldering iron, put the tip of it on the ball for about 3 seconds, remove the iron then tighten the screw fully into the ball. It should never back out again on its own.


Yeah, the manual said no loctite, and I figured it made sense with different metals, but I guess I didn't tighten enough - thx for the tip on the soldering iron.


Track_Master said:


> Yes, traction compound is an absolute must. You'll also want to pick up a bottle of lighter fluid to clean the tires after each couple runs. The compound builds up on the tires, gets hard and plastic-like and will cause your car to act very eratically and even start to traction roll.
> 
> Really, you did good last night, Matt. You seem to be a patient and cautious driver rather than just a "pull the trigger and hope for the best" kinda driver. Even on our "easy" roadcourse, it takes more finesse than all-out power, so I'd say you're off to a good start. :thumbsup:


Brought the ronsonol with me but I forgot to clean the tires afterward when I was doing th post-mortem:freak:. Maybe I'll have time tomorrow night. I ordered up some spare parts for the car, ie some hardware, a spare tire set, more pinions, and an Epic Duo 21.5, so I'm prepared for whichever motor is going to be the 2S choice, and the other one will be for sale if anyone's interested. Well enough damage for now. Got to get up WAY early to go take a class for work, so enough typing for now.


----------



## Track_Master

Dave Stefans said:


> I'll have plenty of Niftech at the next race for $10 a bottle.


Cool. I'll take a bottle, too, Dave. Thanks!


----------



## Track_Master

William: I don't know if you read these message boards or not, but in case you do, your body is done.  :thumbsup: I'll bring it with me on Friday.


----------



## Track_Master

Ken Lee: Your GenX10 is all set to run 1S/10.5 Friday night. I had a thought.. If you're available on the 7th and 8th, how about I give you the car back some time early next week and you outfit it for 1S/10.5, get a servo and booster in it and come on up to Marshall's for the Open House race? 

I'm trying to get enough WGT cars so we can have a class. Bill says 3 cars make a class, but it might be a higher minimum number since this is a fairly big race and there will be a lot of people there. A.J. and B. said they're going to Marshall's for the race. I know Toby can't make it. So what do you say, Ken? Wanna give it a go? Even if we don't get enough racers to run WGT, there should be plenty of guys for 1/12 1S/13.5 road course as well as 18R.

How about you, Ramil? As long as your Tekin system comes in time, your car will be ready by then too. Wanna race some WGT and 1/12 road course at Marshall's on the 7th and 8th?


----------



## kenleeRC

Track_Master said:


> Ken Lee: Your GenX10 is all set to run 1S/10.5 Friday night. I had a thought.. If you're available on the 7th and 8th, how about I give you the car back some time early next week and you outfit it for 1S/10.5, get a servo and booster in it and come on up to Marshall's for the Open House race?
> 
> I'm trying to get enough WGT cars so we can have a class. Bill says 3 cars make a class, but it might be a higher minimum number since this is a fairly big race and there will be a lot of people there. A.J. and B. said they're going to Marshall's for the race. I know Toby can't make it. So what do you say, Ken? Wanna give it a go? Even if we don't get enough racers to run WGT, there should be plenty of guys for 1/12 1S/13.5 road course as well as 18R.
> 
> How about you, Ramil? As long as your Tekin system comes in time, your car will be ready by then too. Wanna race some WGT and 1/12 road course at Marshall's on the 7th and 8th?


Tim: Yes I will be available that weekend. Count me in for open house at Marshalls with my WGT car. I have been slowly getting the electronics for the WGT car. So I should have everything before that weekend. I just got the almost impossible to find booster in. What servo should I get, maybe the same one you have in there now. I think it is a Futaba xxxx. 
I will also bring my 1/12th. Just finished building and balancing the Gen XL. So I am hoping to get to Xtreme early friday to get the car dialed in. If you are there early also and you are done with your cars maybe I can get some help.


----------



## Track_Master

kenleeRC said:


> Tim: Yes I will be available that weekend. Count me in for open house at Marshalls with my WGT car. I have been slowly getting the electronics for the WGT car. So I should have everything before that weekend. I just got the almost impossible to find booster in. What servo should I get, maybe the same one you have in there now. I think it is a Futaba xxxx.
> I will also bring my 1/12th. Just finished building and balancing the Gen XL. So I am hoping to get to Xtreme early friday to get the car dialed in. If you are there early also and you are done with your cars maybe I can get some help.


Excellent! Marshall's is for sure a haul, but it's definitely worth it. Bill and Dot Marshall run a first-class racing program. Great track, great people and the Open House Fall Classic race has a great atmosphere and some high quality racing. (Not to mention the free food and kegs of soda)  I'm not sure about the hotel/motel situaton up there cause I stay at my mom's house when I race there, but I'm sure there's a few places in the Honesdale area. Maybe Wayne can chime in with some suggestions. 

I saw Chris got a few of the Boosters in yesterday and Ramil grabbed one right away. The Futaba 9650 works great in the GenX10. I'll be there good and early on Friday to get the GenX10 dialed in on 1S/10.5. I'm sure it won't take too long and I'll be glad to help you with your new GenXL. I'll be building Ramil's new GenXL soon, so it'll be nice to check yours out and see what it likes and doesn't like.


----------



## koopal

Track_Master said:


> William: I don't know if you read these message boards or not, but in case you do, your body is done.  :thumbsup: I'll bring it with me on Friday.


Tim, awesome paint job sir.:thumbsup:


----------



## Track_Master

koopal said:


> Tim, awesome paint job sir.:thumbsup:


Thanks! I'm getting a lot of practice lately and I'm really enjoying it. I already have some cool ideas for the paintjob on your Corvette C6-R. The car is almost built by the way. I'll be finishing up the chassis tomorrow and starting work on the body. Tell Chris to hurry up and get your Tekin system and GenXL. 

If you guys keep hiring me to build cars and paint bodies, maybe I'll finally get an airbrush and then we'll really see what I can do.


----------



## Track_Master

Ramil,
I can't remember.... Did you order the Kimbrough medium sized servo saver from Chris the other day? If not, it's part number "KIM201".


----------



## Track_Master

Hey Nick, any chance we might see you down at Xtreme on Friday night? There should be a good field of GT cars between me, Toby, A.J., B. Arthur and who knows who else will show up with one. 

I think this class is gonna get pretty big. Chris says he's getting one soon, Ken will have his back soon and Ramil's will be done and on the track real soon, too.


----------



## daz

Track_Master said:


> William: I don't know if you read these message boards or not, but in case you do, your body is done.  :thumbsup: I'll bring it with me on Friday.


that's sweet nice job...:thumbsup:


----------



## Track_Master

daz said:


> that's sweet nice job...:thumbsup:


Thanks, Mike. I just started a Corvette C6-R body for Ramil's GenX10. It's mounted and washed. Now I just gotta come up with a scheme for it. The colors he gave me are yellow, white, black and I'll probably throw a little silver into it, too. And perhaps even some of my PS14 as a small accent color.


----------



## nicwald

Track_Master said:


> Hey Nick, any chance we might see you down at Xtreme on Friday night? There should be a good field of GT cars between me, Toby, A.J., B. Arthur and who knows who else will show up with one.
> 
> I think this class is gonna get pretty big. Chris says he's getting one soon, Ken will have his back soon and Ramil's will be done and on the track real soon, too.


Not this week, I'm all ready double booked on Friday, but I would like to at least come on out and check out the track at some point.


----------



## Track_Master

nicwald said:


> Not this week, I'm all ready double booked on Friday, but I would like to at least come on out and check out the track at some point.


Sounds good, Nick. I think you'll like it. Good group of guys there and some real good drivers too. 

Ramil, I resisted the urge to do a flashy/crazy "rc-style" paintjob on your Corvette and instead tried for a more traditional/realistic look. I just gotta peel the masking, lay down the black and do the decals and it'll be done.


----------



## koopal

Track_Master said:


> Ramil,
> I can't remember.... Did you order the Kimbrough medium sized servo saver from Chris the other day? If not, it's part number "KIM201".


just got back from xtreme, William look at the order list & its not in there, i'll ask Chris or maybe Maj's have it on stock? 
And I need another favor sir, if you got time on friday can you please check my TC, remember it was making a loud noise last friday & its hard to drive it now, it want to do a 180' on every turn, thank you sir & sorry im bugging you to much.


----------



## koopal

Track_Master said:


> Ramil, I resisted the urge to do a flashy/crazy "rc-style" paintjob on your Corvette and instead tried for a more traditional/realistic look. I just gotta peel the masking, lay down the black and do the decals and it'll be done.


thank's again, cant wait to see it sir.


----------



## Track_Master

koopal said:


> just got back from xtreme, William look at the order list & its not in there, i'll ask Chris or maybe Maj's have it on stock?
> And I need another favor sir, if you got time on friday can you please check my TC, remember it was making a loud noise last friday & its hard to drive it now, it want to do a 180' on every turn, thank you sir & sorry im bugging you to much.


Yeah, give Maj a call and see if he has the Kimbrough servo saver in stock. You could also try Ron at Cruizin. Your TC sounds like something happened to the rear diff or perhaps a bearing or two in the rear end has seized up. Don't worry, you're not bugging me too much at all. I'll check it out tomorrow night.

Did William say when your Tekin system, tires and GenXL might come in?



koopal said:


> thank's again, cant wait to see it sir.


Now that it's painted, I just hope it isn't too plain looking. The yellow looks nice and seems to be a dead-on match for Chevy's yellow. I still have to cut it out, peel the film and decal it and then we'll see how it looks on the car.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Track_Master said:


> *Important message for WGT drivers; in particular, the 2S guys.*
> 
> Nick and I basically agreed last night that 21.5 will be the 2S motor. But, and this is a big "but", on my way home I had a thought. When I was running/testing my 1S/10.5 car a couple weeks ago, I was only running on 3.87V as per my recent posts regarding how my old charger was severely under-charging my 1S packs despite telling me that they were fully charged at 4.20V.
> 
> So before you 2S guys go buying 21.5 motors, let me set back up for 1S/10.5 now that I have a charger that charges my 1S packs to a full 4.20V and I think, no, I KNOW that my 1S/10.5 car will be a lot faster than it was when I was testing.
> 
> The thing with my old charger is that it was charging 2S lipos accurately, so the 21.5 testing was solid and true. It was only my 1S/10.5 testing that was way off due to the faulty charger.
> 
> After getting the full 4.20V and seeing the HUGE change it made in my 1/12 road course car, I think the 1S/10.5 combo will, in fact, be closer to 2S/17.5, but let me do just a little more testing down at Xtreme. For now, I suggest we keep things as they are, meaning that Matt should keep running his 17.5 and Jr. should stick with the 27T.


Tim,

let us know how things turn out after Friday's race and test session. I should be prepared for either outcome by the 14th. I'm hoping I'll get a chance to try out Xtreme or stop in at T&L and try their carpet track before then(I think T&L still has a carpet track upstairs anyway...) so that I get "learn" this car a little bit better before I'm on track with 3-4 others and the clock running:hat:.

By the way, on the subject of the ball studs that backed out on the Genx10: you mentioned that Ken's came with aluminum ball studs and screws, so no loctite. I remember reading that in the manual, and that loctite wasn't needed there, but my kit came with steel 4-40 screws, not aluminum(for that part - there were alu. screws for other parts). It's not really important, just got me thinking perhaps that's why mine backed out. Those set screws on the kingpins must be made from the softest brass ever, BTW. I managed to round one LOOSENING it after the inital run.


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Tim,
> 
> let us know how things turn out after Friday's race and test session. I should be prepared for either outcome by the 14th. I'm hoping I'll get a chance to try out Xtreme or stop in at T&L and try their carpet track before then(I think T&L still has a carpet track upstairs anyway...) so that I get "learn" this car a little bit better before I'm on track with 3-4 others and the clock running:hat:.
> 
> By the way, on the subject of the ball studs that backed out on the Genx10: you mentioned that Ken's came with aluminum ball studs and screws, so no loctite. I remember reading that in the manual, and that loctite wasn't needed there, but my kit came with steel 4-40 screws, not aluminum(for that part - there were alu. screws for other parts). It's not really important, just got me thinking perhaps that's why mine backed out. Those set screws on the kingpins must be made from the softest brass ever, BTW. I managed to round one LOOSENING it after the inital run.


I have a feeling that the 10.5 on 1S will be real close to 17.5 on 2S. We'll definitely see tomorrow night. If it wasn't for my old charger under-charging my 1S packs, I probably would have known that right from the start. I feel bad about making you go back and forth between motors. 

Yeah, I see what you mean about the screws. I think they're stainless, but since the ball is aluminum, I still wouldn't use Loc-Tite on them. You can try the soldering iron trick, whereby you put the screw into the ball about 50% of the way, put the soldering iron on the ball for about 2-3 seconds, then run the screw all the way in. It shouldn't ever back out again. And when you need to remove it, just do the soldering iron trick again. 

That reminds me... *Brian Jr*: You might want to replace the aluminum screws that hold your ball links on your 1/12 scale with stainless steel screws. I remember you busted a couple of them that one night at Xtreme.


----------



## Weese

Hey Tim, it's William. Ramil showed me this thread last night. Thanks for the paint work, it looks great. I'll see everyone Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Track_Master

Weese said:


> Hey Tim, it's William. Ramil showed me this thread last night. Thanks for the paint work, it looks great. I'll see everyone Friday. :thumbsup:


Welcome to the forum, William, and thanks for the compliment. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Tim, I wouldn't feel too bad about the motor thing - I'm trying to fit a square peg in a round hole anyway! Besides, even on RCTech, which seems to have a pretty good user pool, it doesn't seem like everybody agrees 100% on the subject. Since there's no sanctioning body rule, it seems like a judgement call anyway. Maybe I can build a crawler for the 21.5 if we stick to 17.5 or something......or I'll just sell it to somebody who needs such a motor. No big deal.


----------



## Track_Master

Here's Ramil's GenX10 and Corvette C6-R body. Just waiting for the electronics and it'll be ready to rip.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Here's Ramil's GenX10 and Corvette C6-R body. Just waiting for the electronics and it'll be ready to rip.


Sweet Mate. I love my C6 body. Gonna look so cool when we have a bunch of these WGT cars on the track...


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Sweet Mate. I love my C6 body. Gonna look so cool when we have a bunch of these WGT cars on the track...


Thanks. I'm curious.... How is the chin spoiler holding up on your C6-R body?


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Thanks. I'm curious.... How is the chin spoiler holding up on your C6-R body?


There you go again..blinding me with science ? whats a chin spoiler ?


----------



## BuzzBomber

I think Tim's referring to the bit that's painted black on the car pictured above.


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> I think Tim's referring to the bit that's painted black on the car pictured above.


If thats the case. My body came with two black screws and plastic nuts to mount the spoiler thingy


----------



## koopal

Track_Master said:


> Here's Ramil's GenX10 and Corvette C6-R body. Just waiting for the electronics and it'll be ready to rip.


wow! awesome paint job sir, cant wait to run that gen x. thank you very much again sir.


----------



## BuzzBomber

tobamiester said:


> If thats the case. My body came with two black screws and plastic nuts to mount the spoiler thingy


Whoops, should've been more specific. I think Tim meant the black bit at the front of the car, under the faux grille.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> There you go again..blinding me with science ? whats a chin spoiler ?


Oooops. Sorry. I mean the spoiler in the front of the body that sticks out. It seems to me it would be a bit vulnerable on front end impacts.


----------



## Track_Master

koopal said:


> wow! awesome paint job sir, cant wait to run that gen x. thank you very much again sir.


You're welcome, Ramil. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Well, my parts came in already, so now I've got the 21.5 Duo 2 and a spare set of tires and a pretty good set of pinions and spurs. Not bad considering I ordered after practice on Saturday and it shipped parcel post. Hoping to get a chance to compare the motors but don't know if I'll be able to devote the time soon. Not like I can just take the pan car to a parking lot to test...


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Well, my parts came in already, so now I've got the 21.5 Duo 2 and a spare set of tires and a pretty good set of pinions and spurs. Not bad considering I ordered after practice on Saturday and it shipped parcel post. Hoping to get a chance to compare the motors but don't know if I'll be able to devote the time soon. Not like I can just take the pan car to a parking lot to test...


Come to Xtreme tomorrow. Or, if you can't make it tomorrow, Chris keeps the road course layout up til Monday, so you could practice Saturday and/or Sunday if you wanted to.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Not likely for me this weekend. Doing the pumpkin carving thing with the little one tonight and taking her to the parade and trick or treating tomorrow... No biggie, I can always get to the track early on race day and bring my full complement of tools along(usually I just bring the necessities) to enable me to solder, etc and swap the motors.


----------



## Track_Master

Just a reminder to everyone. It's Friday, and that means road course racing tonight at Xtreme RC Addicts located at 200 Monachie Ave, Moonachie, NJ

18R Stock
1/12 1S/13.5 and 4 cell/17.5
World GT 1S/10.5 and 2S/17.5 or 21.5
Touring Car

http://www.XtremeRCAddicts.com


----------



## BuzzBomber

Have fun at Xtreme tonight, boys! Watch out for flying eggs and T.P. on the way home.


----------



## Track_Master

Ramil,
I sent you a private message. :wave:


----------



## Track_Master

BuzzBomber said:


> Have fun at Xtreme tonight, boys! Watch out for flying eggs and T.P. on the way home.


Thanks, Matt. It was fun last night. It was a medium sized turnout. 3 GT cars, 1/12 had 8 cars and was as competitive and fast as ever. I finally got my first 1/12 win of the season and my 2nd 1/12 TQ. I didn't run 18R for the first time all season, so it was fun to watch them run. William drove real well and did a good job keeping his new body clean.  :thumbsup: I hate to say it, but that car looked sharp cruising around the track. 

Ken's GenX10 performed very well on 1S/10.5. My fast lap of the night in the GT class was a 6.950, which is .050 slower than my fast lap in the 10R5 3 or 4 weeks ago. Once I have more time on my 10R5, I think it might be good for a high 6.8 fast lap at Xtreme, which is just about what the fast lap with 2S/17.5 was. The only thing is that the 17.5 setup is noticably faster down the straightaway, but Xtreme's track is mostly low speed infield, so I think the difference would be magnified on our wide open track layout at Dirt Runners. No big deal. We'll work it out. 

*Ken*: Thanks for giving me the opportunity to build, test, tune and race your car over the last few weeks. I really learned a lot. And now that I've run the CRC GT spec tires, I can say that they're every bit as good as the Jacos. Just the right amount of grip and they have a very good feel to them. 

I'm looking forward to being able to run my car again. Ken'll have his back on Monday, Ramil's will be done next week (depending on when his servo saver comes in), Chris is saying he's getting one, so the GT class is looking good at both tracks starting the week after the Marshall's race. Between the 2 tracks you have me, Toby, Tony, Ken, Ramil, Nick, Matt, Brian Jr., Chris, B.Arthur and A.J. (if AJ will stop hiding his GT car from me. He don't want nunna this! _inside joke_ lol)


----------



## koopal

Track_Master said:


> Ramil,
> I sent you a private message. :wave:


got it sir , check your pm


----------



## Track_Master

koopal said:


> got it sir , check your pm


Got it. Thanks. See you Monday. By the way, your GenX10 is just about all done. I set up the Tekin ESC with the Hotwire, did all the soldering, etc. Now I just have to balance the car on the balance buttons.


----------



## koopal

Track_Master said:


> Got it. Thanks. See you Monday. By the way, your GenX10 is just about all done. I set up the Tekin ESC with the Hotwire, did all the soldering, etc. Now I just have to balance the car on the balance buttons.


 good to know sir, thank you, cant hardly wait to drive that car, will remind Chris about the servo saver & wheels on monday.


----------



## kenleeRC

Track_Master said:


> Thanks, Matt. It was fun last night. It was a medium sized turnout. 3 GT cars, 1/12 had 8 cars and was as competitive and fast as ever. I finally got my first 1/12 win of the season and my 2nd 1/12 TQ. I didn't run 18R for the first time all season, so it was fun to watch them run. William drove real well and did a good job keeping his new body clean.  :thumbsup: I hate to say it, but that car looked sharp cruising around the track.
> 
> Ken's GenX10 performed very well on 1S/10.5. My fast lap of the night in the GT class was a 6.950, which is .050 slower than my fast lap in the 10R5 3 or 4 weeks ago. Once I have more time on my 10R5, I think it might be good for a high 6.8 fast lap at Xtreme, which is just about what the fast lap with 2S/17.5 was. The only thing is that the 17.5 setup is noticably faster down the straightaway, but Xtreme's track is mostly low speed infield, so I think the difference would be magnified on our wide open track layout at Dirt Runners. No big deal. We'll work it out.
> 
> *Ken*: Thanks for giving me the opportunity to build, test, tune and race your car over the last few weeks. I really learned a lot. And now that I've run the CRC GT spec tires, I can say that they're every bit as good as the Jacos. Just the right amount of grip and they have a very good feel to them.
> 
> I'm looking forward to being able to run my car again. Ken'll have his back on Monday, Ramil's will be done next week (depending on when his servo saver comes in), Chris is saying he's getting one, so the GT class is looking good at both tracks starting the week after the Marshall's race. Between the 2 tracks you have me, Toby, Tony, Ken, Ramil, Nick, Matt, Brian Jr., Chris, B.Arthur and A.J. (if AJ will stop hiding his GT car from me. He don't want nunna this! _inside joke_ lol)


Tim: No problem. It was a great opportunity for both of us. I now realize it takes much track time and much patience to get these cars to run well. 


Will you be going to Xtreme tomorrow for oval racing? Just want to make sure so I head the right way tomorrow evening. If you are going can you please bring the extra parts that we didn't use for the Gen X10. I'm sure you would have brought the parts anyway. This was just more of a reminder. Thanks...


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Thanks, Matt. It was fun last night. It was a medium sized turnout. 3 GT cars, 1/12 had 8 cars and was as competitive and fast as ever. I finally got my first 1/12 win of the season and my 2nd 1/12 TQ. I didn't run 18R for the first time all season, so it was fun to watch them run. William drove real well and did a good job keeping his new body clean.  :thumbsup: I hate to say it, but that car looked sharp cruising around the track.
> 
> Ken's GenX10 performed very well on 1S/10.5. My fast lap of the night in the GT class was a 6.950, which is .050 slower than my fast lap in the 10R5 3 or 4 weeks ago. Once I have more time on my 10R5, I think it might be good for a high 6.8 fast lap at Xtreme, which is just about what the fast lap with 2S/17.5 was. The only thing is that the 17.5 setup is noticably faster down the straightaway, but Xtreme's track is mostly low speed infield, so I think the difference would be magnified on our wide open track layout at Dirt Runners. No big deal. We'll work it out.
> 
> .... Between the 2 tracks you have me, Toby, Tony, Ken, Ramil, Nick, Matt, Brian Jr., Chris, B.Arthur and A.J. (if AJ will stop hiding his GT car from me. He don't want nunna this! _inside joke_ lol)


Yup Friday was a blast despite traction difficulties with the 18R. 

It was funny. The two issues I had with both my 12R and 18R were both related to the body. On the 12R, the lack of clearance at the back of the car with the brushless motor solder terminals was severely limiting rear suspension travel. Tim mentioned before that I should just cut a hole in the body, but this time when he suggested it, I listened  and it worked like a champ. 
As for the 18R, on two parts of the track, the car was erratic. 
I messed with the suspension for almost an hour when i realized the front of the car was catching the track. I think because of a few (I lie, many...) driving errors and subsequent crashes, the front of the body was slightly warped causing the change in clearance. I moved it up a hole on the body mount and voila problem solved.

My other 18R issues related to inconsistent compound/traction. I think I have a decent compound application strategy now but the car seems to take 6 or so laps for the compound to settle down....But thats alot of MAH usage before a race......If anyone else (Tim, Ken, etc) has any tips on what they do for each 18R qualifier and the main, let me know...

Think I qualified first in my 1st heat of 12th scale; then got overly aggressive on the 2nd and drove the car over someone else ending up ploughing upside down into the wall..dislodging the motor ...Tim got me going but I was already 6+ laps down and ended up in the B-main which I screwed up.

WGT class was a blast. The car was an absolute joy to run. So smooth and they look awesome.
Tim was right when he said 'You wait until you see my 10R5 run...you'll want one...'. 
Had a few really good laps in the main running right with Tim. I came in second - my target of second to last was also met  ...


----------



## Track_Master

kenleeRC said:


> Tim: No problem. It was a great opportunity for both of us. I now realize it takes much track time and much patience to get these cars to run well.
> 
> 
> Will you be going to Xtreme tomorrow for oval racing? Just want to make sure so I head the right way tomorrow evening. If you are going can you please bring the extra parts that we didn't use for the Gen X10. I'm sure you would have brought the parts anyway. This was just more of a reminder. Thanks...


Yup. I'll be there tomorrow night. I'll have all of your stuff with me. I'm also bringing Ramil's car cause it's all done aside from needing tires and a servo saver. And I'll have the 12R5, spares and bodies for Bob.


----------



## Track_Master

Ramil: Bring your radio when you come to the track tonight so we can do the setup on your Tekin system in the GenX10. 

Ken: Can you bring your can of Jack tonight? I'll buy us each a can up at Marshall's this weekend.


----------



## koopal

Track_Master said:


> Ramil: Bring your radio when you come to the track tonight so we can do the setup on your Tekin system in the GenX10.
> 
> Ken: Can you bring your can of Jack tonight? I'll buy us each a can up at Marshall's this weekend.


Tim,
I'll bring my radio & the box @ xtreme tonight and do you have a tool to cut a perfect circle on the lexan body for the wheel well? if you do have can you please bring it tonight if you can, I need to cut a new TC body.Thank you.


----------



## Track_Master

koopal said:


> Tim,
> I'll bring my radio & the box @ xtreme tonight and do you have a tool to cut a perfect circle on the lexan body for the wheel well? if you do have can you please bring it tonight if you can, I need to cut a new TC body.Thank you.


ok, cool. Thanks. 

Sorry, I don't have a circle cutter. I just cut bodies with regular lexan scissors and then use the Dremel to make the cuts as close to perfect as possible.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Ramil: Bring your radio when you come to the track tonight so we can do the setup on your Tekin system in the GenX10.
> 
> Ken: Can you bring your can of Jack tonight? I'll buy us each a can up at Marshall's this weekend.


Tim, Can you get me a can too ? Been wanting to get some and give it a try. If I come by tonite I'll bring some cash.


----------



## kenleeRC

Track_Master said:


> Ramil: Bring your radio when you come to the track tonight so we can do the setup on your Tekin system in the GenX10.
> 
> Ken: Can you bring your can of Jack tonight? I'll buy us each a can up at Marshall's this weekend.


Tim: Yup, I can bring the can of Jack tonite. I hope to be there by 6:30 tonite.


----------



## Track_Master

tobamiester said:


> Tim, Can you get me a can too ? Been wanting to get some and give it a try. If I come by tonite I'll bring some cash.


You got it. I think you'll like it. In my experience, it lasts longer than Paragon, which is really important during 8 minute 1/12 mains. 



kenleeRC said:


> Tim: Yup, I can bring the can of Jack tonite. I hope to be there by 6:30 tonite.


Thanks, Ken. See ya tonight.


----------



## kenleeRC

Track_Master said:


> Ramil: Bring your radio when you come to the track tonight so we can do the setup on your Tekin system in the GenX10.
> 
> Ken: Can you bring your can of Jack tonight? I'll buy us each a can up at Marshall's this weekend.


Tim: If you need it earlier than 6:30, you can swing by my office in Roseland. It's on the way to Xtreme RC off Rte. 80. Call me if you need directions or an address.


----------



## Track_Master

kenleeRC said:


> Tim: If you need it earlier than 6:30, you can swing by my office in Roseland. It's on the way to Xtreme RC off Rte. 80. Call me if you need directions or an address.


Thanks, but I think I have just enough sauce for a few practice runs between my 2 drops of Jack and a little bit of Paragon.


----------



## kenleeRC

tobamiester said:


> Yup Friday was a blast despite traction difficulties with the 18R.
> 
> It was funny. The two issues I had with both my 12R and 18R were both related to the body. On the 12R, the lack of clearance at the back of the car with the brushless motor solder terminals was severely limiting rear suspension travel. Tim mentioned before that I should just cut a hole in the body, but this time when he suggested it, I listened  and it worked like a champ.
> As for the 18R, on two parts of the track, the car was erratic.
> I messed with the suspension for almost an hour when i realized the front of the car was catching the track. I think because of a few (I lie, many...) driving errors and subsequent crashes, the front of the body was slightly warped causing the change in clearance. I moved it up a hole on the body mount and voila problem solved.
> 
> My other 18R issues related to inconsistent compound/traction. I think I have a decent compound application strategy now but the car seems to take 6 or so laps for the compound to settle down....But thats alot of MAH usage before a race......If anyone else (Tim, Ken, etc) has any tips on what they do for each 18R qualifier and the main, let me know...
> 
> Think I qualified first in my 1st heat of 12th scale; then got overly aggressive on the 2nd and drove the car over someone else ending up ploughing upside down into the wall..dislodging the motor ...Tim got me going but I was already 6+ laps down and ended up in the B-main which I screwed up.
> 
> WGT class was a blast. The car was an absolute joy to run. So smooth and they look awesome.
> Tim was right when he said 'You wait until you see my 10R5 run...you'll want one...'.
> Had a few really good laps in the main running right with Tim. I came in second - my target of second to last was also met  ...


Toby, as for the inconsistent compound/traction issue. I simply stopped using any traction compound. I just clean up the tires really good after each heat. I used to use lots of it, but I noticed it gave me inconsistent results as well. Friday nite, I just stayed in the darker grooved up sections of the track and that seemed to work ok.


----------



## Track_Master

Ramil: I had a thought about your receiver issue last night. You might not have a bad receiver after all. When I went to raise the antenna on your spektrum module, I didn't realize that it had been broken and glued. That might be why the receiver was acting all weird. Let me know if/when you figure out what the problem is/was.


----------



## koopal

Track_Master said:


> Ramil: I had a thought about your receiver issue last night. You might not have a bad receiver after all. When I went to raise the antenna on your spektrum module, I didn't realize that it had been broken and glued. That might be why the receiver was acting all weird. Let me know if/when you figure out what the problem is/was.


Im using that spectrum module on all the cars that I race @ xtreme and that receiver was on my 1/12 & it was working fine, oh, I know, maybe you broke it thats why its not working now (just kidding) . I'm gonna try the radio on my tc (Maj's is fixing it) to see if its also acting that way.


----------



## crf311

got good and bad news... first the good. My 10r5 came in at my LHS, my Xray M18t is totally set up for carpet (removed the BlueGroove BG4 kit) and the stock 18R is turning out to be tons of fun. Now the bad... blew up my mx bike over the weekend, and my wife's car just s**t the bed last night on the way home from work. When it rains it pours. Not going to have alot of cash to get the 10th scale ready for the beginning of the the indoor season, but maybe Santa will bring me what i'll need to complete it.

Anyways... is there a standard setup and shock oil weight I should use with the 18R? I got the adjustable turnbuckles and gold springs front and rear as well as foam tires


----------



## Track_Master

crf311 said:


> got good and bad news... first the good. My 10r5 came in at my LHS, my Xray M18t is totally set up for carpet (removed the BlueGroove BG4 kit) and the stock 18R is turning out to be tons of fun. Now the bad... blew up my mx bike over the weekend, and my wife's car just s**t the bed last night on the way home from work. When it rains it pours. Not going to have alot of cash to get the 10th scale ready for the beginning of the the indoor season, but maybe Santa will bring me what i'll need to complete it.
> 
> Anyways... is there a standard setup and shock oil weight I should use with the 18R? I got the adjustable turnbuckles and gold springs front and rear as well as foam tires


40wt front, 30wt rear, -2 camber on all 4 corners, 0* toe, 5mm ride height +/-.


----------



## kenleeRC

Tim: Were you able to find out when Marshalls will be open this Friday for practice? Thanks...


----------



## Track_Master

kenleeRC said:


> Tim: Were you able to find out when Marshalls will be open this Friday for practice? Thanks...


Bill is opening the doors at 10am, but it's most likely only going to be oval practice. Still it would probably be good if you come anyway to set up your pit, get the lay of the land, etc. I reserved us pit spaces. Bring a sheet or blanket or something to cover your stuff over night Friday and Saturday unless you plan on bringing it all back to your hotel room each night. 

We set up the roadcourse yesterday and labeled all the Road Rail, so it'll be an easy set-up and tear down, so _maybe_ if there's a major slow time on the track, we might be able to set up the road course, but don't bet on it. Road course will be set up Saturday morning since we run road course first, then oval, so you should be able to get some decent practice time then. 

The roadcourse layout Bill designed doesn't use a full straightaway, so rollout will be a little lower than I originally mentioned to you. Basically, roll the car out a mm or two higher than you do at Xtreme, but at Marshall's the turbo feature really kicks in, especially in 1/12. They're gonna be real fast this weekend. Roll out your GT car just a few mm (+/-) less than your 1/12.

I was going to pre-register you, but I had forgotten that the reg slips are also a release form, so you have to sign your name, address, etc. You can still register on Friday. Bill said he'll be taking registrations up until 10am on Saturday. 

One other thing... I recently changed phone plans to try and save a few bucks, and it doesn't include texts, so you can PM me here instead or just call me if you really need to reach me.


----------



## kenleeRC

Track_Master said:


> Bill is opening the doors at 10am, but it's most likely only going to be oval practice. Still it would probably be good if you come anyway to set up your pit, get the lay of the land, etc. I reserved us pit spaces. Bring a sheet or blanket or something to cover your stuff over night Friday and Saturday unless you plan on bringing it all back to your hotel room each night.
> 
> We set up the roadcourse yesterday and labeled all the Road Rail, so it'll be an easy set-up and tear down, so _maybe_ if there's a major slow time on the track, we might be able to set up the road course, but don't bet on it. Road course will be set up Saturday morning since we run road course first, then oval, so you should be able to get some decent practice time then.
> 
> The roadcourse layout Bill designed doesn't use a full straightaway, so rollout will be a little lower than I originally mentioned to you. Basically, roll the car out a mm or two higher than you do at Xtreme, but at Marshall's the turbo feature really kicks in, especially in 1/12. They're gonna be real fast this weekend. Roll out your GT car just a few mm (+/-) less than your 1/12.
> 
> I was going to pre-register you, but I had forgotten that the reg slips are also a release form, so you have to sign your name, address, etc. You can still register on Friday. Bill said he'll be taking registrations up until 10am on Saturday.
> 
> One other thing... I recently changed phone plans to try and save a few bucks, and it doesn't include texts, so you can PM me here instead or just call me if you really need to reach me.


Tim: the above roll out suggestion for the WGT car is based on a 13.5 motor right?


----------



## Track_Master

kenleeRC said:


> Tim: the above roll out suggestion for the WGT car is based on a 13.5 motor right?


Yup. :thumbsup: I tried 5 gear combos, each time going progressively higher til I reached seemingly max performance (and max heat for a 6 minute run). The GT cars won't be "fast" per se, but they'll still be fun.


----------



## kenleeRC

Track_Master said:


> Yup. :thumbsup: I tried 5 gear combos, each time going progressively higher til I reached seemingly max performance (and max heat for a 6 minute run). The GT cars won't be "fast" per se, but they'll still be fun.


OK. I plan on bringing the lap top and the Tekin Hotwire just in case we need it. I will also bring along the tire truer as long as you bring the CRC arbor. I have not had any time to true any tires so I will true them down Friday when I get to Marshalls. 
Do we need to bring extension cord and outlet strip?


----------



## Track_Master

kenleeRC said:


> OK. I plan on bringing the lap top and the Tekin Hotwire just in case we need it. I will also bring along the tire truer as long as you bring the CRC arbor. I have not had any time to true any tires so I will true them down Friday when I get to Marshalls.
> Do we need to bring extension cord and outlet strip?


Cool. I'll have the arbor with me. You shouldn't need a cord or power strip cause every bench has either an outlet or power strip, but bring 'em just in case cause ya never know. Basically, if there's an item that you're thinking of bringing but you're unsure of whether or not you'll need it, bring it. 
(That's the main reason I usually have twice as much stuff at the track as the next guy and I take twice as long to pack up at the end of racing) lol


----------



## Bart Diaz

Then you better start packing up now for the morning LOL.


----------



## koopal

Mr. Tim,
Pls. check you PM.

to all drivers that racing @ Marshalls; GOOD LUCK ! :hat:


----------



## tobamiester

Ramil, you running at Xtreme tomorrow night ?


----------



## Track_Master

Bart Diaz said:


> Then you better start packing up now for the morning LOL.


lol You know me all too well, Bart.  I'm pretty much all packed up and headin' up to my mom's in PA in a little while. Hopefully I'm not forgetting anything. lol 

Whoever's gonna be practicing tomorrow at Marshall's, I'll see ya there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Track_Master

koopal said:


> Mr. Tim,
> Pls. check you PM.
> 
> to all drivers that racing @ Marshalls; GOOD LUCK ! :hat:


Thanks, Ramil. I got the PM. No worries, we'll make sure you have something to run for next Friday. I feel bad cause I forgot on Monday to give you the extra set of GT tires I had in my box. Maybe if Chris has rear pinks and front purples or something close, you can just use those for now.


----------



## tobamiester

Ramil, if you want to run WGT tomorrow, and can get some front tires, I have a pair of new WGT Rear's trued to 55.5mm (this morning). I got them as spares as i chunked mine but can live without them (and can order some more).


----------



## koopal

tobamiester said:


> Ramil, if you want to run WGT tomorrow, and can get some front tires, I have a pair of new WGT Rear's trued to 55.5mm (this morning). I got them as spares as i chunked mine but can live without them (and can order some more).


Thank you Toby,I will run my WGT next friday, I need Tim to fine tune it first (dont want to wreck the new corvette body  ) See you @ xtreme tomorrow, I will ran my 1/10 TC.


----------



## tobamiester

no worries. see you tomorrow.


----------



## solographix

Hey Tim,

What brand were the bullet connectors you are using? You had told me that they were the ones you found that wouldn't back out after getting worn in a bit.


----------



## Track_Master

solographix said:


> Hey Tim,
> 
> What brand were the bullet connectors you are using? You had told me that they were the ones you found that wouldn't back out after getting worn in a bit.


Castle and Tekin have them. 

Castle: http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXTJH8&P=7

Tekin: http://teamtekin.com/accessories.html (scroll down a little)


----------



## koopal

:wave: Tim & Ken, waz up! hows Marshall? 

Tim: are you racing oval @ xtreme monday? my Gen X 10, servo saver & radio is there, if you got time can you put it together, I think the receiver is OK now & can you bring extra sets of tires too. Thank you.

Ken: did you get my text msg.? call me. Thank you. 

Toby: where did you get your pit light? I forgot to ask you last friday.


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> ....
> 
> Toby: where did you get your pit light? I forgot to ask you last friday.


Ikea, It was about $20.


----------



## tobamiester

kenleeRC said:


> Toby, as for the inconsistent compound/traction issue. I simply stopped using any traction compound. I just clean up the tires really good after each heat. I used to use lots of it, but I noticed it gave me inconsistent results as well. Friday nite, I just stayed in the darker grooved up sections of the track and that seemed to work ok.


Yeah Ken, That worked good for me on Friday. Funny I'd tried this before and it was a strategy that worked for me... But trying to run 3 cars and the various handling issues I'd had with them, I'd plain forgot what worked..haha.


Anyways. Great night of racing Friday. Couple of heats of 18R. I was pretty happy with my run despite being bulldozed several times by one guy who a) can't pass cleanly b) Doesn't believe the word 'stock' in this class applies to him...
We only had one heat of 12th scale. I was happy with my run and the car is handling pretty well though I think I gotta tweak the rollout. Needs a little more punch; but that said, it temp'd at 175F after the A-main so I'm not sure where I'll go from here.

Chris ran the WGT cars with Touring cars. I had a great main running nose-to-nose with B Arthur. We bumped each other a couple of times and in the end he beat me by about half a lap. Came third. Was well chuffed with that!


6 more days until DR..yeehaw...


----------



## tobamiester

Wayne,
My Pre-Reg for the 14th :

Toby Hamson

1/12 Pan Stock Road Coursel, Spektrum, PT 5741373
1/10 World GT Road Course, Spektrum, PT 9043551
1/18R Stock Road Course, Spektrum, PT 9063036
1/10 Pan Stock Oval, Spektrum, PT 9063036

I might do Slash Offroad, but will decide on the day.



Lucas Hamson

Novice Oval, Spektrum, House Transponder
1/18R Stock Road Course, Spektrum, PT 4590526
Slash Spec Off Road, Spektrum, House Transponder


----------



## solographix

Track_Master said:


> Castle and Tekin have them.
> 
> Castle: http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXTJH8&P=7
> 
> Tekin: http://teamtekin.com/accessories.html (scroll down a little)


TY Sir


----------



## Track_Master

koopal said:


> :wave: Tim & Ken, waz up! hows Marshall?
> 
> Tim: are you racing oval @ xtreme monday? my Gen X 10, servo saver & radio is there, if you got time can you put it together, I think the receiver is OK now & can you bring extra sets of tires too. Thank you.
> 
> Ken: did you get my text msg.? call me. Thank you.
> 
> Toby: where did you get your pit light? I forgot to ask you last friday.


Marshall's was great. It was nice to run on a decent sized track and really let the cars rip. The turnout for road course was small, but lots of people were watching and I'm sure it'll make a comeback. Lots of people were interested in my GT car in particular. I even won one of the $100 raffles and I never win those things. On top of that, I got a clock, a small toolset and $7.50 gift certificates for each of my road course class wins. Marshall's is a first class operation and no where else will you find track owners who give so much back to the racers. 

Ken and I both forgot about the GenXL on Sunday, and I was still too tired from the weekend to make it down to Xtreme last night. If you want, I can meet you down there tonight and I'll pick up the GT car, GenXL, servo saver and build the car and have it for you on Friday. Do you have a body and paints and a receiver for the GenXL? I'll need those tonight if you have them. You could also use some new 1/12 tires. The ones that were on the 12R5 were chunked beyond all usefulness. 

Let me know if you can make it to Xtreme today/tonight and I'll meet you there.


----------



## koopal

Tim you dont need to go to xtreme today just to pick up the Gen X, Chris said the tires are coming on thursday so i'll pick it up then & leave the car & if your coming early friday maybe you can put it together.Thank you.


----------



## Track_Master

koopal said:


> Tim you dont need to go to xtreme today just to pick up the Gen X, Chris said the tires are coming on thursday so i'll pick it up then & leave the car & if your coming early friday maybe you can put it together.Thank you.


Good thinking. That would definitely be better for me.


----------



## Wayne Miele

Tim, can you pick me up a set of foams for the 18r and whatever springs you suggest on friday night and I will give you the money saturday at DR?


----------



## Track_Master

Wayne Miele said:


> Tim, can you pick me up a set of foams for the 18r and whatever springs you suggest on friday night and I will give you the money saturday at DR?


Yup. No problem. 

I might also have a T-plate for your oval car. It's actually the one from the 1/12 chassis & pod that you gave me before last year's open house. I'll take a look and see if I can dig it up.


----------



## Track_Master

Ramil,
Chris texted me yesterday and said the GT spec tires are in. Is your GenX10 still at Xtreme? I was planning on getting there early and finishing the setup on it (cut the tires, install the servo saver and tune the car on the track) I can also put together your GenXL if it's there. Do you have a body and tires for it yet? Let me know as soon as you can. If all that stuff is there, I'll get there extra early.


----------



## koopal

Track_Master said:


> Ramil,
> Chris texted me yesterday and said the GT spec tires are in. Is your GenX10 still at Xtreme? I was planning on getting there early and finishing the setup on it (cut the tires, install the servo saver and tune the car on the track) I can also put together your GenXL if it's there. Do you have a body and tires for it yet? Let me know as soon as you can. If all that stuff is there, I'll get there extra early.


Tim, 
yes the GenX10 is @ Xtreme w/ the tires & servo saver & the radio, the XL can wait (next week). If you can setup the GenX10 for now that would be great sir. Thank you, see you later.


----------



## Track_Master

koopal said:


> Tim,
> yes the GenX10 is @ Xtreme w/ the tires & servo saver & the radio, the XL can wait (next week). If you can setup the GenX10 for now that would be great sir. Thank you, see you later.


Ok, sounds good. I'll get it all set up for you and ready for tonight. I hope we have enough GT cars. I don't think Toby or Ken are going to be there tonight. If A.J., B and Tony all bring their GTs, we'll have 5.


----------



## tobamiester

Track_Master said:


> Ok, sounds good. I'll get it all set up for you and ready for tonight. I hope we have enough GT cars. I don't think Toby or Ken are going to be there tonight. If A.J., B and Tony all bring their GTs, we'll have 5.


Would love to run tonite..But its getting cold outside and I don't really want to sleep in my Audi next week 

I might make quick run over to Extreme this afternoon prolly around 2pm. Gotta pick up a spare pair of GT fronts from Chris. 
Tim if you bring the Jack I'll pay you too if your there by then.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Wayne,

Pre reg for tomorrow the 14th:

Matt Smith
World GT roadcourse, spektrum, club transponder
Slash offroad, spektrum, club transponder


----------



## crf311

have fun tonight racers... gotta work but might get out early enough to swing by for some back seat driving:thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfjon

Did you guys run tonight? if so, where is the location I drove up with my son to check it out and found the church and the hall across the street at 5:30 but no-one was there? I used the address on your site. PS the only link's on your site that work are the pictures and flyer for indoor racing...


----------



## radsnappy

noone was there cause they raced on saturday , check the date:freak:


----------



## nicwald

Wolfjon said:


> Did you guys run tonight? if so, where is the location I drove up with my son to check it out and found the church and the hall across the street at 5:30 but no-one was there? I used the address on your site. PS the only link's on your site that work are the pictures and flyer for indoor racing...


Wolfjon, easy mistake, during the summer when we race outdoors we race on Sundays. When we move indoors, we race on Saturdays. Our next race is November 28th, the Saturday after Thanksgiving if you want to give it another go. Come on up to myself (Nick), Charlie or Wayne and introduce yourself and we can answer any questions you have. Charlie and I are always at the first table near the stage in the main room and Wayne is manning the computer on the stage.


----------



## nicwald

*Results*

Here are the results and such, have a look and enjoy!

They all can be found here: Http://www.DirtRunners.com

For the flash illiterate 

Results
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Mains 11-14-2009.htm
Standings
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Standings 11-14-2009.htm
Records
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/IndoorRecords_2009_2010.htm


----------



## Wolfjon

I should have realized today was the 15th my daughters birthday was friday the 13th making saturday the 14th "DOOOOH" (H Simpson sound)

that is why i was thinking sundays because of the outdoor season..

Oh well. maybe in Dec we go up to Mass to my parent for thanksgiving.

Thanks.
Jonathan


----------



## tobamiester

nicwald said:


> Here are the results and such, have a look and enjoy!
> 
> They all can be found here: Http://www.DirtRunners.com
> 
> For the flash illiterate
> 
> Results
> http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Mains 11-14-2009.htm
> Standings
> http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Standings 11-14-2009.htm
> Records
> http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/IndoorRecords_2009_2010.htm


Thanks Nick for posting these so quickly!


----------



## tobamiester

Matt, Hows the electronics looking in your WGT Car ? Any indication it was just the switch wires that fried on Saturday ?


----------



## BuzzBomber

tobamiester said:


> Matt, Hows the electronics looking in your WGT Car ? Any indication it was just the switch wires that fried on Saturday ?


Not sure yet. I hooked up a receiver pack and the receiver and servo powered up and functioned normally, so at least no damage there. I don't know if there's a way to power up the Novak ESCs without their "special" switch harness, so I'm ordering one today. The motor and esc have no visible damage, no scorching or melted solder tracks, the motor spins over normally, nothing else was hot when I pulled the car off the track. I'm thinking (speculating) that when I got t-boned by a car that jumped the rail (just before the smoke) it pounded the switch harness wiring right into the top chassis deck/battery mount hard enough to strip the wire and short against the CF or each other. The switch is actually melted a little next to the programming button and both the power and ground leads actually melted apart. Must've taken some heat to actually fuse the braided copper. Guess I'll have to find another place to mount the switch!


----------



## BuzzBomber

Tim, what happened to your WGT car? Did you also have a mechanical issue? I just noticed that you stopped at 3 1/2 minutes?


----------



## Guest

Toby is the videos that you were taking sat night be posted online?


----------



## Lap Traffic

Jt, I found my sloooow slash issue. The right side diff bearing was siezed and melted the trans case. 

Hope it's faster next race.


----------



## tobamiester

Tug Speedman said:


> Toby is the videos that you were taking sat night be posted online?


Yup..Just posted 3 of them. more to come

18R Stock Road Course Main





10th Scale Oval Main





12th Scale Road Course Main





10th Scale Road Course Main - WGT and Touring





Slash Offroad Main Mayhem


----------



## Lap Traffic

Adam, you going to run your sprint indoors?


----------



## solographix

Yeah I put it back together. I would really like to find a cheap 17.5 but everyone I find on here or dirtoval.com it seems like Ray keeps finding and buying them first.

Does anyone know if I could run an non sensored 17.5 with the GTB without any issues? I can get a hobbywing brandy new for $37.25 and try that if it won;t present any problems.


----------



## tobamiester

I've uploaded Slash, 12th , 18th and 10th Roadcourse and 10th Oval mains. Think I have Slash Oval, Mini Offroad and Novice mains if people want them.
Gonna check the other tape and see what qualifiers I have.

Next race I'd like to get a wide angle lense and extra tape so I can get all the mains.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Looking at the video, I got punted in the left side coming into the hairpin from the sweeper(upper left corner) at 2:25, then you can see where I lost contact and the car circled back into the infield at about 3:00 trailing smoke. I wonder if that hit to the left side is what got me? The way my switch was mounted, the wires could have gotten punched into the chassis plate. Also could've been the hit at 1:36 just above the frame in the sweeper - you can see a car jump the rail and then hear SMACK! then my car wobbles into the frame a second later......man, that was mayhem!


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> Looking at the video, I got punted in the left side coming into the hairpin from the sweeper(upper left corner) at 2:25, then you can see where I lost contact and the car circled back into the infield at about 3:00 trailing smoke. I wonder if that hit to the left side is what got me? The way my switch was mounted, the wires could have gotten punched into the chassis plate. Also could've been the hit at 1:36 just above the frame in the sweeper - you can see a car jump the rail and then hear SMACK! then my car wobbles into the frame a second later......man, that was mayhem!


Holy F thats insane that smoke!!! My son is right by the camer pointing at it....I didnt see it in the race, just smelt it...(and waited as the excitement subsided and the marshals noticed my upside down car right near where you smoked out...).

Glad we got that on video.. These vids are great for seeing a good race, and also useful for postmortems and such...


----------



## BuzzBomber

Yeah, that smelled pretty bad, didn't it? At least I didn't set off the smoke alarms!!


----------



## solographix

Just picked myself up an 18R. I was debating on getting into some type of 1/10 pan car or touring car, and decided this class looks healthy as far as entries, and i can zip it around the house and terrorize the cats also. I also like the simplicity of the rules and the almost box stock nature of this class. I decided to be cheap on the shipping so it may not get here by the 28th if towers estimated shipping dates hold true.


----------



## rcworkshopp

looks like you guys had a great time. I myself could not make it. Don't know if I can make it at the next race. I have some work problems that came up so dealing with that. So after that is taken care of you will be seeing me.


----------



## tobamiester

solographix said:


> Just picked myself up an 18R. I was debating on getting into some type of 1/10 pan car or touring car, and decided this class looks healthy as far as entries, and i can zip it around the house and terrorize the cats also. I also like the simplicity of the rules and the almost box stock nature of this class. I decided to be cheap on the shipping so it may not get here by the 28th if towers estimated shipping dates hold true.


Awesome! Checkout the youtube from Saturday. They're a lot of fun, zippy too for a stock motor.

Tower is prerty quick to ship. Did you order some foam tires for it?


----------



## solographix

No foams yet, I am going to run with the stock rubber for a bit and see how that goes.


----------



## Lap Traffic

Adam, 

Glad to hear you're running the sprint.:thumbsup: We need all we can get.

Got my foams on and hopefully that will stop the traction rolling. now I have to get the gearing down.

Don't know what compound rubber tires the 18R has , but the sprint tires are completely bald and the right front almost worn through after about 45 minutes on the carpet.


----------



## tobamiester

Lap Traffic said:


> Adam,
> 
> Glad to hear you're running the sprint.:thumbsup: We need all we can get.
> 
> Got my foams on and hopefully that will stop the traction rolling. now I have to get the gearing down.
> 
> Don't know what compound rubber tires the 18R has , but the sprint tires are completely bald and the right front almost worn through after about 45 minutes on the carpet.


Yeah, I'd get the foams if you can, rather than struggle with the rubber. Although what I did was run the rubber during practice at Xtreme so as to learn how to drive the car a little. Then put foams on it and the level of grip was way better. The 18R foam tires ain't cheap mind but worth it (I have an 18th scale arbor for my truer that I have with me at the track if people want to true their tires).

Either way, I'm chuffed we got another 18R racer!


----------



## Jammin MattDog

why we have an oval vs rc thread is completely annoying lol


Just got my cooper finished, looks like lipo's aren't gonna fit lol. Slight step down from building my Xray but should be rediculous fun none the less. Are we going to have any body requirements? I'd love to pick up a datsun 510 body http://www.abchobbyusa.com/

Theres also a 700 page thread on rctech if anyones looking for tips


----------



## BuzzBomber

What's up with the Tamiya Minis here? After talking to Wayne on Saturday, it looks like a new spec class forming, pretty much box-stock. One possible kink. I was looking at the Tamiya site, and the M03 kit that you all had at the track is discontinued, meaning if anybody wants to get in on it, finding that exact kit may be an issue. The replacement is the M05, the same Mini Cooper body is even offered, and a bunch of parts are shared between the platforms. So, would that chassis be allowed? Common sense tells me it should be in light of the discontinuation. I'm not trying to cause a problem(not sure I'd even run that class or pick up something else, if I can sell more stuff to free up $$), I just want to clear up what may become an issue. Thoughts?


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> What's up with the Tamiya Minis here? After talking to Wayne on Saturday, it looks like a new spec class forming, pretty much box-stock. One possible kink. I was looking at the Tamiya site, and the M03 kit that you all had at the track is discontinued, meaning if anybody wants to get in on it, finding that exact kit may be an issue. The replacement is the M05, the same Mini Cooper body is even offered, and a bunch of parts are shared between the platforms. So, would that chassis be allowed? Common sense tells me it should be in light of the discontinuation. I'm not trying to cause a problem(not sure I'd even run that class or pick up something else, if I can sell more stuff to free up $$), I just want to clear up what may become an issue. Thoughts?


I was wondering about this also as I saw a few of the kits at the track? Who's got the scoop on this potential class ? thanks


----------



## Guest

Lap Traffic said:


> Jt, I found my sloooow slash issue. The right side diff bearing was siezed and melted the trans case.
> 
> Hope it's faster next race.


excuses excuses lol. Good thing ya found the problem and if that seven cell beats me then I'm gonna have problems myself!


----------



## nicwald

BuzzBomber said:


> What's up with the Tamiya Minis here? After talking to Wayne on Saturday, it looks like a new spec class forming, pretty much box-stock. One possible kink. I was looking at the Tamiya site, and the M03 kit that you all had at the track is discontinued, meaning if anybody wants to get in on it, finding that exact kit may be an issue. The replacement is the M05, the same Mini Cooper body is even offered, and a bunch of parts are shared between the platforms. So, would that chassis be allowed? Common sense tells me it should be in light of the discontinuation. I'm not trying to cause a problem(not sure I'd even run that class or pick up something else, if I can sell more stuff to free up $$), I just want to clear up what may become an issue. Thoughts?





tobamiester said:


> I was wondering about this also as I saw a few of the kits at the track? Who's got the scoop on this potential class ? thanks


 
For the past couple of years, the club has been giving vehicles out to the points winners for the indoor season (max of 1 item per racer). This year charlie decided to give out the mini coopers.

If anyone is intereted in racing them, so far it looks like the consensus is only allowing ball bearings (not ceramic) as an upgrade and any 6-cell/2S Lipo (Roar Approved). The kits that Charlie got include an electronic speed control as well that would be used. Does the other kit you all were looking at have the option of coming with an electronic speed control?

Anyone have any other ideas about the class? I suppose it makes sense to allow the other chassis as well, since the one we have is discontinued.


----------



## Lap Traffic

Tug Speedman said:


> excuses excuses lol. Good thing ya found the problem and if that seven cell beats me then I'm gonna have problems myself!


I was running on a LIPO that Brian Jr lent me and I was still slooooow.

I don't think I'll be taking you down any day soon. But Mason won't beat me again (I hope):lol:


----------



## Lap Traffic

Nick,

It looks like the Mini M-05 chassis comes with all but the radio and batteries.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXPV3&P=ML

Any body restrictions?


----------



## nicwald

Lap Traffic said:


> Nick,
> 
> It looks like the Mini M-05 chassis comes with all but the radio and batteries.
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXPV3&P=ML
> 
> Any body restrictions?


I havent given it much thought. Anyone have any experience with these cars?


----------



## BuzzBomber

Cool. Now I know the story. I guess the M05 Pro is out then? http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=58443 Actually, I looked up the RCtech thread and it seems like those guys are mostly happy running the car base stock with only BBs added and changing the springs. Hmm, if I can scrounge up a few bucks, sell my extra 21.5, and not spend $$$ fixing my pan car, this might be cheap fun...


----------



## koopal

Tim,

do you have an update on the 1/12 scale? can you post pics of the body too. cant wait to run 1/12 & 1/10 pan car on friday, see you @ xtreme.
Thank you.


----------



## nicwald

BuzzBomber said:


> Cool. Now I know the story. I guess the M05 Pro is out then? http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=58443 Actually, I looked up the RCtech thread and it seems like those guys are mostly happy running the car base stock with only BBs added and changing the springs. Hmm, if I can scrounge up a few bucks, sell my extra 21.5, and not spend $$$ fixing my pan car, this might be cheap fun...


Yeah, we are hoping for cheap fun, no foams to worry about, not a lot of setup choices, I think it could be a lot of fun!


----------



## BuzzBomber

nicwald said:


> Yeah, we are hoping for cheap fun, no foams to worry about, not a lot of setup choices, I think it could be a lot of fun!


And, we can run them on the offroad track in the summer, too!:jest: Check it out:


----------



## tobamiester

Heading over to Xtreme to play for a few hours. Anyone bored, come along...


----------



## BuzzBomber

Man it's quiet in here!

Hopefully my new switch will arrive today and I can find out whether or not anything else fried on my GenX10.


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> Man it's quiet in here!
> 
> Hopefully my new switch will arrive today and I can find out whether or not anything else fried on my GenX10.


It sure is. been thinking the same myself...

Let us know what you find out about the electronics...I was just re-watching that 10th scale A-main last night..brutal race...

My wide angle lense should come today, so next race I can hopefully get more of the track.


----------



## tobamiester

This movie looks like alot of fun when it comes out http://www.carpetracers.com/. Can't see it showing at my local 12 Screen AMC theater though


----------



## Lap Traffic

Adam, you guys slot racing tonight?


----------



## solographix

Nope not tonight, Charlie and Donna have won't be there, so its pretty much a no go.


----------



## Wayne Miele

Matt or Toby make me an offer on my Mini Cooper. Or anyone else for that matter. My plate is full already. Can't add another class.


----------



## daz

just thought I'd put this in here does anybody have a 13.5 brushless motor and esc their looking to sell i need one..


----------



## tobamiester

Wayne Miele said:


> Matt or Toby make me an offer on my Mini Cooper. Or anyone else for that matter. My plate is full already. Can't add another class.


Thanks for the offer Wayne. Likewise, 5 classes indoors is good for me, and with Lucas running 3 too...got my work cut out..


----------



## cobra22431

Yes I think that 1/10 onroad class should fall under the 6 car max rules we have for indoor like we have for a few of the oval classes.


tobamiester said:


> It sure is. been thinking the same myself...
> 
> Let us know what you find out about the electronics...I was just re-watching that 10th scale A-main last night..brutal race...
> 
> My wide angle lense should come today, so next race I can hopefully get more of the track.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Well, good news for my WGT car. The new switch came in last night, and I held my breath while I plugged everything in - started right up normally. I did a few laps around the basement to make sure nothing was getting hot, looks like I'm good to go!

Wayne, I might be interested in the Mini, if I can unload the Duo 2 21.5 motor I bought by mistake along with a few other things. The racing budget's tight right now, but that doesn't stop me from blue-sky dreaming about what to buy next.

BTW, I's also go for 6 cars max. in the 1/10 onroad. I don't care if I only get to run the B-main, as long as I get track time. demo-derby is fun with Slash, not so much with pan cars...


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> Well, good news for my WGT car. The new switch came in last night, and I held my breath while I plugged everything in - started right up normally. I did a few laps around the basement to make sure nothing was getting hot, looks like I'm good to go!
> 
> Wayne, I might be interested in the Mini, if I can unload the Duo 2 21.5 motor I bought by mistake along with a few other things. The racing budget's tight right now, but that doesn't stop me from blue-sky dreaming about what to buy next.
> 
> BTW, I's also go for 6 cars max. in the 1/10 onroad. I don't care if I only get to run the B-main, as long as I get track time. demo-derby is fun with Slash, not so much with pan cars...


Thats great news Matt. Glad you'll be back on the track with the WGT cars on Saturday.


----------



## tobamiester

No racing this past weekend for me...Chomping at the bit..

Wayne, Lucas and my pre-regs for Saturday 28th Nov:

Toby
-----

1/12 Pan Stock Road Course, Spektrum, PT 5741373
1/10 World GT Road Course, Spektrum, PT 9043551
1/18R Stock Road Course, Spektrum, PT 9063036
1/10 Pan Stock Oval, Spektrum, PT 9063036
Slash Spec Off Road, Spektrum, House Transponder

Lucas
------
Novice Oval, Spektrum, House Transponder
1/18R Stock Road Course, Spektrum, PT 4590526
Slash Spec Off Road, Spektrum, House Transponder


Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## dano628

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Lap Traffic

dano628 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone


Safe and Happy Thanksgiving to you and the family Dan:wave:


----------



## tobamiester

Happy Thanksgiving Dan, Bob and everyone else


----------



## solographix

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Happy Thanksgiving, folks. Remember what's important today:thumbsup:.


----------



## GeorgeW

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Remember we race back to back nov. 28 and dec.5


----------



## HRCH

We, the Schies family are thankful to everyone at DirtRunners who has helped make this race season a fun and exciting one-God Bless you all.


Happy Thanksgiving to everyone at dirtrunners and their families too. 


Schies family,

Annie, Aaron, Daniel , Jason


----------



## Lap Traffic

You electric guys might want to check this out. I just ordered one. Hope it works. 

http://www.thejigsup.net/


----------



## Wayne Miele

Get those pesky sign ups taken care of. We race tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgeW

Womps tonite at zeppelins


----------



## solographix

Since I will nto be attending Derek is going to attempt the Iron Man.

Derek Zuidema

Slash Off-Road ~ Spektrum ~ House Trans.
Slash Oval ~ Spektrum ~ House Trans.
Sprint Car ~ Spektrum ~ House Trans.
Stock 18R ~ Spektrum ~ House Trans.


----------



## Lap Traffic

:woohoo:RACE DAY:woohoo:


----------



## tobamiester

yee haw...i'm jonesing for some trigger time yo!


----------



## dano628

Lap Traffic said:


> You electric guys might want to check this out. I just ordered one. Hope it works.
> 
> http://www.thejigsup.net/


Nice its a pain to solder connectors


----------



## Wayne Miele

Sign ups to be done at the track. See you there.


----------



## nicwald

Results: Http://www.DirtRunners.com

For the Flash-impaired

Results
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Mains 11-28-2009.htm

Standings
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Standings 11-28-2009.htm

Indoor Records
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/IndoorRecords_2009_2010.htm


----------



## tobamiester

nicwald said:


> Results: Http://www.DirtRunners.com
> 
> For the Flash-impaired
> 
> Results
> http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Mains 11-28-2009.htm
> 
> Standings
> http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Standings 11-28-2009.htm
> 
> Indoor Records
> http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/IndoorRecords_2009_2010.htm


Thanks Nick for posting this so quickly.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Looks like everything but WGT(1/10 roadcourse) had a pretty good turnout - hope all had fun! I was busy doing the family thing; I should be back next weekend.


----------



## dano628

Tim everything ok ? if you want to talk pm me Ill send phone Dan


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> Looks like everything but WGT(1/10 roadcourse) had a pretty good turnout - hope all had fun! I was busy doing the family thing; I should be back next weekend.


Yeah Matt, missed you Sat night. Only myself and Nick running WGT. Nick's car looked like a rocket. I had various handling issues coupled with overshooting the right turn multiple times (ending up on the straight ... yikes). Lots to learn about these cars still, in terms of adjustment to make when the car responds in a certain way. 
Not 100% sure I'll make Dec 5th. Wife wasn't too chuffed when I told her I wanted to race back-to-back Saturdays...I might have to be on my absolute best behavior all week to earn that...


----------



## Lap Traffic

tobamiester said:


> Wife wasn't too chuffed when I told her I wanted to race back-to-back Saturdays...I might have to be on my absolute best behavior all week to earn that...


A nice bouquet of flowers and you’re in :thumbsup:


----------



## Lap Traffic

Hey Tim. :wave:

Missed you in Sprints on Saturday. Hope all is well.


----------



## tobamiester

Lap Traffic said:


> A nice bouquet of flowers and you’re in :thumbsup:


Good call. I might even have to brush the dust of some of the Power tools and do a few jobs around the house


----------



## tobamiester

Road Course, Off-Road Mains from Nov 28th: 


18R Road Course - A-Main






Mini Cooper Road Course (first few seconds missing)






12th Scale Road Course A-Main






10th Scale Road Course A-Main






Slash Spec Off Road - A-Main






Truck Off road - A-Main


----------



## Jammin MattDog

Hey Wayne! signups for next week.

Mini Cooper RC - Spektrum
Mini Cooper Oval - Spektrum
Mini Oval - Ch 88
Slash offroad - Xmod 8

LMK you got these since theres 2 threads. IDK if mini cooper is set up on the web registration yet.


______________________________________________



Would you guys be interested in moving the single jump slightly farther foward and at an angle for the far right corner (if viewed from the stage), basicaly move it 2 feet foward and tilt it 45 degrees. We all end up taking that jump sideways to jump into that corner anyway so it MAY help a bit of carnage if we're jumping straight instead of buzzing around a corner and jumping praticaly simultaneously.

Also for mini cooper...I guess we're running any tamiya mini fwd chassis, box stock. Allowed mods being bearings. As far as bodies go, are we staying to ONLY mini coopers? and if that's the case is the cooper truck and the cooper station wagon bodies allowed if they're considered coopers. Should we allow any tamiya mini body that came stock on a car? I really wanna run a Fiat 500 body since I totaly love the top gear episode so I can paint it like the Abarth SS they tested. 

Should we stay with JUST any cooper body? or any hatchback mini body?


----------



## Jammin MattDog

oh and as far as tires. Should we do stock mini wheels or any treaded rubber tire?


----------



## ta_man

Jammin MattDog said:


> Would you guys be interested in moving the single jump slightly farther foward and at an angle for the far right corner (if viewed from the stage), basicaly move it 2 feet foward and tilt it 45 degrees. We all end up taking that jump sideways to jump into that corner anyway so it MAY help a bit of carnage if we're jumping straight instead of buzzing around a corner and jumping praticaly simultaneously.


I think that is a good idea.


----------



## tobamiester

Wayne, My Pre-reg for Dec 5th. 

Toby Hamson

1/12 Pan Stock Road Course, Spektrum, PT 5741373
1/10 World GT Road Course, Spektrum, PT 9043551
18R Stock Road Course, Spektrum, PT 9063036
1/10 Pan Stock Oval, Spektrum, PT 9063036
2WD Slash Spec Off Road, Spektrum, House Transponder


----------



## solographix

Just about ready for Sat.


----------



## tobamiester

solographix said:


> Just about ready for Sat.


Sweet! You got foams for that bad boy ?


----------



## Wayne Miele

Only the mini body that came with the cars. No station wagons or pick ups or vans.


----------



## solographix

tobamiester said:


> Sweet! You got foams for that bad boy ?


I had 4, Derek only ordered 2 for his so 2 of mine are on his car. Hopefully our order comes in so we both have 4 otherwise it will be interesting. Can you bring the 1/18 truer/arbor again Saturday please?


----------



## Jammin MattDog

Wayne Miele said:


> Only the mini body that came with the cars. No station wagons or pick ups or vans.


you can also buy the cars with the other bodies on them. I was totaly going to buy the CUBE

http://www.abchobbyusa.com/cubebody.aspx

Aerodynamic


----------



## tobamiester

solographix said:


> I had 4, Derek only ordered 2 for his so 2 of mine are on his car. Hopefully our order comes in so we both have 4 otherwise it will be interesting. Can you bring the 1/18 truer/arbor again Saturday please?


sure,no problem, i'll bring it :thumbsup:


----------



## Track_Master

dano628 said:


> Tim everything ok ? if you want to talk pm me Ill send phone Dan





Lap Traffic said:


> Hey Tim. :wave:
> 
> Missed you in Sprints on Saturday. Hope all is well.


Thanks, guys. I just haven't felt like racing lately and my cash is really tight, so I might have to sell a few things to help out with the bills over the next couple months.


----------



## Lap Traffic

Hope it all works out Tim. If I can help let me know.


----------



## dano628

Lap Traffic said:


> Hope it all works out Tim. If I can help let me know.


Ditto


----------



## Lap Traffic

Well I put a new steering servo in the Cooper that actually works. :thumbsup:I guess I'll need a new excuse this Saturday.


----------



## dano628

Lap Traffic said:


> Well I put a new steering servo in the Cooper that actually works. :thumbsup:I guess I'll need a new excuse this Saturday.


 I'll work on one for you


----------



## Lap Traffic

dano628 said:


> I'll work on one for you


Thanks! Make a good one:thumbsup:


----------



## dano628

If anyone has the adapter to run pan car tires on a rc 10 based car could I borrow them Sat . I have them on back order . Would like to run my sprinter . Thanks


----------



## motomotoman

whats the big class this year guys


----------



## motomotoman

tim i want a car what do you have to sale??????????


----------



## Guest

Jammin MattDog said:


> you can also buy the cars with the other bodies on them. I was totaly going to buy the CUBE
> 
> http://www.abchobbyusa.com/cubebody.aspx
> 
> Aerodynamic


I think we should just run the stock mini bodies, they're not discontinued and its bad enough one car had different springs (whether or not the person knew or not). The class is just meant to have fun. We don't want or need drama like what happened with Slash and the "short course" trucks. Times are tough for people and by having a "spec" class it allows for a tight competition at an affordable price. If the class was open to any modifications I personally wouldn't be able to stay up with other drivers and the class wouldn't be fun. Allowing bodies to be changed we lead to next thing of tires and rims and then motors which would lead to brushless system and turn a $100.00 class into a $500.00 class and it's only a Tamiya! :thumbsup:


----------



## dano628

Tug Speedman said:


> I think we should just run the stock mini bodies, they're not discontinued and its bad enough one car had different springs (whether or not the person knew or not). The class is just meant to have fun. We don't want or need drama like what happened with Slash and the "short course" trucks. Times are tough for people and by having a "spec" class it allows for a tight competition at an affordable price. If the class was open to any modifications I personally wouldn't be able to stay up with other drivers and the class wouldn't be fun. Allowing bodies to be changed we lead to next thing of tires and rims and then motors which would lead to brushless system and turn a $100.00 class into a $500.00 class and it's only a Tamiya! :thumbsup:


ditto ( I'm on a ditto kick lately )


----------



## tobamiester

dano628 said:


> ditto ( I'm on a ditto kick lately )


Saves all that typing 

I ain't racing Mini but Ditto too..


----------



## high voltage

herman did the barn start yet


----------



## JRZ93

motomotoman said:


> tim i want a car what do you have to sale??????????


Herman onroad?
I may have smthn 4u ill be at the barn sunday,friday
Onroad.
N tim do u wanna sell ur 1/10 pan I'm bidding....


----------



## Lap Traffic

Tug Speedman said:


> I think we should just run the stock mini bodies, they're not discontinued and its bad enough one car had different springs (whether or not the person knew or not). The class is just meant to have fun. We don't want or need drama like what happened with Slash and the "short course" trucks. Times are tough for people and by having a "spec" class it allows for a tight competition at an affordable price. If the class was open to any modifications I personally wouldn't be able to stay up with other drivers and the class wouldn't be fun. Allowing bodies to be changed we lead to next thing of tires and rims and then motors which would lead to brushless system and turn a $100.00 class into a $500.00 class and it's only a Tamiya! :thumbsup:


I gotta agree:thumbsup: But I love the Cooper pickup body


----------



## Lap Traffic

dano628 said:


> ditto ( I'm on a ditto kick lately )


What, you been watching Ghost?


----------



## dano628

Lap Traffic said:


> What, you been watching Ghost?


Naah . Two UPS deliveries comming tomorrow . New L8 . Tires , pinions , spurs for the sprinter , and some other goodies for the L8 .:thumbsup:


----------



## Lap Traffic

dano628 said:


> Naah . Two UPS deliveries comming tomorrow . New L8 . Tires , pinions , spurs for the sprinter , and some other goodies for the L8 .:thumbsup:


Cool! nothing like a good UPS delivery. Glad to hear you're gonna "raise some Havoc" Saturday


----------



## dano628

Lap Traffic said:


> Cool! nothing like a good UPS delivery. Glad to hear you're gonna "raise some Havoc" Saturday


Hope the Havoc handles as good as your Outlaw does . Driving yours is what pushed me into this .


----------



## Lap Traffic

dano628 said:


> Hope the Havoc handles as good as your Outlaw does . Driving yours is what pushed me into this .


Ha! glad I could help:thumbsup:

Back in the same class. Let the trash talk begin!!!:lol:


----------



## tobamiester

dano628 said:


> Naah . Two UPS deliveries comming tomorrow . New L8 . Tires , pinions , spurs for the sprinter , and some other goodies for the L8 .:thumbsup:


Yay. UPS guy coming to my house too tomorrow. If I can get the final sign off from the missus that I can run Saturday "Dirtrunners Style", going to go for a under 24hour full kit build (including body) for racing on Saturday evening


----------



## dano628

Lap Traffic said:


> Ha! glad I could help:thumbsup:
> 
> Back in the same class. Let the trash talk begin!!!:lol:


I think I'll wait to see if I can get mine around the track as well as yours before I talk any sh#t


----------



## Lap Traffic

dano628 said:


> I think I'll wait to see if I can get mine around the track as well as yours before I talk any sh#t


I'm sure if you can drive mine, you'll get yours around just fine. Tomorrow will tell. Now go sit by the door and wait for UPS


----------



## Lap Traffic

Tim, The carpet is calling.:wave:


----------



## dano628

I was excited about getting new toys today and at running my sprinter tomorrow now with the news Of Bobby Williams passing I dont care anymore


----------



## motomotoman

barn started last week friday and sundays lot of new guys this year and a ton of stock slash guy ..........


----------



## Wayne Miele

Rest of sign ups will be taken at the track.


----------



## BuzzBomber

I forgot to preregister, so hope it's not too late.

Matt Smith
1/10 Roadcourse/World GT, spektrum, PT 6169635
Slash Offroad, spektrum, PT 6169635

Of course, it may be moot if snow starts flying early in the day, hopefully not.


----------



## BuzzBomber

missed it by a minute


----------



## jr81

*rules*

what are the rules for the oval sprint class and 1/10 roadcourse/world gt???


----------



## tobamiester

jr81 said:


> what are the rules for the oval sprint class and 1/10 roadcourse/world gt???


From the first post in this thread, we loosely follow the WGT rules are along these lines:


1/10 Pan Car Road Course (World GT Hybrid)

Chassis: Any 1/10 pan car chassis (10”/255mm wheelbase, 200mm body width) designed for road course racing.

Motor & Battery Combos:
Option 1: 6 cell sub-C pack OR 2S lipo with 17.5 brushless motor or 27 turn brushed motor
Option 2: 4 cell sub-C pack with 13.5 brushless motor
Option 3: 1S Lipo with 10.5 brushless motor or 19 turn brushed motor.

Radio: Any radio may be used.

ESC: Any electronic speed control that does not cause radio interference.

Tires: Any 1/10 foam tires designed specifically for a 1/10 scale pan car.

Body: Proline (Protoform) C6-R Corvette, Mulsanne or Sophia.


----------



## GeorgeW

I will be opening the doors for the church around 12:30, providing the baton lady isn't there. Mark Stern please bring you mini cooper tonight, J.T. still wants to buy it from you. There are some really cool tanks, that were Bob Williams, for sale at Zeppelin Hobbies. I've heard there is interest in touring car oval, I say if ya got 'em bring 'em, this was always a fun class. Charlie


----------



## JRZ93

herman call me, or ill be at barn sunday.
i tried ur nextell don't go through
i sent u a pm
heather wants to bring the baby up to see y'all so ask sammie when ull be around


----------



## BuzzBomber

well, my plans got nukes at the last minute here. hope everyone has a good night of racing. see you on the 19th!


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> well, my plans got nukes at the last minute here. hope everyone has a good night of racing. see you on the 19th!


Sux man. Ah well, we'll see you next time Matt.


----------



## ta_man

jr81 said:


> what are the rules for the oval sprint class and 1/10 roadcourse/world gt???


Oval sprint class is:

Sprint Car with wing & cage
2S LiPo or 6-cell NiMH
17.5 brushless motor

There's probably a bunch of other things that would apply typical of most other classes related to speed controls and such, but that is the general idea.


----------



## Lap Traffic

Ray,

Thanks for digging into your bearing stock to keep me racing. I appreciate it:thumbsup:

Replacements are on the way.


----------



## radsnappy

Lap Traffic said:


> Ray,
> 
> Thanks for digging into your bearing stock to keep me racing. I appreciate it:thumbsup:
> 
> Replacements are on the way.


yea , no problemo ,just like keeping all us boys playing with our toys , just passin on a favor keeps this club great!!!


----------



## nicwald

Results: Http://www.DirtRunners.com

For the Flash-less

Results
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Mains 12-05-2009.htm
Points Standings
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Standings 12-05-2009.htm
Records
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/IndoorRecords_2009_2010.htm


----------



## tobamiester

Nick,
Found a big rookie mistake on my 10R5 which very likely explains the chronic handling problems the car. Sometime between when I had that axle breakage on the first race day and last night, I put the Rear Ride Height adjusters in upside down LOL...I never noticed but the car had a clearance of 10mm at the rear yesterday..yikes..

edit: Ah I see the error in my ways. Sticking to one manufacturer has its advantages and pitfalls. From looking at the manuals, on my 12R5, the Ride Height adjusters are reversed compared to the 10R5...duh..


----------



## nicwald

tobamiester said:


> Nick,
> Found a big rookie mistake on my 10R5 which very likely explains the chronic handling problems the car. Sometime between when I had that axle breakage on the first race day and last night, I put the Rear Ride Height adjusters in upside down LOL...I never noticed but the car had a clearance of 10mm at the rear yesterday..yikes..
> 
> edit: Ah I see the error in my ways. Sticking to one manufacturer has its advantages and pitfalls. From looking at the manuals, on my 12R5, the Ride Height adjusters are reversed compared to the 10R5...duh..


The important thing is that you found out what was wrong, glad you found it!


----------



## tobamiester

Man its quiet around here today. Posted a few videos on youtube under my usual name. Too lazy to post alot of them and a couple I missed. For some reason the auto-focus on the camera was a little jacked up on Saturday. I'll disable it next time and manually focus it. 
If there is any videos anyone wants, let me know and I'll see if I have them. I don't have the 18R A-main for certain.


----------



## BuzzBomber

tobamiester said:


> Man its quiet around here today.


Yeah, I've been busy sulking about missing the race on saturday... Already trying to get a babysitter for the 19th though.


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> Yeah, I've been busy sulking about missing the race on saturday... Already trying to get a babysitter for the 19th though.


Good Lad. Early planning is the key  ...Need some more WGT cars on the track :thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

Don't forget guys, 1/12, 1/10 and 18R Road Course Racing at Xtreme Friday (tomorrow) at 7.30pm. Check http://www.xtremercaddicts.com for location etc.


----------



## solographix

Can I get a clarification on what Chassis #'s & Part #'s of mini coopers are allowed to be raced.


----------



## tobamiester

solographix said:


> Can I get a clarification on what Chassis #'s & Part #'s of mini coopers are allowed to be raced.


Never seen any draft rules, but I thought it was M03 (old chassis) or M05 (current) chassis. Just not the M05-Pro.


----------



## Lap Traffic

Derek, 

If you are still looking for the Ultra GTP Oval chassis, it is again available at Tower.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXTCJ1&P=7


----------



## solographix

I let him know Bob, thanks.


----------



## JRZ93

Lap Traffic said:


> Derek,
> 
> If you are still looking for the Ultra GTP Oval chassis, it is again available at Tower.
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXTCJ1&P=7


Besides price wats the difference for this or the late model kit?


----------



## Lap Traffic

JRZ93 said:


> Besides price wats the difference for this or the late model kit?


The rear suspension is completely different. Long rear shocks and no pivot balls. The chassis and front end are identical to the DO.


----------



## nicwald

solographix said:


> Can I get a clarification on what Chassis #'s & Part #'s of mini coopers are allowed to be raced.


I would say the M03, M04 and M05.

The club gave out the M04 short, and the M05 is available in a short version as the M04 is now discontinued. The M03 is an older chassis as well that could be run if anyone has one in the stock configuration at home.

I believe the part number for the M05 is Tamiya 58438.


----------



## JRZ93

Lap Traffic said:


> The rear suspension is completely different. Long rear shocks and no pivot balls. The chassis and front end are identical to the DO.


So which 1 is easier to get parts for?


----------



## dano628

JRZ93 said:


> So which 1 is easier to get parts for?


There the same to get parts for . You'll have to order parts for either one. Both are pretty durable . Bob or Adam could tell you the parts that you should get to support it . :thumbsup:


----------



## Lap Traffic

JRZ93 said:


> So which 1 is easier to get parts for?


Tower or Nitro House have anything you need. Crispy Critters also stocks some OFNA parts.

Weakest link I have found are the diff gear cases. And The diff housing can break where the hinge pins pass through (especially when the tractor pass through is open). Also the GTP does not have hardened ring gears but, really not an issue.

I find my son's GTP handled much better than my DO and have since swapped over the rear suspension.


----------



## BuzzBomber

I don't know what we've done to upset mother nature, but the 3-9" of possible snow saturday into saturday night is not an encouraging wx forecast. However, I am being hopeful, and hereby present my pre-registration:
Matt Smith
1/10 Roadcourse/World GT, spektrum, PT 6169635
Slash Offroad, spektrum, PT 6169635
P.S. Don't expect to see me if the snow starts flying before 2pm, because my car is terrible in the snow and since it's a ragtop, bad things would happen if I rolled over in a ditch......call me a bit conservative.


----------



## nicwald

Due to the imminent weather and low turn out for track setup, the race today has been canceled.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Probably a good call. I had everything ready to go, but made sure the snowblower was ready too......See you all next year!:wave:


----------



## dano628

nicwald said:


> Due to the imminent weather and low turn out for track setup, the race today has been canceled.


I'm bummed out . Got there at 1:50 no one there .


----------



## Lap Traffic

dano628 said:


> I bummed out . Got there at 1:50 no one there .


Yea, only 8 of us non-snow sissies showed. You just missed us.

Thanks for the call though.:thumbsup:

I really don't like Mother Nature. This is going to be a mess to clean up. Tomorrow is going to be miserable


----------



## tobamiester

Pretty bummed too. 
I was able to console myself by visiting my LHS and purchasing R/C Car (Feb 2010) and lots of random parts I'll probably need one day  
And then watch the Late Models on SpeedHD; And lastly I have a 12-pack of Winter Ale's to keep me warm by the fire


----------



## cobra22431

Keep letting that oval bug bite u, we need to replace tim in sprint if he dont run it LOL I will help u if u want but u buy the car CW outlaw of course and supply the power 


tobamiester said:


> Pretty bummed too.
> I was able to console myself by visiting my LHS and purchasing R/C Car (Feb 2010) and lots of random parts I'll probably need one day
> And then watch the Late Models on SpeedHD; And lastly I have a 12-pack of Winter Ale's to keep me warm by the fire


----------



## tobamiester

cobra22431 said:


> Keep letting that oval bug bite u, we need to replace tim in sprint if he dont run it LOL I will help u if u want but u buy the car CW outlaw of course and supply the power


Heh. I was almost tempted to buy his Sprinter.. Getting the LM bug though I don't do nitro (not because I have anything against it..just don't need anymore complexity or headaches ) . I might see if I can run Oval at Xtreme tonite just to get some trigger/track time


----------



## dano628

tobamiester said:


> Heh. I was almost tempted to buy his Sprinter.. Getting the LM bug though I don't do nitro (not because I have anything against it..just don't need anymore complexity or headaches ) . I might see if I can run Oval at Xtreme tonite just to get some trigger/track time


Nitro is not that complex . if need help with nitro engines let me know I am more then willing to help you . You need to get a good engine that holds a tune well , and break it in right . I have an engine break in stand and would be happy to break in and teach you how to tune it properly . I am not trying to talk you in to nitro just offering to help you if you want to give it a try .


----------



## tobamiester

dano628 said:


> Nitro is not that complex . if need help with nitro engines let me know I am more then willing to help you . You need to get a good engine that holds a tune well , and break it in right . I have an engine break in stand and would be happy to break in and teach you how to tune it properly . I am not trying to talk you in to nitro just offering to help you if you want to give it a try .


Thanks Dan  Appreciate it.... over time (i.e between now and April) I maybe tempted over to the Dark Side (depending on which side of the Force your from :thumbsup: ) for this class specifically.


----------



## tobamiester

BTW. If anyone is thinking of getting into 12th Scale Road Course. PM me.


----------



## Lap Traffic

tobamiester said:


> Thanks Dan  Appreciate it.... over time (i.e between now and April) I maybe tempted over to the Dark Side (depending on which side of the Force your from :thumbsup: ) for this class specifically.


Nothing beats nitro late model :thumbsup::woohoo:

Come to the darkside.


----------



## dano628

Lap Traffic said:


> Nothing beats nitro late model :thumbsup::woohoo:
> 
> Come to the darkside.


What more needs to be said ?


----------



## solographix

dano628 said:


> What more needs to be said ?


BUY OFNA!


----------



## Lap Traffic

solographix said:


> BUY OFNA!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

Lap Traffic said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


LOL...Ray just had a hand in me wanting to buy another carpet car....grrrhh...its a sickness...


----------



## Lap Traffic

tobamiester said:


> LOL...Ray just had a hand in me wanting to buy another carpet car....grrrhh...its a sickness...


I thinks it's more of an addiction


----------



## radsnappy

tobamiester said:


> LOL...Ray just had a hand in me wanting to buy another carpet car....grrrhh...its a sickness...


what are you waiting for haha!! lost out on the b44 was sold out from under me oh well


----------



## dano628

MERRY CHRISTMAS ! from J.T. Gibson and me


----------



## Lap Traffic

dano628 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS ! from J.T. Gibson and me


Right back at you Dan. Best to you and the family. Have a very safe Merry Christmas.


----------



## Wayne Miele

HAPPY HOLIDAYS to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuzzBomber

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## JRZ93

solographix said:


> BUY OFNA!


Was originally thinkn that,but if I go losi less spare parts since I have 3already,(2.0b 2.0t 1.0 electric)


----------



## JRZ93

radsnappy said:


> what are you waiting for haha!! lost out on the b44 was sold out from under me oh well


I got a b44 rarely used (class is dead at the barn)its got a novak 8.5havoc n hardcased lipos,will even take onroad/oval trades for it
Altho I'm debating selling it, a good offer n I may let it go


----------



## radsnappy

Just a reminder we are having an Oval Race on Sunday Dec 27, 2009.
The racing starts at 2pm. 

Classes for Sunday:

**** OVAL RACING ****

1/12 Oval Pan Car (Stock 27-Turn or 17.5 Brushless w/4-Cell or 13.5 w/1-Cell Li-po) 
1/18 Mini-Late Model Oval 
1/18 Mini Sliders (Stock)
1/18 18R Oval (Stock w/6-Cell Battery)
1/10 Slider Class (Stock)
1/10 Mini Cooper (Stock)
1/10 Oval Pan Car (Stock 27-Turn or 17.5 Brushless w/4-Cell or 13.5 w/1-Cell Li-Po)

Racing starts at 2:00PM Registration Closes at 1:30pm.


----------



## solographix

You should probably include what track you are promoting considering this is the DR's thread.


----------



## Lap Traffic

solographix said:


> You should probably include what track you are promoting considering this is the DR's thread.


The track is Extreme R/C Addicts in Moonachie. Anyone interested in running Sprinters?


----------



## radsnappy

solographix said:


> You should probably include what track you are promoting considering this is the DR's thread.


your right ! thought it came up with copy/paste ,the track is xtreme rc in moonachie . we ran the sprints , 1/12 scale pan and18r in oval along with a novice class , great time , trying to do two sundays a month , will keep you posted on dates :wave:


----------



## JRZ93

radsnappy said:


> your right ! thought it came up with copy/paste ,the track is xtreme rc in moonachie . we ran the sprints , 1/12 scale pan and18r in oval along with a novice class , great time , trying to do two sundays a month , will keep you posted on dates :wave:


Wat size sprints?


----------



## tobamiester

JRZ93 said:


> Wat size sprints?


Jay, 10th scale. check out last nights races :

12th Scale A-main from 27th







12th Scale B-Main






Sprint A-Main






18R A-main


----------



## JRZ93

tobamiester said:


> Jay, 10th scale. check out last nights races :
> 
> 12th Scale A-main from 27th
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3xqvyoq_1w
> 12th Scale B-Main
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMNqbxIJkKs
> 
> Sprint A-Main
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlJP4UONHHI
> 
> 18R A-main
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7_FbiGupys


Can't tell r those losis?


----------



## dano628

JRZ93 said:


> Can't tell r those losis?


no two custom works one hyperdrive


----------



## tobamiester

If anyone is interested, i have a NIB Novak 10.5 SS Pro motor, and a slightly used Novak Smart Boost, if anyone is building a new car. PM me.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Boy, it's quiet in here. Everybody sleeping off the holidays? Looking forward to the first DR race of 2010; here's hoping it doesn't snow again Saturday!


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> Boy, it's quiet in here. Everybody sleeping off the holidays? Looking forward to the first DR race of 2010; here's hoping it doesn't snow again Saturday!


It sure is quiet mate! but i'm all geared up for some carpet action, Road course and Oval. Looking forward to seeing everyone from DR on Saturday.


----------



## JRZ93

Toby can u pm me ur setup,gearing,reartire diameter etc for ur rc12LO3?
Thanks
Btw u comn by 2nite?


----------



## tobamiester

Dave Stefans PM


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Toby,
Thanks for posting the Oval vid's from Xtreme Rc Addicts. Thay Look Great. May see you on Saturday at DR's.

Also, We are racing oval on Jan 10, 2010 at 2pm. Thanks Chris


----------



## tobamiester

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Toby,
> Thanks for posting the Oval vid's from Xtreme Rc Addicts. Thay Look Great. May see you on Saturday at DR's.
> 
> Also, We are racing oval on Jan 10, 2010 at 2pm. Thanks Chris


Your welcome Chris. Next time I get over to Xtreme on a Friday, I'll get new Road Course video, with the new track layout and some Touring car action (given thats getting popular) - and no, I am not getting a Touring car ..LOL


----------



## JRZ93

Wat bodies do y'all run on 1/8 oval? Or wat options are there?


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Toby don't worry I am not getting a touring car either. But I am getting a world GT car just cause you race that class LOL.


----------



## tobamiester

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Toby don't worry I am not getting a touring car either. But I am getting a world GT car just cause you race that class LOL.


LOL...yeah I know  I need to work on the handling and get some serious practice before you get that car built :thumbsup: I think I got the rollout about right, at least for Xtreme. Are you going for the Associated or GenX10 ?


----------



## dano628

JRZ93 said:


> Wat bodies do y'all run on 1/8 oval? Or wat options are there?


Are you talking about 1/8 Lm outdoors or 1/18 mini oval ?


----------



## JRZ93

dano628 said:


> Are you talking about 1/8 Lm outdoors or 1/18 mini oval ?


1/8 nitro oval


----------



## Lap Traffic

JRZ93 said:


> 1/8 nitro oval


The majority of us late model guys are running C&M bodies. There were a couple losi L8 bodies and a OFNA DO body.

http://www.ottsspeedshop.com/c-m-bodies.html


----------



## BuzzBomber

Better pre-register for Saturday the 9th(aka tomorrow) before I forget:

Matt Smith
1/10 Roadcourse/World GT, spektrum, PT 6169635
Slash Oval, spektrum, PT 6169635

If there's not enough entries for Slash oval, put me in Offroad instead.


----------



## MixMastaMM

*Stuff for sale*

Hey Dirt Runners! Its been a while since I have run my stuff so its all for sale!

Details here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=278107

I could make it to the track this weekend to drop anything off.

Mike


----------



## Guest

Lap Traffic said:


> The majority of us late model guys are running C&M bodies. There were a couple losi L8 bodies and a OFNA DO body.
> 
> http://www.ottsspeedshop.com/c-m-bodies.html


Bob, this is the indoor forum lol. Will your kid be there tmrw or is he gonna chicken out? Just remember I know where he works:dude:


----------



## Lap Traffic

Tug Speedman said:


> Bob, this is the indoor forum lol. Will your kid be there tmrw or is he gonna chicken out? Just remember I know where he works:dude:


Hey, tell the guy that asked the question!

How are you 1 G? 

I don't think Steve will be there, but what else is new. Send him harassing text messages.


----------



## koopal

Mr. Xtreme said:


> Toby don't worry I am not getting a touring car either. But I am getting a world GT car just cause you race that class LOL.


Why not  (TC is fun:beatdeadhorse

Chris :freak:, is your 1/12 & WGT ready for racing?

Toby, are you racing @ xtreme tonight?


----------



## tobamiester

koopal said:


> Why not  (TC is fun:beatdeadhorse
> 
> Chris :freak:, is your 1/12 & WGT ready for racing?
> 
> Toby, are you racing @ xtreme tonight?


Ramil, 4 pan cars now and counting  Got my hands full..maybe in the Fall 

Not racing at Xtreme tonite unfortunately but have a good night. :thumbsup:


----------



## dano628

JRZ93 said:


> 1/8 nitro oval


Have brand new unpainted Losi body I'll sell you for 35.00 if your interested


----------



## JRZ93

dano628 said:


> Have brand new unpainted Losi body I'll sell you for 35.00 if your interested


Sure I can't make it tmrr,but ill be at extreme 2nite n possibly monday.pm me


----------



## Jammin MattDog

Why we still have an oval and rc thread bugs me.



prereg:

Matt Stefans

19t Touring road course (or oval if there isnt enough)
spektrum
5241031

Slash Offroad
Xmods 8
5522711

Mini Cooper oval AND roadcourse
spektrum


see you guys at the track, I'll be there with papa stefans bright and early


----------



## HRCH

Schies Family: 01/09/2010

-Aaron # 6452810
Mini offroad
Truck offroad

-Daniel #9824735
Truck Off road
Mini Oval ***club transponder, channel #6

-Annie # 9065375
Mini Cooper Road course
Mini Oval
Mini Off road

-Jason # 3085295
1/10 Touring oval-Not road course and only if enough people.
Mini Cooper Oval


----------



## san.

Sorry, wrong thread...


----------



## Lap Traffic

Dan, PM


----------



## tobamiester

Thanks Wayne, Charlie and everyone else for setting up and running another great DR Indoor race day. What a great turnout! Made it a long haul but worth it to see so many people racing!

Very proud of Lucas getting his first ever Novice win at DR, and with alot of cars on the track - great novice race.

Great 12th Scale Road-Course man,Wayne and Jr! - Jr, again sorry I rear-ended you in that 2nd heat...A little over exuberant on the trigger finger on my part... 

Again, Thanks everyone. See you at the Rules meeting.


----------



## sleepy91804

tobamiester said:


> Thanks Wayne, Charlie and everyone else for setting up and running another great DR Indoor race day. What a great turnout! Made it a long haul but worth it to see so many people racing!
> 
> Very proud of Lucas getting his first ever Novice win at DR, and with alot of cars on the track - great novice race.
> 
> Great 12th Scale Road-Course man,Wayne and Jr! - Jr, again sorry I rear-ended you in that 2nd heat...A little over exuberant on the trigger finger on my part...
> 
> Again, Thanks everyone. See you at the Rules meeting.


it's all right toby. but ya that 12th scale race was great


----------



## Lap Traffic

Dan,

Ordered:thumbsup:


----------



## dano628

Lap Traffic said:


> Dan,
> 
> Ordered:thumbsup:


Thanks Bob


----------



## dano628

Just ordered axle spacers so I can run the Cobra wheel adapters on the Sprinter


----------



## Lap Traffic

dano628 said:


> Just ordered axle spacers so I can run the Cobra wheel adapters on the Sprinter


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Lap Traffic

Any 12th scale guys using the Novak Havoc Pro1s ESC and 13.5.
http://www.teamnovak.com/products/brushless/havoc1s_sspro/index.html

What is the most popular with the 1s 13.5 crowd? I want to complete the 12R5 I have.

Thanks.


----------



## dano628

Lap Traffic said:


> Any 12th scale guys using the Novak Havoc Pro1s ESC and 13.5.
> http://www.teamnovak.com/products/brushless/havoc1s_sspro/index.html
> 
> What is the most popular with the 1s 13.5 crowd? I want to complete the 12R5 I have.
> 
> Thanks.


Who is going to drive it you or Steve ?


----------



## Lap Traffic

dano628 said:


> Who is going to drive it you or Steve ?


Primarily Steve. But if he doesn't show...


----------



## tobamiester

Lap Traffic said:


> Any 12th scale guys using the Novak Havoc Pro1s ESC and 13.5.
> http://www.teamnovak.com/products/brushless/havoc1s_sspro/index.html
> 
> What is the most popular with the 1s 13.5 crowd? I want to complete the 12R5 I have.
> 
> Thanks.


Bob, I just got/installed the Havoc 1s/13.5 in my 12th Oval car. Nice not having to deal with the Smart Boost. And you can't beat the value.


----------



## dano628

Lap Traffic said:


> Primarily Steve. But if he doesn't show...


Good to hear Steve will be running . He is a good kid .But if your any kind of smart you'll live the 1/12 to him . You cant afford the broken parts if you drive it . :tongue: ( Now that's hurtful ) :wave:


----------



## Lap Traffic

tobamiester said:


> Bob, I just got/installed the Havoc 1s/13.5 in my 12th Oval car. Nice not having to deal with the Smart Boost. And you can't beat the value.


Thanks for the input Toby. That is probably the way i'm going to go.:thumbsup:



dano628 said:


> Good to hear Steve will be running . He is a good kid .But if your any kind of smart you'll live the 1/12 to him . You cant afford the broken parts if you drive it . :tongue: ( Now that's hurtful ) :wave:


OUCH! That is hurtful! 

Actually, the other people can't afford the broken parts.


----------



## BuzzBomber

tobamiester said:


> Thanks Wayne, Charlie and everyone else for setting up and running another great DR Indoor race day. What a great turnout! Made it a long haul but worth it to see so many people racing!


I'll second that. There's a lot of work that goes into making race day happen, and I appreciate the effort from all involved. 

It was "interesting" running only two classes in that long schedule and having the heats and main back-to-back due to the class between them not running. At least it gave me time to find the three screws that came out of my GT car's rear pod in the second heat. No wonder it was driving so touchy. Even though I was dead last and down at least ten laps in the main, I finished with the car intact, which is better than I've done so far. I really need to log more practice time on the carpet......and hey, I won the b-main in Slash. I think that was my first win in a main, even if it was the "b".


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> I'll second that. There's a lot of work that goes into making race day happen, and I appreciate the effort from all involved.
> 
> It was "interesting" running only two classes in that long schedule and having the heats and main back-to-back due to the class between them not running. At least it gave me time to find the three screws that came out of my GT car's rear pod in the second heat. No wonder it was driving so touchy. Even though I was dead last and down at least ten laps in the main, I finished with the car intact, which is better than I've done so far. I really need to log more practice time on the carpet......and hey, I won the b-main in Slash. I think that was my first win in a main, even if it was the "b".


Good Job with the Slash Matt! I think you took a couple of hits from me in WGT, which I apologize for  

My car handled better than before and I was driving harder, trying to not let Nick get 10 laps on me like he does most weeks :freak: - but my driving let me down this week. This car in particular I feel I need alot of practice getting it down.

Not sure where you live but maybe if you have the time you could meet me at Xtreme one of these days and get some practice in ? Its a smaller/technical track and if you can master that, it definitely helps with the DR track.


----------



## BuzzBomber

tobamiester said:


> Good Job with the Slash Matt! I think you took a couple of hits from me in WGT, which I apologize for
> 
> My car handled better than before and I was driving harder, trying to not let Nick get 10 laps on me like he does most weeks :freak: - but my driving let me down this week. This car in particular I feel I need alot of practice getting it down.
> 
> Not sure where you live but maybe if you have the time you could meet me at Xtreme one of these days and get some practice in ? Its a smaller/technical track and if you can master that, it definitely helps with the DR track.


Toby, don't worry about hitting me, I probably cut across your line. I spent most of the race trying NOT to hit other cars! It seemed like Nick was lapping me every third or fourth lap - all I can do is get out of the way! I think I probably tagged everybody on the track at least once, but I'm slowly getting better at this carpet thing.

And yeah, I need to get down to Xtreme one of these days; it's kind of a long haul from Newton, which is primarily why I haven't gotten there yet. I've got a full plate for most of January which isn't helping things either......maybe I'll get lucky and an opportunity will arise.


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> Toby, don't worry about hitting me, I probably cut across your line. I spent most of the race trying NOT to hit other cars! It seemed like Nick was lapping me every third or fourth lap - all I can do is get out of the way! I think I probably tagged everybody on the track at least once, but I'm slowly getting better at this carpet thing.
> 
> And yeah, I need to get down to Xtreme one of these days; it's kind of a long haul from Newton, which is primarily why I haven't gotten there yet. I've got a full plate for most of January which isn't helping things either......maybe I'll get lucky and an opportunity will arise.


Cool. Let me know. I'll PM you my cell and you can call/text me if you get a window of opportunity. Its only 25mins from me.
A few guys seem to be getting into a routine of Practicing Thursdays (which is when Chris switches the track up from Oval to Road-course).


----------



## tobamiester

Didn't do such a good job with the RoadCourse videos this week, Only got the 18R Main. had a brain fart and forgot all about the camera after that race... 






12th Scale Road Course 1st Qualifier





10th scale Road Course 1st Qual





I got many of the Oval races posted on the Oval thread.


----------



## Lap Traffic

Pre-regs for the 23rd.

Sprint oval Spektrum transponder 6197826
Slash: Oval and off road Spektrum transponder 5500145
Mini Cooper road course Spektrum transponder 3844649.


----------



## tobamiester

Lap Traffic said:


> Pre-regs for the 23rd.
> 
> Sprint oval Spektrum transponder 6197826
> Slash: Oval and off road Spektrum transponder 5500145
> Mini Cooper road course Spektrum transponder 3844649.


I feel the same Bob, just want the 23rd to be here like tomorrow 



My Pre-Reg for January 23rd 2010 :

Toby Hamson

1/10 Pan Stock Oval, Spektrum, PT 9063036
1/12 Pan Stock Oval, Spektrum, PT 9063036
1/18R Stock Road Course, Spektrum, PT 9063036
1/12 Pan Stock Road Course, Spektrum, PT 5741373
1/10 World GT Road Course, Spektrum, PT 9043551

Lucas Hamson

Novice Oval, Spektrum, House Transponder
1/18R Stock Road Course, Spektrum, PT 4590526
Slash Spec Off Road, Spektrum, House Transponder


----------



## solographix

Toby PM.


----------



## Lap Traffic

*Happy Birthday Charlie:wave:*


----------



## nicwald

Happy Birthday Chuckster!


----------



## solographix

Happy Birthday Charlie.

And thanks to Bob & all the Foley's for the fantastic cake on Sunday! Happy birthday to you as well Bob.


----------



## dano628

Happy Birthday Mr. President :wave::thumbsup:


----------



## nicwald

Forgot to post earlier, the results are up: http://www.DirtRunners.com

Direct Links

Results
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Mains 01-09-2010.htm
Standings
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Standings 01-09-2010.htm
Records
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/IndoorRecords_2009_2010.htm


----------



## tobamiester

nicwald said:


> Forgot to post earlier, the results are up: http://www.DirtRunners.com
> 
> Direct Links
> 
> Results
> http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Mains 01-09-2010.htm
> Standings
> http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Standings 01-09-2010.htm
> Records
> http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/IndoorRecords_2009_2010.htm


Thanks Nick.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Thanks for posting those up, Nick. Always a sobering experience to see my lap times plotted against others in roadcourse.


----------



## oneway1001

I raced road course also, However the track i ran on was 50ft by 25ft somewhere around there. How big is DR track? What is a good place to start as far as gearing on 1/12 and 1/10 pan thanks in advance. Thinking on coming to race one of these days. Just want to be prepared before i come ..


----------



## tobamiester

oneway1001 said:


> I raced road course also, However the track i ran on was 50ft by 25ft somewhere around there. How big is DR track? What is a good place to start as far as gearing on 1/12 and 1/10 pan thanks in advance. Thinking on coming to race one of these days. Just want to be prepared before i come ..


Not sure of the track dimensions personally. 

For 1/12 Road Course, I use a rollout around 81mm or 3.20inches, for 1/10 Road Course I use 72mm or 2.85inches.


----------



## oneway1001

tobamiester said:


> Not sure of the track dimensions personally.
> 
> For 1/12 Road Course, I use a rollout around 81mm or 3.20inches, for 1/10 Road Course I use 72mm or 2.85inches.


Thanks toby ill see you doing well at DR cant wait to race with you again especially with the 1/10 pan 

When is the next race the 23rd???


----------



## tobamiester

oneway1001 said:


> Thanks toby ill see you doing well at DR cant wait to race with you again especially with the 1/10 pan
> 
> When is the next race the 23rd???


Yes Sir, 23rd , 4pm(ish) we start :thumbsup:


----------



## oneway1001

thanks


----------



## fstbuik454

I was there checking out the racing last Saturday and I would like to ask a few questions. I have never raced before so I am a totaly green newbie. 

I have an RC10T4 with rubber street tires on it, will they be good enough on the carpet?

Were do I get the transponder from and do I keep the same one all day?

Do you think I will have a problem with my radio, I have a 27.095 & 27.195?

It looked like a lot of fun and everyone was friendly

Adam


----------



## tobamiester

fstbuik454 said:


> I was there checking out the racing last Saturday and I would like to ask a few questions. I have never raced before so I am a totaly green newbie.
> 
> I have an RC10T4 with rubber street tires on it, will they be good enough on the carpet?
> 
> Were do I get the transponder from and do I keep the same one all day?
> 
> Do you think I will have a problem with my radio, I have a 27.095 & 27.195?
> 
> It looked like a lot of fun and everyone was friendly
> 
> Adam


Hi Adam, Welcome to DirtRunners! 

Yup you can run your T4 in our Oval Novice class. Rubber tires will be ok for now. Ideally run a stock 27Turn brushed motor, and use a 6cell NIMH battery for this Novice class. If you have a faster motor, usually you can run the first time but ideally we like to get everyone on the same motors and such at this level.

During our indoor season, on Saturdays we run 2 qualifying heats, then a main. Novice is the first qualifier race of the day (around 4pm ish).

You would get a your transponder at the start of each Heat/main, and return it when your done with your race.

Once you register for the race (before 3.30pm), Wayne prints up the heats and posts them on the wall (before we start), which lists your transponder number ,for the current heat/race.

You'll need a 1/4inch hole in the body to put the transponder on, and a spare body clip to fasten it.

You should be ok with the 27Mhz radio. you'll find out at registration if there is a conflict. A few of us usually have spare's we can lend you if there is a conflict.

Yup, racing is a blast. Only been doing since April of last year, and the folks at Dirtrunners are a great bunch of guys n gals. 

Feel free to ask any more questions on this forum or on race day. Next race is 23rd.


----------



## fstbuik454

Thanks for the advice, I think I will be there on the 23rd. I bought a stock star 27T motor the other day and while using it for the first time I hit a kerb and broke the front steering. I hope to have it fixed in time.

Adam


----------



## radsnappy

oh boy!!


----------



## tobamiester

fstbuik454 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I think I will be there on the 23rd. I bought a stock star 27T motor the other day and while using it for the first time I hit a kerb and broke the front steering. I hope to have it fixed in time.
> 
> Adam


My son races a T4 in Novice. I have a few spare part as almost every week he'd get hit with a Slash and break a front A-arm. If you get stuck let me know and I might have the part you need if you don't get one by saturday.

I replaced the stock front A arms on his T4 with the RPM arms which are much more rebust (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXRFW4). you'll need to get the GT2 Hinge pins (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXNYV7) to fit them, but not a big deal.


----------



## fstbuik454

Thanks again for the advice and the offer.:thumbsup:


----------



## tobamiester

Can anyone say Carpet CARPET C.A.R.P.E.T ??? quiet around here. 3 days no posts...jeeze..everyone's got dirt on their minds! Saturday is almost here!


----------



## BuzzBomber

Well, I've been quiet on here because I can't make it this Saturday. I have to be in Atlantic City by 9am on Sunday and I'm stuck there until Tuesday night for three days of lectures. I hate that place, too. Only reason I ever go there is to get my continuing education credits once a year.

Anyway, have fun without me, boys(and girls)!:hat:


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> Well, I've been quiet on here because I can't make it this Saturday. I have to be in Atlantic City by 9am on Sunday and I'm stuck there until Tuesday night for three days of lectures. I hate that place, too. Only reason I ever go there is to get my continuing education credits once a year.
> 
> Anyway, have fun without me, boys(and girls)!:hat:


grim yo. you won't get to see my WGT with its new go-faster body :thumbsup: go-faster maybe, drive better...i doubt...take a another beating from Nick I expect, but it'll be fun anyways


----------



## Lap Traffic

Wayne,

Please delete me from Slash offroad and put me in 1/12 scale road course. I will give you the transponder number Saturday. I don't have it yet.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## tobamiester

Lap Traffic said:


> Wayne,
> 
> Please delete me from Slash offroad and put me in 1/12 scale road course. I will give you the transponder number Saturday. I don't have it yet.
> 
> Thanks, Bob


Nice Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## Lap Traffic

tobamiester said:


> Nice Bob :thumbsup:


Hope I can stay out of everyone's way. This should be interesting.


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

Just a heads up;

**** OVAL RACING ****Sunday Jan 24, 2010 @ 2pm

1/12 Oval Pan Car (Stock 27-Turn or 17.5 Brushless w/4-Cell or 13.5 w/1-Cell Li-po) 
1/18 Mini-Late Model Oval 
1/18 Mini Sliders (Stock)
1/18 18R Oval (Stock w/6-Cell Battery)
1/10 Slider Class (Stock)
1/10 Mini Cooper (Stock)
1/10 Oval Pan Car (Stock 27-Turn or 17.5 Brushless w/4-Cell or 13.5 w/1-Cell Li-Po)

Racing starts at 2:00PM Registration Closes at 1:30pm.


----------



## Jammin MattDog

Hey wayne, sign me up!!!

Matt Stefans

Mini cooper oval AND road course
spektrum

touring 19t oval
pt# I forget - not at home, same as last week, will tell u at the track

slash offrad
xmods 9 as always
5522711

may or may not run slash. went mudding the other day and need to rebuild the rear end at the track. That and I may not desire the frustration again lol.

Matt


----------



## tobamiester

fstbuik454 said:


> Thanks again for the advice and the offer.:thumbsup:


Hey Adam(fstbuik454) , Did you race yesterday ? If so how did it go ?


----------



## nicwald

Results:
http://www.DirtRunners.com

Mains
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Mains 01-23-2010.htm

Standings
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Standings 01-23-2010.htm

Records
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/IndoorRecords_2009_2010.htm


----------



## fstbuik454

Tobamiester, yes I was there. I had the RC10T that pushed its way thru every turn!!! I realy need to go buy some foam tires. Both my son and I had a great time. 
I want to thank everyone for the assistance they offered, it made for a very enjoyable night and I'm ready for more. The only thing I can say is I think I will need to sign up for more that one race next time, it was a long wait between rounds.


----------



## oneway1001

fstbuik454 said:


> Tobamiester, yes I was there. I had the RC10T that pushed its way thru every turn!!! I realy need to go buy some foam tires. Both my son and I had a great time.
> I want to thank everyone for the assistance they offered, it made for a very enjoyable night and I'm ready for more. The only thing I can say is I think I will need to sign up for more that one race next time, it was a long wait between rounds.[/quote
> 
> when is the next race???


----------



## fstbuik454

The web site says the next race is onFebruary 6th


----------



## fstbuik454

I need to take some pics of the tire tracks across the roof of my car!


----------



## tobamiester

fstbuik454 said:


> I need to take some pics of the tire tracks across the roof of my car!


Nice. Glad you had a good run. yeah, its a long day for sure when you run just one class. 
I have a video of the Novice race that I will be posting on YouTube tomorrow. 

btw, I was sitting out in the back room, the guy running too many Blue/yellow/Black Pan cars :freak: 

Yup Next Race, Feb 6th.


----------



## fstbuik454

So we were right behind you facing the window, that was quite a spread!


----------



## Wayne Miele

Adam, glad you and your son had a good time. See you on the 6th.


----------



## tobamiester

fstbuik454 said:


> So we were right behind you facing the window, that was quite a spread!


Ha! , I wondered after the race if that was you guys. Yeah, I had too much on my plate. Finally I think I've reached my peak :freak: in terms of the number of cars I am attempting to run. Going to scale down for the next race, and concentrate on running fewer cars well, rather than lots of cars poorly.

Next race, come by and grab me. Same colored cars, hopefully a little calmer looking


----------



## tobamiester

January 23rd Videos

Novice Main






Mini Cooper Road Course A-Main





1/12 Road Course A-Main





1/10 Road Course Main





18R Road Course Main




(LOL...my temper tantrum at about 4.42sec as the car goes flying past the camera
- bad gearing, bad compound/cleaning strategy…nothing to do with the driver…hahaha)


----------



## CHINO34

can u say crash derby!!!! lol hope to be there soon!!! heard great things about Dirt Runners!!!!!


----------



## fstbuik454

Is there a way to get my truck to sit lower? Maybe buggy shocks?


----------



## dano628

fstbuik454 said:


> Is there a way to get my truck to sit lower? Maybe buggy shocks?


 You should take some 1/8 scale nitro fuel tubing and make shock limiters .


----------



## tobamiester

fstbuik454 said:


> Is there a way to get my truck to sit lower? Maybe buggy shocks?


You running a T4 ? traction roll ? which car is yours on the video so I can see ? thx


----------



## fstbuik454

Yes mine is the T4. The body kinda fades from white to a pinkish orange to blue. In the video at 0.07 I am the guy facing the wrong way comming out of turn two. Before I go to crazy I'm gonna get some Jaco foam tire/wheels and see how I get around with those.


----------



## solographix

What was the final decision on the 2s motor for WGT - 1/10 RC?


----------



## tobamiester

fstbuik454 said:


> Yes mine is the T4. The body kinda fades from white to a pinkish orange to blue. In the video at 0.07 I am the guy facing the wrong way comming out of turn two. Before I go to crazy I'm gonna get some Jaco foam tire/wheels and see how I get around with those.


Yup a set of foams (with Traction Compound applied 5mins before the race) will help with traction and lower the truck a little. Also, ease up in the Shock pre-load, this will lower the truck down also (If threaded shocks, unscrew them, if RTR, pull out the shock clips).

I got a set of TRC foams for my sons T4, Did the same with the shocks and it runs nice and low. He just needs to work on his driving line and avoid the Slash's (which usually cause the broken A-arms) and crank out the laps.


----------



## tobamiester

solographix said:


> What was the final decision on the 2s motor for WGT - 1/10 RC?


2s is 17.5... I think - I think Matt is running this setup , right Matt ?


----------



## oneway1001

According to most club races it 2c 17.5
and 1c 13.5
However wouldnt hurt to run 10.5 1c for outdoor racing..
I believe that what jackson rc run..
Cant wait to get back there ....
One of the nicest track in New Jersey if not the best....


----------



## BuzzBomber

tobamiester said:


> 2s is 17.5... I think - I think Matt is running this setup , right Matt ?


Yessir. I tried the 21.5 also (still have it if anyone wants a nice 21.5 motor, used once!) and it really wasn't _too_ much slower when geared right, but the 17.5/2S is what we agreed on and what I'm running. FWIW, my setup runs cool, and I have been able to keep up in the dragrace down the main straight(well, I think anyway - depends on how whether or not you 1S guys are able to use full throttle down the straight), but I still haven't gotten cornering down on carpet yet, so......that's why my lap times are so bad.

Just got back in from my 3 days of ASLA conference, BTW - looks like I missed out on a REALLY big turnout this weekend. Thank doG that those classes(my continuing ed classes, not race classes) are over for another year:freak:.


----------



## solographix

Thanks for the info, it was however a false alarm. I will not be acquiring a pan car at the moment.


----------



## koopal

Tim: how are you? hope everything is fine.
send me a pm. thanx.


----------



## Bart Diaz

Just to let you guys know Marshalls Hilltop Hobbies in Honesdale PA is having there Cabin Fever race Feb. 27th & 28th. They are running both Oval and Roadcourse this year the races start at 12:00 on both days, they run two heats on Saturday and one heat and the mains on Sunday.


The hotel is called the central house 1-570-729-7411 and is about a half a mile from the track.


----------



## cobra22431

If anyone is going to this race and needs somone to share the motel room to lower cost please let me know. I would like to go but need to share motel. I hope we dont get a snow storm again this year like last year


Bart Diaz said:


> Just to let you guys know Marshalls Hilltop Hobbies in Honesdale PA is having there Cabin Fever race Feb. 27th & 28th. They are running both Oval and Roadcourse this year the races start at 12:00 on both days, they run two heats on Saturday and one heat and the mains on Sunday.
> 
> 
> The hotel is called the central house 1-570-729-7411 and is about a half a mile from the track.


----------



## tobamiester

Was talking to a couple of guys at Xtreme last night. If the snow stays away, could be another high entry night on Saturday. He said him and a few of his buddies want to come up and run road course.


----------



## Bart Diaz

Who??


----------



## tobamiester

Bart Diaz said:


> Who??


Ruben et al.


----------



## domracer

does oneway remember racing with the real r/c crew up in wyalusing?


----------



## Guest

Wayne, I have a Custom Works Aggressor carbon fiber bumper the part # is csw8010 it's 50% off of 20.00 do you need or want it?


----------



## Guest

Wayne, I have a Custom Works Aggressor carbon fiber bumper the part # is csw8010 it's 50% off of 20.00 do you need or want it?


----------



## Wayne Miele

JT, get it for me if it is still there.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Pre-reg for today, Feb 6th:

Matt Smith

Slash Oval

1/10 Roadcourse

Both spektrum and PT on file (6169635)


----------



## Wayne Miele

Entries after this will be taken at the track. See everyone at the track.


----------



## Aja Archibald

Had a blast running with you guys last night...
You guys really know how to have fun...
Ill be back in another month..
Going to mushroom bowl for HPI cup racer in two weeks..
Thanks for the sticker...

Not sure if i broke the track record but i was pretty darn close 59 something...
Nick your car is fast dude...


----------



## nicwald

Aja Archibald said:


> Had a blast running with you guys last night...
> You guys really know how to have fun...
> Ill be back in another month..
> Going to mushroom bowl for HPI cup racer in two weeks..
> Thanks for the sticker...
> 
> Not sure if i broke the track record but i was pretty darn close 59 something...
> Nick your car is fast dude...


Thanks Aja, was having difficulty running up on people too fast - too many cars to make up any real time - looking forward to having you back, was fun running with you.


----------



## Aja Archibald

nicwald said:


> Thanks Aja, was having difficulty running up on people too fast - too many cars to make up any real time - looking forward to having you back, was fun running with you.


What time do you guys set up? I arrive late and had problems finding the right gearing. Do you guys have practice before the races? If so what time.
Thanks again.


----------



## Wayne Miele

Nick, you got mail.


----------



## Bart Diaz

AJ the track opens at 1:00 but the oval stays set up until the heats start.


----------



## oneway1001

.....


----------



## Aja Archibald

Bart Diaz said:


> AJ the track opens at 1:00 but the oval stays set up until the heats start.


thanks bart


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We are going to run Saturday Feb 13, 2010 at 7pm The off weekend of dirtrunners. This will be the start date. I will post other date as well for Oval.
Oval Racing this Saturday Feb 13, 2010 at Xtreme Rc Addicts 200 Moonachie Ave Moonachie NJ 07074 Classes and time below. 

**** OVAL RACING ****

*** New Novice class open for kids ***
1/12 Oval Pan Car (Stock 27-Turn or 17.5 Brushless w/4-Cell or 13.5 w/1-Cell Li-po) 
1/18 Mini-Late Model Oval 
1/18 Mini Sliders (Stock)
1/18 18R Oval (Stock w/6-Cell Battery)
1/10 Slider Class (Stock)
1/10 Mini Cooper (Stock)
1/10 Oval Pan Car (Stock 27-Turn or 17.5 Brushless w/4-Cell or 13.5 w/1-Cell Li-Po)

Racing starts at 7:00PM Registration Closes at 6:00PM


----------



## tobamiester

Some action from this weekend. think I got a few more...will try and get them uploaded.

12th RoadCourse Main





10th RoadCourse Main





12th RoadCourse 2nd Qualifier


----------



## BuzzBomber

Jeez, there's a blizzard, we're all stuck at home and nobody's posting on here? I logged in expecting to find a couple pages of new posts. Wife and daughter are napping and I just finished repairing this weekend's damage to my GT car......not even going to bother with the snowblower until it starts to taper off. Might have to fire up the Yammie and do some donuts in the back yard first. 

I don't know what it is with my GenX10, but blue loctite appears to have absolutely no effect on the hardware. Every time I get home with the thing, _something's_ worked loose. I'm just glad I finished the main this time and didn't take anyone out...Iguess thatn's an improvement.


----------



## Lap Traffic

Yep, It sure is dead on here today.


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> Jeez, there's a blizzard, we're all stuck at home and nobody's posting on here? I logged in expecting to find a couple pages of new posts. Wife and daughter are napping and I just finished repairing this weekend's damage to my GT car......not even going to bother with the snowblower until it starts to taper off. Might have to fire up the Yammie and do some donuts in the back yard first.
> 
> I don't know what it is with my GenX10, but blue loctite appears to have absolutely no effect on the hardware. Every time I get home with the thing, _something's_ worked loose. I'm just glad I finished the main this time and didn't take anyone out...Iguess thatn's an improvement.


yeah, thanks to vpn's and cell phones the bastards are keeping out of the mancave... 

Snow's real heavy/wet here. Too heavy for my snow thrower


----------



## Lap Traffic

tobamiester said:


> yeah, thanks to vpn's and cell phones the bastards are keeping out of the mancave...
> 
> Snow's real heavy/wet here. Too heavy for my snow thrower


Here's something to check out. Yet another Slash flavor

http://www.traxxas.com/products/electric/6807_slash4x4/tour/default.html#/content-00


----------



## JRZ93

tobamiester said:


> Some action from this weekend. think I got a few more...will try and get them uploaded.
> 
> 12th RoadCourse Main
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3NsiTPVfdw
> 
> 10th RoadCourse Main
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCZVhLbLyug
> 
> 12th RoadCourse 2nd Qualifier
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3XOngLywLs


WOW Look at the pink car go, is that AJ?
if so good job!!!


----------



## Aja Archibald

JRZ93 said:


> WOW Look at the pink car go, is that AJ?
> if so good job!!!


thanks both pink car did well...
Shout out to nic for holding it down especially with 8 cars on the track..


----------



## nicwald

Sorry, I missed posting these earlier in the week.

http://www.DirtRunners.com

Results
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Mains 02-06-2010.htm
Standings
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Standings 02-06-2010.htm
Records
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/IndoorRecords_2009_2010.htm


----------



## Wayne Miele

Whenever anybody sends in thier sign ups I need all the info. The computer had a virus and had to be wiped clean.I need freq. and transponder numbers.


----------



## Wayne Miele

Anymore sign ups will be taken at the track. See you there!


----------



## BuzzBomber

How was the turnout this week? I had to skip it due to family visiting from out of town...


----------



## tobamiester

BuzzBomber said:


> How was the turnout this week? I had to skip it due to family visiting from out of town...


114 active entries. But we didn't run 1/10th scale as only about 2 of us. But a great night, lots of new faces, and 2 full heats of Novice!


----------



## Aja Archibald

tobamiester said:


> 114 active entries. But we didn't run 1/10th scale as only about 2 of us. But a great night, lots of new faces, and 2 full heats of Novice!


Sorry guys i couldnt it.. I ran at xtreme the following day.. And needed to be home with the family...
My schedule is really busy the next few weeks. I will be back probably in a month... When is the last race at dirt runners...

T.C. Schedule if any one willing to go...

1) February 27, 2010 Mushroom Bowl is having a trophy race... Featuring Cup Racers from HPI.

2) March 6-7 Regional 5 Trophy Race.. The GATE in Ohio...

3) March 14 TC Trophy Race RC MADNESS...

4) March 27-28 Onroad Nationals THE TRACK in Maryland...

That my busy schedule so if you guys are racing after that let me know the dates...


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

We are going to run Saturday Feb 27, 2010 at 7pm The off weekend of dirtrunners. I will post other date as well for Oval.
Oval Racing this Saturday Feb 27, 2010 at Xtreme Rc Addicts 200 Moonachie Ave Moonachie NJ 07074 Classes and time below.

Racing starts at 7:00PM Registration Closes at 6:00PM

............................. Doors Open at 11:00am.......................................... 

**** OVAL RACING ****

*** New Novice class open for kids ***
1/12 Oval Pan Car (Stock 27-Turn or 17.5 Brushless w/4-Cell or 13.5 w/1-Cell Li-po) 
1/18 Mini-Late Model Oval 
1/18 Mini Sliders (Stock)
1/18 18R Oval (Stock w/6-Cell Battery)
1/10 Slider Class (Stock)
1/10 Mini Cooper (Stock)
1/10 Oval Pan Car (Stock 27-Turn or 17.5 Brushless w/4-Cell or 13.5 w/1-Cell Li-Po)


----------



## crf311

Sorry, but if anyone is interested... I posted my RC18R in the on-road for sale forum. Never used, tons of extras, give it a look.


----------



## nicwald

Sorry everyone, it's been a busy couple of weeks between travel and work ... 

Dates and flyer for the outdoor season are now posted: Http://www.DirtRunners.com


----------



## fstbuik454

Hello all, I got some BSR foam tires for my RC10T and Im trying to get the right pinion gear. I recently read a formula in a magazine on what to do if you are going to a larger tire but I am going smaller. My best guestimation is going from 20T up to 25T. What do you think? 

Old tires = about 87mm (3.5")
New = about 71mm 2.8")

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Lap Traffic

fstbuik454 said:


> Hello all, I got some BSR foam tires for my RC10T and Im trying to get the right pinion gear. I recently read a formula in a magazine on what to do if you are going to a larger tire but I am going smaller. My best guestimation is going from 20T up to 25T. What do you think?
> 
> Old tires = about 87mm (3.5")
> New = about 71mm 2.8")
> 
> Thanks,
> Adam


If you were happy with the performance of the previous tires and gearing go here http://www.gearchart.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=chart.create. 

Put in the previous data and see what your roll-out was. Then you can determine what pinion you would need to come close to that roll-out with the smaller tires.

I find with my sprint car for every mm the the tire diameter changes I move a tooth on the pinion. 

Works for me.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Pre-reg for Sat., March 6th:

Matt Smith

Slash Oval

1/10 Roadcourse

Both spektrum and PT 6169635

If not enough entries to run 1/10 roadcourse, switch that one to Slash offroad.

See ya tomorrow:wave:


----------



## nicwald

Results: Http://www.DirtRunners.com

2-21-2010
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Mains 02-21-2010.htm
3-06-2010
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Mains 03-06-2010.htm
Standings
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Standings 03-06-2010.htm
Records
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/IndoorRecords_2009_2010.htm

Note, I did not have the TQ times or lap times for the results - the computer will be fixed for the next race to include that information as output in the results files.


----------



## tobamiester

nicwald said:


> Results: Http://www.DirtRunners.com
> 
> 2-21-2010
> http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Mains 02-21-2010.htm
> 3-06-2010
> http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Mains 03-06-2010.htm
> Standings
> http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Standings 03-06-2010.htm
> Records
> http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/IndoorRecords_2009_2010.htm
> 
> Note, I did not have the TQ times or lap times for the results - the computer will be fixed for the next race to include that information as output in the results files.


Thanks Nick. btw, I gave Charlie a CD with the photos for the site.


----------



## fstbuik454

Thanks to the guys who hooked me up with the proper nut to keep the front wheel on my RC10T4. Of coarse I broke the hub out of the rear wheel during the next race but thanks all the same. I think I need to buy lots of spare parts!!


----------



## tobamiester

JT, my respect goes out to you in 12th scale. Great & consistent driving. You know I've been thinking about why I am sucking so much in this class given I started the season out pretty decent. And I think I found out. And I don't mind admitting it. I think my car is too fast (for me anyways) !

I've never denied running 2.03 in my Tekin (and its not been outlawed in Road Course). I run it because from my experience it brought the motor temp down by a good 30+ degrees. The extra punch of course is great with this rev of the ESC firmware, but i think its too much, making the car erratic. My results since I upgraded from v2.00 on Jan 1st show the decline in my results.

Anyways, going to turn all that stuff down for the next race and see how I get on.


----------



## tobamiester

Videos from Saturday night posted : http://www.youtube.com/tobamiester


----------



## Guest

Thanks Toby. It looks like your going to win 12th scale road course so I wouldn't worry about it. I'm happy that old school technology stuff can still get the job done. Also I'd rather be in your shoes having too much power then not enough.


----------



## dano628

Jr. PM


----------



## tobamiester

These might be fun/worth a thought for next year's Indoor season - Short Course Foams - 
http://www.redrc.net/2010/03/team-e...m_campaign=Feed:+RedRc+(Red+RC+-+RC+Car+News)


----------



## BuzzBomber

Pre-reg for Sat., March 20th:

Matt Smith

Slash Oval

1/10 Roadcourse

Both spektrum and PT 6169635

If not enough entries to run 1/10 roadcourse, switch that one to Slash offroad.


----------



## nicwald

Results: http://www.DirtRunners.com

Site has been updated with outdoor pre-reg info/signup form as well.

Results
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Mains 03-20-2010.htm
Records
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/IndoorRecords_2009_2010.htm
Final Point Standings
http://www.dirtrunners.com/documents/Standings 03-20-2010.htm


----------



## tobamiester

Yeah yeah, indoor is over. But anyone still hanging onto their T-bar cars can go lipo with this. They just came back in stock : https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?pn=SZ5200PROSD1S


----------



## Mr. Xtreme

I know it is still off-road season but If anyone would like to race mini coopers this Thursday Sept 2, 2010 at 7pm we are racing at Xtreme Rc Addicts 200 Moonachie Ave, Moonachie NJ 07074. #201-729-9500 Thanks see you guys soon. Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## Wayne Miele

This thread should be closed.


----------

